# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #72



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I do LL I also use a bit of flour in the sauce at the end.


How was the chicken marsala Yarnie? What did you serve with it? We had chicken tonight too -- baked with rice and veggies.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How was the chicken marsala Yarnie? What did you serve with it? We had chicken tonight too -- baked with rice and veggies.


Just peas and rice. It was good really good, got a bit crazy and change sauce but it really turned out nice.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I have a deep tub that I put them in. They tend to jump out of small containers. I like them to stay in long enough to actually lower their body temps. When they are done, I usually stand in it for awhile. It does help.


Oh that is a smart thing to do for the dogs and really good idea for you . You have to be hot down there too. Much hotter then us am sure.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Found this on facebook this morning. Something to think about!
> 
> http://townhall.com/columnists/wayneallynroot/2016/06/24/a-message-for-christians-about-donald-trump-n2182796


thanks Joey something to think about. I have gotten to the point where I don't want to vote for any one . Just when I think I have made up my mind something happens and I change it again.

I think I will just pray about it and get on with it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That must have been quite the memorable trip! I think drinking the hot coffee created less differential between your body heat and outside temps.
> 
> I do love my hot coffee - or room temp coffee - or iced coffee. I guess, I just love coffee.


Oh me too. I am not suppose to drink it but ice coffee its hard and I do love it. So I do sneak it in one and a while well lately more then once and a while.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Are you using the new peas fresh from the farm? You are making me hungry for them.


Of course I did they were so good glad I frozen them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Does DeCaf make a difference? But then I want my coffee loaded!


nope I am not suppose to have any of it. Seems coffee is a good thing to set it off. It does and I know I should not have it. But I love ice coffee pay for it but then my cousin did the same thing loved chili said he did not want to died and think gosh I could have miss eating what I like. Getting to be just like him. Worth the pain sometimes just to enjoy something you like but should not like and drink it any way. Hey it only last for a while then take a pill. Sure specialist will be happy to hear that one. Nay won't say a word. Gosh if it wasn't so late I would be having one right now. With this blame heat it would taste so good.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Any opinions on Tim Kaine as Dem VP candidate?


Had a house full this weekend. Tomorrow I must do a thunder run back to Cleveland. Mom called and needs me to come. I even got more worried when my Aunt called me for the first time ever and told me how glad I was coming. But that is okay, and at least the RNC convention is not there anymore.

Tim Kane was such an non descript governor that I almost forgot about him. He never does anything in the Senate. He is former military that wrote pornographic fictional books about it. He is a very close friends to the Clintons. If she really wanted to keep the change going she would have picked Pocahontas, not some quirky white male.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> On ABC tonight WikiLeaks release email's from Debbie Wasseman Schultz and the staff sending emails to stop Bernie Sanders.
> 
> They even had the nerve to mention that Sanders was a Jew and how it would play in the south.
> 
> What a bunch of hypercritic the whole lot of them are . Now I understand why those on the left act like they do.


I heard about the leaks last week, but haven't read the emails. I did not know Bernie Sanders was Jewish, not that it matters. But know this, how does he support Hilary after the administration that she was a part of ruined relations with Israel? Another example of hypocrisy. Bet there are more Jews in the South than in Vermont, besides what does him being Jewish have to do with anything?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Clinton, Obama, Biden and other top dems have been heaping praise on Wasserman Schultz now that she is resigning. Does anyone really believe that they didn't know what was happening at the national level? Not surprising that so many members on both sides are disgusted with their party leadership.


Yes!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I do LL I also use a bit of flour in the sauce at the end.


Not at the end, YL. First salt and pepper meat. Then coat in flour. Saute. The flour from the meat makes the sauce... Plus it cooks the flour a little.

Try it this way.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> They had an experiment on the weather Channel yesterday. They took the temperature of two men who had been working in the heat. Gave one Ice-cold Gatorade, the other hot coffee. The one drinking the hot coffee, cooled the most.
> 
> Forty plus years ago, we drove across Montana when it was 120', so they said. After drinking cold root beer and ice water, no relief. Hot coffee and wiping our skin with a wet cloth did the trick. Maybe I should also say no AC, we had to turn up the heat to keep the engine cool enough to keep us going. In July.


When I drink hot coffee in the house it brings on a hot flash and I start having a hot flash. My body doesn't know the rules.

My boys drink it at night when they are working in the heat.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> When I drink hot coffee in the house it brings on a hot flash and I start having a hot flash. My body doesn't know the rules.
> 
> My boys drink it at night when they are working in the heat.


It's the caffeine that makes the hot flash. Caffeine and alcohol do it. I don't think it is the heat.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I think you are right. Fruit juice does me the same way. Anything that boost the metabolism does it.

quote=Lukelucy]It's the caffeine that makes the hot flash. Caffeine and alcohol do it. I don't think it is the heat.[/quote]


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I have hot flashes now for 20 years...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Had a house full this weekend. Tomorrow I must do a thunder run back to Cleveland. Mom called and needs me to come. I even got more worried when my Aunt called me for the first time ever and told me how glad I was coming. But that is okay, and at least the RNC convention is not there anymore.
> 
> Tim Kane was such an non descript governor that I almost forgot about him. He never does anything in the Senate. He is former military that wrote pornographic fictional books about it. He is a very close friends to the Clintons. If she really wanted to keep the change going she would have picked Pocahontas, not some quirky white male.


Let us know how your parents are making it. Maybe things have settled down in Cleveland now.

I am sure we will find more about Kane before long. I thought it was an odd pick myself.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

It is terrible isn't it? You would think by now we would be over them. Thank God they are not as often as the first.

I am getting off. Today is my Mother's test for her clogged arteries.

Lord Bless. xx


Lukelucy said:


> I have hot flashes now for 20 years...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is terrible isn't it? You would think by now we would be over them. Thank God they are not as often as the first.
> 
> I am getting off. Today is my Mother's test for her clogged arteries.
> 
> Lord Bless. xx


CB,
Please tell us how your mom's test goes. Will be praying in the meantime.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Had a house full this weekend. Tomorrow I must do a thunder run back to Cleveland. Mom called and needs me to come. I even got more worried when my Aunt called me for the first time ever and told me how glad I was coming. But that is okay, and at least the RNC convention is not there anymore.
> 
> Tim Kane was such an non descript governor that I almost forgot about him. He never does anything in the Senate. He is former military that wrote pornographic fictional books about it. He is a very close friends to the Clintons. If she really wanted to keep the change going she would have picked Pocahontas, not some quirky white male.


Have a safe trip and prayers that all goes well with your family.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is terrible isn't it? You would think by now we would be over them. Thank God they are not as often as the first.
> 
> I am getting off. Today is my Mother's test for her clogged arteries.
> 
> Lord Bless. xx


Prayers for your Mom.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for the happiness and memories


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> leaked emails a problem, showing her bias for Hillary. No wonder Bernie said it was rigged. It was rigged!


I would think the other two former candidates, Woods and O'Mally, would or should be screaming also. It's not only Bernie that was affected. This shut out started before Hillary and team considered Bernie any kind of threat.

I am enjoying watching Hillary lose all of her leads. The press pump her up with her high poll numbers and in no time Hillary loses those points. She lost big points against Bernie and is now losing whatever lead she had against Trump. I see a definite pattern here. No one really wants Hillary.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Clinton, Obama, Biden and other top dems have been heaping praise on Wasserman Schultz now that she is resigning. Does anyone really believe that they didn't know what was happening at the national level? Not surprising that so many members on both sides are disgusted with their party leadership.


Clinton, Obama and Biden all want us to believe they didn't know what was happening. That's how they get away with all the garbage they pull. They always stay just on the other side of it so nothing sticks to them. It also goes on with the Republicans.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> They had an experiment on the weather Channel yesterday. They took the temperature of two men who had been working in the heat. Gave one Ice-cold Gatorade, the other hot coffee. The one drinking the hot coffee, cooled the most.
> 
> Forty plus years ago, we drove across Montana when it was 120', so they said. After drinking cold root beer and ice water, no relief. Hot coffee and wiping our skin with a wet cloth did the trick. Maybe I should also say no AC, we had to turn up the heat to keep the engine cool enough to keep us going. In July.


I find taking a very warm to hot shower in the summer keeps the pores open longer, thus keeping me cooler. I also find hot coffee works well.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Had a house full this weekend. Tomorrow I must do a thunder run back to Cleveland. Mom called and needs me to come. I even got more worried when my Aunt called me for the first time ever and told me how glad I was coming. But that is okay, and at least the RNC convention is not there anymore.
> 
> Tim Kane was such an non descript governor that I almost forgot about him. He never does anything in the Senate. He is former military that wrote pornographic fictional books about it. He is a very close friends to the Clintons. If she really wanted to keep the change going she would have picked Pocahontas, not some quirky white male.


I was reading about Hilary's insane vetting process for her VP choices. She not only raked them over the coals, but demanded that they and their family members turn over all of their social media passwords to her team. She obviously doesn't want anyone to have any surprises waiting to be sprung. She picked Kaine because she can control him. He's like Biden and will do as asked.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I heard about the leaks last week, but haven't read the emails. I did not know Bernie Sanders was Jewish, not that it matters. But know this, how does he support Hilary after the administration that she was a part of ruined relations with Israel? Another example of hypocrisy. Bet there are more Jews in the South than in Vermont, besides what does him being Jewish have to do with anything?


I find it difficult to understand why Bernie is still endorsing her. He should take back that endorsement if only on the grounds that the system is rigged. It appears that Bernie's supporters are more angry about the DNC than Bernie is. Perhaps that is because he is not really a Democrat.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I find it difficult to understand why Bernie is still endorsing her. He should take back that endorsement if only on the grounds that the system is rigged. It appears that Bernie's supporters are more angry about the DNC than Bernie is. Perhaps that is because he is not really a Democrat.


I think he is more concerned over the Democratic Party than keeping his promise to his supporters.

I was horrified that the opening song was so Christian, even mentioning Jesus Christ. Huh.....aren't they the ones that do not want 'In God We Trust" anywhere? Aren't they the ones that want the 10 Commandments taken down because it could offend non Christians and atheists? What hypocrisy once again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I think he is more concerned over the Democratic Party than keeping his promise to his supporters.
> 
> I was horrified that the opening song was so Christian, even mentioning Jesus Christ. Huh.....aren't they the ones that do not want 'In God We Trust" anywhere? Aren't they the ones that want the 10 Commandments taken down because it could offend non Christians and atheists? What hypocrisy once again.


What song? Last dem convention they voted God out. They are hypocrites.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Prayers for your Mom.


Mama didn't die from the test like she thought. It went ok. They had to stick her 6 times because her veins kept blowing out. I will let you know what comes next. Thanks for the prayers . God is Good! He is Awesome too!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for the happiness and memories


Yes God uses people to form us. :sm24: He shows me what I never wanted to become.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Clinton, Obama and Biden all want us to believe they didn't know what was happening. That's how they get away with all the garbage they pull. They always stay just on the other side of it so nothing sticks to them. It also goes on with the Republicans.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Mama didn't die from the test like she thought. It went ok. They had to stick her 6 times because her veins kept blowing out. I will let you know what comes next. Thanks for the prayers . God is Good! He is Awesome too!


CB, you are funny. Your poor mom thinking she was going to die from the test. I'd feel the same way. I'm with her! I'd be a wreck.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I heard from Janie. 


Surgery not scheduled yet as must have a stomach scope & heart tests so the doctors will know what they might deal with in the surgery. I've been sent to a physical therapist to try to get me into some sorta shape as much as possible it is in a pool so I don't hurt the joints. 


She is going to have her DD keep us posted. Keep the prayers going up for her. 
We love you Janie and are praying.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I recently had a biopsy. I gave serious thought to signing a DNR before it. I am at peace with My Lord Jesus Christ, that at the moment of my death, I will be in a better place. I did not because we need to set up more of our final plans, so my husband can cope. So far only caskets and burial spot.
> 
> I should add, it was negative.


I am thankful for your good report joeys. I am glad you have that all behind you now. I pray you have many more years on this Earth with us.♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I would think the other two former candidates, Woods and O'Mally, would or should be screaming also. It's not only Bernie that was affected. This shut out started before Hillary and team considered Bernie any kind of threat.
> 
> I am enjoying watching Hillary lose all of her leads. The press pump her up with her high poll numbers and in no time Hillary loses those points. She lost big points against Bernie and is now losing whatever lead she had against Trump. I see a definite pattern here. No one really wants Hillary.


It seems some of the hacked emails are also insulting to donors and supporters and speculation that Russia is behind the hacking.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Clinton, Obama and Biden all want us to believe they didn't know what was happening. That's how they get away with all the garbage they pull. They always stay just on the other side of it so nothing sticks to them. It also goes on with the Republicans.


I think it goes on with all politicians in every country :sm14:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Mama didn't die from the test like she thought. It went ok. They had to stick her 6 times because her veins kept blowing out. I will let you know what comes next. Thanks for the prayers . God is Good! He is Awesome too!


Great news, now she can relax for a while. I feel for her being stuck so many times, they usually have to stick me over and over too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I recently had a biopsy. I gave serious thought to signing a DNR before it. I am at peace with My Lord Jesus Christ, that at the moment of my death, I will be in a better place. I did not because we need to set up more of our final plans, so my husband can cope. So far only caskets and burial spot.
> 
> I should add, it was negative.


So glad to hear that your results were ok Joey! Prayers for good health and many more years with your family and friends.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I heard from Janie.
> 
> Surgery not scheduled yet as must have a stomach scope & heart tests so the doctors will know what they might deal with in the surgery. I've been sent to a physical therapist to try to get me into some sorta shape as much as possible it is in a pool so I don't hurt the joints.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update CB and I'm joining you in prayers. Janie's spirit is strong.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Not at the end, YL. First salt and pepper meat. Then coat in flour. Saute. The flour from the meat makes the sauce... Plus it cooks the flour a little.
> 
> Try it this way.


LL I did I put pieces in flour first and brown them off then when done put a bit of flour in sauce to thicken it a bit.

Thanks for thinking of me.

How are you doing? What's going on in your area is it hot there.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Had a house full this weekend. Tomorrow I must do a thunder run back to Cleveland. Mom called and needs me to come. I even got more worried when my Aunt called me for the first time ever and told me how glad I was coming. But that is okay, and at least the RNC convention is not there anymore.
> 
> Tim Kane was such an non descript governor that I almost forgot about him. He never does anything in the Senate. He is former military that wrote pornographic fictional books about it. He is a very close friends to the Clintons. If she really wanted to keep the change going she would have picked Pocahontas, not some quirky white male.


Hope all goes well LTL Praying for you . Not easy when its you parents.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I heard about the leaks last week, but haven't read the emails. I did not know Bernie Sanders was Jewish, not that it matters. But know this, how does he support Hilary after the administration that she was a part of ruined relations with Israel? Another example of hypocrisy. Bet there are more Jews in the South than in Vermont, besides what does him being Jewish have to do with anything?


That's what I was wondering what does being Jewish have to do with it. It was said that they thought it would not go over with people in the south being Jewish. This from the Liberals who preach except everyone. Must be everyone but those who are Jewish.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I have hot flashes now for 20 years...


tell me about it. Had a nurse ask me if I still had hot flash. Seem they are finding out even after Med a pause women still have them. Why do they call it med a pause, like what is there about the pause .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks for the happiness and memories


Thank you to been with me through a lot . Nice to know that there are women out there that can help you through the worst times in your life and the better ones too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Great news!http://endingthefed.com/breaking-donald-trump-just-announced-his-pick-for-attorney-general-hillarys-worst-nightmare.html


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I was reading about Hilary's insane vetting process for her VP choices. She not only raked them over the coals, but demanded that they and their family members turn over all of their social media passwords to her team. She obviously doesn't want anyone to have any surprises waiting to be sprung. She picked Kaine because she can control him. He's like Biden and will do as asked.


Oh my gosh she is worst then I thought she was. She seem to be a control freak. I watch a program where a secret service man serving as her body guard wrote a book about her. She sounded like a very mean nasty person. Have to see if I can get the book but first have to find out the name of it.

When I heard she paid the women on her staff less then the men, wow and she is all for womens rights?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I find it difficult to understand why Bernie is still endorsing her. He should take back that endorsement if only on the grounds that the system is rigged. It appears that Bernie's supporters are more angry about the DNC than Bernie is. Perhaps that is because he is not really a Democrat.


I saw his supporters on TV really going off on the start of the DNC . They were load and their signs about TPP. Which Hillary supports, another trade agreement with the Asian countries. Bill pass the free trade act which cause the first round of jobs lost in this country. Now Hillary is about to send the second wave of job lost in this country.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I think he is more concerned over the Democratic Party than keeping his promise to his supporters.
> 
> I was horrified that the opening song was so Christian, even mentioning Jesus Christ. Huh.....aren't they the ones that do not want 'In God We Trust" anywhere? Aren't they the ones that want the 10 Commandments taken down because it could offend non Christians and atheists? What hypocrisy once again.


Oh I am glad I miss that part. Just watch a little now and then. Was going to spend time listening to it. But after AL Frankin lost interest. Caught the beginning of Mrs. Obama speech . But turn it off . Wanted to listen to Bernie but not going to.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Mama didn't die from the test like she thought. It went ok. They had to stick her 6 times because her veins kept blowing out. I will let you know what comes next. Thanks for the prayers . God is Good! He is Awesome too!


Oh sorry about her veins not good thing to happen at all.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> BREAKING: Donald Trump Just Announced His Pick for Attorney General - Hillary's Worst Nightmare!
> 
> The best choice *Trey Gowdy.*
> 
> http://endingthefed.com/breaking-donald-trump-just-announced-his-pick-for-attorney-general-hillarys-worst-nightmare.html


Oh I just post that. I LOVE Trey Gowdy! He is a bull dog. He doesn't mess around. I am so happy right now. :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I recently had a biopsy. I gave serious thought to signing a DNR before it. I am at peace with My Lord Jesus Christ, that at the moment of my death, I will be in a better place. I did not because we need to set up more of our final plans, so my husband can cope. So far only caskets and burial spot.
> 
> I should add, it was negative.


Honey and I both have a DNR did it last time when he was in hospital do not want to have my son's having to make that decision. Had to do it for both my mom and Dad. Dad had made one long ago and it was no longer in force. After I said yes he came to and said yes to Dr. no more treatment. I just went into a corner with having to say it for both of them and cried. I do not want my son's to have to go through that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I heard from Janie.
> 
> Surgery not scheduled yet as must have a stomach scope & heart tests so the doctors will know what they might deal with in the surgery. I've been sent to a physical therapist to try to get me into some sorta shape as much as possible it is in a pool so I don't hurt the joints.
> 
> ...


Can not stop praying for her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> BREAKING: Donald Trump Just Announced His Pick for Attorney General - Hillary's Worst Nightmare!
> 
> The best choice *Trey Gowdy.*
> 
> http://endingthefed.com/breaking-donald-trump-just-announced-his-pick-for-attorney-general-hillarys-worst-nightmare.html


Oh yeah doing happy dance. He really gets to the point on everything that happens. I can not believe it Trump pick him. Thought he would go with Christy .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh have caught up.

Now unto my favorite topic. The Bridge

Guess what I know you don't even have to guess new date Aug 17th.

Why because apparently the blue prints they used where not the ones that were the old ones. So they found out that they have to move the electric lines and Optic fibers getting no where. Plus the machinery will now all be on this side of bridge because of what is bury under other side they did not know where there. This is getting to be a riot.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Al Franken a comedian, then became US Senator . I think it is funny and he is a Democrat .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Honey and I both have a DNR did it last time when he was in hospital do not want to have my son's having to make that decision. Had to do it for both my mom and Dad. Dad had made one long ago and it was no longer in force. After I said yes he came to and said yes to Dr. no more treatment. I just went into a corner with having to say it for both of them and cried. I do not want my son's to have to go through that.


DNR is not a good thing. DS said the hospital can't help you if you have one. They have to let you die from just a kidney infection. My SIL had a DNR on MIL until my DD called her on it. She lived another 2 years after that. They can't treat you . Take off the DNR. Let your boys have power of attorney. They will make the right decision when the time comes. Maybe you need a living will instead. Just check to see which one you really want.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> DNR is not a good thing. DS said the hospital can't help you if you have one. They have to let you die from just a kidney infection. My SIL had a DNR on MIL until my DD called her on it. She lived another 2 years after that. They can't treat you . Take off the DNR. Let your boys have power of attorney. They will make the right decision when the time comes. Maybe you need a living will instead. Just check to see which one you really want.


Will do .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh have caught up.
> 
> Now unto my favorite topic. The Bridge
> 
> ...


 :sm11: Your taxes at work! Time to write your book.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I recently had a biopsy. I gave serious thought to signing a DNR before it. I am at peace with My Lord Jesus Christ, that at the moment of my death, I will be in a better place. I did not because we need to set up more of our final plans, so my husband can cope. So far only caskets and burial spot.
> 
> I should add, it was negative.


Thank goodness you are ok. I am sorry you had to go through this.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I heard from Janie.
> 
> Surgery not scheduled yet as must have a stomach scope & heart tests so the doctors will know what they might deal with in the surgery. I've been sent to a physical therapist to try to get me into some sorta shape as much as possible it is in a pool so I don't hurt the joints.
> 
> ...


Praying for Janeway. I hope she is ok.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LL I did I put pieces in flour first and brown them off then when done put a bit of flour in sauce to thicken it a bit.
> 
> Thanks for thinking of me.
> 
> How are you doing? What's going on in your area is it hot there.


Not much is going on here, YL. Hope you liked your dinner. Sounds delicious. I also make it with capers, shallots and white wine. Delicious.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thank you to been with me through a lot . Nice to know that there are women out there that can help you through the worst times in your life and the better ones too.


You are there for us, too!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hey Yarnie, are you going to get a bell for Willie? 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1581228428844990


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I think he is more concerned over the Democratic Party than keeping his promise to his supporters.
> 
> I was horrified that the opening song was so Christian, even mentioning Jesus Christ. Huh.....aren't they the ones that do not want 'In God We Trust" anywhere? Aren't they the ones that want the 10 Commandments taken down because it could offend non Christians and atheists? What hypocrisy once again.


I also noticed the lack of the US flag anywhere at the convention. It's really the party of hypocrisy.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I recently had a biopsy. I gave serious thought to signing a DNR before it. I am at peace with My Lord Jesus Christ, that at the moment of my death, I will be in a better place. I did not because we need to set up more of our final plans, so my husband can cope. So far only caskets and burial spot.
> 
> I should add, it was negative.


Glad to hear the biopsy was negative.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I saw his supporters on TV really going off on the start of the DNC . They were load and their signs about TPP. Which Hillary supports, another trade agreement with the Asian countries. Bill pass the free trade act which cause the first round of jobs lost in this country. Now Hillary is about to send the second wave of job lost in this country.


Now Yarnie, Hillary only supports the TPP until she no longer supports it. She did that will NAFTA, gay marriage, gun control, War in Iraq, etc., etc.

Bernie has some die hard supporters that will not vote for Hillary at all. Some of them might support Trump because of his stand on the TPP and the economy, but the others probably will vote the Green ticket or not vote at all, they are that against Hillary. It will be interesting to watch this unfold.

Did you notice the wall the DNC built outside the convention center? Its about 8 ft tall and appears to be for the "unruly" Bernie supporters that couldn't get inside. Such hypocrites. They're okay with anyone coming into the country, but will prohibit members of their own party from their convention. :sm06: :sm06: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Now Yarnie, Hillary only supports the TPP until she no longer supports it. She did that will NAFTA, gay marriage, gun control, War in Iraq, etc., etc.
> 
> Bernie has some die hard supporters that will not vote for Hillary at all. Some of them might support Trump because of his stand on the TPP and the economy, but the others probably will vote the Green ticket or not vote at all, they are that against Hillary. It will be interesting to watch this unfold.
> 
> Did you notice the wall the DNC built outside the convention center? Its about 8 ft tall and appears to be for the "unruly" Bernie supporters that couldn't get inside. Such hypocrites. They're okay with anyone coming into the country, but will prohibit members of their own party from their convention. :sm06: :sm06: :sm16: :sm16:


True girl! :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hey Yarnie, are you going to get a bell for Willie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Now Yarnie, Hillary only supports the TPP until she no longer supports it. She did that will NAFTA, gay marriage, gun control, War in Iraq, etc., etc.
> 
> Bernie has some die hard supporters that will not vote for Hillary at all. Some of them might support Trump because of his stand on the TPP and the economy, but the others probably will vote the Green ticket or not vote at all, they are that against Hillary. It will be interesting to watch this unfold.
> 
> Did you notice the wall the DNC built outside the convention center? Its about 8 ft tall and appears to be for the "unruly" Bernie supporters that couldn't get inside. Such hypocrites. They're okay with anyone coming into the country, but will prohibit members of their own party from their convention. :sm06: :sm06: :sm16: :sm16:


Did not see the wall as only started watching when they started up with the rules.

Now isn't that special build a wall so high that no one can get in. RNC only had cement barricade's like the ones surrounding white house. So you could see protesters . But we do not want to upset the Hillary gang now do we.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey up to cabin wish I could have visited with you but understand why not. We will meet up again soon.

The Queen Ann Lace and chicory are thick on way up so pretty. But strange to see it so early. Usual mid part of Aug. into first part of Sept.

Nice day no trees down at cabin had a nice lunch over looking lake. Then on home. Good day as not so hot warm but no unbearable hot.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> True girl! :sm24:


more then true pure fact . Changes with the wind.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> DNR is not a good thing. DS said the hospital can't help you if you have one. They have to let you die from just a kidney infection. My SIL had a DNR on MIL until my DD called her on it. She lived another 2 years after that. They can't treat you . Take off the DNR. Let your boys have power of attorney. They will make the right decision when the time comes. Maybe you need a living will instead. Just check to see which one you really want.


Am sure that is true about DNR, I also have a Medical directive.

The reason I have a DNR is with talk with sons I do not want them to feel guilty letting me go as I did with my mom and Dad. They will make sure that my wishes are carried out. As they are my guardians. I will discuss DNR with Dr. tomorrow.

See CB My mom had a brain tumor . It took over her brain to the point she could not speak, think eat or swallow. She died because of this, I knew she did not want to be kept alive for any other reason. I was the one who had to tell the Doctors no more let her die.

Dad was another story. His lungs where filling up with fluid. He was in a coma his medical directive was to old to be in forces He had a necklace that said DNR. I had to tell them do no more . But then he came to for a bit and Dr. ask him if he wanted to go on with treatment he said no no more.

I will feel guilty to my dying day what I did to Dad. As my brother was away on a trip and there would have been no way for him to get in home on time to say good bye to my dad. I ask the Dr. if there was any way we could keep him alive till brother got home. The only thing they could do was clear his lungs and no water in his food but they use another form of moisture so he could eat. He was in stage 4 kidney failure, and they would keep him alive as dr. said he may died tomorrow or in a week or in a month. He lived more then 2 months. He suffered more then if I would have let him go.

The only thing that got me through all of this was before they left me when mom could still understand what I was saying I ask them both to forgive me for ever hurting them. They both forgave me.

I do not want my boys to every every have to go through what I want through. I want them to know it is o.k. to let me go. To not feel guilty about it.

sorry for the downer but that is why I decided to do what I want done.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Am sure that is true about DNR, I also have a Medical directive.
> 
> The reason I have a DNR is with talk with sons I do not want them to feel guilty letting me go as I did with my mom and Dad. They will make sure that my wishes are carried out. As they are my guardians. I will discuss DNR with Dr. tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Yarnlady, you have been through a lot. My father had kidney failure, too - but it was from sepsis. I know he died of his teeth. He had a negligent dentist that I did not realize was one at the time. Lots of guilt. I'm glad you said what you did in the end with your parents. I wish I did say what you said. I told my mother that I loved her. With my father, I told him as much as I could all the time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Now Yarnie, Hillary only supports the TPP until she no longer supports it. She did that will NAFTA, gay marriage, gun control, War in Iraq, etc., etc.
> 
> Bernie has some die hard supporters that will not vote for Hillary at all. Some of them might support Trump because of his stand on the TPP and the economy, but the others probably will vote the Green ticket or not vote at all, they are that against Hillary. It will be interesting to watch this unfold.
> 
> Did you notice the wall the DNC built outside the convention center? Its about 8 ft tall and appears to be for the "unruly" Bernie supporters that couldn't get inside. Such hypocrites. They're okay with anyone coming into the country, but will prohibit members of their own party from their convention. :sm06: :sm06: :sm16: :sm16:


I heard that people needed photo id to get into the convention too :sm16:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Am sure that is true about DNR, I also have a Medical directive.
> 
> The reason I have a DNR is with talk with sons I do not want them to feel guilty letting me go as I did with my mom and Dad. They will make sure that my wishes are carried out. As they are my guardians. I will discuss DNR with Dr. tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Not a downer Yarnie -- just issues that all of us need to think about at some point


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Just a thought here. So many are saying they will leave the country if Trump is elected. My what will happen when they do . Not much but should be interesting to see.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I heard that people needed photo id to get into the convention too :sm16:


Well I can see why that is for sure. With what Solo has said they must be worried about something as they have built such a big wall. :sm08:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Just a thought here. So many are saying they will leave the country if Trump is elected. My what will happen when they do . Not much but should be interesting to see.


What do they have to offer another country? I want immigrants to Canada to care about Canada, not a bunch of spoiled, petulant people that cut and run when they don't get their own way instead of sticking it out and working to change with the next election. They hardly fit any reasonable definition of "refugee".


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Cat logic :sm11:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1581910238776809


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I know you had a hard decision to make with your Dad and Mom. You shouldn't feel guilty about anything.You did your best and out of love. I am not judging you about what you did.You don't have to explain what you did to me.I understand. I am just saying check into what a DNR is before you apply it to yourself.


theyarnlady said:


> Am sure that is true about DNR, I also have a Medical directive.
> 
> The reason I have a DNR is with talk with sons I do not want them to feel guilty letting me go as I did with my mom and Dad. They will make sure that my wishes are carried out. As they are my guardians. I will discuss DNR with Dr. tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey did anyone hear they are going to prisons to see who can vote this election?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yarnlady, you have been through a lot. My father had kidney failure, too - but it was from sepsis. I know he died of his teeth. He had a negligent dentist that I did not realize was one at the time. Lots of guilt. I'm glad you said what you did in the end with your parents. I wish I did say what you said. I told my mother that I loved her. With my father, I told him as much as I could all the time.


I am so sorry . 
XX


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am so sorry .
> XX


I wish they were back.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I heard that people needed photo id to get into the convention too :sm16:


Yes, but no ID in order to vote. Go figure.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Are you thinking of this one in Virginia.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/23/us/virginia-felony-supreme-court.html?_r=0
> 
> It seems the only way the democrats can win is by cheating.


That must have been it. It is overturned so good.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Not so quick. The governor can grant each one individually the right to vote. He intends to do that. The governor is also under federal investigation. I do not remember the reason at this moment.
> 
> I added this thread: Clinton Cash
> 
> ...


So we have a choice of one devil over another... No?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Cat logic :sm11:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have not watch any of the DNC tonight aren't you proud of me. Actual I have a confession to make. There is this show" Big Brother", I am addicted to it. Every summer I have to watch it to see who will react to certain things. Plus human behavior that's a good reason I am study human behavior. I like that.

Had a fasting test today. Plus had spots removed from face well actual they were frozen. You could connect the dots with them. I love my new Doctor, he is my oldest son's age. Finial understand what it means when someone would say why does it seem that the older we get the younger Doctors look and that apply to any thing in life. They all are younger. Trouble with that is I am in my second child hood and I feel just the right age younger then they are.

CB forgot to ask him about DNR, but will do next month . I know you didn't mean it in any way but with concern . Arm Wraps.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I have not watch any of the DNC tonight aren't you proud of me. Actual I have a confession to make. There is this show" Big Brother", I am addicted to it. Every summer I have to watch it to see who will react to certain things. Plus human behavior that's a good reason I am study human behavior. I like that.
> 
> Had a fasting test today. Plus had spots removed from face well actual they were frozen. You could connect the dots with them. I love my new Doctor, he is my oldest son's age. Finial understand what it means when someone would say why does it seem that the older we get the younger Doctors look and that apply to any thing in life. They all are younger. Trouble with that is I am in my second child hood and I feel just the right age younger then they are.
> 
> CB forgot to ask him about DNR, but will do next month . I know you didn't mean it in any way but with concern . Arm Wraps.


Busy day for you Yarnie. Was your face sore when the freezing came out? DH had some moles cut off and some frozen and he thought the frozen process hurt more than cutting.

I watched tonight to see what Tim Kaine had to say. He has a good speaking manner and seems to have been involved in many community activities before entering politics. But he completely glossed over Clinton's and Democratic party lies, hypocrisy and messy deals while lambasting the Republicans.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't mind the freezing and don't like stitches.

Hypocrite's is a good word. 

I am more worried about what is happening in the world. Did you see how Terrorist killed a priest in France. No one seems to want to do anything about them. The Democrat do not even mention it nothing about what is happening in the real world. Just let more into this country, I do not understand why they can not see what is happening. You would think after 9/11, subway bombing, Boston marathon, ect. That it would be enough to want to put forth something to set up safe guard's for this country. There is nothing wrong with checking those who are coming into this country. Why allow them in until we know for sure they are not with a terrorist group. My gosh they just want them all to come in. Can't they see what is happening in Europe? 

It's like children and you have to teach them why ?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

You know what else as the Doctor told me I should stay out of sun and wear a hat.

All I could think of was getting a big hat with tie on it to anchor it down . Also going for the rayon dress look with role down nylons, and black lace up shoes and maybe a apron with pockets on it. What a fashion statement that will be. Sure it will catch on with all the ladies.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> So we have a choice of one devil over another... No?


They already own more then part of us Joey and LL. We have borrowed so much money from China to pay for every wish list our government wants that It will take until our grandchildren's children to pay it back. That is if we stop borrowing from Peter to pay Paul. Our government needs to stop spending and start saving.

With all the programs the Democrats want that will never happen. They have to get more people to vote for them. I think in this country most do not care for either party any more we are all sick of the promises and what is never done. There is no control any more. The only ones paying for it are we the people.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gee we are such a nasty group we block everyone from our site. It seem we are so mean and self righteous we only allow those of us who have been around for a long time. At least that is what was posted.

Well to all who have read that yes when some come here to stir up trouble we will ignore them.

But if you come with an open heart and want to share your life and laugh a bit and have some who care during the ruff times in your life. Pull up a chair and share. If you come to stir up a hornets nest, why would you think we would want to share or care about you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> You know what else as the Doctor told me I should stay out of sun and wear a hat.
> 
> All I could think of was getting a big hat with tie on it to anchor it down . Also going for the rayon dress look with role down nylons, and black lace up shoes and maybe a apron with pockets on it. What a fashion statement that will be. Sure it will catch on with all the ladies.


What do you think of these hats Yarnie? You could even crochet the base of the first one :sm11:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I don't mind the freezing and don't like stitches.
> 
> Hypocrite's is a good word.
> 
> ...


I think many politicians are hypocrites. In most elections I vote for the party I think will do the least harm. I saw the reports about the priest in France and the axe and knife attacks in Germany. Terrorist groups haven't made any secret of their plans for lone wolf / home grown attacks.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Thought you all, well some of you anyway, might like a broader view on the DNC. Isn't it going great? Bernie was amazing, and I couldn't be happier that Hillary picked such a good Christian man as her running mate. Great times to be had... :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-415832-1.html


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I don't mind the freezing and don't like stitches.
> 
> Hypocrite's is a good word.
> 
> ...


My friend in England said that the priest was beheaded. Our news did not report that.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Gee we are such a nasty group we block everyone from our site. It seem we are so mean and self righteous we only allow those of us who have been around for a long time. At least that is what was posted.
> 
> Well to all who have read that yes when some come here to stir up trouble we will ignore them.
> 
> But if you come with an open heart and want to share your life and laugh a bit and have some who care during the ruff times in your life. Pull up a chair and share. If you come to stir up a hornets nest, why would you think we would want to share or care about you.


 :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What do you think of these hats Yarnie? You could even crochet the base of the first one :sm11:


Just lovely just lovely.

I would take the second one as it will cover all the bad spot and hide my face.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think many politicians are hypocrites. In most elections I vote for the party I think will do the least harm. I saw the reports about the priest in France and the axe and knife attacks in Germany. Terrorist groups haven't made any secret of their plans for lone wolf / home grown attacks.


I have never met one who is honest. Yes that is all we can do vote for those who will do the less harm. I have a problem with career politicians. They will get elected and promise us the moon and stars. Then in next election when they have not done what they said it is the oh I can not do it in one election term. Well if you can't do it in the first four years what make them think they can do it for their next term and next and next and next. I mean the whole of government. I only have one wish that said person man or women would just come into running for office say. I will do my best to do this or that. But It may not work out and hope you will forgive me . But will do the best for this country and for you the people who come first. Never in my life time have I seen that said.

Have you ever notice that when someone is elected as President they end up with gray hair at the end of their term.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have not watch any of the DNC tonight aren't you proud of me. Actual I have a confession to make. There is this show" Big Brother", I am addicted to it. Every summer I have to watch it to see who will react to certain things. Plus human behavior that's a good reason I am study human behavior. I like that.
> 
> Had a fasting test today. Plus had spots removed from face well actual they were frozen. You could connect the dots with them. I love my new Doctor, he is my oldest son's age. Finial understand what it means when someone would say why does it seem that the older we get the younger Doctors look and that apply to any thing in life. They all are younger. Trouble with that is I am in my second child hood and I feel just the right age younger then they are.
> 
> CB forgot to ask him about DNR, but will do next month . I know you didn't mean it in any way but with concern . Arm Wraps.


We can't have a dr. our age. He would be retired. 

Hugs right back friend.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

That is what it looks like LL.


Lukelucy said:


> So we have a choice of one devil over another... No?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You know what else as the Doctor told me I should stay out of sun and wear a hat.
> 
> All I could think of was getting a big hat with tie on it to anchor it down . Also going for the rayon dress look with role down nylons, and black lace up shoes and maybe a apron with pockets on it. What a fashion statement that will be. Sure it will catch on with all the ladies.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

:sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Gee we are such a nasty group we block everyone from our site. It seem we are so mean and self righteous we only allow those of us who have been around for a long time. At least that is what was posted.
> 
> Well to all who have read that yes when some come here to stir up trouble we will ignore them.
> 
> But if you come with an open heart and want to share your life and laugh a bit and have some who care during the ruff times in your life. Pull up a chair and share. If you come to stir up a hornets nest, why would you think we would want to share or care about you.


http://search.aol.com/aol/video?q=Crow+callls&s_it=video-ans&sfVid=true&videoId=FBCC1CF1D3455BD814CEFBCC1CF1D3455BD814CE&v_t=ff-oneclick


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nussa said:


> Thought you all, well some of you anyway, might like a broader view on the DNC. Isn't it going great? Bernie was amazing, and I couldn't be happier that Hillary picked such a good Christian man as her running mate. Great times to be had... :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-415832-1.html


Though I would not vote for Bernie I think it was awful the way he was treated and deny the chance to run a fair campaign.

As to the vice President for both parties I am glad to see that they are Christian. But they really have no power, they can suggest but that does not mean that they will be listen too. Their main duty is to be there if President dies . That is my opinion.

As I have always said I read your post. I must comment on who started DP, it was not me.

As to all of your ranting about DP wow we are the devil incarnated. As to illness, I see that mention on both side.

As to whom I admire on Attic. There are one or two but my favorite is Knitting in the Rockys no name calling just facts.

I also would like to add as I have said on your site I do not believing in blocking anyone nor do I want to hear about how you have been block. You all consider it an honor to be blocked now it is thought of as a nasty thing. Make up your minds.

Also as you seem to want everyone to know how nasty we are. This would mean that you think you are above that and such wonderful women. News for you, you have spent more pages bring up DP then you have spent lately talking about your party and what you think.
It would seem that only your group are allowed to voice opinions but my let us say one thing about Democratic candidate. You( not all) start the name calling and tell all who ask how awful we are. Went off the other day when I came to your site about what was being said. But have come to the conclusion that when some come here they may actual like us. If they don't that is fine too. We all have different opinions. As I have already said, if you come to share care, have fun , ect pull up a chair.

As you have only come because you want to stir the pot and go up to attic to impress KroSha and others . Not interested in you at all .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We can't have a dr. our age. He would be retired.
> 
> Hugs right back friend.


your right but funny to have a man or women younger then myself telling me what to do. Seem I am to use to the older ones telling me what to do.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://search.aol.com/aol/video?q=Crow+callls&s_it=video-ans&sfVid=true&videoId=FBCC1CF1D3455BD814CEFBCC1CF1D3455BD814CE&v_t=ff-oneclick


Oh you funny too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yarnie the chicks have given almost a dozen eggs .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CB guess what we were able to turn off the AC. Open windows and fresh air not hot just a bit warm and tomorrow to be the same. Of course back to hot hot again in a couple of days.


Oh and for all of you that find DP boring we are now talking about weather too add to list please.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning CB 

God's Blessing on you this day.


Kissy face and Cream cheese to you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie!! someone wrote a song for you and made a music video


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We had a rain and our temps cooled down too. No opening the windows tho. Will you get the dirt from the bridge in your house?


theyarnlady said:


> CB guess what we were able to turn off the AC. Open windows and fresh air not hot just a bit warm and tomorrow to be the same. Of course back to hot hot again in a couple of days.
> 
> Oh and for all of you that find DP boring we are now talking about weather too add to list please.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie the chicks have given almost a dozen eggs .


Yea first eggs lovely . Sure you will enjoy them

another fact to add to all the rest about how boring we are.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie!! someone wrote a song for you and made a music video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yea first eggs lovely . Sure you will enjoy them
> 
> another fact to add to all the rest about how boring we are.


The kids haven't shared yet. When they get too many and sick of them I will get some.ha.
I am so boring I am making the lime ade cream cheese pie tonight. 
I am going to take my mother to dr today to find out about her test. I will let you know when she finds out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The kids haven't shared yet. When they get too many and sick of them I will get some.ha.
> I am so boring I am making the lime ade cream cheese pie tonight.
> I am going to take my mother to dr today to find out about her test. I will let you know when she finds out.


Oh now that sounds so good Lime ade .

Eggs will be coming your way soon. They will have over load soon believe me.

Oh hope all goes well with mother yes do let us know.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> My friend in England said that the priest was beheaded. Our news did not report that.


I heard his throat was slit. Either way it is sad to see it happen. I can not even imagine what it must of been like for all of them.

It seem that they are getting bolder and bolder.

The knife welding terrorist that went on a train in Germany and stab people in Germany. there is no way to stop them unless countries come together and try to defeat them.

Why would we ever want to let people in our county that could or would do it to us again. We do have to find away to stop those who are terrorist . We should be able to allow good people in but how can we tell if we do not have any way to check them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie!! someone wrote a song for you and made a music video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We had a rain and our temps cooled down too. No opening the windows tho. Will you get the dirt from the bridge in your house?


No not today only the fiber optic men moving fiber around as it seem blue prints were old and not up to date. New plans updated. Now everything that was done except water line must be moved again. So after lets see how many start up dates won't count them any more. But now bridge is schedule to start the 7th of Aug. I expect it will either be end of Sept myself.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well has I have cause mayhem again should do something useful. Like what oh to heck with it am

going to go read one of the thousand of knitting books I had to have. Look at patterns knitting stitches from Barbra walker's books. Love to look and read to bad do not do any knitting. Getting lazy lately.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> What do you think of these hats Yarnie? You could even crochet the base of the first one :sm11:


That second one is certainly a sun blocker. It's almost a full body blocker!!!!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Nussa said:


> Thought you all, well some of you anyway, might like a broader view on the DNC. Isn't it going great? Bernie was amazing, and I couldn't be happier that Hillary picked such a good Christian man as her running mate. Great times to be had... :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-415832-1.html


Actually, I thought the speakers did a wonderful job of promoting Trump over Hillary. They said Trump's name at least 300 times to a mere 200 for Hillary. The low information voters probably thought they were either at the RNC or at least watching the RNC on TV. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I think many politicians are hypocrites. In most elections I vote for the party I think will do the least harm. I saw the reports about the priest in France and the axe and knife attacks in Germany. Terrorist groups haven't made any secret of their plans for lone wolf / home grown attacks.


It's a real shame that it has come to voting for the lesser of the 2 evils or, as in your case, the party that will do the least harm. We need to do more to demand that our politicians have the voter's interests at heart, not their bank accounts. Perhaps now is the time for our country to get some other parties into the mix, ones that will if nothing else, keep the Dems and Repubs on the up and up.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I have never met one who is honest. Yes that is all we can do vote for those who will do the less harm. I have a problem with career politicians. They will get elected and promise us the moon and stars. Then in next election when they have not done what they said it is the oh I can not do it in one election term. Well if you can't do it in the first four years what make them think they can do it for their next term and next and next and next. I mean the whole of government. I only have one wish that said person man or women would just come into running for office say. I will do my best to do this or that. But It may not work out and hope you will forgive me . But will do the best for this country and for you the people who come first. Never in my life time have I seen that said.
> 
> Have you ever notice that when someone is elected as President they end up with gray hair at the end of their term.


I think politicians lose touch with the real world and issues facing the people when they spend too much time as elected members, so I would like to see term limits for all of our politicians.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Good one it's nice to see I am not the only nut out there who is a yarn freak . Nice to see good song also about me. :sm02:


That was about you and had your name in the song. :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I think politicians lose touch with the real world and issues facing the people when they spend too much time as elected members, so I would like to see term limits for all of our politicians.


Term limits would be great . They are all power hungry and don't care about us. We need to be able to kick them out and get fresh ones it that don't learn the game. I know we can vote them out but no one does.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Though I would not vote for Bernie I think it was awful the way he was treated and deny the chance to run a fair campaign.
> 
> As to the vice President for both parties I am glad to see that they are Christian. But they really have no power, they can suggest but that does not mean that they will be listen too. Their main duty is to be there if President dies . That is my opinion.
> 
> ...


I'm watching Hillary's speech tonight; Bernie was still in the audience even though he has given up his Dem membership. There were no smiles on his face whenever the camera went to him; he's honouring his commitment to endorse Hillary but didn't seem happy or enthused about her speech.

As for Denim, we've said many times that we are friends having a *conversation*, giving each other prayers and/or encouragement, sharing laughter and recipes. There are lots of threads that are available for *debating* issues and policies but that's not what Denim is about. Unfortunately some people want to control or influence the direction of all threads and get in a snit if they don't get their way.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The kids haven't shared yet. When they get too many and sick of them I will get some.ha.
> I am so boring I am making the lime ade cream cheese pie tonight.
> I am going to take my mother to dr today to find out about her test. I will let you know when she finds out.


I know your family will love the pie, it looked yummy. How's your Mom tonight?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Ditto for me. And it is all your fault! I have so much looking and wishing to do, no time to actually knit. I have been working on the same hat for 2 weeks. Only 4 inches done.


 :sm11:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> It's a real shame that it has come to voting for the lesser of the 2 evils or, as in your case, the party that will do the least harm. We need to do more to demand that our politicians have the voter's interests at heart, not their bank accounts. Perhaps now is the time for our country to get some other parties into the mix, ones that will if nothing else, keep the Dems and Repubs on the up and up.


We have a 3rd party (NDP - socialists) and 1 elected Green member and they seem to find their way to the endless funding table too and promoting their pet projects :sm14: :sm13:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Especially one who has been in politics her entire adult life and has no idea of how the real world works.


Our current PM doesn't understand how ordinary middle class people live either.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Ditto for me. And it is all your fault! I have so much looking and wishing to do, no time to actually knit. I have been working on the same hat for 2 weeks. Only 4 inches done.


Now why is it my fault? I know but really a good thing for you to be doing right now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm watching Hillary's speech tonight; Bernie was still in the audience even though he has given up his Dem membership. There were no smiles on his face whenever the camera went to him; he's honouring his commitment to endorse Hillary but didn't seem happy or enthused about her speech.
> 
> As for Denim, we've said many times that we are friends having a *conversation*, giving each other prayers and/or encouragement, sharing laughter and recipes. There are lots of threads that are available for *debating* issues and policies but that's not what Denim is about. Unfortunately some people want to control or influence the direction of all threads and get in a snit if they don't get their way.


you can say that again. :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm watching Hillary's speech tonight; Bernie was still in the audience even though he has given up his Dem membership. There were no smiles on his face whenever the camera went to him; he's honouring his commitment to endorse Hillary but didn't seem happy or enthused about her speech.
> 
> As for Denim, we've said many times that we are friends having a *conversation*, giving each other prayers and/or encouragement, sharing laughter and recipes. There are lots of threads that are available for *debating* issues and policies but that's not what Denim is about. Unfortunately some people want to control or influence the direction of all threads and get in a snit if they don't get their way.


I did too again promising the moon and stars. I will bet we will only get the died stars and the dark of the moon. Tax payers will pay for it all and to heck with them (tax payers). Like little spoiled brats give me give me give me. If you don't I will throw a hissy fit. Same old song and dance.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm11:


Who are you talking about it sure is not me . I have a control on my art supplies. I only buy what I will need in about 20 to 30 years from now. :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We have a 3rd party (NDP - socialists) and 1 elected Green member and they seem to find their way to the endless funding table too and promoting their pet projects :sm14: :sm13:


why yes they do both in your country and ours...

I am one for sure whose pocketbook is not as full as they think. I am sure about this I am not alone.

Nov. can't get here fast enough for me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am a bit in a nasty mood for the last couple of days. I wonder why???


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Who are you talking about it sure is not me . I have a control on my art supplies. I only buy what I will need in about 20 to 30 years from now. :sm16:


Well it is smart to plan ahead :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am a bit in a nasty mood for the last couple of days. I wonder why???


a group hug to feel better


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> a group hug to feel better


yes and need more of that too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I tell people my stash is for my retirement! Maybe I should start my retirement.


I think you are way over due for your retirement. You can start today and we will have a birthday party for LL.

Happy Birthday LL. Today is your day! What kind of cake do you want? What is your favorite? Do you have big plans for the weekend?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I tell people my stash is for my retirement! Maybe I should start my retirement.


Sounds like a good idea :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think you are way over due for your retirement. You can start today and we will have a birthday party for LL.
> 
> Happy Birthday LL. Today is your day! What kind of cake do you want? What is your favorite? Do you have big plans for the weekend?


Happy Birthday LL! Wishing you a wonderful day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Another beautiful morning here, the sun is shining and the birds are chirping. It's not too hot yet, but yesterday was a scorcher (for us anyway) and today is forecast to be hot again. Wishing all of you a great day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

http://behindthenewsisrael.wordpress.com/2016/07/13/fascinating-photos-from-the-1890s-restored-to-full-color-reveal-daily-life-in-israel/


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday LL. Hope this day is full of blessing for you. Joy and happiness is my wish for you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> http://behindthenewsisrael.wordpress.com/2016/07/13/fascinating-photos-from-the-1890s-restored-to-full-color-reveal-daily-life-in-israel/


I am glad you posted this wonderful to see what was happening in their world.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Another beautiful morning here, the sun is shining and the birds are chirping. It's not too hot yet, but yesterday was a scorcher (for us anyway) and today is forecast to be hot again. Wishing all of you a great day.


Hope no heat for today for you.

Here in the 70's no humidity all the windows open. No need for AC


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm watching Hillary's speech tonight; Bernie was still in the audience even though he has given up his Dem membership. There were no smiles on his face whenever the camera went to him; he's honouring his commitment to endorse Hillary but didn't seem happy or enthused about her speech.
> 
> As for Denim, we've said many times that we are friends having a *conversation*, giving each other prayers and/or encouragement, sharing laughter and recipes. There are lots of threads that are available for *debating* issues and policies but that's not what Denim is about. Unfortunately some people want to control or influence the direction of all threads and get in a snit if they don't get their way.


I had to laugh at Bill falling asleep during Hillary's big night. What does that say about their relationship? He did his part the night before and therefore was done with giving her his support?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Who are you talking about it sure is not me . I have a control on my art supplies. I only buy what I will need in about 20 to 30 years from now. :sm16:


It's good to plan ahead. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Happy birthday LL. Hope you have a wonderful Me day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hope no heat for today for you.
> 
> Here in the 70's no humidity all the windows open. No need for AC


HOT - still 88 in the shade at the back of the house. Glad that you're getting fresh air though.

It's a long weekend for us; I'm still working tomorrow and then I get 2 days off -- really looking forward to it.

How was your entertaining bridge saga today?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I had to laugh at Bill falling asleep during Hillary's big night. What does that say about their relationship? He did his part the night before and therefore was done with giving her his support?


 :sm11: Bill dozing, Bernie frowning, .....


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Cute pictures of Dogs and cats from silvercharms.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-416128-1.html


 :sm24: :sm01:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think you are way over due for your retirement. You can start today and we will have a birthday party for LL.
> 
> Happy Birthday LL. Today is your day! What kind of cake do you want? What is your favorite? Do you have big plans for the weekend?


Thank you, CB! My favorite cake is from Costco. I cannot stop eating their cake. Thank you, again!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have cake for LL. This seems to be the favorite Birthday Cake of my knitting buddies.
> 
> Happy Birthday LL


Thank you, Joey! You are wonderful. I love your post! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Birthday LL! Wishing you a wonderful day.


Thank you WCK! I appreciate your (and everyone's) thoughtfulness! Thank you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Happy Birthday LL. Hope this day is full of blessing for you. Joy and happiness is my wish for you.


Thank you YL! You are wonderful, as everyone here on KP! I am thankful for all of you!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I had to laugh at Bill falling asleep during Hillary's big night. What does that say about their relationship? He did his part the night before and therefore was done with giving her his support?


I know they don't have a relationship - one that is worth anything.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Happy birthday LL. Hope you have a wonderful Me day.


Solo, Thank you sooo much. I appreciate your wonderful thoughtfulness.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I spent this evening looking at a fantastic sunset over a gorgeous lake. Those of you who know me, know which lake. It was
beautiful. I was with someone who lives in a home that is 600 square feet. VERY small. Built it himself. (Husband was nearby). 
Very interesting person.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> http://behindthenewsisrael.wordpress.com/2016/07/13/fascinating-photos-from-the-1890s-restored-to-full-color-reveal-daily-life-in-israel/


Wow! Those were great. I shared them on FB . Thanks WCK! ♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> HOT - still 88 in the shade at the back of the house. Glad that you're getting fresh air though.
> 
> It's a long weekend for us; I'm still working tomorrow and then I get 2 days off -- really looking forward to it.
> 
> How was your entertaining bridge saga today?


Lets see surprise letter from town bridge to start Monday will be moving in equipment Monday and Knock bridge down on Tuesday. I have to get pictures of all the walls and things tomorrow for sure. We were driving pass Fiber optic's mess. Across the street big hole surrounded with yellow fence. What made me laugh was sign laying on ground Not standing up but said hole with arrow pointing to it?? Yup wonder who could not see big hole and why sign on ground. They must have problems telling other fiber optic men that that is a hole. Other wise why would sign not be on a pole? Just laying on ground with word hole and arrow pointing to hole. Power and light moved pole across the street. Optic men up the street still moving fiber. This is a comedy of errors.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I spent this evening looking at a fantastic sunset over a gorgeous lake. Those of you who know me, know which lake. It was
> beautiful. I was with someone who lives in a home that is 600 square feet. VERY small. Built it himself. (Husband was nearby).
> Very interesting person.


Oh now that sounds wonderful. Man who built home that is something. See on TV building smaller homes for people.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh now that sounds wonderful. Man who built home that is something. See on TV building smaller homes for people.


Yes, I think he has a wood stove, 12 watts for cooking, no car - just an ATV. He lives deep in the woods. He is a genius. Computer genius.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I had to laugh at Bill falling asleep during Hillary's big night. What does that say about their relationship? He did his part the night before and therefore was done with giving her his support?


Oh sucks miss that one had to be a riot to see. After his beloved speech. Your right WCK saw that Bernie was sad. Wonder if he had second thoughts about supporting Hillary.

Bill really look sick as someone on the news mention, or was it on here?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh sucks miss that one had to be a riot to see. After his beloved speech. Your right WCK saw that Bernie was sad. Wonder if he had second thoughts about supporting Hillary.
> 
> Bill really look sick as someone on the news mention, or was it on here?


He does look sick. I know someone who knows them very personally. They do not have a "relationship" it was said by this person.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm11: Bill dozing, Bernie frowning, .....


I missed the Bill dozing but saw Bernies face ablaze . I wonder if his BP was high? Bill acts goofy . Kaines wife had to lead him out of the balloons. Something is wrong with him.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I spent this evening looking at a fantastic sunset over a gorgeous lake. Those of you who know me, know which lake. It was
> beautiful. I was with someone who lives in a home that is 600 square feet. VERY small. Built it himself. (Husband was nearby).
> Very interesting person.


I am glad you had a nice day. How many rooms does the small house have? That would be easy to clean.

:sm17:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you had a nice day. How many rooms does the small house have? That would be easy to clean.
> 
> :sm17:


Only one room, I think!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Only one room, I think!


I told him I wanted to see it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I spent this evening looking at a fantastic sunset over a gorgeous lake. Those of you who know me, know which lake. It was
> beautiful. I was with someone who lives in a home that is 600 square feet. VERY small. Built it himself. (Husband was nearby).
> Very interesting person.


Sounds like a beautiful day LL. It's so relaxing to look out over the water isn't it?

I've read a few stories about little houses and apartments. In some areas they've made a real difference in providing affordable housing for people. It would be a hard adjustment for me though.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Lets see surprise letter from town bridge to start Monday will be moving in equipment Monday and Knock bridge down on Tuesday. I have to get pictures of all the walls and things tomorrow for sure. We were driving pass Fiber optic's mess. Across the street big hole surrounded with yellow fence. What made me laugh was sign laying on ground Not standing up but said hole with arrow pointing to it?? Yup wonder who could not see big hole and why sign on ground. They must have problems telling other fiber optic men that that is a hole. Other wise why would sign not be on a pole? Just laying on ground with word hole and arrow pointing to hole. Power and light moved pole across the street. Optic men up the street still moving fiber. This is a comedy of errors.


Maybe they put the sign on the ground for all the Pokemon Go players :sm23: :sm16: It's been amazing to see how some of these people walk into walls or traffic because they're so focused on their phones.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a beautiful day LL. It's so relaxing to look out over the water isn't it?
> 
> I've read a few stories about little houses and apartments. In some areas they've made a real difference in providing affordable housing for people. It would be a hard adjustment for me though.


I think it would work for only one person living in the place.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I think it would work for only one person living in the place.


It's a log cabin with NO windows!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> It's a log cabin with NO windows!


Some areas have converted shipping containers into housing.

http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2015/05/04/shipping-container-housin_n_7198128.html


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Some areas have converted shipping containers into housing.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2015/05/04/shipping-container-housin_n_7198128.html


Amazing! Looks nice, too!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> He does look sick. I know someone who knows them very personally. They do not have a "relationship" it was said by this person.


I have been thinking that sense the Bill white house problem. The stand by your man cookie cutter women . Stood by her man You know the one it takes a whole village to raise a child.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe they put the sign on the ground for all the Pokemon Go players :sm23: :sm16: It's been amazing to see how some of these people walk into walls or traffic because they're so focused on their phones.


It was shown on the news to tell people to be careful when on the Pokémon. It is amazing how someone could be so focus on Pokman that they manage to fall, hit , and hurt themselves.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have been thinking that sense the Bill white house problem. The stand by your man cookie cutter women . Stood by her man You know the one it takes a whole village to raise a child.


Yes!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Some areas have converted shipping containers into housing.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2015/05/04/shipping-container-housin_n_7198128.html


amazing


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> It was shown on the news to tell people to be careful when on the Pokémon. It is amazing how someone could be so focus on Pokman that they manage to fall, hit , and hurt themselves.


It's crazy!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes!


I wonder what # lie that one was??


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I wonder what # lie that one was??


I wonder, too...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I wonder, too...


Well it has to be pass 2 or 3 hundred. As of now she sure has gotten better at it. I mean she can cover her lies better then she ever has.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a beautiful day LL. It's so relaxing to look out over the water isn't it?
> 
> I've read a few stories about little houses and apartments. In some areas they've made a real difference in providing affordable housing for people. It would be a hard adjustment for me though.


Some of the small apartments are absolutely fantastic. The planning that goes into some of them is outstanding. Moving sections of walls opens up different areas of the apartment, be it the kitchen, a closet, the bedroom or the bathroom. One thing for sure you have to put everything away all the time. I am so bad at that. I move things instead of putting them away.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

opensecrets.org 

I find this to be a good website.just passing it along. No time to stop and chat for awhile. Need to head back out to the barn. TL


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Some of the small apartments are absolutely fantastic. The planning that goes into some of them is outstanding. Moving sections of walls opens up different areas of the apartment, be it the kitchen, a closet, the bedroom or the bathroom. One thing for sure you have to put everything away all the time. I am so bad at that. I move things instead of putting them away.


Yes, I've seen pictures and have been amazed. I could live like that if I was alone.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have seen many pictures of the tiny houses. Maybe if there was just the 2 of us and we were in our 20's or 30's. Now I would need another house for just my stash. My bones and muscles are to old for loft beds and chairs with no backs!


Yes, I bet the bed would be in the loft. I could not make it up there - would fall. Yes, my stash - I'd have to build a shed for that. I would hope the chair(s) would have back...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It was shown on the news to tell people to be careful when on the Pokémon. It is amazing how someone could be so focus on Pokman that they manage to fall, hit , and hurt themselves.


The good thing is that people are out walking around with their phones instead of sitting on the couch with their phones, but it's amazing how some people completely lose touch with reality while playing these games. But then again, maybe it's not so surprising -- we've come across some people here who have totally lost touch with reality. :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Some of the small apartments are absolutely fantastic. The planning that goes into some of them is outstanding. Moving sections of walls opens up different areas of the apartment, be it the kitchen, a closet, the bedroom or the bathroom. One thing for sure you have to put everything away all the time. I am so bad at that. I move things instead of putting them away.


I'm guilty too; I've got stacks and bags that get shifted around.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> opensecrets.org
> 
> I find this to be a good website.just passing it along. No time to stop and chat for awhile. Need to head back out to the barn. TL


Interesting site, thanks Gali.

A link from the home page - 
http://www.opensecrets.org/news/2016/07/leaks-show-dnc-asked-white-house-to-reward-donors-with-slots-on-boards-and-commissions/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I have seen many pictures of the tiny houses. Maybe if there was just the 2 of us and we were in our 20's or 30's. Now I would need another house for just my stash. My bones and muscles are to old for loft beds and chairs with no backs!


I can relate to that too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Congratulations to Dr. Yarnie -- our resident expert in nuts


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10207262089166531&set=a.1656918338836.2081474.1113422648&type=3&theater


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Some of the small apartments are absolutely fantastic. The planning that goes into some of them is outstanding. Moving sections of walls opens up different areas of the apartment, be it the kitchen, a closet, the bedroom or the bathroom. One thing for sure you have to put everything away all the time. I am so bad at that. I move things instead of putting them away.


sounds like me. I mean really I would need an add on just for yarn and every other thing I think I need. :sm06:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> opensecrets.org
> 
> I find this to be a good website.just passing it along. No time to stop and chat for awhile. Need to head back out to the barn. TL


Thanks Gali for the site only read a little so will get back to reading it.

So sorry to here you are in the barn. What did you do to have to be in the barn? I mean really you have to stay in barn? What is the matter with those people. Did they at least set up a bed for you? c :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The good thing is that people are out walking around with their phones instead of sitting on the couch with their phones, but it's amazing how some people completely lose touch with reality while playing these games. But then again, maybe it's not so surprising -- we've come across some people here who have totally lost touch with reality. :sm23:


Way to many of they as far as I can see. :sm06:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have seen many pictures of the tiny houses. Maybe if there was just the 2 of us and we were in our 20's or 30's. Now I would need another house for just my stash. My bones and muscles are to old for loft beds and chairs with no backs!


Not only that but you have to roll out of bed and crawl to the stairs. My roll and crawl went out long ago.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Congratulations to Dr. Yarnie -- our resident expert in nuts


It so nice to be an expert and known for my ability to find all the nuts in the world. :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10207262089166531&set=a.1656918338836.2081474.1113422648&type=3&theater


said not available right now. That always happens to me . Never available when I want it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Solo thought of you last night. Went to a supper club in Lake Delton where I use to live. Supper club has floor to ceiling windows so no matter where you sit you can look out and see Mirror Lake. The lake allows no boats with motors on it. I watch the kayak's and one canoe . If you every get up to Wisconsin you have to go there. It is densely wooded and I mean densely. They have paths to walk on too. I think you would enjoy it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Told WCK about this but think I should share it as so many who do not read DP but know what is posted. Those who do not believe that archaeology and finding of things that have happen in the Bible. Try looking at "The Book and the Spade" I listen to it on Sundays on Faith Radio. But WCk found the Internet site for me. So do a search and read some of the finds. I am sure you will find all kinds of excuses for it, but you can not deny the truth of what is there.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Listen to a sermon today on Radio by Dr. Jeremiah. It was on the book of Job. That was the first one I read. He was talking about how Job never denied God, even after everything was taken away from him. I use to pray to God asking he for the faith of Job and the wisdom of Solomon. (He wrote the Proverb's). I had not done that for so long forgot how I use to pray every day for it. Must get back to doing it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We will need to pray for the faith of Job, and the wisdom of Solomon with what is in the near future for our country.


amen


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

When I posted there where a couple of Libs I respected I now know I was wrong so wrong.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Double Post...I wasted another sheet of paper. sorry


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Do you remember what our setting vice president biden said to our fallen Navy Seal Tyrone Woods father, Charles Woods, on the tarmac when the were unloading the coffins at Andrews Air Force Base. Biden's words..." Has your son always had balls the size of cue balls."

Mr. Woods had great control. Just like his son.

good night


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10207262089166531&set=a.1656918338836.2081474.1113422648&type=3&theater


Sorry CB - the link didn't open

Are you having fun with the grands?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> It so nice to be an expert and known for my ability to find all the nuts in the world. :sm09:


Now if only you could find a cure for the condition! :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Solo - another option to light up the john; you could use glow in the dark yarn :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Double Post...I wasted another sheet of paper. sorry


Oh never be sorry what sheet of paper? Darn lady you have to waste paper it's only about a bit of the tree waste away.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Do you remember what our setting vice president biden said to our fallen Navy Seal Tyrone Woods father, Charles Woods, on the tarmac when the were unloading the coffins at Andrews Air Force Base. Biden's words..." Has your son always had balls the size of cue balls."
> 
> Mr. Woods had great control. Just like his son.
> 
> good night


I remember how could anyone not remember what was said. It was the nastiest thing I ever heard someone tell the father of a son who had died.

night now


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Solo - another option to light up the john; you could use glow in the dark yarn :sm23:


Oh I just have to make one such a fashion statement.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Thinking about tiny houses, our first house was only 672 square feet on the main floor (kitchen, living room full bath and 2 bedrooms). It was a story and half with a bedroom and storage upstairs. Our son was almost 2 when we moved into the house we built. I would not have the stash, if we still lived there. Then honey would not have the tractors and such that he has now. There we had 3 acres, to 16 acres, with son's next door 20 acres.


That sounds similar to the first house I remember as a child; then we moved into the house my parents lived in for more than 40 years. It was a little over 1000 sq ft and my Dad developed the basement to include a 4th bedroom, 3 pce bath and rec room. DH is one of 8 children; he grew up in a 2 bedroom farm house; he was about 13 when they got indoor running water.

By comparison, relatives in East Germany (before the wall came down) had long waiting lists for accommodations. Young couples had to live with their parents until their names came up for tiny apartments. Long wait lists for appliances or any other amenities. When E. German citizens became pensioners, they were allowed to leave the country (single person only) and my Mom brought her SIL over to visit us in Canada. She was astounded at our homes, amenities, vehicles, and the wide open spaces, our ability to come and go at will; it was sensory overload.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Told WCK about this but think I should share it as so many who do not read DP but know what is posted. Those who do not believe that archaeology and finding of things that have happen in the Bible. Try looking at "The Book and the Spade" I listen to it on Sundays on Faith Radio. But WCk found the Internet site for me. So do a search and read some of the finds. I am sure you will find all kinds of excuses for it, but you can not deny the truth of what is there.


I'm so glad you told me about it Yarnie; there is so much amazing, interesting information on the site and they also have a fb page. It was one of their links that had old restored pics of Israel.

http://www.facebook.com/The-Book-The-Spade-112234325148/
http://thebookandthespade.wordpress.com/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Listen to a sermon today on Radio by Dr. Jeremiah. It was on the book of Job. That was the first one I read. He was talking about how Job never denied God, even after everything was taken away from him. I use to pray to God asking he for the faith of Job and the wisdom of Solomon. (He wrote the Proverb's). I had not done that for so long forgot how I use to pray every day for it. Must get back to doing it.


That's a good prayer Yarnie.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> When I posted there where a couple of Libs I respected I now know I was wrong so wrong.


 :sm13:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sorry CB - the link didn't open
> 
> Are you having fun with the grands?


Yes. They are leaving tomorrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Solo - another option to light up the john; you could use glow in the dark yarn :sm23:


Noooooooo, please nooooo! :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

https://globalriskinfo.com/2016/07/31/an-open-letter-to-khizr-khan/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Do you remember what our setting vice president biden said to our fallen Navy Seal Tyrone Woods father, Charles Woods, on the tarmac when the were unloading the coffins at Andrews Air Force Base. Biden's words..." Has your son always had balls the size of cue balls."
> 
> Mr. Woods had great control. Just like his son.
> 
> good night


I had forgotten about that. He seemed to put foot into mouth quite often.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes. They are leaving tomorrow.


It will seem so quiet with them gone. Did GS do a good job of keeping Chewy out of trouble?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> https://globalriskinfo.com/2016/07/31/an-open-letter-to-khizr-khan/


Wow is all I can say. It show a different slant to what is done and what was said. To think a manin service to our country see it as it is.

Thanks CB


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes. They are leaving tomorrow.


I am sure you will miss them.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That sounds similar to the first house I remember as a child; then we moved into the house my parents lived in for more than 40 years. It was a little over 1000 sq ft and my Dad developed the basement to include a 4th bedroom, 3 pce bath and rec room. DH is one of 8 children; he grew up in a 2 bedroom farm house; he was about 13 when they got indoor running water.
> 
> By comparison, relatives in East Germany (before the wall came down) had long waiting lists for accommodations. Young couples had to live with their parents until their names came up for tiny apartments. Long wait lists for appliances or any other amenities. When E. German citizens became pensioners, they were allowed to leave the country (single person only) and my Mom brought her SIL over to visit us in Canada. She was astounded at our homes, amenities, vehicles, and the wide open spaces, our ability to come and go at will; it was sensory overload.


Ilived in a small house as a child that my father built himself - with my mother's help.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

PLEASE READ:

FROM TODAY'S WALL STREET JOURNAL:

How I Was Wrong About ObamaCare
The law’s drafters wanted consolidation: 112 hospital mergers last year. But smaller practices have improved care better.
By BOB KOCHER
July 31, 2016 4:35 p.m. ET
492 COMMENTS
I was wrong. Wrong about an important part of ObamaCare.

When I joined the Obama White House to advise the president on health-care policy as the only physician on the National Economic Council, I was deeply committed to developing the best health-care reform we could to expand coverage, improve quality and bring down costs. We worked for months to pass this landmark legislation, and I still count celebrating the passage of the Affordable Care Act with the president one balmy spring night in 2010 as one of my greatest Washington memories.

What I got wrong about ObamaCare was how the change in the delivery of health care would, and should, happen. I believed then that the consolidation of doctors into larger physician groups was inevitable and desirable under the ACA. I joined my White House health-care colleagues— Ezekiel Emanuel and Nancy-Ann DeParle—in writing a medical journal article arguing that “these reforms will unleash forces that favor integration across the continuum of care.” We added that “only hospitals or health plans can afford to make the necessary investments” needed to provide the care we will need in a post-ACA world.

Well, the consolidation we predicted has happened: Last year saw 112 hospital mergers (up 18% from 2014). Now I think we were wrong to favor it.

ENLARGE
PHOTO: GETTY IMAGES
I still believe that organizing medicine into networks that can share information, coordinate care for patients and manage risk is critical for delivering higher-quality care, generating cost savings and improving the experience for patients. What I know now, though, is that having every provider in health care “owned” by a single organization is more likely to be a barrier to better care.


Over the past five years, published research, some of it well summarized on a Harvard Medical School site, has indicated that savings and quality improvement are generated much more often by independent primary-care doctors than by large hospital-centric health systems.

Look at accountable-care organizations (ACOs), in which doctors and health-care providers come together to provide complete care for an individual and are compensated for keeping them healthy and generating savings. Based upon the latest data the Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services has released,from 2014, independent physician-led ACOs, like the Rio Grande ACO on the Texas border, are outperforming ACOs from many of the most famous health systems. Johns Hopkins Hospital in Baltimore has been ranked as one of the top three health systems in the nation, but its ACO failed to achieve shared savings in 2014.

Small, independent practices know their patients better than any large health system ever can. They are going up against the incumbent and thus are driven to innovate. These small businesses can learn faster without holding weeks of committee discussions and without permission from finance, legal and IT departments to make a change.

More often than not, one of the most important changes these practices make is embracing technology. The ability to store, analyze and make sense of data has now become so easy and inexpensive that all physicians can use “big data.”

In my White House days, we believed it would take three to five years for physicians to use electronic health records effectively. We were wrong about that too. At every opportunity, organized medicine has asked to delay and lower thresholds for tracking and reporting basic quality measures; yet they have no reason to delay.

In the ACOs run by Aledade, which advises small medical practices (I sit on its board), we have found that independent primary-care doctors are able to change their care models in weeks and rapidly learn how to use data to drive savings and quality. For small practices, it does not take years to root out waste, rewire referrals to providers who charge less but deliver more, and redesign schedules so patients can see their doctors more often to avert emergency-room visits and readmissions.

Recognizing the strength in the small practices, the federal government needs to write rules that make it easier for them to thrive under ObamaCare and don’t tip the scales toward consolidation. That means introducing payment models that limit losses for small providers to the Medicare dollars they receive rather than total spending, and which rely on multiyear benchmarks instead of single-year swings. It also means comparing small practices to other small ones—instead of to large health systems with large balance sheets—when determining if a practice deserves bonus payments for savings.

Large health systems deliver “personalized” care in the same way that GM can sell you a car with the desired options. Yet personal relationships of the kind often found in smaller practices are the key to the practice of medicine. They are the relationships that doctors want to forge with patients, and vice versa. It may sound old-fashioned, but what I have learned is that we do not need to sacrifice this unique feature of our health-care system as we move forward in adapting new value-based payment models and improving the health of patients.

Dr. Kocher was special assistant to President Obama for health care and economic policy from 2009 to 2010. He is now a partner at Venrock, the venture-capital firm.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> PLEASE READ:
> 
> FROM TODAY'S WALL STREET JOURNAL:
> 
> ...


Thank you LL very interesting to read.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning LL how are you this fine day? Hope all is well . What are you up to today?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Thank you LL very interesting to read.


Here is a man who worked with BO on Obamacare saying that it does not work in providing good health care. Huh? Anyone could
have figured that out beforehand. We all said it would happen.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Morning LL how are you this fine day? Hope all is well . What are you up to today?


I am trying to get myself going to exercise. My husband walked the dogs yesterday about 5:00. There was a neighor who was having a party and told my
husband to come over. Well, we did. After much Chardonnay and more than one Peach Bellini - I am nursing a headache and a queasy stomach.... It was a blast.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well moving equipment for said bridge starts today.
Last night lots of truck with light blinking . Think it was fiber optic guys maybe trying to find that hole. I mean it was dark.

So far to truck and a trailer have shown up with two cones. Much talk, then disappeared may have gone to breakfast. Which I am thinking my be good. As husband has said we will see, how fun is that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thing of you Gali I hope you are able to find some joy today. It is not easy and have no answers wish I could just sit with you for a while.

Arm wraps.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Here is a man who worked with BO on Obamacare saying that it does not work in providing good health care. Huh? Anyone could
> have figured that out beforehand. We all said it would happen.


It is already failing as of this year deductibles have gone up and insurance companies are leaving the plan. The younger generation are not signing up even with fine. They would rather pay the fine's.

Yes the plan is working. Now where was that person who said we will just have to wait and see what happens. Person was very upset that others did not agree with her.

Wonder if it has been long enough to wait and see.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I am trying to get myself going to exercise. My husband walked the dogs yesterday about 5:00. There was a neighor who was having a party and told my
> husband to come over. Well, we did. After much Chardonnay and more than one Peach Bellini - I am nursing a headache and a queasy stomach.... It was a blast.


Well at least you had a good time last night . Isn't it a shame that the next day you pay for it. Doesn't seem fair.

Exercise I think you did that just by removing your body from bed.

you do know if you hadn't had a blast this morning you would not be so under the weather but then what the heck where would the fun be. :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well at least you had a good time last night . Isn't it a shame that the next day you pay for it. Doesn't seem fair.
> 
> Exercise I think you did that just by removing your body from bed.
> 
> you do know if you hadn't had a blast this morning you would not be so under the weather but then what the heck where would the fun be. :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:


Ha Ha! Yes, getting out of bed was exercise!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Once a specialist takes over from a family doctor and no longer consults with a family doctor; they are treating numbers and not the real patient. This probably why so many people die from doctor error.


Terrible. Obamacare needs to go.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I really think we all should get one of those tiny house. Think of this it could be our craft studios. Live in the big house use small house for crafting. Of course it can also be used for hiding from hubby, TV watching your program, sleeping with out interference, and best of all knitting with out having to answer the age old question what are you doing, why are you doing. My favorite in the middle of a stitch count just wanting to yak in your face.

I would also suggest a dead blot lock and ear plugs , for the could not hear you dear. Also no eye level windows can't see in to catch you and tell you to open door. High windows and sky lites. 

Fill up the refrigerator, with all your favorite foods and snack and drinks. Use only paper plates, and cup. Private bathroom make sure they hook it up. Loft for storage of yarn and other crafts with pull out shelf that are able to come out to stairs maybe motorize lazy susan would be nice with switch at stair case no ladder steps. Then in living area nice recliner that does not have husband sitting in it, and big couch with blanket for that all important nap. Radio and a coffee pot or tea kettle for non coffee drinkers. Of course a bit of wine. Just make sure dead blot door high windows and radio on when napping or working. Put by door and turn it up load, that is your excuse for not answering his beckon call. Add your own special features. Now get out there and have a nice day and order that tiny house. We can call our selfs the tiny house knitters


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Ha Ha! Yes, getting out of bed was exercise!


So see you have gotten it done for today now you can rest. :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning Joey how are you this fine morning? Hope all is well and that your plans for today go smooothllly.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I really think we all should get one of those tiny house. Think of this it could be our craft studios. Live in the big house use small house for crafting. Of course it can also be used for hiding from hubby, TV watching your program, sleeping with out interference, and best of all knitting with out having to answer the age old question what are you doing, why are you doing. My favorite in the middle of a stitch count just wanting to yak in your face.
> 
> I would also suggest a dead blot lock and ear plugs , for the could not hear you dear. Also no eye level windows can't see in to catch you and tell you to open door. High windows and sky lites.
> 
> Fill up the refrigerator, with all your favorite foods and snack and drinks. Use only paper plates, and cup. Private bathroom make sure they hook it up. Loft for storage of yarn and other crafts with pull out shelf that are able to come out to stairs maybe motorize lazy susan would be nice with switch at stair case no ladder steps. Then in living area nice recliner that does not have husband sitting in it, and big couch with blanket for that all important nap. Radio and a coffee pot or tea kettle for non coffee drinkers. Of course a bit of wine. Just make sure dead blot door high windows and radio on when napping or working. Put by door and turn it up load, that is your excuse for not answering his beckon call. Add your own special features. Now get out there and have a nice day and order that tiny house. We can call our selfs the tiny house knitters


I love this idea, YL! Yes, I am always interrupted during a stitch count. Dead bolt lock, lots of wine, food. TV and radio important. You could turn up the volume and say you never heard the knock!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Once a specialist takes over from a family doctor and no longer consults with a family doctor; they are treating numbers and not the real patient. This probably why so many people die from doctor error.


Oh no do you think that is the cause of it? Oh it can't be, I mean really me a number. Is that why we sit in chairs waiting for names to be called. Have to wait for appointments for weeks or months.
Have to sit while dr. read our charts as they do not know us or why or what we are there for.

You just can't be right. Oophs seem you are.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

As to our craft tiny houses . We must also have gravel so we can hear him coming him being hubby. Make sure you have a remote near you to turn volume up with what ever you are using so you have an excuse why you did not open door. If he insist on a door bell tell him that's wonderful then snip the wires on the inside. Oh I am sorry honey didn't hear u I was in the bathroom. We can do this ladies.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> As to our craft tiny houses . We must also have gravel so we can hear him coming him being hubby. Make sure you have a remote near you to turn volume up with what ever you are using so you have an excuse why you did not open door. If he insist on a door bell tell him that's wonderful then snip the wires on the inside. Oh I am sorry honey didn't hear u I was in the bathroom. We can do this ladies.


Ha Ha Ha! I love it!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I love this idea, YL! Yes, I am always interrupted during a stitch count. Dead bolt lock, lots of wine, food. TV and radio important. You could turn up the volume and say you never heard the knock!


yes that is important dead bolt. Also no stove as then he will want you to feed him. Just a hot plate to warm food. We also have to make sure we have AC and stove to heat with weather hot or cold. In cold hide shovels and any equipment he can use to shovel a path to your tiny craft house. :sm02:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yes that is important dead bolt. Also no stove as then he will want you to feed him. Just a hot plate to warm food. We also have to make sure we have AC and stove to heat with weather hot or cold. In cold hide shovels and any equipment he can use to shovel a path to your tiny craft house. :sm02:


How about ording out - pizza, Chinese, whatever we want!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I really think we all should get one of those tiny house. Think of this it could be our craft studios. Live in the big house use small house for crafting. Of course it can also be used for hiding from hubby, TV watching your program, sleeping with out interference, and best of all knitting with out having to answer the age old question what are you doing, why are you doing. My favorite in the middle of a stitch count just wanting to yak in your face.
> 
> I would also suggest a dead blot lock and ear plugs , for the could not hear you dear. Also no eye level windows can't see in to catch you and tell you to open door. High windows and sky lites.
> 
> Fill up the refrigerator, with all your favorite foods and snack and drinks. Use only paper plates, and cup. Private bathroom make sure they hook it up. Loft for storage of yarn and other crafts with pull out shelf that are able to come out to stairs maybe motorize lazy susan would be nice with switch at stair case no ladder steps. Then in living area nice recliner that does not have husband sitting in it, and big couch with blanket for that all important nap. Radio and a coffee pot or tea kettle for non coffee drinkers. Of course a bit of wine. Just make sure dead blot door high windows and radio on when napping or working. Put by door and turn it up load, that is your excuse for not answering his beckon call. Add your own special features. Now get out there and have a nice day and order that tiny house. We can call our selfs the tiny house knitters


Bahaaaaaaaaaaa. You ARE TOO FUNNY. OOps cap locked going to get in trouble. I think you have it all figured out . The only thing I would change is put DH is tiny house. I need more room for crafting. :sm12: :sm11: I do love all the improvement you have made on the tiny house. The yaking in your face while counting is the worst part for me. Dh and Chewy see me pick up my knitting and they have to start talking or jumping in my lap to get my attention. Chewy is the one jumping in lap not DH. :sm09:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bahaaaaaaaaaaa. You ARE TOO FUNNY. OOps cap locked going to get in trouble. I think you have it all figured out . The only thing I would change is put DH is tiny house. I need more room for crafting. :sm12: :sm11: I do love all the improvement you have made on the tiny house. The yaking in your face while counting is the worst part for me. Dh and Chewy see me pick up my knitting and they have to start talking or jumping in my lap to get my attention. Chewy is the one jumping in lap not DH. :sm09:


You are soooo funny!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Solo thought of you last night. Went to a supper club in Lake Delton where I use to live. Supper club has floor to ceiling windows so no matter where you sit you can look out and see Mirror Lake. The lake allows no boats with motors on it. I watch the kayak's and one canoe . If you every get up to Wisconsin you have to go there. It is densely wooded and I mean densely. They have paths to walk on too. I think you would enjoy it.


Thanks Yarnie, I'll check it out.

I was thinking of getting this for the puppies. Will puppy power make it to Wisconsin?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks Yarnie, I'll check it out.
> 
> I was thinking of getting this for the puppies. Will puppy power make it to Wisconsin?


I want this!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Solo - another option to light up the john; you could use glow in the dark yarn :sm23:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> https://globalriskinfo.com/2016/07/31/an-open-letter-to-khizr-khan/


I agree with what was said in this letter. The DNC definitely used the Khan family to put forward their agenda. Just as they used the mothers who had their (innocent?) children killed by police officers. Both were used and it was really disgusting.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I really think we all should get one of those tiny house. Think of this it could be our craft studios. Live in the big house use small house for crafting. Of course it can also be used for hiding from hubby, TV watching your program, sleeping with out interference, and best of all knitting with out having to answer the age old question what are you doing, why are you doing. My favorite in the middle of a stitch count just wanting to yak in your face.
> 
> I would also suggest a dead blot lock and ear plugs , for the could not hear you dear. Also no eye level windows can't see in to catch you and tell you to open door. High windows and sky lites.
> 
> Fill up the refrigerator, with all your favorite foods and snack and drinks. Use only paper plates, and cup. Private bathroom make sure they hook it up. Loft for storage of yarn and other crafts with pull out shelf that are able to come out to stairs maybe motorize lazy susan would be nice with switch at stair case no ladder steps. Then in living area nice recliner that does not have husband sitting in it, and big couch with blanket for that all important nap. Radio and a coffee pot or tea kettle for non coffee drinkers. Of course a bit of wine. Just make sure dead blot door high windows and radio on when napping or working. Put by door and turn it up load, that is your excuse for not answering his beckon call. Add your own special features. Now get out there and have a nice day and order that tiny house. We can call our selfs the tiny house knitters


Thank you tiny house knitter. My suggestion would to have the loft motorized to raise and lower when needed. This way it would be really easy to get to one's stash without getting hurt or getting on the dreaded ladder. When raised, it would be out of the way. At the same time the loft is lowered, the space directly under it would also lower into a small "basement". This would eliminate the need to tidy up the space directly under the loft. It is necessary not to waste time and energy in tidying up. The walls would also need to be sound proofed so that dreaded beck and call can be avoided until we are ready to emerge from our space.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

My smile for this morning was receiving this pic from a young friend who is volunteering with Youth With a Mission (YWAM) in Papua New Guinea. She is on a ship with doctors, dentists and other aid workers that goes to the various islands to provide services. The kids are given balloons made with surgical gloves.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> PLEASE READ:
> 
> FROM TODAY'S WALL STREET JOURNAL:
> 
> ...


I'm glad he wrote this report. I don't think large bureaucracies of any kind (including medical) are not efficient or cost effective.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I am trying to get myself going to exercise. My husband walked the dogs yesterday about 5:00. There was a neighor who was having a party and told my
> husband to come over. Well, we did. After much Chardonnay and more than one Peach Bellini - I am nursing a headache and a queasy stomach.... It was a blast.


Sounds like you're getting to meet a lot of your neighbours. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Once a specialist takes over from a family doctor and no longer consults with a family doctor; they are treating numbers and not the real patient. This probably why so many people die from doctor error.


Conventional western medicine is wonderful for treatment of trauma or emergencies, but I think it fails as "health care". The system treats the body as components instead of the health and well being of the whole person.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> My smile for this morning was receiving this pic from a young friend who is volunteering with Youth With a Mission (YWAM) in Papua New Guinea. She is on a ship with doctors, dentists and other aid workers that goes to the various islands to provide services. The kids are given balloons made with surgical gloves.


double again


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> My smile for this morning was receiving this pic from a young friend who is volunteering with Youth With a Mission (YWAM) in Papua New Guinea. She is on a ship with doctors, dentists and other aid workers that goes to the various islands to provide services. The kids are given balloons made with surgical gloves.


Such a darling little face.KISS...Pinch the cheeks.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-416551-1.html#9432252
> 
> Knitting and Crocheting magazines that can be downloaded.


Thank you for this download.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I really think we all should get one of those tiny house. Think of this it could be our craft studios. Live in the big house use small house for crafting. Of course it can also be used for hiding from hubby, TV watching your program, sleeping with out interference, and best of all knitting with out having to answer the age old question what are you doing, why are you doing. My favorite in the middle of a stitch count just wanting to yak in your face.
> 
> I would also suggest a dead blot lock and ear plugs , for the could not hear you dear. Also no eye level windows can't see in to catch you and tell you to open door. High windows and sky lites.
> 
> Fill up the refrigerator, with all your favorite foods and snack and drinks. Use only paper plates, and cup. Private bathroom make sure they hook it up. Loft for storage of yarn and other crafts with pull out shelf that are able to come out to stairs maybe motorize lazy susan would be nice with switch at stair case no ladder steps. Then in living area nice recliner that does not have husband sitting in it, and big couch with blanket for that all important nap. Radio and a coffee pot or tea kettle for non coffee drinkers. Of course a bit of wine. Just make sure dead blot door high windows and radio on when napping or working. Put by door and turn it up load, that is your excuse for not answering his beckon call. Add your own special features. Now get out there and have a nice day and order that tiny house. We can call our selfs the tiny house knitters


 :sm24: :sm24: I love it Yarnie! I'd have a rocking chair and footstool instead of recliner. Add a cat door so the kitties can visit.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I am trying to get myself going to exercise. My husband walked the dogs yesterday about 5:00. There was a neighor who was having a party and told my
> husband to come over. Well, we did. After much Chardonnay and more than one Peach Bellini - I am nursing a headache and a queasy stomach.... It was a blast.


You did exercise last night...your elbow and arm :sm11: :sm02:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Bahaaaaaaaaaaa. You ARE TOO FUNNY. OOps cap locked going to get in trouble. I think you have it all figured out . The only thing I would change is put DH is tiny house. I need more room for crafting. :sm12: :sm11: I do love all the improvement you have made on the tiny house. The yaking in your face while counting is the worst part for me. Dh and Chewy see me pick up my knitting and they have to start talking or jumping in my lap to get my attention. Chewy is the one jumping in lap not DH. :sm09:


 :sm23: Darn it -- here I was thinking of you with DH on your lap and Chewy at your feet with your knitting


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> https://globalriskinfo.com/2016/07/31/an-open-letter-to-khizr-khan/


Politicians have no boundries. And some people don't mind being used.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-416551-1.html#9432252
> 
> Knitting and Crocheting magazines that can be downloaded.


Thanks Joey! I noticed a lot of the Jane Austen magazines. So many patterns, so little time ................


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks Yarnie, I'll check it out.
> 
> I was thinking of getting this for the puppies. Will puppy power make it to Wisconsin?


That is just so cute! But you need a mini van version for all the puppies


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like you're getting to meet a lot of your neighbours. Glad you had a good time.


Yes, I've met a lot of people. It's just finding those that you enjoy... All different types...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Thank you tiny house knitter. My suggestion would to have the loft motorized to raise and lower when needed. This way it would be really easy to get to one's stash without getting hurt or getting on the dreaded ladder. When raised, it would be out of the way. At the same time the loft is lowered, the space directly under it would also lower into a small "basement". This would eliminate the need to tidy up the space directly under the loft. It is necessary not to waste time and energy in tidying up. The walls would also need to be sound proofed so that dreaded beck and call can be avoided until we are ready to emerge from our space.


The basement is the perfect solution :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Such a darling little face.KISS...Pinch the cheeks.


I know - she's so adorable. How was your day Gali?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

caption was "my expression when untangling yarn"


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thank you tiny house knitter. My suggestion would to have the loft motorized to raise and lower when needed. This way it would be really easy to get to one's stash without getting hurt or getting on the dreaded ladder. When raised, it would be out of the way. At the same time the loft is lowered, the space directly under it would also lower into a small "basement". This would eliminate the need to tidy up the space directly under the loft. It is necessary not to waste time and energy in tidying up. The walls would also need to be sound proofed so that dreaded beck and call can be avoided until we are ready to emerge from our space.


Yes now that is such a good idea.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-416551-1.html#9432252
> 
> Knitting and Crocheting magazines that can be downloaded.


Oh thank you Joey so many magazines wow where to start.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks Yarnie, I'll check it out.
> 
> I was thinking of getting this for the puppies. Will puppy power make it to Wisconsin?


Oh my gosh that is so cute. If it can't let me know will gladly pick up puppies car camper and all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My smile for this morning was receiving this pic from a young friend who is volunteering with Youth With a Mission (YWAM) in Papua New Guinea. She is on a ship with doctors, dentists and other aid workers that goes to the various islands to provide services. The kids are given balloons made with surgical gloves.


Is the ship doctors with out boarders?

That child looks so sweet and happy with he balloon glove.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> caption was "my expression when untangling yarn"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Is the ship doctors with out boarders?
> 
> That child looks so sweet and happy with he balloon glove.


It works something like doctors without borders but is a separate group called Youth With a Mission. They get professionals to volunteer as much time as they can spare and also have a large group of volunteers and unpaid staff to support the missions. Not only do they volunteer their time, they also pay their own way and cover their own expenses either by themselves or by getting donations. They operate in almost every country.

I first met D. when she started knitting in high school and she kept it up in college. She started working in an accounting firm after graduating, but felt called to to help provide services in poorer countries. She loves the people she is working with and the work she does. D's Mom takes yarn to her to knit hats for babies and children. I was so shocked to find out that an average of 5 women die in childbirth every day in Papua New Guinea, they have very high infant mortality rates and very little other medical, vision or dental care.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> My you don't seem to be looking to happy there??????????


Well untangling yarn isn't much fun -- but I remember that Bonnie enjoys it. Maybe she will be our resident untangler.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Any news to report on the bridge Yarnie? Did the fiber optics fellows get set up or did they fall into the hole?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My kids are going home tomorrow. I will try to catch up. 
Bonn shared this video. Funny.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10208617790109750


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I know - she's so adorable. How was your day Gali?


It was good WCK, thanks for asking and hope you are well. Preparing for my sister from Colorado to come. This will be her 4th trip to indiana this year. My other Sister from Ohio just left. 
I better get somethings around the house done. TL

Enjoy the sun, it's beautiful here today.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My kids are going home tomorrow. I will try to catch up.
> Bonn shared this video. Funny.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> It was good WCK, thanks for asking and hope you are well. Preparing for my sister from Colorado to come. This will be her 4th trip to indiana this year. My other Sister from Ohio just left.
> I better get somethings around the house done. TL
> 
> Enjoy the sun, it's beautiful here today.


I'm glad you've been having sister time❤


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello friends. It has been way too long, but had an emergency with my mom. She almost died of kidney failure because of dehydration. She was in the hospital for 6 days and is home now. Staying again today to make sure she is really okay. But she never would have stayed in the hospital if I had not been here to watch dad. Such a blessing to be able to be there for them.

ttfn


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends. It has been way too long, but had an emergency with my mom. She almost died of kidney failure because of dehydration. She was in the hospital for 6 days and is home now. Staying again today to make sure she is really okay. But she never would have stayed in the hospital if I had not been here to watch dad. Such a blessing to be able to be there for them.
> 
> ttfn


Oh, LTL. I am so glad that your mom is ok and that you were there for them. It feels good, doesn't it. How did she get so dehydrated? Can I ask her age? You are a great daughter.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends. It has been way too long, but had an emergency with my mom. She almost died of kidney failure because of dehydration. She was in the hospital for 6 days and is home now. Staying again today to make sure she is really okay. But she never would have stayed in the hospital if I had not been here to watch dad. Such a blessing to be able to be there for them.
> 
> ttfn


What a terrible scare for you! So glad to hear that your Mom's well enough to be back at home. Prayers for all of you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm11: yes funny - but .....
> 
> The house must feel quiet without the kids and activity. Is Chewy all worn out too?


My house is never quiet. The next door family comes in and out all day. Chewy was too much for Matthew. That is really saying a lot.

My plant swap is this Saturday. I found out yesterday at one of our members died. I will miss him . I doubt if his wife will come without him.He was the life of the party. He always made everyone laugh.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends. It has been way too long, but had an emergency with my mom. She almost died of kidney failure because of dehydration. She was in the hospital for 6 days and is home now. Staying again today to make sure she is really okay. But she never would have stayed in the hospital if I had not been here to watch dad. Such a blessing to be able to be there for them.
> 
> ttfn


Are they both in assisted living? Thank God you went there to tend to both of them. Your mother is a good woman to want the best for your Dad rather than herself.How did she get dehydrated? I can't imagine having my parents out of town. I know you are always worried to death.


----------



## Lecsew (Jan 15, 2016)

Lukelucy said:


> Here is a man who worked with BO on Obamacare saying that it does not work in providing good health care. Huh? Anyone could
> have figured that out beforehand. We all said it would happen.


I'm interested. Do you have personal experience with the Affordable Care Act? I have had my healthcare for over a year with BCN bought through the Marketplace. My expenses are lower than when I received healthcare through an
employer, I didn't need to change doctors and I have continued to receive excellent care from my various doctors. I have had no trouble with doctors and hospitals accepting my insurance. 
With a recent breast cancer diagnosis, surgery, and with 7 weeks of radiation therapy coming up, without the ACA we would be ruined financially. 
Without the ACA the cost of my medicines and medical supplies would be $850/month and that's before my recent breast cancer diagnosis.
There are millions of people like me who are now insured.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

So hot here. I am melting. It is 98F with over 100 heat factor. Ugh! Sweating in the house!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Lecsew said:


> I'm interested. Do you have personal experience with the Affordable Care Act? I have had my healthcare for over a year with BCN bought through the Marketplace. My expenses are lower than when I received healthcare through an
> employer, I didn't need to change doctors and I have continued to receive excellent care from my various doctors. I have had no trouble with doctors and hospitals accepting my insurance.
> With a recent breast cancer diagnosis, surgery, and with 7 weeks of radiation therapy coming up, without the ACA we would be ruined financially.
> Without the ACA the cost of my medicines and medical supplies would be $850/month and that's before my recent breast cancer diagnosis.
> There are millions of people like me who are now insured.


And others who are losing their jobs and do not have the experience that you do. You are in the minority.


----------



## Lecsew (Jan 15, 2016)

Lukelucy said:


> And others who are losing their jobs and do not have the experience that you do. You are in the minority.


Thanks for responding. I have met others using the ACA and have heard stories similar to mine. Do you have links to the horror stories?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Excuse me for sticking my nose in. you could goggle " horror stories of obamacare." I won't post my story and that's because I would be called a liar, so I keep it here among my friends. 
Also, I think 2017 is the year that company plans are going to be effected. It was 2015...moved to 2016...then 2017. I hope they have been doing their homework. 
again LL forgive me for nosing in. Good night TL


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> VIDEO: She Steps In Front Of This Massive Choir. When She Opens Her Mouth? Goosebumps All Over…
> 
> http://awm.com/video-she-steps-in-front-of-this-massive-choir-when-she-opens-her-mouth-goosebumps-all-over/?bst=7_13_1353_awma_55p


Yep, goosebumps.Thanks


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Yep, goosebumps.Thanks


Me too. :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello friends. It has been way too long, but had an emergency with my mom. She almost died of kidney failure because of dehydration. She was in the hospital for 6 days and is home now. Staying again today to make sure she is really okay. But she never would have stayed in the hospital if I had not been here to watch dad. Such a blessing to be able to be there for them.
> 
> ttfn


Glad you got there in time LTL to help her and your dad. Know that a lot of elder person do not drink what they should as they are not thirst . But it sounds as if your mom went even worst. With the heat and all. Am glad you are staying a bit to make sure she I o.k. Praying for her and you and your dad.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> VIDEO: She Steps In Front Of This Massive Choir. When She Opens Her Mouth? Goosebumps All Over…
> 
> http://awm.com/video-she-steps-in-front-of-this-massive-choir-when-she-opens-her-mouth-goosebumps-all-over/?bst=7_13_1353_awma_55p


Dad and I had watch a Capitol Fourth every year. So heard her Jackie Evancho this year with out him. She has a beautiful voice. I watch her when she first started singing at the age of I think 11. Have one of her CD's amazing child and parents that kept her ground .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Excuse me for sticking my nose in. you could goggle " horror stories of obamacare." I won't post my story and that's because I would be called a liar, so I keep it here among my friends.
> Also, I think 2017 is the year that company plans are going to be effected. It was 2015...moved to 2016...then 2017. I hope they have been doing their homework.
> again LL forgive me for nosing in. Good night TL


Your not the only one with horror stories glad you butted in. Saw on the news that major insurance companies are backing out of ACA. Also because younger people are not joining ( they just pay the fines) that prices will be going up on plans. So again nothing is free .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My house is never quiet. The next door family comes in and out all day. Chewy was too much for Matthew. That is really saying a lot.
> 
> My plant swap is this Saturday. I found out yesterday at one of our members died. I will miss him . I doubt if his wife will come without him.He was the life of the party. He always made everyone laugh.


Sorry to hear about your friend CB. It will be a sad day when you go to the swap on Sat. Maybe everyone can share their favourite story about him.

If Chewy wears out Matthew, that puts Chewy in a class of his own.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Woke up Monday morning to a small bump bump at 7:30. Got up and bump bump got loader. It was the machine knocking down the bridge. My gosh that man had to have a headache doing that all day. Plus it rain hard for a while. He closed the door on machine and by gosh it had a windshield wiper can not believe it and he kept working. Drop big cement piece's into water and used another thing to get it out. Other men in water wrapping strap around it. This is a river that only comes up to about an inch above knee. Well by day's end he and the gang had most of the bridge down. Today no bump going on another sound. truck unload steel rods. Hubby said reinforcements for new bridge. Interesting and house has not shook nor shaken. Some people who drive do have a problem reading signs.When it says bridge out it means bridge out. 

Busy doing nothing so very hot in the 90's with high humidity , rains and gets hotter.

Made chicken pizza tonight . Basil Alfredo sauce, red onions, peppers fresh, fresh tomatoes, black olives and of course chicken cut up into small pieces. Lots of cheese and more cheese. It was so good.Forgot to add also spinach


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi WCK

How are you doing? Have you been busy in shop? 

Has the fire up there gotten under control?

How is weather?

Worried about son he is in Calif. and the wild fires are near where he is staying.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Woke up Monday morning to a small bump bump at 7:30. Got up and bump bump got loader. It was the machine knocking down the bridge. My gosh that man had to have a headache doing that all day. Plus it rain hard for a while. He closed the door on machine and by gosh it had a windshield wiper can not believe it and he kept working. Drop big cement piece's into water and used another thing to get it out. Other men in water wrapping strap around it. This is a river that only comes up to about an inch above knee. Well by day's end he and the gang had most of the bridge down. Today no bump going on another sound. truck unload steel rods. Hubby said reinforcements for new bridge. Interesting and house has not shook nor shaken. Some people who drive do have a problem reading signs.When it says bridge out it means bridge out.
> 
> Busy doing nothing so very hot in the 90's with high humidity , rains and gets hotter.
> 
> Made chicken pizza tonight . Basil Alfredo sauce, red onions, peppers fresh, fresh tomatoes, black olives and of course chicken cut up into small pieces. Lots of cheese and more cheese. It was so good.Forgot to add also spinach


Your chicken pizza sounds so good Yarnie; do you have thin or thick crust? DH picked up a BBQ chicken at the grocery store tonight, a nice treat with rice and tomatoes.

The bridge work finally started and you didn't get shaken out of bed either :sm01:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hi WCK
> 
> How are you doing? Have you been busy in shop?
> 
> ...


Hi Yarnie! Prayers that the fires are controlled and that your son stays safe. Will he be in CA very long? The fires here are under control, but there have been hail and thunder storms and some flooding, but not near as bad as the terrible flood near Baltimore.

I'm doing good; new stock is starting to come in and getting things re-organized. I've been working on hats, handwarmers and scarves and will start some boot cuffs. How are you doing? And what are you working on?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Woke up Monday morning to a small bump bump at 7:30. Got up and bump bump got loader. It was the machine knocking down the bridge. My gosh that man had to have a headache doing that all day. Plus it rain hard for a while. He closed the door on machine and by gosh it had a windshield wiper can not believe it and he kept working. Drop big cement piece's into water and used another thing to get it out. Other men in water wrapping strap around it. This is a river that only comes up to about an inch above knee. Well by day's end he and the gang had most of the bridge down. Today no bump going on another sound. truck unload steel rods. Hubby said reinforcements for new bridge. Interesting and house has not shook nor shaken. Some people who drive do have a problem reading signs.When it says bridge out it means bridge out.
> 
> Busy doing nothing so very hot in the 90's with high humidity , rains and gets hotter.
> 
> Made chicken pizza tonight . Basil Alfredo sauce, red onions, peppers fresh, fresh tomatoes, black olives and of course chicken cut up into small pieces. Lots of cheese and more cheese. It was so good.Forgot to add also spinach


It sounds like the new bridge is going to go up fast now.

What kind of crust did you use? I am hungry now. We had steak but now grilled. Too hot for that.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Lecsew said:


> Thanks for responding. I have met others using the ACA and have heard stories similar to mine. Do you have links to the horror stories?


Not at this time.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Excuse me for sticking my nose in. you could goggle " horror stories of obamacare." I won't post my story and that's because I would be called a liar, so I keep it here among my friends.
> Also, I think 2017 is the year that company plans are going to be effected. It was 2015...moved to 2016...then 2017. I hope they have been doing their homework.
> again LL forgive me for nosing in. Good night TL


Gali, as always I appreciate your insight. Obamacare is a nightmare for most. Good idea to google it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Woke up Monday morning to a small bump bump at 7:30. Got up and bump bump got loader. It was the machine knocking down the bridge. My gosh that man had to have a headache doing that all day. Plus it rain hard for a while. He closed the door on machine and by gosh it had a windshield wiper can not believe it and he kept working. Drop big cement piece's into water and used another thing to get it out. Other men in water wrapping strap around it. This is a river that only comes up to about an inch above knee. Well by day's end he and the gang had most of the bridge down. Today no bump going on another sound. truck unload steel rods. Hubby said reinforcements for new bridge. Interesting and house has not shook nor shaken. Some people who drive do have a problem reading signs.When it says bridge out it means bridge out.
> 
> Busy doing nothing so very hot in the 90's with high humidity , rains and gets hotter.
> 
> Made chicken pizza tonight . Basil Alfredo sauce, red onions, peppers fresh, fresh tomatoes, black olives and of course chicken cut up into small pieces. Lots of cheese and more cheese. It was so good.Forgot to add also spinach


Sounds delicious, YL!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have many clients that have the ACA. I have had no one say they are happy with it. I did have a couple that had to pay back $6,000. and a single man $3,000. The single person said he paid $9,000 in premiums, and the only benefit he received was the annual physical he needed for his Truck Driver's license. I even had one client say she could not get ACA, as she wasn't eligible. They would not give her a reason.


It goes on and on... Thanks, Joey.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Good Morning! The sun is shining, the birds are singing, and it is about 70 F. We are looking for a hot one today. My baby is 38. I'm feeling old. When he was little, he was very happy to share his birthday with B J Surhoff, the catcher with Milwaukee Brewers. Not so happy with a well known person (that I would rather forget), that shares the birthday.
> 
> My daughter, with her boys, was here yesterday. She made my stash a little lighter. Her oldest (14) had been here for a week. He will be starting high school next month, at the same school, I did my student teaching.


Good morning, Joey. You are blessed to have such a family! Hot here, too. I have so many zucchini. Am making fritters and bread.


----------



## Lecsew (Jan 15, 2016)

galinipper said:


> Excuse me for sticking my nose in. you could goggle " horror stories of obamacare." I won't post my story and that's because I would be called a liar, so I keep it here among my friends.
> Also, I think 2017 is the year that company plans are going to be effected. It was 2015...moved to 2016...then 2017. I hope they have been doing their homework.
> again LL forgive me for nosing in. Good night TL


I personally don't call people liars when they are telling their stories. If you look at my posts on other threads you will see I don't call people names, nor am I rude. I am willing to listen and learn. I have tried researching different viewpoints online but nothing seems objective. 
I was trying to engage in a sharing of ideas but evidently that's not going to happen.

I definitely feel unwelcomed on this thread. Sorry to have bothered all of you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Good Morning! The sun is shining, the birds are singing, and it is about 70 F. We are looking for a hot one today. My baby is 38. I'm feeling old. When he was little, he was very happy to share his birthday with B J Surhoff, the catcher with Milwaukee Brewers. Not so happy with a well known person (that I would rather forget), that shares the birthday.
> 
> My daughter, with her boys, was here yesterday. She made my stash a little lighter. Her oldest (14) had been here for a week. He will be starting high school next month, at the same school, I did my student teaching.


Happy Birthday to your baby. Mine turned 38 last year. It does make you feel old when your kids are the age you think you are.

Does your DD knit too or are you giving it away? Our schools start Aug.15.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lecsew said:


> I personally don't call people liars when they are telling their stories. If you look at my posts on other threads you will see I don't call people names, nor am I rude. I am willing to listen and learn. I have tried researching different viewpoints online but nothing seems objective.
> I was trying to engage in a sharing of ideas but evidently that's not going to happen.
> 
> I definitely feel unwelcomed on this thread. Sorry to have bothered all of you.


If you know the history of this thread...and I say you do, you will most likely find it difficult to post both sides of the fence. This thread is not unwelcoming. I just don't think no one here can help you. You are the one wanting 'horror stories,' if you googled " obamacare horror stories " and researched the stories to see if they are legit and come back here and say nothing seems objective is odd to me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Good Morning! The sun is shining, the birds are singing, and it is about 70 F. We are looking for a hot one today. My baby is 38. I'm feeling old. When he was little, he was very happy to share his birthday with B J Surhoff, the catcher with Milwaukee Brewers. Not so happy with a well known person (that I would rather forget), that shares the birthday.
> 
> My daughter, with her boys, was here yesterday. She made my stash a little lighter. Her oldest (14) had been here for a week. He will be starting high school next month, at the same school, I did my student teaching.


Happy Birthday to your son Joey. He also shares his birthday with my youngest niece, a very sweet girl who is an excited 18 today.

Another milestone for your gs starting high school - and at the same school where you taught. One of my nephews went to the same elementary school my brothers and I attended. They had class pictures for each grade over the years on the wall and he thought it was fun to look at them and find his dad, me, and his 2 uncles.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> If you know the history of this thread...and I say you do, you will most likely find it difficult to post both sides of the fence. This thread is not unwelcoming. I just don't think no one here can help you. You are the one wanting 'horror stories,' if you googled " obamacare horror stories " and researched the stories to see if they are legit and come back here and say nothing seems objective is odd to me.


I googled Obamacare Horror Stories. There are so many of them. Thank you for that, Gali. It is truly upsetting.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I googled Obamacare Horror Stories. There are so many of them. Thank you for that, Gali. It is truly upsetting.


Your welcome. I'm glad it helps some people needing healthcare. Was his name Graber (that helped write and sell that piece of crap to the American people) say that the American people are stupid, and wasn't it on video and leaked.

just looked it up ...Jonathan Gruber....what a guy :sm25:

need to mow and do laundry TL


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> My daughter knits. She makes baby afghans. There is always someone at her church, friends, even a clerk at the gas station, are having babies. She tries to make one for each. She tells her friends, she goes shopping at Oma's house. She can usually find what she needs.


She has inherited her mom's giving spirit. :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Your welcome. I'm glad it helps some people needing healthcare. Was his name Graber (that helped write and sell that piece of crap to the American people) say that the American people are stupid, and wasn't it on video and leaked.
> 
> just looked it up ...Jonathan Gruber....what a guy :sm25:
> 
> need to mow and do laundry TL


 :sm24:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Your welcome. I'm glad it helps some people needing healthcare. Was his name Graber (that helped write and sell that piece of crap to the American people) say that the American people are stupid, and wasn't it on video and leaked.
> 
> just looked it up ...Jonathan Gruber....what a guy :sm25:
> 
> need to mow and do laundry TL


Heading out, but will look it up later.

Thank you!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> So hot here. I am melting. It is 98F with over 100 heat factor. Ugh! Sweating in the house!


We'll be in the triple digits all week with the heat index up to 109 at times. Sweating in the house is right. I'm chilling in the camper though. Ahhh...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Excuse me for sticking my nose in. you could goggle " horror stories of obamacare." I won't post my story and that's because I would be called a liar, so I keep it here among my friends.
> Also, I think 2017 is the year that company plans are going to be effected. It was 2015...moved to 2016...then 2017. I hope they have been doing their homework.
> again LL forgive me for nosing in. Good night TL


2017 will be the year for incredible increases in Obamacare. Texas alone is expecting over a 50% increase in premiums, with Illinois following with almost 30%. Those two stick in my mind, and there are other states with increases. Also, people signing up are not the young, healthy ones, but the ones that are sick. Obamacare is looking like it will collapse from within in a short period of time.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> VIDEO: She Steps In Front Of This Massive Choir. When She Opens Her Mouth? Goosebumps All Over…
> 
> http://awm.com/video-she-steps-in-front-of-this-massive-choir-when-she-opens-her-mouth-goosebumps-all-over/?bst=7_13_1353_awma_55p


Thanks for sharing this Joey.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> My daughter knits. She makes baby afghans. There is always someone at her church, friends, even a clerk at the gas station, are having babies. She tries to make one for each. She tells her friends, she goes shopping at Oma's house. She can usually find what she needs.


No better place to shop. Great selection and something to eat while shopping. Ya can't go wrong.. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> We'll be in the triple digits all week with the heat index up to 109 at times. Sweating in the house is right. I'm chilling in the camper though. Ahhh...


But I can't go to the deer camp camper. It is yucky. Enjoy the triple digits. We are suppose to have another cool front this weekend. Ninety three. Can't wait.


----------



## LydiaKay (Apr 15, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> But I can't go to the deer camp camper. It is yucky. Enjoy the triple digits. We are suppose to have another cool front this weekend. Ninety three. Can't wait.


We escaped to the mountains of New Mexico (Ruidoso) for the week. Dread going home to the heat tomorrow. Going to miss sleeping with the windows open.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

LydiaKay said:


> We escaped to the mountains of New Mexico (Ruidoso) for the week. Dread going home to the heat tomorrow. Going to miss sleeping with the windows open.


That sounds like a dream to sleep with the windows open. Haven't done that in months.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> 2017 will be the year for incredible increases in Obamacare. Texas alone is expecting over a 50% increase in premiums, with Illinois following with almost 30%. Those two stick in my mind, and there are other states with increases. Also, people signing up are not the young, healthy ones, but the ones that are sick. Obamacare is looking like it will collapse from within in a short period of time.


Hillary wants to keep it going. It is terrible.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Today bridge building shook the whole house. Things on self moving this went on for 10 mins. House still standing . 

CB heat is over whelming here. Raining hard tonight tomorrow in the low 80's with low humid. Can't wait to open windows. 

Mosquito's are awful here. Put skin so soft on and just watch them they coming in and must smell or sense it and leave. 
Had an email from Jayne first surgery is done next one is the bad one. Did not say when it would happen. Just keep praying for her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Good Morning! The sun is shining, the birds are singing, and it is about 70 F. We are looking for a hot one today. My baby is 38. I'm feeling old. When he was little, he was very happy to share his birthday with B J Surhoff, the catcher with Milwaukee Brewers. Not so happy with a well known person (that I would rather forget), that shares the birthday.
> 
> My daughter, with her boys, was here yesterday. She made my stash a little lighter. Her oldest (14) had been here for a week. He will be starting high school next month, at the same school, I did my student teaching.


Oh Joey know how you feel , then to have a GS going into high school. But don't have time to get old so you must be young. :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LydiaKay said:


> We escaped to the mountains of New Mexico (Ruidoso) for the week. Dread going home to the heat tomorrow. Going to miss sleeping with the windows open.


Love your adv with your shawl so pretty.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have many clients that have the ACA. I have had no one say they are happy with it. I did have a couple that had to pay back $6,000. and a single man $3,000. The single person said he paid $9,000 in premiums, and the only benefit he received was the annual physical he needed for his Truck Driver's license. I even had one client say she could not get ACA, as she wasn't eligible. They would not give her a reason.


Same here person told me they could not get ACA. No reason explained for it. I thought that is what they wanted people to sign up. Does not make any sense.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Yarnie! Prayers that the fires are controlled and that your son stays safe. Will he be in CA very long? The fires here are under control, but there have been hail and thunder storms and some flooding, but not near as bad as the terrible flood near Baltimore.
> 
> I'm doing good; new stock is starting to come in and getting things re-organized. I've been working on hats, handwarmers and scarves and will start some boot cuffs. How are you doing? And what are you working on?


Son there for month and given week off then back again. He is up grading plant out there that is not making enough money for the company. So living in a hotel while there. He at least is not going to China like he was. I worried about him with all that is going on in the world so staying in the states at least seem better. Calif. is scary right now so dry from drought . Have to get in touch with my cousin soon. Last year she could see the fire from her house. Made it through that one.

Thin crust pizza do not like thick. It really was good. Today pick four ripe tomatoes oh heaven. Have not eaten them. Want to make fresh salsa with a couple of them.My herbs are huge this year the warm weather is good for all the plants this yer.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Today bridge building shook the whole house. Things on self moving this went on for 10 mins. House still standing .
> 
> CB heat is over whelming here. Raining hard tonight tomorrow in the low 80's with low humid. Can't wait to open windows.
> 
> ...


So glad that Janie's first surgery went well and will keep praying for the next one. Thanks for the update Yarnie.

How did Willie react to the house shaking? Did he hide under the bed?

Mosquitoes haven't been too bad here lately; hope it stays that way - they like my blood so much better than DH's.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> If you know the history of this thread...and I say you do, you will most likely find it difficult to post both sides of the fence. This thread is not unwelcoming. I just don't think no one here can help you. You are the one wanting 'horror stories,' if you googled " obamacare horror stories " and researched the stories to see if they are legit and come back here and say nothing seems objective is odd to me.


yes, yes, and more yes. I agree sounds very strange.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So glad that Janie's first surgery went well and will keep praying for the next one. Thanks for the update Yarnie.
> 
> How did Willie react to the house shaking? Did he hide under the bed?
> 
> Mosquitoes haven't been too bad here lately; hope it stays that way - they like my blood so much better than DH's.


He just kept looking around then would climb up by hubby or me. But when it came to food no fear at all.

Also out side my window. Sparrow's have been going back and forth in bird house feeding babies. Did not bother them at all. I on the other hand went outside incase the house caved in. With the skin so soft no problem with mosquitoes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> No better place to shop. Great selection and something to eat while shopping. Ya can't go wrong.. :sm24: :sm24:


And the price is right too. :sm17:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Son there for month and given week off then back again. He is up grading plant out there that is not making enough money for the company. So living in a hotel while there. He at least is not going to China like he was. I worried about him with all that is going on in the world so staying in the states at least seem better. Calif. is scary right now so dry from drought . Have to get in touch with my cousin soon. Last year she could see the fire from her house. Made it through that one.
> 
> Thin crust pizza do not like thick. It really was good. Today pick four ripe tomatoes oh heaven. Have not eaten them. Want to make fresh salsa with a couple of them.My herbs are huge this year the warm weather is good for all the plants this yer.


I'm glad your DS is staying in the country now; international travel so much more of a worry these days. The air must be quite smoky with all those fires. Hope he can come home soon.

I like thin crust better too. Your own tomatoes -- yummy!! Our pears are ripening now; I ate the first one tonight. Would have been better tomorrow or the next day, but didn't want to wait. By next week most of them will be ripe and will start giving them away.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm glad your DS is staying in the country now; international travel so much more of a worry these days. The air must be quite smoky with all those fires. Hope he can come home soon.
> 
> I like thin crust better too. Your own tomatoes -- yummy!! Our pears are ripening now; I ate the first one tonight. Would have been better tomorrow or the next day, but didn't want to wait. By next week most of them will be ripe and will start giving them away.


Oh pears I love them. Lucky you wish I live there would love a bag full. You sound like me when apples are ripe . Love them fresh pick so juicy and so,
so, good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Does any one remember the Dixie Chicks.

They had a song out "Earl has To die."

Why do I mention it because there is or was a tropical storm named Earl. Every time I hear it mention start singing" Earl has to Die."


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Today bridge building shook the whole house. Things on self moving this went on for 10 mins. House still standing .
> 
> CB heat is over whelming here. Raining hard tonight tomorrow in the low 80's with low humid. Can't wait to open windows.
> 
> ...


That is scary for your house to shake. I am glad your house is still standing.

Today was the worse day. I went to get groceries late . I hate to shop in the heat.

I have been using Thuricide in the yard. Or BT. Same thing. We have a mosquito alert on the news. So far today was the first day I had them biting me.

I am so glad you heard from Janie. Yes we must keep her in our prayers. Thanks for letting us know. I have had a few good friend praying with me and things are looking up. Thank You Lord!


----------



## LydiaKay (Apr 15, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Love your adv with your shawl so pretty.


Thanks! The Dreambird was a fun knit, after learning german short row. I'm currently on injured reserve for knitting. Scheduled for thumb surgery on the 15th so I'll be on the sidelines for several weeks. Second thumb surgery. Had the right thumb done three yrs ago. Both looking forward to getting it done and dreading the recovery.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LydiaKay said:


> Thanks! The Dreambird was a fun knit. I'm currently on injured reserve for knitting. Scheduled for thumb surgery on the 15th so I'll be on the sidelines for several weeks. Second thumb surgery. Had the right thumb done three yrs ago. Both looking forward to getting it done and dreading the recovery.


Oh my that sounds painful. What is the cause of your pain? Hope all goes well with surgery. Will be praying for you.


----------



## LydiaKay (Apr 15, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my that sounds painful. What is the cause of your pain? Hope all goes well with surgery. Will be praying for you.


Osteoarthritis!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is scary for your house to shake. I am glad your house is still standing.
> 
> Today was the worse day. I went to get groceries late . I hate to shop in the heat.
> 
> ...


Have you ever tried Skin So Soft Avon makes it and it works soften the skin and mosquitos hate it. Never have had one bite when I wear it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Have you ever tried Skin So Soft Avon makes it and it works soften the skin and mosquitos hate it. Never have had one bite when I wear it.


Yes I have used Avon Skin So Soft before. I meant Thruicide on the yard. Not on me. Silly you!It is a bacteria for mosquito . I use it in a sprayer. It helps with horseflies.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Then I have one that is 18 and another 20. So I really am old!


Oh Joey never never old. Try 24, 22, and 20 , I have no grandbabies any more. Both boys in their 40's and a husband who is starting his second childhood and I have become his mother. If you catch my drift. :sm06:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LydiaKay said:


> Osteoarthritis!!!


Oh am so sorry to hear that. It must be very painful for you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I have used Avon Skin So Soft before. I meant Thruicide on the yard. Not on me. Silly you!It is a bacteria for mosquito . I use it in a sprayer. It helps with horseflies.


Fine maybe the yard would like skin so soft too. Poor bugs don't stand a chance with you around.

Your nothing but a bug killer how sad . :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have told a few that my DH has been trying to get a new wheel chair since April. He has gone to 2 doctors for a letter. A PT dr in Little Rock. He had everything he needed to get a new chair. He has been in the chair for 20 years now. He has been using the first chair he got in 1989 before he was totaling in the chair full time. The insurance said he could have a new chair every 5 years. Well that may not be true. The wheelchair man has been here to measure Dh 2 times. They said it would be 45 more days before it is ready. First they told him he could go to Walmart to get one. The nerve of them. He has gained weigh and the cheap ones won't work for him. Plus it is uncomfortable for him to be in it all day long. Today the wheel chair man called and told Dh he would be here tomorrow. He said he can rebuild the chair from 1989. Can you believe that!!! I am going to be in on that visit. The man may change his mind after I visit with him awhile. A person with a missing leg and 2 hips should be able to get a new chair . I was fuming when I heard what was said.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Fine maybe the yard would like skin so soft too. Poor bugs don't stand a chance with you around.
> 
> Your nothing but a bug killer how sad . :sm23: :sm23:


Yes I really am. I don't let the roaches or rats live either. :sm05:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Does any one remember the Dixie Chicks.
> 
> They had a song out "Earl has To die."
> 
> Why do I mention it because there is or was a tropical storm named Earl. Every time I hear it mention start singing" Earl has to Die."


I remember that song -- now you will have me thinking about it tonight


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

LydiaKay said:


> Thanks! The Dreambird was a fun knit, after learning german short row. I'm currently on injured reserve for knitting. Scheduled for thumb surgery on the 15th so I'll be on the sidelines for several weeks. Second thumb surgery. Had the right thumb done three yrs ago. Both looking forward to getting it done and dreading the recovery.


That is terrible! Is your other thumb ok now?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have told a few that my DH has been trying to get a new wheel chair since April. He has gone to 2 doctors for a letter. A PT dr in Little Rock. He had everything he needed to get a new chair. He has been in the chair for 20 years now. He has been using the first chair he got in 1989 before he was totaling in the chair full time. The insurance said he could have a new chair every 5 years. Well that may not be true. The wheelchair man has been here to measure Dh 2 times. They said it would be 45 more days before it is ready. First they told him he could go to Walmart to get one. The nerve of them. He has gained weigh and the cheap ones won't work for him. Plus it is uncomfortable for him to be in it all day long. Today the wheel chair man called and told Dh he would be here tomorrow. He said he can rebuild the chair from 1989. Can you believe that!!! I am going to be in on that visit. The man may change his mind after I visit with him awhile. A person with a missing leg and 2 hips should be able to get a new chair . I was fuming when I heard what was said.


What the ba gee bees Glad you will give him a piece of your mind. How dare they put him through this. It has to be very uncomfortable for him with a chair that old. It's like a regular chair it gets old and we replace them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

LydiaKay said:


> Osteoarthritis!!!


So sorry about the arthritis in your thumb; hope you heal quickly after the surgery.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I remember that song -- now you will have me thinking about it tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Son there for month and given week off then back again. He is up grading plant out there that is not making enough money for the company. So living in a hotel while there. He at least is not going to China like he was. I worried about him with all that is going on in the world so staying in the states at least seem better. Calif. is scary right now so dry from drought . Have to get in touch with my cousin soon. Last year she could see the fire from her house. Made it through that one.
> 
> Thin crust pizza do not like thick. It really was good. Today pick four ripe tomatoes oh heaven. Have not eaten them. Want to make fresh salsa with a couple of them.My herbs are huge this year the warm weather is good for all the plants this yer.


Will he ever have to go back to China? Did you ever use the yarn he brought you from there?

Will you share a tomato with me? Thin crust here too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have told a few that my DH has been trying to get a new wheel chair since April. He has gone to 2 doctors for a letter. A PT dr in Little Rock. He had everything he needed to get a new chair. He has been in the chair for 20 years now. He has been using the first chair he got in 1989 before he was totaling in the chair full time. The insurance said he could have a new chair every 5 years. Well that may not be true. The wheelchair man has been here to measure Dh 2 times. They said it would be 45 more days before it is ready. First they told him he could go to Walmart to get one. The nerve of them. He has gained weigh and the cheap ones won't work for him. Plus it is uncomfortable for him to be in it all day long. Today the wheel chair man called and told Dh he would be here tomorrow. He said he can rebuild the chair from 1989. Can you believe that!!! I am going to be in on that visit. The man may change his mind after I visit with him awhile. A person with a missing leg and 2 hips should be able to get a new chair . I was fuming when I heard what was said.


 :sm14: That is unbelievable! I can't believe a professional would behave like that. You will set him straight when he shows up!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm14: That is unbelievable! I can't believe a professional would behave like that. You will set him straight when he shows up!!


DH said I wasn't going but we will see. :sm18:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Will he ever have to go back to China? Did you ever use the yarn he brought you from there?
> 
> Will you share a tomato with me? Thin crust here too.


Hope he won't have to go back. Company has not mention it any more. As the factory he set up is running smoothly don't think so. But that could change.

Oh he ask me about yarn too. No not a bit, guilty here. You do know I only collect yarn I didn't know you were suppose to use it to knit too.

Would share it tomato with you but if mailed it would rot before it got there. Sorry plus you know I would have them eaten before I mailed it. you would get the skin though. :sm16:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hope he won't have to go back. Company has not mention it any more. As the factory he set up is running smoothly don't think so. But that could change.
> 
> Oh he ask me about yarn too. No not a bit, guilty here. You do know I only collect yarn I didn't know you were suppose to use it to knit too.
> 
> Would share it tomato with you but if mailed it would rot before it got there. Sorry plus you know I would have them eaten before I mailed it. you would get the skin though. :sm16:


That is why we call you Yarnie.
I am glad your son can stay in US. Only I know you worry about the fires.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hope he won't have to go back. Company has not mention it any more. As the factory he set up is running smoothly don't think so. But that could change.
> 
> Oh he ask me about yarn too. No not a bit, guilty here. You do know I only collect yarn I didn't know you were suppose to use it to knit too.
> 
> Would share it tomato with you but if mailed it would rot before it got there. Sorry plus you know I would have them eaten before I mailed it. you would get the skin though. :sm16:


You are a yarn hoarder! What do you think of this stitch? I saw it on the internet morning and will have to find a project to try it out with.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You are a yarn hoarder! What do you think of this stitch? I saw it on the internet morning and will have to find a project to try it out with.


Oh that is neat what is the name of it. That would work with my leggings. I rip them out about 20 rows and they were to plan want to put a different pattern in a different color for about 20 rows then back to white and do a couple of rows then ribbing and bind off.

That would be so pretty in scarf, or just about anything.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Getting off. I need to go to bed so I can be fresh for the wheelchair man. Pray for him.

Love y'all . Sweet dreams! ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that is neat what is the name of it. That would work with my leggings. I rip them out about 20 rows and they were to plan want to put a different pattern in a different color for about 20 rows then back to white and do a couple of rows then ribbing and bind off.
> 
> That would be so pretty in scarf, or just about anything.


I thought it would make a pretty scarf too. The designer dropped stitches and unraveled them down and then used a darning needle to weave through the threads. It looks pretty in the sweater too, but I wouldn't make the sweater.

http://www.twistcollective.com/collection/blog/138-design-process/2299-designer-post-reticella?platform=hootsuite


----------



## LydiaKay (Apr 15, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is terrible! Is your other thumb ok now?


Great! Sometimes a little achy but at middle age all my joints ache sometimes. I don't have the sharp pain as I did before.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

LydiaKay said:


> Great! Sometimes a little achy but at middle age all my joints ache sometimes. I don't have the sharp pain as I did before.


That is wonderful. You must be looking forward to the other new thumb.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

LydiaKay said:


> We escaped to the mountains of New Mexico (Ruidoso) for the week. Dread going home to the heat tomorrow. Going to miss sleeping with the windows open.


I am also looking forward to opening the windows again. Alas, we are still looking at triple digit temps with lows in the high 80's.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Today bridge building shook the whole house. Things on self moving this went on for 10 mins. House still standing .
> 
> CB heat is over whelming here. Raining hard tonight tomorrow in the low 80's with low humid. Can't wait to open windows.
> 
> ...


I didn't realize Janie was having more than one surgery. I'm glad the first is over and hope it was successful.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

LydiaKay said:


> Thanks! The Dreambird was a fun knit, after learning german short row. I'm currently on injured reserve for knitting. Scheduled for thumb surgery on the 15th so I'll be on the sidelines for several weeks. Second thumb surgery. Had the right thumb done three yrs ago. Both looking forward to getting it done and dreading the recovery.


Sorry to hear you need surgery. Too bad the recovery time can't be removed so you go from surgery to using your thumb pain free. I guess it only happens in cartoons. :sm02: :sm02: I do hope your recovery is swift and without complications.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have told a few that my DH has been trying to get a new wheel chair since April. He has gone to 2 doctors for a letter. A PT dr in Little Rock. He had everything he needed to get a new chair. He has been in the chair for 20 years now. He has been using the first chair he got in 1989 before he was totaling in the chair full time. The insurance said he could have a new chair every 5 years. Well that may not be true. The wheelchair man has been here to measure Dh 2 times. They said it would be 45 more days before it is ready. First they told him he could go to Walmart to get one. The nerve of them. He has gained weigh and the cheap ones won't work for him. Plus it is uncomfortable for him to be in it all day long. Today the wheel chair man called and told Dh he would be here tomorrow. He said he can rebuild the chair from 1989. Can you believe that!!! I am going to be in on that visit. The man may change his mind after I visit with him awhile. A person with a missing leg and 2 hips should be able to get a new chair . I was fuming when I heard what was said.


That's terrible CB. After your visit with the wheelchair man, if it's not satisfactory, go straight to your local TV station that has one of those programs to help consumers. Tell them your story. Get this company all the negative publicity you can muster. Go on social media and have your relatives do the same. If they have a Facebook page, go there with your story. Shame them into making it right. :sm14: :sm14:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> You are a yarn hoarder! What do you think of this stitch? I saw it on the internet morning and will have to find a project to try it out with.


I like that stitch WCK. It would look great in leg warmers. Does it have a name?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That's terrible CB. After your visit with the wheelchair man, if it's not satisfactory, go straight to your local TV station that has one of those programs to help consumers. Tell them your story. Get this company all the negative publicity you can muster. Go on social media and have your relatives do the same. If they have a Facebook page, go there with your story. Shame them into making it right. :sm14: :sm14:


Great news. The owner came out.He was happy to fit DH for the chair. The other man had quit. He had no info because the quitter had them. God turned everything around. The owner is going to try to get us a lift for the car. He was on <o's tail too. He stayed for over an hour talking about ocare. He said the paper work is unreal. He is upset as we are about ocare. He said it is a nightmare. Like we tried to tell everyone.
I give thanks for the ones that prayed for DH. God is Good !


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> After that amount of time you need a new one. Is it a power one?


No just a regular heavy duty wheelchair.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You are a yarn hoarder! What do you think of this stitch? I saw it on the internet morning and will have to find a project to try it out with.


I like that stitch.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great news. The owner came out.He was happy to fit DH for the chair. The other man had quit. He had no info because the quitter had them. God turned everything around. The owner is going to try to get us a lift for the car. He was on <o's tail too. He stayed for over an hour talking about ocare. He said the paper work is unreal. He is upset as we are about ocare. He said it is a nightmare. Like we tried to tell everyone.
> I give thanks for the ones that prayed for DH. God is Good !


Just read this. Wonderful! I am so happy for you. Obamacare must go... Prayers always for you and your family.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> That's terrible CB. After your visit with the wheelchair man, if it's not satisfactory, go straight to your local TV station that has one of those programs to help consumers. Tell them your story. Get this company all the negative publicity you can muster. Go on social media and have your relatives do the same. If they have a Facebook page, go there with your story. Shame them into making it right. :sm14: :sm14:


Good advice Solo; sometimes shaming works better than anything else.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I like that stitch WCK. It would look great in leg warmers. Does it have a name?


I don't think it has a name Solo. I like the idea of legwarmers too. The original design dropped stitches and then used a darning needle to weave thru the threads. I would cast off stitches for the dropped section and cast them on the next row, then work rows in a multiple of 4 so the threads could be woven over and under. I think I'll try it on a scarf first .... 7 stitches of seed at either end, cast off 5 (for dropped stitches), knit 7 or 9 , cast off 5, seed 7 stitches.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great news. The owner came out.He was happy to fit DH for the chair. The other man had quit. He had no info because the quitter had them. God turned everything around. The owner is going to try to get us a lift for the car. He was on <o's tail too. He stayed for over an hour talking about ocare. He said the paper work is unreal. He is upset as we are about ocare. He said it is a nightmare. Like we tried to tell everyone.
> I give thanks for the ones that prayed for DH. God is Good !


 :sm24: That's wonderful news CB! The lift will make it so much easier to load the chair into the vehicle too. Makes me happy for you and DH!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

We have friends who have a very sad problem. They came to visit yesterday. She has Pick's Disease. It is terrible. She must be placed in a home and she is still 
in her 60's. It is so sad. A better description of Pick's is on the internet.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We have friends who have a very sad problem. They came to visit yesterday. She has Pick's Disease. It is terrible. She must be placed in a home and she is still
> in her 60's. It is so sad. A better description of Pick's is on the internet.


That is sad for both of your friends LL. I am glad she has you to talk too. XX


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is sad for both of your friends LL. I am glad she has you to talk too. XX


Yes, but she has no "affect". She speaks of her condition and going into a home without feeling. MRI showed that her frontal lobe is shrinking.
She has a slight hand tremor - the beginning the loss of control over her body that will become profound. She has a short time to live. She looks
like she has dementia.

They are holding a room for her in the "home" but he has yet to get her there. She has a week to get there. She needs to be institutionalized immediately.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, but she has no "affect". She speaks of her condition and going into a home without feeling. MRI showed that her frontal lobe is shrinking.
> She has a slight hand tremor - the beginning the loss of control over her body that will become profound. She has a short time to live. She looks
> like she has dementia.
> 
> They are holding a room for her in the "home" but he has yet to get her there. She has a week to get there. She needs to be institutionalized immediately.


I am sorry I read it wrong. I thought it was her DH. I know you are upset over this. Prayers for her time here on Earth to be comfortable and painless. So sad for her and her husband. Do they have kids?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am sorry I read it wrong. I thought it was her DH. I know you are upset over this. Prayers for her time here on Earth to be comfortable and painless. So sad for her and her husband. They have kids?


Yes, one very, very spoiled child who is approaching 30 years old. I always thought something was strange about her. Odd. I read that a person has
dementia 10 - 20 years before more severe symptoms become apparent - like forgetfulness. I think I was picking up on her disease before anyone knew 
about it.

One symptom is that she will become completely uninhibited. She has already has started. She cannot go into a restaurant because she picks food off of plates from other tables...

This disease is the worst.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

cute - kitty olympics




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154092084719342


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> We have friends who have a very sad problem. They came to visit yesterday. She has Pick's Disease. It is terrible. She must be placed in a home and she is still
> in her 60's. It is so sad. A better description of Pick's is on the internet.


I'm so sorry for your friend and her family and friends. I just read about the disease -- it is terrible.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm so sorry for your friend and her family and friends. I just read about the disease -- it is terrible.


Yes. People are not aware of this disease usually. Not common. And it is very terrible.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Here's another from today's Wall Street Journal

Please read:

Increasingly, the only customers for ObamaCare policies are those who are already sick.
UnitedHealth Group Inc. headquarters in Minnetonka, Minn., March 9. ENLARGE
UnitedHealth Group Inc. headquarters in Minnetonka, Minn., March 9. PHOTO: BLOOMBERG NEWS

By HOLMAN W. JENKINS, JR.
Updated Aug. 5, 2016 6:27 p.m. ET
470 COMMENTS
It’s hard to exaggerate the alchemy of distortions that are turning ObamaCare into such a pending disaster that big insurers like Aetna, Anthem, Humana and UnitedHealth Group, once supporters, can’t cut back their participation fast enough.

ObamaCare was always going to be a questionable deal for taxpayers if the only people who signed up were poorer people whose premiums were largely paid by taxpayers. That was fine as far as insurers were concerned. They can make a profit even if taxpayers are the only ones paying.

For insurers, the problem lies elsewhere: ObamaCare policies have proved so unattractive that even customers eligible for subsidies are turning away unless they also happen to be seriously or chronically ill. That’s because deductibles and copays keep going up with each successive renewal period. For a family of four on a bronze plan, the deductible is now above $11,000. This is the equivalent, in the case of routine illness or injury, of not being insured at all.

Opinion Journal Video
0:00 / 0:00
Business World Columnist Holman Jenkins Jr. on the cascading failures of government-run healthcare. Photo credit: Associated Press.
And the problem only gets worse as insurers, to stem their losses, keep hiking premiums, copays and deductibles. With each turn of the wheel, ObamaCare becomes an insurance program that appeals only to those who already know they face large health-care costs.

From Day One, defenders of the Affordable Care Act pooh-poohed the “death spiral” predictions that sober analysts, being realistic about the law’s incentives, voiced. Yet the outcome was always implicit in the program’s design. The death spiral would have been a non-birth spiral if ObamaCare hadn’t originally offered direct, temporary subsidies to insurers to offset their losses. ObamaCare wouldn’t be with us today if insurers weren’t hanging on in quiet expectation that Washington somehow will come up with more funding to keep the jalopy going. Indeed, even as Aetna, one of ObamaCare’s biggest cheerleaders, was throwing in the towel this week on plans to expand its ObamaCare exchange business, its chief, Mark Bertolini, was full of ideas for how taxpayer money could be used to make the business profitable.


There are rational ways to subsidize health insurance for the needy (and stop subsidizing the non-needy). There are rational ways to compensate insurers for taking on the uninsurable, i.e., those with pre-existing conditions.

All this could have been done without loosing perverse and uncontainable incentives of the sort that already make U.S. health care so problematic. Alas, non-Rube Goldberg is not Congress’s métier.

So we come to last month’s reductio ad absurdum. In a lawsuit, UnitedHealth Group, the country’s biggest health insurer, charges that American Renal Associates, one of the biggest providers of kidney treatment, supplied charitable “donations” to pay for ObamaCare policies (average annual premium $4,800) so patients could patronize American Renal’s dialysis treatment (average annual cost $100,000).

What’s more, United claims many of these patients, for which American Renal billed $4,000 per session, were eligible for Medicare or Medicaid, which pays less than $300 per session.

OK, modulate your outrage for the fact that American Renal vehemently denies the allegations—and for the fact that Medicare and Medicaid keep themselves afloat partly by underpaying for services like dialysis, knowing providers will make up the difference by charging higher prices to private customers.


State and federal regulators increasingly face this problem and are in a deep quandary. After all, ObamaCare is supposed to cover those with pre-existing conditions, and hospitals and other providers have every incentive to sign up their sickest patients for ObamaCare to make sure they get paid. How can anyone complain about charity?

All this cost shifting and gaming of our payment systems is inevitable because long-term U.S. policies have created a customer, i.e. patient, at the point of sale who has little skin in the game financially once insurance kicks in. The same patient also tends to be relatively passive on the question of whether care is medically necessary when someone else is paying.

During the 2008 campaign, President Obama stated a deceptively insightful vision of health-care reform: If health insurance were a good deal, nobody would have to be forced to buy it. He was specifically rejecting, of course, Hillary Clinton’s proposed individual mandate (which he would later adopt). But his original concept was a good one. By now, nobody who has paid attention fails to grasp all the ways our system does reward providers for delivering excessive care at excessive and uncompetitive cost.

Many Democrats, it’s no secret, see these perversities as a feature and not a bug—bringing closer the day when Washington will take charge of health care entirely. It’s their article of faith, impervious to experience, that the solution to government screwing up health care is to give government more power over heath care.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great news. The owner came out.He was happy to fit DH for the chair. The other man had quit. He had no info because the quitter had them. God turned everything around. The owner is going to try to get us a lift for the car. He was on <o's tail too. He stayed for over an hour talking about ocare. He said the paper work is unreal. He is upset as we are about ocare. He said it is a nightmare. Like we tried to tell everyone.
> I give thanks for the ones that prayed for DH. God is Good !


 Great news for Mr. CB. Sounds like the owner had a few complaints about his employee. So happy it turned out positive.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Interesting
http://www.youngcons.com/wikileaks-founder-claims-bill-mahers-name-appears-in-dnc-emails-gave-1-million-to-clinton-group/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Here's another from today's Wall Street Journal
> 
> Please read:
> 
> ...


Ocare has truly reformed our health care. :sm25:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Ocare has truly reformed our health care. :sm25:


For the worst - and we knew that a few years ago.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Great news. The owner came out.He was happy to fit DH for the chair. The other man had quit. He had no info because the quitter had them. God turned everything around. The owner is going to try to get us a lift for the car. He was on <o's tail too. He stayed for over an hour talking about ocare. He said the paper work is unreal. He is upset as we are about ocare. He said it is a nightmare. Like we tried to tell everyone.
> I give thanks for the ones that prayed for DH. God is Good !


yeah wonderful glad to hear they finial got it done.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> We have friends who have a very sad problem. They came to visit yesterday. She has Pick's Disease. It is terrible. She must be placed in a home and she is still
> in her 60's. It is so sad. A better description of Pick's is on the internet.


That is sad LL hope you will be able to go see her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, one very, very spoiled child who is approaching 30 years old. I always thought something was strange about her. Odd. I read that a person has
> dementia 10 - 20 years before more severe symptoms become apparent - like forgetfulness. I think I was picking up on her disease before anyone knew
> about it.
> 
> ...


Oh LL that does sound sad. As CB said will be praying for her.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Here's another from today's Wall Street Journal
> 
> Please read:
> 
> ...


Oh my guess the women who mention on Kp we will just have to wait and see well wait is over and none so blind as those who can see but do not admit they are Wrong.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Someone on KP who should follow this advice. (not DP)

He(she) who permits himself (herself) to tell a lie once, finds it much easier to do it a second and third time, till at length it becomes habitual.

Thomas Jefferson


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Be back later WCK going to try and do that stitch to put on leggings.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yeah wonderful glad to hear they finial got it done.


CB, your husband deserves the best. Thank God that it all worked out. You are his advocate.
Stay strong - as Jokim used to say.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Interesting
> http://www.youngcons.com/wikileaks-founder-claims-bill-mahers-name-appears-in-dnc-emails-gave-1-million-to-clinton-group/


I think there will be a lot more interesting stories coming out


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Someone on KP who should follow this advice. (not DP)
> 
> He(she) who permits himself (herself) to tell a lie once, finds it much easier to do it a second and third time, till at length it becomes habitual.
> 
> Thomas Jefferson


And I really wonder about the mental health of people who lie about trivial things. I read that a psychologist thought those types of liars had a need to manipulate people and lying was a tool to accomplish that. A KP member lied in her tag line with every post for months and refused to change it even when she was confronted with the lie. She finally took it down after her lying became the subject of many posts. And some of her friends even defended her lying and proclaimed their great respect and admiration for her, all the while accusing others of being liars. Habitual liars can't be trusted to tell the truth.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Be back later WCK going to try and do that stitch to put on leggings.


Let us know how it works out


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> cute - kitty olympics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Interesting
> http://www.youngcons.com/wikileaks-founder-claims-bill-mahers-name-appears-in-dnc-emails-gave-1-million-to-clinton-group/


yes very now why would we not think of Mayor as a Clinton groupie?????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Let us know how it works out


it work now I can add to leggings I was looking for something different to add to it for about 6 or so rows. Using different color then main color. Yes it is good.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> And I really wonder about the mental health of people who lie about trivial things. I read that a psychologist thought those types of liars had a need to manipulate people and lying was a tool to accomplish that. A KP member lied in her tag line with every post for months and refused to change it even when she was confronted with the lie. She finally took it down after her lying became the subject of many posts. And some of her friends even defended her lying and proclaimed their great respect and admiration for her, all the while accusing others of being liars. Habitual liars can't be trusted to tell the truth.


I remember that. There are a few more on KP too who keep doing it over and over again.

Reminds me of Hillary Habitual and not stopping to cover up another lie. This is what we want to be the President of our country. She was just caught in another one this week.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> it work now I can add to leggings I was looking for something different to add to it for about 6 or so rows. Using different color then main color. Yes it is good.


 :sm24: That's great that it worked. Do we get a pic?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm24: That's great that it worked. Do we get a pic?


Yes as soon as someone shows me how to up load pictures to this windows 10. :sm23:

Have somethings would sure like to get on there.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh hubby sick tonight. Ask me who I was posting to told him Mrs. Clinton. His reply tell her thank you for wearing pant suits from the 70's. I know not nice but then I married a man who has a wried sense of humor.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I remember that. There are a few more on KP too who keep doing it over and over again.
> 
> Reminds me of Hillary Habitual and not stopping to cover up another lie. This is what we want to be the President of our country. She was just caught in another one this week.


I remember reading articles about her lying during her first presidential run. She also likes about things that don't matter like being named after Edmund Hillary and coming under sniper fire in Bosnia.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh hubby sick tonight. Ask me who I was posting to told him Mrs. Clinton. His reply tell her thank you for wearing pant suits from the 70's. I know not nice but then I married a man who has a wried sense of humor.


Is hubby really sick today or just his sense of humour? :sm17:

Do the bridge workers get the weekend off to give you a peaceful weekend?

Annie called -- she's back at home!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Is hubby really sick today or just his sense of humour? :sm17:
> 
> Do the bridge workers get the weekend off to give you a peaceful weekend?
> 
> Annie called -- she's back at home!!


No hubby's humor is a bit off and yes it is his sense of humor.

Nope bridge workers here today. They have to get this job done in two weeks as they have another that they have to do. If there were not so many delays it would have been done and they would not have to worry about getting this done in a hurry. This was reported to me by my official reporter my love of my life, who has a warp sense of humor.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB, your husband deserves the best. Thank God that it all worked out. You are his advocate.
> Stay strong - as Jokim used to say.


Thanks LL this time he tended to it all himself. He made me stay in the other room. :sm11: He said he is a big boy now. :sm16: :sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> And I really wonder about the mental health of people who lie about trivial things. I read that a psychologist thought those types of liars had a need to manipulate people and lying was a tool to accomplish that. A KP member lied in her tag line with every post for months and refused to change it even when she was confronted with the lie. She finally took it down after her lying became the subject of many posts. And some of her friends even defended her lying and proclaimed their great respect and admiration for her, all the while accusing others of being liars. Habitual liars can't be trusted to tell the truth.


That is for sure. The truth is not in them.

This was worth watching tonight.
http://www.facebook.com/judgejeaninepirro/photos/a.382724153759.196545.36019593759/10154449498218760/?type=3&theater
Did anyone else see it?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh hubby sick tonight. Ask me who I was posting to told him Mrs. Clinton. His reply tell her thank you for wearing pant suits from the 70's. I know not nice but then I married a man who has a wried sense of humor.


 :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Is hubby really sick today or just his sense of humour? :sm17:
> 
> Do the bridge workers get the weekend off to give you a peaceful weekend?
> 
> Annie called -- she's back at home!!


Yay are you getting a day off soon or is she taking a few more days off?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I went to my plant swap today. I found out our friend Mike (84) died in his garden. That was the week after the storm when we had so many limbs and mess from the storm. We had that blew our power out all over AR. He died face down in his strawberry patch from heat exhaustion. It was so hot and humid I had a hard time getting all of it done. I still have limbs down that I will clean up later.
It was small swap and we were all quiet . Others didn't know so a sad time today. His wife didn't come. Maybe awhile before she can come back because he was the real master gardener.
Sorry to share sad news.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I went to my plant swap today. I found out our friend Mike (84) died in his garden. That was the week after the storm when we had so many limbs and mess from the storm. We had that blew our power out all over AR. He died face down in his strawberry patch from heat exhaustion. It was so hot and humid I had a hard time getting all of it done. I still have limbs down that I will clean up later.
> It was small swap and we were all quiet . Others didn't know so a sad time today. His wife didn't come. Maybe awhile before she can come back because he was the real master gardener.
> Sorry to share sad news.


that is sad CB, but think about it he died doing something he loved doing. Don't worry about clean up same here, to hot. But today so nice cool and low humidity. Have AC off and all the windows open . Tomorrow will be the same. But next week back to the high temps and high humidity.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks LL this time he tended to it all himself. He made me stay in the other room. :sm11: He said he is a big boy now. :sm16: :sm02:


Ah so nice when they finial grow up but for how long? Seems they only like to do it for a bit then back to the oh honey can you do this or that. :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yay are you getting a day off soon or is she taking a few more days off?


She wants to come back to work on Tue so we will get back to our regular routine.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I went to my plant swap today. I found out our friend Mike (84) died in his garden. That was the week after the storm when we had so many limbs and mess from the storm. We had that blew our power out all over AR. He died face down in his strawberry patch from heat exhaustion. It was so hot and humid I had a hard time getting all of it done. I still have limbs down that I will clean up later.
> It was small swap and we were all quiet . Others didn't know so a sad time today. His wife didn't come. Maybe awhile before she can come back because he was the real master gardener.
> Sorry to share sad news.


Very sad when you lose a key member of your group, but maybe some comfort in knowing he died in one of his favourite places. Be careful yourself when you are out in the heat!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She wants to come back to work on Tue so we will get back to our regular routine.


I am glad you will get your day off back. Do you have all of your rearranged done yet?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Very sad when you lose a key member of your group, but maybe some comfort in knowing he died in one of his favourite places. Be careful yourself when you are out in the heat!


I know he was happy gardening. Now I am concerned for his wife. I know I am a worry wart when it comes to my friends or family.
Don't worry I scared myself working in that mess too. I only will water my flowers late in the afternoon. Promise.
It rained today so cool (90's) until the end of next week. I won't be watering. ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you will get your day off back. Do you have all of your rearranged done yet?


Not done yet, 3 boxes came in on Fri, but there is still more to arrive in the next few weeks. It won't be too much to rearrange because I left some gaps where I think it will fit.

I told Annie that she will have to go exploring when she comes in on Tue and find where everything is :sm11:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Not done yet, 3 boxes came in on Fri, but there is still more to arrive in the next few weeks. It won't be too much to rearrange because I left some gaps where I think it will fit.
> 
> I told Annie that she will have to go exploring when she comes in on Tue and find where everything is :sm11:


Oh I wish I had Annie's job. Oh boy do I ever.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Not done yet, 3 boxes came in on Fri, but there is still more to arrive in the next few weeks. It won't be too much to rearrange because I left some gaps where I think it will fit.
> 
> I told Annie that she will have to go exploring when she comes in on Tue and find where everything is :sm11:


Annie will feel like she is in another shop. It will be like a new job for her. I wish I had some gaps some where. :sm09:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> And I really wonder about the mental health of people who lie about trivial things. I read that a psychologist thought those types of liars had a need to manipulate people and lying was a tool to accomplish that. A KP member lied in her tag line with every post for months and refused to change it even when she was confronted with the lie. She finally took it down after her lying became the subject of many posts. And some of her friends even defended her lying and proclaimed their great respect and admiration for her, all the while accusing others of being liars. Habitual liars can't be trusted to tell the truth.


It's a sickness...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh hubby sick tonight. Ask me who I was posting to told him Mrs. Clinton. His reply tell her thank you for wearing pant suits from the 70's. I know not nice but then I married a man who has a wried sense of humor.


He's right...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Is hubby really sick today or just his sense of humour? :sm17:
> 
> Do the bridge workers get the weekend off to give you a peaceful weekend?
> 
> Annie called -- she's back at home!!


Not sick. Smart.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks LL this time he tended to it all himself. He made me stay in the other room. :sm11: He said he is a big boy now. :sm16: :sm02:


That's cute of him and smart too. Good that he handled it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> And I really wonder about the mental health of people who lie about trivial things. I read that a psychologist thought those types of liars had a need to manipulate people and lying was a tool to accomplish that. A KP member lied in her tag line with every post for months and refused to change it even when she was confronted with the lie. She finally took it down after her lying became the subject of many posts. And some of her friends even defended her lying and proclaimed their great respect and admiration for her, all the while accusing others of being liars. Habitual liars can't be trusted to tell the truth.


I agree with that WCK. Our administration constantly lies and uses those lies to manipulate people to vote their way. Obamacare is a perfect example of that. They even tried it with Benghazi, but that lie couldn't hold water so they were forced to tell the truth, eventually.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes as soon as someone shows me how to up load pictures to this windows 10. :sm23:
> 
> Have somethings would sure like to get on there.


I know Yarnie. When it looks like the guys working on the bridge are taking a break, you could wander over there and tell them that you have a problem with your computer and there's no one home to help you. Being the damsel in distress, I'm sure someone on site will know how to fix your problem or help you. If you keep doing that, perhaps that will be the incentive for the bridge rebuilding to be finished on schedule or before the due date. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is for sure. The truth is not in them.
> 
> This was worth watching tonight.
> http://www.facebook.com/judgejeaninepirro/photos/a.382724153759.196545.36019593759/10154449498218760/?type=3&theater
> Did anyone else see it?


Judge Jeanine has a good head on her shoulders and is not afraid to tell the truth. She has the law behind her.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know he was happy gardening. Now I am concerned for his wife. I know I am a worry wart when it comes to my friends or family.
> Don't worry I scared myself working in that mess too. I only will water my flowers late in the afternoon. Promise.
> It rained today so cool (90's) until the end of next week. I won't be watering. ♥


Other than going quietly in your sleep, what better way to go then doing something you love? My father died on the golf course, his second great love.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Not done yet, 3 boxes came in on Fri, but there is still more to arrive in the next few weeks. It won't be too much to rearrange because I left some gaps where I think it will fit.
> 
> I told Annie that she will have to go exploring when she comes in on Tue and find where everything is :sm11:


Keep a careful eye on Annie, otherwise you'll have to send out search parties. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Anyone who is down right now this picture may bring up back up. It did me.
http://www.facebook.com/163590070502471/photos/a.163593360502142.1073741828.163590070502471/524018197792988/?type=3&theater


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I know Yarnie. When it looks like the guys working on the bridge are taking a break, you could wander over there and tell them that you have a problem with your computer and there's no one home to help you. Being the damsel in distress, I'm sure someone on site will know how to fix your problem or help you. If you keep doing that, perhaps that will be the incentive for the bridge rebuilding to be finished on schedule or before the due date. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Oh to funny. But think they are going so fast as everyday hubby or neighbor are bugging them to find out what they are doing.

Wish the bridge builders would put them both to work.

My damsel days have been in a distress since I pass 40 years old. Maybe if I totter over there with cane they would say poor old granny she needs help. :sm06:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I agree with that WCK. Our administration constantly lies and uses those lies to manipulate people to vote their way. Obamacare is a perfect example of that. They even tried it with Benghazi, but that lie couldn't hold water so they were forced to tell the truth, eventually.


And this week Hillary had to add another lie to her lies. Love the Washington post gave her 4 pinocchios posted that she is on the lair lair pants on fire meter. Jennie mention it. I loved it. When a newspaper finial gets it right it is nice to hear.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Judge Jeanine has a good head on her shoulders and is not afraid to tell the truth. She has the law behind her.


Loved what she said to night you may not like Trump but at least he does not lie. Then went into detail about Hillary and her lying.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LL how are you doing?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know he was happy gardening. Now I am concerned for his wife. I know I am a worry wart when it comes to my friends or family.
> Don't worry I scared myself working in that mess too. I only will water my flowers late in the afternoon. Promise.
> It rained today so cool (90's) until the end of next week. I won't be watering. ♥


Does she live close to someone who could bring her to the swap? She might not feel like going out on her own, but if someone said they would pick her up and everyone would love to see her it might motivate her to get out.

We had a bit of rain yesterday and cooler with some cloud today. I picked a basket of pears. Most of them are smaller than usual, but without many blemishes and sooo yummy!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I agree with that WCK. Our administration constantly lies and uses those lies to manipulate people to vote their way. Obamacare is a perfect example of that. They even tried it with Benghazi, but that lie couldn't hold water so they were forced to tell the truth, eventually.


PP started a thread on the differences between Trump's and Clinton's lies (an editorial by NYT)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-417487-1.html

Up to when I posted, the thread was reasonably polite. The writer claims that Clinton's subtle lies or fibs are are within the range of normal politicians while Trump's outrageous lies are worse and offer greater threat. My view differs in that I think most people know that Trump lies and exaggerates and take what he says with a lot of salt but Clinton has lied about trivial and important matters for many years and blends truth and lies to the point that I can't trust anything that she says. In my mind that is a greater concern than a bombastic egotist.

I also mentioned that Gary Johnson's Libertarian Party has been gaining support from both Dems and Reps. I have several extended family and friends that are dual citizens, have lived and worked in the US for many years, and still have family living in the US. They've offered some good reasons why this might be the right time to have a 3rd party president. But I only have a basic understanding of how your system works and am not familiar with the details . Is it impossible to think that Johnson might be able to work with both parties in Congress to form a better government than one led by either Trump or Clinton?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Does she live close to someone who could bring her to the swap? She might not feel like going out on her own, but if someone said they would pick her up and everyone would love to see her it might motivate her to get out.
> 
> We had a bit of rain yesterday and cooler with some cloud today. I picked a basket of pears. Most of them are smaller than usual, but without many blemishes and sooo yummy!


your right WCK after a loved one dies people seem to stay away that may be a good idea for them to get out.

Oh it is so nice here too all the windows are open in the 50's tonight. We have a new alarm clock. It starts at about 7:30 the bridge builders are right on time. :sm09:

Mouth watering pears fresh pears.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Anyone who is down right now this picture may bring up back up. It did me.
> http://www.facebook.com/163590070502471/photos/a.163593360502142.1073741828.163590070502471/524018197792988/?type=3&theater


❤


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> PP started a thread on the differences between Trump's and Clinton's lies (an editorial by NYT)
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-417487-1.html
> 
> ...


Yes to all that you posted and posted here. I have been looking into the Libertarian party since I heard about them. Both men have experience in government. I really wish more people in this country would at less look into it. But it seems they are so negative about it and the words of how if you vote for a third party it will take away from Clinton or Trump. My gosh they want change but they want to vote for their party line. How dumb is that? They tell you to get informed but do not tell you that maybe you should check out different parties other then the Republican or Democrat.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Does she live close to someone who could bring her to the swap? She might not feel like going out on her own, but if someone said they would pick her up and everyone would love to see her it might motivate her to get out.
> 
> We had a bit of rain yesterday and cooler with some cloud today. I picked a basket of pears. Most of them are smaller than usual, but without many blemishes and sooo yummy!


Yes her granddaughter could bring her to the swap.
O boy pears. How are you going to fix them?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi friends,

Wow, what a scary week last week. Brought mom home from the hospital on Monday. She was doing great Monday an Tuesday. Tuesday night I asked her if I should stay another day or would it be okay if I headed home (after 10 days). She asked me to stay one more day. So on Wednesday we worked on bills, and her hands were a little shaky, then she took a nap. Woke her up for dinner, she sat up and put her shoes on. I went into the living room and heard a thud. I levitated and ran to the bedroom while she was calling my name. She could not use her legs and she was slurring her words. I immediately called 911, an got her to the emergency room in record time. The test results said she did not have a stroke, but she had all the symptoms. She was to be discharged to a rehab center to work on her strength and fine motor skills on Friday. In the meantime, I was taking care of dad, who has Alzheimer's and was totally befuddled about everything. So I am getting dad ready to go to dinner when the phone rings. Mom does not want to go to rehab in an ambulance, she wants me to take her. So get dad to dinner, and take her there. My brother came for the weekend, and I left Saturday to come home. Sunday the grandkids came, which was great, but a tad overwhelming. But that is okay, it was a great day of fun, sun and swimming. Today, I will do NOTHING ! Well, can't do that, but will take it very slowly and do only what has to be done. Got dad more help in the apartment so that he gets to dinner on time and takes his medicines on time. Hopefully mom will be home soon. 

Off for more coffee.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Wow, what a scary week last week. Brought mom home from the hospital on Monday. She was doing great Monday an Tuesday. Tuesday night I asked her if I should stay another day or would it be okay if I headed home (after 10 days). She asked me to stay one more day. So on Wednesday we worked on bills, and her hands were a little shaky, then she took a nap. Woke her up for dinner, she sat up and put her shoes on. I went into the living room and heard a thud. I levitated and ran to the bedroom while she was calling my name. She could not use her legs and she was slurring her words. I immediately called 911, an got her to the emergency room in record time. The test results said she did not have a stroke, but she had all the symptoms. She was to be discharged to a rehab center to work on her strength and fine motor skills on Friday. In the meantime, I was taking care of dad, who has Alzheimer's and was totally befuddled about everything. So I am getting dad ready to go to dinner when the phone rings. Mom does not want to go to rehab in an ambulance, she wants me to take her. So get dad to dinner, and take her there. My brother came for the weekend, and I left Saturday to come home. Sunday the grandkids came, which was great, but a tad overwhelming. But that is okay, it was a great day of fun, sun and swimming. Today, I will do NOTHING ! Well, can't do that, but will take it very slowly and do only what has to be done. Got dad more help in the apartment so that he gets to dinner on time and takes his medicines on time. Hopefully mom will be home soon.
> 
> Off for more coffee.


Take care of yourself Lakes, you must be running low on energy. Stay strong....so many need you now.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

LL I read up on your friends disease. Very sad to hear she has progressed to the point of needing to go into a home. Again, your friends are lucky to have you.

CB, what a shock about your friend dying in his garden. Sorry to hear that. Heat and humidity is so dangerous, and your area has had it's share.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> LL I read up on your friends disease. Very sad to hear she has progressed to the point of needing to go into a home. Again, your friends are lucky to have you.
> 
> CB, what a shock about your friend dying in his garden. Sorry to hear that. Heat and humidity is so dangerous, and your area has had it's share.


Thank you for researching it, Gali. Her memory is intact for the time being. However, she sees "men with big, long mustaches" looking in at her through her bathroom windows. So she has begun to hallucinate. She is only 69 years old.

CB, I am sorry to hear about your friend dying. In the garden.. heat?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> PP started a thread on the differences between Trump's and Clinton's lies (an editorial by NYT)
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-417487-1.html
> 
> ...


Up until you posted. HAHAHAHA. I guess it must have been whooshed off to the belfry.

....just read the first couple pages. It's ironic to start a post, layout guidelines and not follow them yourself. I didn't read the whole thread so I could be mistaken or maybe I just short circuited.

Third Party Evan McMullin may jump into the race.

Have a wonderful day.I need to get busy TL


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> PP started a thread on the differences between Trump's and Clinton's lies (an editorial by NYT)
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-417487-1.html
> 
> ...


Up until you posted. HAHAHAHA. I guess it must have been whooshed off to the belfry.

....just read the first couple pages. It's ironic to start a post, layout guidelines and not follow them yourself. I didn't read the whole thread so I could be mistaken or maybe I just short circuited.

Third Party Evan McMullin may jump into the race.

Have a wonderful day.I need to get busy TL


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> PP started a thread on the differences between Trump's and Clinton's lies (an editorial by NYT)
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-417487-1.html
> 
> ...


I wish I had read until the end of the thread and not posted. It went down hill after about the 3pg.

Another party would just be a waste of time. Dem or Repub will win. Not enough votes on a third party only 3 or 4%. Waste of a vote.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> PP started a thread on the differences between Trump's and Clinton's lies (an editorial by NYT)
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-417487-1.html
> 
> ...


I do think it's possible for Johnson to work with Congress. The big question is will Congress be willing to work with him? No matter who wins, Congress as a whole, needs to work with the president and start to get this country back on track.

Trump is usually lying to promote himself and as such hurts himself. Hillary lies to cover up what she has done or is planning on doing. That hurts the country and individuals. Her kind of lying is much worse. Now she is lying to cover the fact that she was lying. She's falling into the trap of lying so much she doesn't know what lie to tell, it's no wonder she "short circuited".


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Wow, what a scary week last week. Brought mom home from the hospital on Monday. She was doing great Monday an Tuesday. Tuesday night I asked her if I should stay another day or would it be okay if I headed home (after 10 days). She asked me to stay one more day. So on Wednesday we worked on bills, and her hands were a little shaky, then she took a nap. Woke her up for dinner, she sat up and put her shoes on. I went into the living room and heard a thud. I levitated and ran to the bedroom while she was calling my name. She could not use her legs and she was slurring her words. I immediately called 911, an got her to the emergency room in record time. The test results said she did not have a stroke, but she had all the symptoms. She was to be discharged to a rehab center to work on her strength and fine motor skills on Friday. In the meantime, I was taking care of dad, who has Alzheimer's and was totally befuddled about everything. So I am getting dad ready to go to dinner when the phone rings. Mom does not want to go to rehab in an ambulance, she wants me to take her. So get dad to dinner, and take her there. My brother came for the weekend, and I left Saturday to come home. Sunday the grandkids came, which was great, but a tad overwhelming. But that is okay, it was a great day of fun, sun and swimming. Today, I will do NOTHING ! Well, can't do that, but will take it very slowly and do only what has to be done. Got dad more help in the apartment so that he gets to dinner on time and takes his medicines on time. Hopefully mom will be home soon.
> 
> Off for more coffee.


That is a scary week. Perhaps your mom needs more help with your dad than she will admit and the stress is building up for her. Glad you brother came and you could go home. Don't forget to take care of yourself.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Wow, what a scary week last week. Brought mom home from the hospital on Monday. She was doing great Monday an Tuesday. Tuesday night I asked her if I should stay another day or would it be okay if I headed home (after 10 days). She asked me to stay one more day. So on Wednesday we worked on bills, and her hands were a little shaky, then she took a nap. Woke her up for dinner, she sat up and put her shoes on. I went into the living room and heard a thud. I levitated and ran to the bedroom while she was calling my name. She could not use her legs and she was slurring her words. I immediately called 911, an got her to the emergency room in record time. The test results said she did not have a stroke, but she had all the symptoms. She was to be discharged to a rehab center to work on her strength and fine motor skills on Friday. In the meantime, I was taking care of dad, who has Alzheimer's and was totally befuddled about everything. So I am getting dad ready to go to dinner when the phone rings. Mom does not want to go to rehab in an ambulance, she wants me to take her. So get dad to dinner, and take her there. My brother came for the weekend, and I left Saturday to come home. Sunday the grandkids came, which was great, but a tad overwhelming. But that is okay, it was a great day of fun, sun and swimming. Today, I will do NOTHING ! Well, can't do that, but will take it very slowly and do only what has to be done. Got dad more help in the apartment so that he gets to dinner on time and takes his medicines on time. Hopefully mom will be home soon.
> 
> Off for more coffee.


That is terrible LTL. Maybe your mother is overwhelmed with nerves. Praying for both of your parents. 
Playing with the grands is always lifting. 
Get some good rest girlfriend. XX 
♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Up until you posted. HAHAHAHA. I guess it must have been whooshed off to the belfry.
> 
> ....just read the first couple pages. It's ironic to start a post, layout guidelines and not follow them yourself. I didn't read the whole thread so I could be mistaken or maybe I just short circuited.
> 
> ...


Is that the hope to be Dude in your avatar? :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes to all that you posted and posted here. I have been looking into the Libertarian party since I heard about them. Both men have experience in government. I really wish more people in this country would at less look into it. But it seems they are so negative about it and the words of how if you vote for a third party it will take away from Clinton or Trump. My gosh they want change but they want to vote for their party line. How dumb is that? They tell you to get informed but do not tell you that maybe you should check out different parties other then the Republican or Democrat.


There are some Libertarian policies that I don't like, but I like the idea of smaller govt and stronger fiscal controls. But even if Johnson did get elected, there wouldn't be other Libertarians in Congress so he would have to work with the Reps and Dems. Maybe they would work together or maybe everyone is so polarized that it would be as bad as the past 8 years.

Our parliamentary system is different. We don't vote directly for PM, we vote for a local Member of Parliament and the party that wins the most seats forms the govt and the leader of that party is the PM. Party leaders are chosen by registered members of the party when a leader steps down or is pushed out.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Interesting video. My 12 year old grandson said it was "adorable" after watching.
> 
> http://www.metaspoon.com/tiger-mom-birth-twins-breathing?fb=4011M1Mwr3565t0&utm_source=4011M1Mwr3565t0


I would think 4 hours was along time for an animal to be in labor. Amazing how the mama knows just what to do.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> There are some Libertarian policies that I don't like, but I like the idea of smaller govt and stronger fiscal controls. But even if Johnson did get elected, there wouldn't be other Libertarians in Congress so he would have to work with the Reps and Dems. Maybe they would work together or maybe everyone is so polarized that it would be as bad as the past 8 years.
> 
> Our parliamentary system is different. We don't vote directly for PM, we vote for a local Member of Parliament and the party that wins the most seats forms the govt and the leader of that party is the PM. Party leaders are chosen by registered members of the party when a leader steps down or is pushed out.


I think Rand Paul was a Libertarian. He didn't make it. I liked a lot of things he said .

Your politics are different from us. Thanks so telling us how you PM is elected. How many years are the PMs in office?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Up until you posted. HAHAHAHA. I guess it must have been whooshed off to the belfry.
> 
> ....just read the first couple pages. It's ironic to start a post, layout guidelines and not follow them yourself. I didn't read the whole thread so I could be mistaken or maybe I just short circuited.
> 
> ...


Must check her out. Love the new adv.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Wow, what a scary week last week. Brought mom home from the hospital on Monday. She was doing great Monday an Tuesday. Tuesday night I asked her if I should stay another day or would it be okay if I headed home (after 10 days). She asked me to stay one more day. So on Wednesday we worked on bills, and her hands were a little shaky, then she took a nap. Woke her up for dinner, she sat up and put her shoes on. I went into the living room and heard a thud. I levitated and ran to the bedroom while she was calling my name. She could not use her legs and she was slurring her words. I immediately called 911, an got her to the emergency room in record time. The test results said she did not have a stroke, but she had all the symptoms. She was to be discharged to a rehab center to work on her strength and fine motor skills on Friday. In the meantime, I was taking care of dad, who has Alzheimer's and was totally befuddled about everything. So I am getting dad ready to go to dinner when the phone rings. Mom does not want to go to rehab in an ambulance, she wants me to take her. So get dad to dinner, and take her there. My brother came for the weekend, and I left Saturday to come home. Sunday the grandkids came, which was great, but a tad overwhelming. But that is okay, it was a great day of fun, sun and swimming. Today, I will do NOTHING ! Well, can't do that, but will take it very slowly and do only what has to be done. Got dad more help in the apartment so that he gets to dinner on time and takes his medicines on time. Hopefully mom will be home soon.
> 
> Off for more coffee.


Hope you are able to get some rest and recoup from all that is happening. Sorry for all you have had to go through.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes her granddaughter could bring her to the swap.
> O boy pears. How are you going to fix them?


Just going to eat them as they are! We give a lot of them away so they don't go to waste. Apples will be coming up next.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I do think it's possible for Johnson to work with Congress. The big question is will Congress be willing to work with him? No matter who wins, Congress as a whole, needs to work with the president and start to get this country back on track.
> 
> Trump is usually lying to promote himself and as such hurts himself. Hillary lies to cover up what she has done or is planning on doing. That hurts the country and individuals. Her kind of lying is much worse. Now she is lying to cover the fact that she was lying. She's falling into the trap of lying so much she doesn't know what lie to tell, it's no wonder she "short circuited".


Yes she has short circuited and sparks are flying out her mouth.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Just going to eat them as they are! We give a lot of them away so they don't go to waste. Apples will be coming up next.


This has been such a crazy summer we never looked at our pear or apple tree. I am sure the birds and deer ate them. We should not have planted them in the back of the land. 
When my sister was home a few weeks ago she stayed with our mother. She was walking the dog and saw a man picking all of her pears. I can't believe she didn't stop him. He was mowing on the yard next door. What I can't believe it that she didn't stop him..She would have given them to me. Just as well I wouldn't have been canning anyway. I hope he enjoyed his stolen pears.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> There are some Libertarian policies that I don't like, but I like the idea of smaller govt and stronger fiscal controls. But even if Johnson did get elected, there wouldn't be other Libertarians in Congress so he would have to work with the Reps and Dems. Maybe they would work together or maybe everyone is so polarized that it would be as bad as the past 8 years.
> 
> Our parliamentary system is different. We don't vote directly for PM, we vote for a local Member of Parliament and the party that wins the most seats forms the govt and the leader of that party is the PM. Party leaders are chosen by registered members of the party when a leader steps down or is pushed out.


Sounds better there then we have here. It is just plain nuts I tell you.

I am voting for Maxine for President as her pin said "Gripers Unite." I think that fits me quite well.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Interesting video. My 12 year old grandson said it was "adorable" after watching.
> 
> http://www.metaspoon.com/tiger-mom-birth-twins-breathing?fb=4011M1Mwr3565t0&utm_source=4011M1Mwr3565t0


I loved it too .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This has been such a crazy summer we never looked at our pear or apple tree. I am sure the birds and deer ate them. We should not have planted them in the back of the land.
> When my sister was home a few weeks ago she stayed with our mother. She was walking the dog and saw a man picking all of her pears. I can't believe she didn't stop him. He was mowing on the yard next door. What I can't believe it that she didn't stop him..She would have given them to me. Just as well I wouldn't have been canning anyway. I hope he enjoyed his stolen pears.


May be sis was worried about the man. I mean in this day and age you are not sure how people will react.

Today at stop lite man in truck in front of us when light turned green started yelling out his window move it or go . I mean he was mad and loud.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Wow, what a scary week last week. Brought mom home from the hospital on Monday. She was doing great Monday an Tuesday. Tuesday night I asked her if I should stay another day or would it be okay if I headed home (after 10 days). She asked me to stay one more day. So on Wednesday we worked on bills, and her hands were a little shaky, then she took a nap. Woke her up for dinner, she sat up and put her shoes on. I went into the living room and heard a thud. I levitated and ran to the bedroom while she was calling my name. She could not use her legs and she was slurring her words. I immediately called 911, an got her to the emergency room in record time. The test results said she did not have a stroke, but she had all the symptoms. She was to be discharged to a rehab center to work on her strength and fine motor skills on Friday. In the meantime, I was taking care of dad, who has Alzheimer's and was totally befuddled about everything. So I am getting dad ready to go to dinner when the phone rings. Mom does not want to go to rehab in an ambulance, she wants me to take her. So get dad to dinner, and take her there. My brother came for the weekend, and I left Saturday to come home. Sunday the grandkids came, which was great, but a tad overwhelming. But that is okay, it was a great day of fun, sun and swimming. Today, I will do NOTHING ! Well, can't do that, but will take it very slowly and do only what has to be done. Got dad more help in the apartment so that he gets to dinner on time and takes his medicines on time. Hopefully mom will be home soon.
> 
> Off for more coffee.


What a fright! So glad that your mom is getting help in rehab and that you've got more help for your dad. Now make sure you get some rest for yourself.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Up until you posted. HAHAHAHA. I guess it must have been whooshed off to the belfry.
> 
> ....just read the first couple pages. It's ironic to start a post, layout guidelines and not follow them yourself. I didn't read the whole thread so I could be mistaken or maybe I just short circuited.
> 
> ...


Evan McMullin is a totally unfamiliar name to me so I had to look him up. Does he have time to build a following?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I do think it's possible for Johnson to work with Congress. The big question is will Congress be willing to work with him? No matter who wins, Congress as a whole, needs to work with the president and start to get this country back on track.
> 
> Trump is usually lying to promote himself and as such hurts himself. Hillary lies to cover up what she has done or is planning on doing. That hurts the country and individuals. Her kind of lying is much worse. Now she is lying to cover the fact that she was lying. She's falling into the trap of lying so much she doesn't know what lie to tell, it's no wonder she "short circuited".


I agree with you. Lying has become such a basic part of her nature that I think she can't keep track of them herself anymore. I also think that Clinton's insidious lies are more dangerous than the bombastic lies that Trump makes.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Interesting video. My 12 year old grandson said it was "adorable" after watching.
> 
> http://www.metaspoon.com/tiger-mom-birth-twins-breathing?fb=4011M1Mwr3565t0&utm_source=4011M1Mwr3565t0


Thanks Joey, that was very sweet.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I think Rand Paul was a Libertarian. He didn't make it. I liked a lot of things he said .
> 
> Your politics are different from us. Thanks so telling us how you PM is elected. How many years are the PMs in office?


The PM can be in office indefinitely - as long as their party keeps winning the majority of the seats in Parliament. Canada's longest serving PM was William Lyon Mackenzie King who held the office for more than 21 years (but not consecutively) during the 1920's to 1940's. He was a strange man - he regularly met with mediums and spoke to his dead mother. He also treated western Canada with great disrespect.

I like the idea of term limits for our politicians.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This has been such a crazy summer we never looked at our pear or apple tree. I am sure the birds and deer ate them. We should not have planted them in the back of the land.
> When my sister was home a few weeks ago she stayed with our mother. She was walking the dog and saw a man picking all of her pears. I can't believe she didn't stop him. He was mowing on the yard next door. What I can't believe it that she didn't stop him..She would have given them to me. Just as well I wouldn't have been canning anyway. I hope he enjoyed his stolen pears.


Some people have a lot of nerve! We have an electric gate across the driveway so we don't get unexpected company!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> May be sis was worried about the man. I mean in this day and age you are not sure how people will react.
> 
> Today at stop lite man in truck in front of us when light turned green started yelling out his window move it or go . I mean he was mad and loud.


That's true, don't know what sets some people off. Some flip out for next to no reason and some get all twisted up and bent out of shape - human pretzels . :sm23:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Interesting video. My 12 year old grandson said it was "adorable" after watching.
> 
> http://www.metaspoon.com/tiger-mom-birth-twins-breathing?fb=4011M1Mwr3565t0&utm_source=4011M1Mwr3565t0


Thank you Joey. It was great. Amazing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> May be sis was worried about the man. I mean in this day and age you are not sure how people will react.
> 
> Today at stop lite man in truck in front of us when light turned green started yelling out his window move it or go . I mean he was mad and loud.


My sister weights 100 lbs and looks like a black hair Barbie doll. She is afraid of anything. That is what was so strange. The only thing I can think of it that is when the power was off after the storm and she was too hot to run or yell. lol A few months after her DH died we were shopping for grave flowers. She walked out in front of a car at Michaels. I crabbed her by the arm and pulled her back. She said,"It wouldn't have killed me if I got hit. Maybe broke my leg but it wouldn't have killed me". That is kind of person she is. :sm06:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's true, don't know what sets some people off. Some flip out for next to no reason and some get all twisted up and bent out of shape - human pretzels . :sm23:


Just crabby apples. :sm15:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Today was our dentist day. My appointment in the morning and DH in the after noon. They just call and canceled our appointment. I am both relieved but wanted to get it over with. Guess I will have to clean now.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today was our dentist day. My appointment in the morning and DH in the after noon. They just call and canceled our appointment. I am both relieved but wanted to get it over with. Guess I will have to clean now.


Oh, dear. Better to get it over with. I wonder why they cancelled. I dread the dentist...


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Evan McMullin is a totally unfamiliar name to me so I had to look him up. Does he have time to build a following?


I don't think time is on his side. I can't understand, if you really wanted to take a shot at becoming a candidate why would you wait so long. :sm07:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> The PM can be in office indefinitely - as long as their party keeps winning the majority of the seats in Parliament. Canada's longest serving PM was William Lyon Mackenzie King who held the office for more than 21 years (but not consecutively) during the 1920's to 1940's. He was a strange man - he regularly met with mediums and spoke to his dead mother. He also treated western Canada with great disrespect.
> 
> I like the idea of term limits for our politicians.


I Did not know that...yes term limits definitely.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> The PM can be in office indefinitely - as long as their party keeps winning the majority of the seats in Parliament. Canada's longest serving PM was William Lyon Mackenzie King who held the office for more than 21 years (but not consecutively) during the 1920's to 1940's. He was a strange man - he regularly met with mediums and spoke to his dead mother. He also treated western Canada with great disrespect.
> 
> I like the idea of term limits for our politicians.


I Did not know that...yes term limits definitely.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just crabby apples. :sm15:


Human pretzels, crabby apples :sm23: :sm23: :sm15: :sm02: :sm02:

those were some fun days.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Human pretzels, crabby apples :sm23: :sm23: :sm15: :sm02: :sm02:
> 
> those were some fun days.


I am glad you are feeling better so you can laugh.
:sm23: :sm24: Snort!
♥


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is that the hope to be Dude in your avatar? :sm23:


Yes, that would be our fresh faced first lady. :sm23:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you are feeling better so you can laugh.
> :sm23: :sm24: Snort!
> ♥


thank you Country, I'm in a good place right now and I'm taking advantage of it, I don't know what tomorrow will bring. but none of us do.

again I was looking at the pics of the kp knitters. Out of this world!!!!!! It inspires me to no end. It's project time!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just crabby apples. :sm15:


That reminds me of a pic our friend KPG sent from a recent Caribbean vacation. She has such a great eye for photography


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Today was our dentist day. My appointment in the morning and DH in the after noon. They just call and canceled our appointment. I am both relieved but wanted to get it over with. Guess I will have to clean now.


That was disappointing. Are you re-scheduled soon?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I don't think time is on his side. I can't understand, if you really wanted to take a shot at becoming a candidate why would you wait so long. :sm07:


Maybe desperation on the part of some Reps?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> thank you Country, I'm in a good place right now and I'm taking advantage of it, I don't know what tomorrow will bring. but none of us do.
> 
> again I was looking at the pics of the kp knitters. Out of this world!!!!!! It inspires me to no end. It's project time!


There is a lot of inspiration on KP. :sm24:

Did you have a good visit with your sister?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie - here's something to keep Wild Willie entertained

http://giphy.com/gifs/GDq8duR7hOzYc


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Every government degenerates when trusted to the rulers of people alone.

The people themselves, therefore, are its only safe depositories.

Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Yes, that would be our fresh faced first lady. :sm23:


I hope cleanly shaven. :sm05:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie - here's something to keep Wild Willie entertained
> 
> http://giphy.com/gifs/GDq8duR7hOzYc


That is so cute. Willie would just lay on his back and bat it around. He is not a mover or a shaker, he is getting lazy


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That reminds me of a pic our friend KPG sent from a recent Caribbean vacation. She has such a great eye for photography


very nice pictures WCK thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That reminds me of a pic our friend KPG sent from a recent Caribbean vacation. She has such a great eye for photography


That concrete crab looks familiar . :sm06: :sm09: Do I know that crab? :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That was disappointing. Are you re-scheduled soon?


Oh yes I was so disappointed. :sm09: Yes I will go the 22nd. Dh wanted to wait until Sept . After vacation.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Yes, that would be our fresh faced first lady. :sm23:


Well I for one am glad that you were the first to post her picture.I mean you are so up to date with what is happening in the world. :sm16: :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:



> Oh yes I was so disappointed. :sm09: Yes I will go the 22nd. Dh wanted to wait until Sept . After vacation.


Just put on your happy face and if he does something you do not like wait tell his figures are in you mouth then bit down. Now when he yells and say's are you in pain you bite was very hard.

You just put on your sweet face and say ",Oh I am so sorry my ears have been plugged due to the allergic action going on and I thought you said bite down. So I bite down. Now don't ya feel better about getting even. That will teach him to not cancel next appointment.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> That is so cute. Willie would just lay on his back and bat it around. He is not a mover or a shaker, he is getting lazy


What does Willie think of all of the construction noises?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Human pretzels, crabby apples :sm23: :sm23: :sm15: :sm02: :sm02:
> 
> those were some fun days.


Well I miss them what year day or month for that matter. But then I have miss more then one day year month.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What does Willie think of all of the construction noises?


They are now on the other side of road removing said bridge. So not as bad.

Only time he got upset was when the dump trucks unload and the tailgate makes a lot of noise.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Just put on your happy face and if he does something you do not like wait tell his figures are in you mouth then bit down. Now when he yells and say's are you in pain you bite was very hard.
> 
> You just put on your sweet face and say ",Oh I am so sorry my ears have been plugged due to the allergic action going on and I thought you said bite down. So I bite down. Now don't ya feel better about getting even. That will teach him to not cancel next appointment.


I have bit him a few times. I yelled ouch last time. He popped me with 2 more shots. He keeps asking me if I am ok. NOOOO I am not you have your arms down my mouth with your face in my face. I like my space and he is in it.

They taught me how to get my own water so I could spit. While they were gone I messed up the water and it wouldn't go off.
:sm12: I was embarrassed like I was a child and got caught doing something. :sm09:

I do go somewhere else in my mind and they have to ask me to open wider and how am I doing a lot. :sm05:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That concrete crab looks familiar . :sm06: :sm09: Do I know that crab? :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh yes I was so disappointed. :sm09: Yes I will go the 22nd. Dh wanted to wait until Sept . After vacation.


That's right; you're vacation is coming up soon. Where is Chewy spending your vacation?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK you know that pretzel is as hard as a rock. Too funny . :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Just put on your happy face and if he does something you do not like wait tell his figures are in you mouth then bit down. Now when he yells and say's are you in pain you bite was very hard.
> 
> You just put on your sweet face and say ",Oh I am so sorry my ears have been plugged due to the allergic action going on and I thought you said bite down. So I bite down. Now don't ya feel better about getting even. That will teach him to not cancel next appointment.


 :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's right; you're vacation is coming up soon. Where is Chewy spending your vacation?


Chewy and Jojo are staying at the kennel. We are afraid that Jojo will be unhappy there. They will be unhappy that Chewy is there. He chewed up a whole wooden chair last night. He was mad because we have been making him stay outside at night.

How was your day off today? What did you do? Rest I hope.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LL I final had a chance to read about Picks disease . What can I say that is a horrible disease to have to go through. I know you will be there for her . Your a lovely lady.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh I wish I knew how to copy pictures. Lookie what I found. The mailbox is a new idea.
https://images.search.yahoo.com/yhs/search;_ylt=A86.Jygen6pXgksApIQnnIlQ;_ylu=X3oDMTE0NXE2Z2I4BGNvbG8DZ3ExBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDRkZVSTJDMV8xBHNlYwNzYw--?p=Concret+Dophin&fr=yhs-mozilla-001&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001
We can sing this song.
http://everythingdolphins.myproductreviewsite.net/flipper-theme-song/


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

where was Evan McMullin when they were out their stomping their feet? Now they are sending out bad breath with every speech they give. 

Is it to much to ask for a normal, educated, honest, loving person, who has common sense,and can get along with others and plays well with the rest of the world. I mean is that asking to much. Well come to think of it yes it is.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK you know that pretzel is as hard as a rock. Too funny . :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh I wish I knew how to copy pictures. Lookie what I found. The mailbox is a new idea.
> https://images.search.yahoo.com/yhs/search;_ylt=A86.Jygen6pXgksApIQnnIlQ;_ylu=X3oDMTE0NXE2Z2I4BGNvbG8DZ3ExBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDRkZVSTJDMV8xBHNlYwNzYw--?p=Concret+Dophin&fr=yhs-mozilla-001&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001
> We can sing this song.
> http://everythingdolphins.myproductreviewsite.net/flipper-theme-song/


That's a lot of flippers. Wonder if they are related? Where is that song when you need it. CB put the flippers on.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Hahhahahhh WCK that is the most perfect one yet! :sm18: :sm18: :sm18: :sm18:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Chewy and Jojo are staying at the kennel. We are afraid that Jojo will be unhappy there. They will be unhappy that Chewy is there. He chewed up a whole wooden chair last night. He was mad because we have been making him stay outside at night.
> 
> How was your day off today? What did you do? Rest I hope.


Chewy is one of a kind! :sm06:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't you just love teach a bowl moments. I sure do I had a moment when I thought I was at the moment to be teachable. But it pass, why because I was laughing so hard that I was blinded by light that shown through. In one ear and out the other.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Chewy and Jojo are staying at the kennel. We are afraid that Jojo will be unhappy there. They will be unhappy that Chewy is there. He chewed up a whole wooden chair last night. He was mad because we have been making him stay outside at night.
> 
> How was your day off today? What did you do? Rest I hope.


I picked pears and took some in to see Annie. We had a nice chat. Caught up on some chores and started a baby sweater. How was your day since you were relieved from seeing the dentist?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh I wish I knew how to copy pictures. Lookie what I found. The mailbox is a new idea.
> https://images.search.yahoo.com/yhs/search;_ylt=A86.Jygen6pXgksApIQnnIlQ;_ylu=X3oDMTE0NXE2Z2I4BGNvbG8DZ3ExBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDRkZVSTJDMV8xBHNlYwNzYw--?p=Concret+Dophin&fr=yhs-mozilla-001&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001
> We can sing this song.
> http://everythingdolphins.myproductreviewsite.net/flipper-theme-song/


 :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I picked pears and took some in to see Annie. We had a nice chat. Caught up on some chores and started a baby sweater. How was your day since you were relieved from seeing the dentist?


That is nice to pick pears. How is Annie doing since she got back? You are a good friend to her. 
Have you made a pear pie with the pears? Just buy some crust and make it like you would an apple pie. I did that last year and it was yummy. Use real butter.
I cleaned a little today. Two grands from next door are going to spend the week with us next week. My GS and DIL are making a trip for work. They haven't stayed much this summer so changing sheets and that kind of things.
I have my sleeves finished. Now starting on the back. It may take me until next summer to finish it.
Is the baby sweater for the shop or someone you know?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> where was Evan McMullin when they were out their stomping their feet? Now they are sending out bad breath with every speech they give.
> 
> Is it to much to ask for a normal, educated, honest, loving person, who has common sense,and can get along with others and plays well with the rest of the world. I mean is that asking to much. Well come to think of it yes it is.


You want all of that in a leader?!?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Don't you just love teach a bowl moments. I sure do I had a moment when I thought I was at the moment to be teachable. But it pass, why because I was laughing so hard that I was blinded by light that shown through. In one ear and out the other.


You mean your weren't blinded by the light?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Don't you just love teach a bowl moments. I sure do I had a moment when I thought I was at the moment to be teachable. But it pass, why because I was laughing so hard that I was blinded by light that shown through. In one ear and out the other.


Some people think they know all the answers and insist that you know it too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is nice to pick pears. How is Annie doing since she got back? You are a good friend to her.
> Have you made a pear pie with the pears? Just buy some crust and make it like you would an apple pie. I did that last year and it was yummy. Use real butter.
> I cleaned a little today. Two grands from next door are going to spend the week with us next week. My GS and DIL are making a trip for work. They haven't stayed much this summer so changing sheets and that kind of things.
> I have my sleeves finished. Now starting on the back. It may take me until next summer to finish it.
> Is the baby sweater for the shop or someone you know?


Annie is getting back into her routine. She has lots to catch up with in her garden too. She talks to her friend every couple of days. A very hard adjustment and so much paperwork involved when someone dies.

You'll make faster progress on your top when your gardening is done for the season.

The pie sounds good, maybe I'll make one as a treat for DH.

Is Charlie going to stay along with the grands?

The sweater is for a customer who is going to be a first time grandma.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You'll make faster progress on your top when your gardening is done for the season.
> 
> The pie sounds good, maybe I'll make one as a treat for DH.
> 
> ...


Charlie and Otis are going to the same kennel. The ferret going to a pet shop and the neighbor girl is feeding the chicks.

The first time Grandma will be thrilled with your sweater. She doesn't want it tomorrow I hope.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

My eyes are cross so I am off to get my rest so I can learn again tomorrow what I forgot today. Its wise not to take in to much with one brain at a time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> My eyes are cross so I am off to get my rest so I can learn again tomorrow what I forgot today. Its wise not to take in to much with one brain at a time.


Good night. Sweet dreams. XX


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:



> LL I final had a chance to read about Picks disease . What can I say that is a horrible disease to have to go through. I know you will be there for her . Your a lovely lady.


Yes, YL. It is terrible. She has started to hallucinate...


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning all. 

Need some help finding a type of pattern. I want to make my mom a shawl, but I need it squared at the neck and come down, not just around. She has shoulder issues (one is sloped) and a crescent shawl or rectangular shawl will not remain on her. I don't know what that type of shawl is called. Any thoughts?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

How did I not know about this?
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-417938-1.html


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Yes, that would be our fresh faced first lady. :sm23:


I wonder what his duties as first dude will be? What would be his champion causes? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, YL. It is terrible. She has started to hallucinate...


Oh dear that is not a thing I am sure you want to see happen. So sorry.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Just for a smile.
> 
> http://www.littlethings.com/hunky-fireman-laughs/?utm_source=chicks&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=grandparents


Wish he lived by me he could carry me every day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Need some help finding a type of pattern. I want to make my mom a shawl, but I need it squared at the neck and come down, not just around. She has shoulder issues (one is sloped) and a crescent shawl or rectangular shawl will not remain on her. I don't know what that type of shawl is called. Any thoughts?


Will have a look and see if I have something in my patterns to help you out.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe desperation on the part of some Reps?


They should just suck it up like the Democrats do. Are we really to believe that all of the Democrats are pleased as punch Hillary is their nominee? The one thing the Dems do that the Repubs don't is stay united. This division will not get them anywhere.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I wonder what his duties as first dude will be? What would be his champion causes? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Women will always be his cause. Next learning to walk in back of her, and next learning to stay awake when she is talking.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> They should just suck it up like the Democrats do. Are we really to believe that all of the Democrats are pleased as punch Hillary is their nominee? The one thing the Dems do that the Repubs don't is stay united. This division will not get them anywhere.


They just love Hillary no matter what she does. Lemming's heading for the cliff.

Your right united is not happening with Republicans . Own worst enemy when it comes to their party.

Right now I am on the wall about it all, so am part of the problem.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh I wish I knew how to copy pictures. Lookie what I found. The mailbox is a new idea.
> https://images.search.yahoo.com/yhs/search;_ylt=A86.Jygen6pXgksApIQnnIlQ;_ylu=X3oDMTE0NXE2Z2I4BGNvbG8DZ3ExBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDRkZVSTJDMV8xBHNlYwNzYw--?p=Concret+Dophin&fr=yhs-mozilla-001&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001
> We can sing this song.
> http://everythingdolphins.myproductreviewsite.net/flipper-theme-song/


Speaking of dolphins: One dolphin at Sea World stole an iPad right out of a woman's hands that was using it to take the dolphin's picture. She was able to reach it in the tank after the dolphin dropped it. Next time she won't get so close.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh dear that is not a thing I am sure you want to see happen. So sorry.


Yes, men with mustaches looking in her bathroom window.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, men with mustaches looking in her bathroom window.


Oh that really must be hard for her family to see.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that really must be hard for her family to see.


Yes. But she says it without affect. There is no emotion related to it. She is neutral. Her frontal lobe is shrinking, and that
is where feelings come from. So, she lacks feeling now.

I swear these symptoms have been there for years and years.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, men with mustaches looking in her bathroom window.


That is so sad. 
My mil thought Chinese women were chasing her to get her groceries. They were all dressed in pink she said. She didn't have your friends terrible disease tho. Sad for her and her family.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Love this lady.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1036964656326473


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is so sad.
> My mil thought Chinese women were chasing her to get her groceries. They were all dressed in pink she said. She didn't have your friends terrible disease tho. Sad for her and her family.


Oh, CB... I am so sorry to hear that about your MIL. Has she passed? What did she have? Not Pick's I assume. I wonder what will be in 
my mind when I am older. Oh, dear!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love this lady.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh, CB... I am so sorry to hear that about your MIL. Has she passed? What did she have? Not Pick's I assume. I wonder what will be in
> my mind when I am older. Oh, dear!


She died last Oct.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Just for a smile.
> 
> http://www.littlethings.com/hunky-fireman-laughs/?utm_source=chicks&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=grandparents


 :sm24: I bet they are both still smiling over the memory


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How did I not know about this?
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-417938-1.html


I should think about that for the downstairs spare bedroom! Put a thick air or foam mattress on top and it could still be used for sleeping too


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love this lady.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I should think about that for the downstairs spare bedroom! Put a thick air or foam mattress on top and it could still be used for sleeping too


I still think the oven is best. Any excuse not to have to cook is good enough for me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love this lady.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I still think the oven is best. Any excuse not to have to cook is good enough for me.


But unplug it so no one accidentally turns it on!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I found the book at the book story can't wait to read.

Crisis of Character by Gary J. Byrne Former presidential secret service officer to the Clinton administration. Heard about this book and want to read it. It should be a good read as he exposes Hillary for the women she really is.

Oh I hope someone else has not posted a topi on this I may be acussed of copy them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I just caught the news about an ISIS lone wolf killed by the RCMP in Ontario. He was planning to set off a bomb to kill/injure as many people as possible. He had been promoting violence as an ISIS supporter for a few months and had been watched by RCMP. Grateful that he was stopped, but he was posting on pro-ISIS sites and there are probably others out there too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> US Olympians Proclaim Their Faith To NBC Audience
> 
> http://www.westernjournalism.com/u-s-olympians-proclaim-their-faith-to-nbc-audience/?utm_source=Email&utm_medium=PostUp&utm_campaign=ConservativeBrief&utm_content=2016-08-11


 :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I found the book at the book story can't wait to read.
> 
> Crisis of Character by Gary J. Byrne Former presidential secret service officer to the Clinton administration. Heard about this book and want to read it. It should be a good read as he exposes Hillary for the women she really is.
> 
> Oh I hope someone else has not posted a topi on this I may be acussed of copy them.


I thought this was the book that was written by someone in the White House a few years ago, but see this is a new book that is just published. Let me know what you think of it. I'll have to find who wrote the other book.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I just caught the news about an ISIS lone wolf killed by the RCMP in Ontario. He was planning to set off a bomb to kill/injure as many people as possible. He had been promoting violence as an ISIS supporter for a few months and had been watched by RCMP. Grateful that he was stopped, but he was posting on pro-ISIS sites and there are probably others out there too.


And so it goes and will continue as there is no way to keep track of all the refugee's coming into other country's.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I thought this was the book that was written by someone in the White House a few years ago, but see this is a new book that is just published. Let me know what you think of it. I'll have to find who wrote the other book.


Gary J. Byrne is the author. He was in the White house during Bill Clinton's term as President. The book is about how Bill and Hillary acted during the years Bill was in the White house.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> US Olympians Proclaim Their Faith To NBC Audience
> 
> http://www.westernjournalism.com/u-s-olympians-proclaim-their-faith-to-nbc-audience/?utm_source=Email&utm_medium=PostUp&utm_campaign=ConservativeBrief&utm_content=2016-08-11


Thanks Joey A true testament to their faith.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Gary J. Byrne is the author. He was in the White house during Bill Clinton's term as President. The book is about how Bill and Hillary acted during the years Bill was in the White house.


The other books I was thinking of was by an FBI agent named Gary Aldrich

a summary from kennedy to obama years
https://www.truthorfiction.com/secret-service-presidents/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1374943555853719


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She died last Oct.


Yes, I think you posted about that. Please forgive my forgetfulness. How are you doing? Hot here...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

http://news.nationalpost.com/news/world/new-emails-show-clinton-foundation-asking-favours-of-u-s-state-department-for-billionaire-donor-friends


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> http://news.nationalpost.com/news/world/new-emails-show-clinton-foundation-asking-favours-of-u-s-state-department-for-billionaire-donor-friends


It doesn't matter what she has done. People will never see that news because of liberal tv .They only show and make a big deal of the out of a slip up of Trump. No one cares about the important news on her.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes, I think you posted about that. Please forgive my forgetfulness. How are you doing? Hot here...


Very hot and humid here today. I am ready for cooler temps. 
This is me every day.
http://www.facebook.com/Lets.See.Best.Stuff.OnInternet/videos/vb.962812027116409/1168471079883835/?type=2&theater :sm17:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Very hot and humid here today. I am ready for cooler temps.
> This is me every day.
> http://www.facebook.com/Lets.See.Best.Stuff.OnInternet/videos/vb.962812027116409/1168471079883835/?type=2&theater :sm17:


Too funny!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Need some help finding a type of pattern. I want to make my mom a shawl, but I need it squared at the neck and come down, not just around. She has shoulder issues (one is sloped) and a crescent shawl or rectangular shawl will not remain on her. I don't know what that type of shawl is called. Any thoughts?


Would a top down cape or capelet style of pattern work? It could be adjusted to remove the collar and make it longer/wider.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Very hot and humid here today. I am ready for cooler temps.
> This is me every day.
> http://www.facebook.com/Lets.See.Best.Stuff.OnInternet/videos/vb.962812027116409/1168471079883835/?type=2&theater :sm17:


 :sm09: Day in the Life of CB. All you need is Chewy bowling you over


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Had a busy day and tonight got to read book . Life goes on


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCk hope you had a good day.

Hot here very hot and rain humid off the charts, good day for AC. Flooding up north and into Minn., high winds ect.

Saw Flood warnings up by you Joey.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCk hope you had a good day.
> 
> Hot here very hot and rain humid off the charts, good day for AC. Flooding up north and into Minn., high winds ect.
> 
> Saw Flood warnings up by you Joey.


I had a good day Yarnie and it was hot here too. How is your book? How are your leg warmers coming along?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> No flooding by me. I did not listen to the news today, so if there was some nearby, I didn't know. The Wisconsin River has to be very, very High before we have to worry about a flood. Hot and stuffy here, did not even go outside. Thankful for AC
> 
> I have my 12 year old grandson staying with me this week. His legs move so much faster than mine.
> 
> Time for bed for me. Good night


Glad you didn't have any flooding Joey. Enjoy your visit with your grandson.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I notice a few people have gone right over the top on the hypocrisy meter


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

This puts some perspective on the idea that the US is unsafe, racist and bigoted. People everywhere should keep trying to make their communities safer and healthier, but it's not the horror story that some like to portray.

http://humanprogress.org/blog/america-is-relatively-safe-and-tolerant?utm_content=buffer16fd6&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yarnie who does this remind you of?



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=501376663366065


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> No flooding by me. I did not listen to the news today, so if there was some nearby, I didn't know. The Wisconsin River has to be very, very High before we have to worry about a flood. Hot and stuffy here, did not even go outside. Thankful for AC
> 
> I have my 12 year old grandson staying with me this week. His legs move so much faster than mine.
> 
> Time for bed for me. Good night


glad to hear that up north they really got it flooding I mean.

Glad grandson is there for a visit and to help you around the house ect.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I had a good day Yarnie and it was hot here too. How is your book? How are your leg warmers coming along?


book really a shock, but good.

Leg warmer a rip out on last of it. But not bad still one more to get done.

Am waiting for fall right now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I notice a few people have gone right over the top on the hypocrisy meter


Been seeing that too. What is it with the drama too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This puts some perspective on the idea that the US is unsafe, racist and bigoted. People everywhere should keep trying to make their communities safer and healthier, but it's not the horror story that some like to portray.
> 
> http://humanprogress.org/blog/america-is-relatively-safe-and-tolerant?utm_content=buffer16fd6&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


Oh but you do know that only Trump is the one with the horror stories. You know the Liberal's have mention that everything in the article is a reason to worry and horror stories are the favorite subject .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie who does this remind you of?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> No flooding by me. I did not listen to the news today, so if there was some nearby, I didn't know. The Wisconsin River has to be very, very High before we have to worry about a flood. Hot and stuffy here, did not even go outside. Thankful for AC
> 
> I have my 12 year old grandson staying with me this week. His legs move so much faster than mine.
> 
> Time for bed for me. Good night


 Great for you do have so much help this summer. I know he is a blessing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Will not admit it no matter what you say.


I can't sling blame around. :sm12: :sm11:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> This puts some perspective on the idea that the US is unsafe, racist and bigoted. People everywhere should keep trying to make their communities safer and healthier, but it's not the horror story that some like to portray.
> 
> http://humanprogress.org/blog/america-is-relatively-safe-and-tolerant?utm_content=buffer16fd6&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


Thanks for the article WCK. The last paragraph certainly sums it up.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

It is so hot and humid here...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It is so hot and humid here...


Know how you are feeling. It is raining again here today and gets more humid each time it rains this is the third time it has rain today not as heavy as it was first time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I love this it is really wonderful to hear such young ones with voices like this.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Know how you are feeling. It is raining again here today and gets more humid each time it rains this is the third time it has rain today not as heavy as it was first time.


More rain here soon.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> So True!
> 
> http://constitution.com/governments-dont-like-ten-commandments/


It says it all doesn't it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> More rain here soon.


well since I posted last add three more showers.

They say nice tomorrow sure hope so.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie who does this remind you of?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Been seeing that too. What is it with the drama too.


Some people demand a lot of attention


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh but you do know that only Trump is the one with the horror stories. You know the Liberal's have mention that everything in the article is a reason to worry and horror stories are the favorite subject .


Clinton's comments in 2008 campaign
http://ilovemyfreedom.org/flashback-hillary-suggested-certain-someone-assassinated-2008-primary/

Clinton's hedge fund Wall Street donations (Thanks Gali --- Open Secrets is a great site)
http://www.opensecrets.org/news/2016/08/setting-it-straight-hedge-funds-to-clinton-plus-super-pacs-25-6-million-to-trump-2000/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Will not admit it no matter what you say.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm11: No one we know!


I couldn't say you have done it that I know of. :sm17:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Some people demand a lot of attention


Yep! Drama queens do that . Old drama queens. :sm18:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks for the article WCK. The last paragraph certainly sums it up.


It certainly does! Ultimately we are all accountable for our choices.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Know how you are feeling. It is raining again here today and gets more humid each time it rains this is the third time it has rain today not as heavy as it was first time.


I would love a nice rain, very hot yesterday and today; forecast is hot for the next week too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Clinton's comments in 2008 campaign
> http://ilovemyfreedom.org/flashback-hillary-suggested-certain-someone-assassinated-2008-primary/
> 
> Clinton's hedge fund Wall Street donations (Thanks Gali --- Open Secrets is a great site)
> http://www.opensecrets.org/news/2016/08/setting-it-straight-hedge-funds-to-clinton-plus-super-pacs-25-6-million-to-trump-2000/


My, my ,my. Darkness always comes out in the light. :sm06:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIucRL4iQTI
> 
> I love this it is really wonderful to hear such young ones with voices like this.


That was so beautiful!❤ Thanks Yarnie


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Clinton's comments in 2008 campaign
> http://ilovemyfreedom.org/flashback-hillary-suggested-certain-someone-assassinated-2008-primary/
> 
> Clinton's hedge fund Wall Street donations (Thanks Gali --- Open Secrets is a great site)
> http://www.opensecrets.org/news/2016/08/setting-it-straight-hedge-funds-to-clinton-plus-super-pacs-25-6-million-to-trump-2000/


Thank you both of you. To bad those super Liberals would rather believe lies then face the fact that the women is blank blank it e blank.

Well just fill in the blanks


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yep! Drama queens do that . Old drama queens. :sm18:


No, I don't watch soap operas, I have KP political threads, there is a new drama every 5 minutes :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We are suppose to have up to 6" of rain this weekend. We got a weird algae in our pool in July when the bad storm came thru. I never touched a toe in it. We are going to close it down early. We have just thrown money down in a hole this summer. Seems like everyone in town is having the problem too. Grrrr.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No, I don't watch soap operas, I have KP political threads, there is a new drama every 5 minutes :sm23:


Where is my coke? :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No, I don't watch soap operas, I have KP political threads, there is a new drama every 5 minutes :sm23:


All right depends on laughing is not good unless one is prepared.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yep! Drama queens do that . Old drama queens. :sm18:


With mouth open and foot inserted into mouth. That is what I have notice a lot of lately.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Where is my coke? :sm09:


next to the popcorn .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Where is my coke? :sm09:


I've got the popcorn, can you bring the cokes?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are suppose to have up to 6" of rain this weekend. We got a weird algae in our pool in July when the bad storm came thru. I never touched a toe in it. We are going to close it down early. We have just thrown money down in a hole this summer. Seems like everyone in town is having the problem too. Grrrr.


That's such a disappointment :sm13: Dare I say you could pretend you were in the Rio Olympics and dive in anyway


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I've got the popcorn, can you bring the cokes?


Now that is my bucket. Just the right size for the weekends! No diet cokes are allowed in my house so it will be the real thing.Kitty need to lay off the butter.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's such a disappointment :sm13: Dare I say you could pretend you were in the Rio Olympics and dive in anyway


Oh my gosh what is happening here ? what happen to normal , well I take that back we are normal it is the rest of those out there that are not.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Now that is my bucket. Just the right size for the weekends! No diet cokes are allowed in my house so it will be the real thing.Kitty need to lay off the butter.


Oh my gosh You know it is my popcorn and you supply the cokes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

advertisement below post.

Does your bed pass the egg test? What why whom and what does it have to do with a bed?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's such a disappointment :sm13: Dare I say you could pretend you were in the Rio Olympics and dive in anyway


After seeing the Olympics I wanted to dive in the water until I saw it. The stuff is alive.It has turned into seaweed or something . Pool people don't know what kind of algae it is. One of the pools in the Olympics is having problems too. They say it wont hurt you but who wants to swim in pond water?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> After seeing the Olympics I wanted to dive in the water until I saw it. The stuff is alive.It has turned into seaweed or something . Pool people don't know what kind of algae it is. One of the pools in the Olympics is having problems too. They say it wont hurt you but who wants to swim in pond water?


well it won't hurt you unless you go into it.

We can just practice in your pool till it is time to practice in their poos.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh what is happening here ? what happen to normal , well I take that back we are normal it is the rest of those out there that are not.


Of course we are normal!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Of course we are normal!!


 :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> advertisement below post.
> 
> Does your bed pass the egg test? What why whom and what does it have to do with a bed?


Where does the egg come in? Are you sleeping on eggs? Don't get twisted out of shape while you're sleeping


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> After seeing the Olympics I wanted to dive in the water until I saw it. The stuff is alive.It has turned into seaweed or something . Pool people don't know what kind of algae it is. One of the pools in the Olympics is having problems too. They say it wont hurt you but who wants to swim in pond water?


You can look forward to the ocean on your holiday!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Where does the egg come in? Are you sleeping on eggs? Don't get twisted out of shape while you're sleeping


I will past on that flipper , flapper, Yucky!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You can look forward to the ocean on your holiday!


Yes plenty of water there.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

My eyes are heavy. Sweet , dream to my knitting friends.♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I think your right we are normal but then we are always right. Just be careful you do not take a left hand turn as your normal will drop into abnormal. Which is a little pass crazy and over into nuts which leads to thinking that your every word is wisdom to the world, which then leads to thinking you are really really normal. 

But don't tell them as they have foot and mouth disease. Also you will know who they are as their mouth will cover their whole face and you will not be able to tell if they have eyes ears nose. Scary just thinking about it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Where does the egg come in? Are you sleeping on eggs? Don't get twisted out of shape while you're sleeping


Well egg sack lee.

It is not a problem here as I do not sleep with eggs. But have met some twisted eggs on KP.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My eyes are heavy. Sweet , dream to my knitting friends.♥


Oh Kay Doe kay.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I will past on that flipper , flapper, Yucky!!!


Well just flapper her flippers she will not know the difference.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I think your right we are normal but then we are always right. Just be careful you do not take a left hand turn as your normal will drop into abnormal. Which is a little pass crazy and over into nuts which leads to thinking that your every word is wisdom to the world, which then leads to thinking you are really really normal.
> 
> But don't tell them as they have foot and mouth disease. Also you will know who they are as their mouth will cover their whole face and you will not be able to tell if they have eyes ears nose. Scary just thinking about it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> well since I posted last add three more showers.
> 
> They say nice tomorrow sure hope so.


Lots of rain today...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> No, I don't watch soap operas, I have KP political threads, there is a new drama every 5 minutes :sm23:


Oh so true. HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are suppose to have up to 6" of rain this weekend. We got a weird algae in our pool in July when the bad storm came thru. I never touched a toe in it. We are going to close it down early. We have just thrown money down in a hole this summer. Seems like everyone in town is having the problem too. Grrrr.


Don't feel bad CB. The Rio Olympics is having the same problem with their diving and water polo pools. They are green. Yuk. They say too many people are using those pools. If that's the case, then why is the main pool so clear??

Sorry you couldn't enjoy your pool.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I've got the popcorn, can you bring the cokes?


Now there's a cat that partakes in all the extra butter their human applies to the popcorn.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Oh so true. HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!


 :sm11: :sm23: by the time Nov. comes around, the dramas might be appearing at 30 second intervals


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Now there's a cat that partakes in all the extra butter their human applies to the popcorn.


Brings new meaning to the term "fat cat" :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

news flash sun is shining. Oh my gosh sun is shining. Should not complain as to what is happening down south poor people with all the flooding.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> news flash sun is shining. Oh my gosh sun is shining. Should not complain as to what is happening down south poor people with all the flooding.


We have gotten rain for 2 days. They said we would get 6" before Tues. So far just rain no floods. I am glad you are having sun. Please keep my son and Dil in your prayers. Tomorrow they are traveling further down south. It is suppose to be flooding where they are going.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Uh oh .
http://www.americanpoliticnews.com/breaking/new-email-shows-pentagon-asked-hillary-let-send-help-benghazi-proving-leon-panetta-lied/


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Uh oh .
> http://www.americanpoliticnews.com/breaking/new-email-shows-pentagon-asked-hillary-let-send-help-benghazi-proving-leon-panetta-lied/


I read this morning that Panetta stated that the email controversy should be dropped. I wonder why? Oh how shocking that he and Hillary lied. :sm14: :sm14:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I read this morning that Panetta stated that the email controversy should be dropped. I wonder why? Oh how shocking that he and Hillary lied. :sm14: :sm14:


Of course it is sweep under the rug. :sm06:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I don't have a lot of confidence in polls. I don't think they get a very good response rate because so many people don't answer the phone for numbers they don't recognize. But I found this story interesting because the results based on a phone app are so very different from media polls.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2016/08/13/app-maker---trump-win-election/88640044/


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't have a lot of confidence in polls. I don't think they get a very good response rate because so many people don't answer the phone for numbers they don't recognize. But I found this story interesting because the results based on a phone app are so very different from media polls.
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2016/08/13/app-maker---trump-win-election/88640044/


I agree about pollis...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> news flash sun is shining. Oh my gosh sun is shining. Should not complain as to what is happening down south poor people with all the flooding.


Hope you enjoyed your sunny day Yarnie. Hot and sunny for us too, but thankfully a breeze picked up about an hour ago


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have gotten rain for 2 days. They said we would get 6" before Tues. So far just rain no floods. I am glad you are having sun. Please keep my son and Dil in your prayers. Tomorrow they are traveling further down south. It is suppose to be flooding where they are going.


Prayers for their safety. I would love to have some of your rain, but a nice gentle rain that soaks into the ground and gives the trees and shrubs a nice shower -- nothing like being picky in my wants :sm17:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I agree about pollis...


How was your weekend LL? What have you been up to lately?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Prayers for their safety. I would love to have some of your rain, but a nice gentle rain that soaks into the ground and gives the trees and shrubs a nice shower -- nothing like being picky in my wants :sm17:


Thanks for the prayers for them. The news looks bad down in Louisiana right now. I wish they would cancel but know that is not going to happen. 
We are over 10" for the whole year right now. It has been slow and steady rain. I wish I could send you some of it. I would send you some of the steam too if you want it. It is only 76 right now but humid.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have gotten rain for 2 days. They said we would get 6" before Tues. So far just rain no floods. I am glad you are having sun. Please keep my son and Dil in your prayers. Tomorrow they are traveling further down south. It is suppose to be flooding where they are going.


Oh will it does not sound good down there at all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm11: :sm23: by the time Nov. comes around, the dramas might be appearing at 30 second intervals


I can see that happening. :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Now for the next installment of "As The Worm Turns"


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

So the last two days have been working on Leggings. I use the stitch you showed me WCK. Well Today had ripping good time. One legging knit and purl were so lose unbelievable So next one left out a row. I have spent two days and have not finish the things.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LL How has your weather been there? How are you doing?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey how are you doing? Sure it is hot by you, is your GS still visiting. I can not believe it beginning of July school supplies out. Now they have fall and Halloween things out at shopes. Really I am just in the mood to do Halloween right now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks for the prayers for them. The news looks bad down in Louisiana right now. I wish they would cancel but know that is not going to happen.
> We are over 10" for the whole year right now. It has been slow and steady rain. I wish I could send you some of it. I would send you some of the steam too if you want it. It is only 76 right now but humid.


We were hotter than you then, we got close to 90 this afternoon. I picked a box of pears for us this morning and then one of the ladies from a local group home came and picked most of the tree. They are going to can them for the group home residents. We have lots of apples on all the trees, but they are very small this year compared to previous years. The will come back for apples in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So the last two days have been working on Leggings. I use the stitch you showed me WCK. Well Today had ripping good time. One legging knit and purl were so lose unbelievable So next one left out a row. I have spent two days and have not finish the things.


I know the feeling. Seems like I knit backward more than I knit forward on my top. There is only one hard row out of four and I mess it up every time. :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't know if you heard but a black man was shot in Milwaukee last night and riots started.

Black policeman pulled over this black man. Man jump out of car and pointed his gun at policeman. policeman fired before he was shot. Policemen had body camera on and the mayor and police chief said it was true.

Black people went on a riot. Four policemen hurt, from bricks and cement thrown at them. Crowd went into mayhem mode. Started fires, police and fire department were shot at so fires burn out of control. Also in crowd some were firing guns. A 16 year old girl was killed not by police but by the rioters. 
The man who was shot had a criminal record. One for hurting or killing another person. Two people who were going to testify at his trial for the city, back out . It was reported that they were contacted by shooter and the trial ended . 
This black man was not an innocent person. But for that the Northside of Milwaukee in the black area went up in flames. 

One man who own a gas station in the area was burnt out. He was there for 25 years and no problem now he said he is not sure if he will return. 

This morning many of those who live in that area where angry upset ect. as to what has happen to their neighborhood. They even came out to clean up the mess.

Why am I posting this because I am sure the facts will not come out the way it happen by people who do not even live in this state and love the drama and will go off on it .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Joey how are you doing? Sure it is hot by you, is your GS still visiting. I can not believe it beginning of July school supplies out. Now they have fall and Halloween things out at shopes. Really I am just in the mood to do Halloween right now.


Our schools starts tomorrow.

When do your schools start? It starts earlier and earlier. It is too hot to go to school.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know the feeling. Seems like I knit backward more than I knit forward on my top. There is only one hard row out of four and I mess it up every time. :sm16:


We are not alone the knitting gremlin are out there doing this to us and laughing. We must start defending ourselves. Out with the knitting needles and rip rip rip.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How was your weekend LL? What have you been up to lately?


Love it we both ask her how she was?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Don't know if you heard but a black man was shot in Milwaukee last night and riots started.
> 
> Black policeman pulled over this black man. Man jump out of car and pointed his gun at policeman. policeman fired before he was shot. Policemen had body camera on and the mayor and police chief said it was true.
> 
> ...


Dh was telling me about this. That is terrible about the man losing his gas station. Plus the neighborhood.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I can see that happening. :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


Might start happening by Sep at this rate :sm23: :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Dh was telling me about this. That is terrible about the man losing his gas station. Plus the neighborhood.


I know it was so sad to see and to know they killed a girl because of their guns. It makes no sense to destroy what was a neighbor hood where many live and make their living there.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I know it was so sad to see and to know they killed a girl because of their guns. It makes no sense to destroy what was a neighbor hood where many live and make their living there.


DH said the stations are blacking out the news. He saw it before they started hiding the story. Sounds like Ferguson all over again. Why do they burn their own neighbors hoods. Who are they punishing when they do that? Themselves.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Now for the next installment of "As The Worm Turns"


Never ending saga


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We were hotter than you then, we got close to 90 this afternoon. I picked a box of pears for us this morning and then one of the ladies from a local group home came and picked most of the tree. They are going to can them for the group home residents. We have lots of apples on all the trees, but they are very small this year compared to previous years. The will come back for apples in a couple of weeks.


Oh that is hot. Glad to hear that the pears and apples will be used for good. It is nice of you to share them .

Our tomatoes are now getting rot from too much rain. But not like you are having down there CB.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Never ending saga


Every day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Love it we both ask her how she was?


How is she? I must have missed it. A mind is a terrible thing to waste. Some more than others.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> So the last two days have been working on Leggings. I use the stitch you showed me WCK. Well Today had ripping good time. One legging knit and purl were so lose unbelievable So next one left out a row. I have spent two days and have not finish the things.


I feel your frustration


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't have a lot of confidence in polls. I don't think they get a very good response rate because so many people don't answer the phone for numbers they don't recognize. But I found this story interesting because the results based on a phone app are so very different from media polls.
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2016/08/13/app-maker---trump-win-election/88640044/


I find that interesting.

Polls I do not believe in either.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We were hotter than you then, we got close to 90 this afternoon. I picked a box of pears for us this morning and then one of the ladies from a local group home came and picked most of the tree. They are going to can them for the group home residents. We have lots of apples on all the trees, but they are very small this year compared to previous years. The will come back for apples in a couple of weeks.


That is hot for you . Cool front for us.
Unless you can the pears there are too many on a tree for 2 people. If you don't can them just at the right time they get mushy. They will enjoy the pears. Pears are so yummy. I guess I want some because I don't have any.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I find that interesting.
> 
> Polls I do not believe in either.


They never ask me but again I don't have a land line because of them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Of course it is sweep under the rug. :sm06:


Wonder how much he was into with the Clinton clan??

It is amazing how you can lie and cover it up. I wonder why all of those in government keep covering for her. There are just to many backers, it is just strange.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Don't know if you heard but a black man was shot in Milwaukee last night and riots started.
> 
> Black policeman pulled over this black man. Man jump out of car and pointed his gun at policeman. policeman fired before he was shot. Policemen had body camera on and the mayor and police chief said it was true.
> 
> ...


Terrible for the whole community Yarnie. I didn't hear about it yet. There are people who deliberately get mobs started and cause more violence and damage.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They never ask me but again I don't have a land line because of them.


I do not answer phone unless it is someone I know. I have had two crack calls that were recorded about the money owed to IRS. Laugh my head off as it is a scam and I know it. Also the win vacation and computer fixs, and it goes on and on. They use peoples cell phones too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Wonder how much he was into with the Clinton clan??
> 
> It is amazing how you can lie and cover it up. I wonder why all of those in government keep covering for her. There are just to many backers, it is just strange.


It seems like what is wrong is right now and right is wrong. 
Ben Carson is right.
http://www.facebook.com/mcgroartyforfreedom/photos/a.200605803
Never mind it won't work.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh that is hot. Glad to hear that the pears and apples will be used for good. It is nice of you to share them .
> 
> Our tomatoes are now getting rot from too much rain. But not like you are having down there CB.


Annie says her tomatoes are really good this year. She will bring some in for me this week.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I do not answer phone unless it is someone I know. I have had two crack calls that were recorded about the money owed to IRS. Laugh my head off as it is a scam and I know it. Also the win vacation and computer fixs, and it goes on and on. They use peoples cell phones too.


I know. I talk silly back to the scammers. They don't call me back after that. One time I went on for about 15 minutes tell the man he promised to come change my diapers. I know mean but he called every morning and woke me up. I kept telling him he had the wrong number so he got what he deserved. I used my little old lady voice too. :sm15:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Annie says her tomatoes are really good this year. She will bring some in for me this week.


Can you give me some? I am glad someone has fresh tomatoes. I miss them. We have cucumbers as big as watermelons. I am glad the chicks like them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Annie says her tomatoes are really good this year. She will bring some in for me this week.


Oh yummy. I made salsa today with tomatoes that had a start of rot on them just cut out bad parts. So at least get to use some of them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know. I talk silly back to the scammers. They don't call me back after that. One time I went on for about 15 minutes tell the man he promised to come change my diapers. I know mean but he called every morning and woke me up. I kept telling him he had the wrong number so he got what he deserved. I used my little old lady voice too. :sm15:


I love saying police department how may I direct your call, or State patrol office how my I direct you call.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can you give me some? I am glad someone has fresh tomatoes. I miss them. We have cucumbers as big as watermelons. I am glad the chicks like them.


Oh now your talking. Our chicken love every thing miss them. Oh well just getting to hard for husband to keep up especial in the winter months. They have a good home and are taken care of.

Neighbor keeps us supplied with fresh eggs in fact to well.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I had a call and won the grand prize from PCH. I just had to pay the tax of $7,000. I asked him who I should make the check out to? The IRS or the State of Wisconsin. He argued a bit and I said that those are the only ones that collect tax on a prize. He hung up.


Oh I like that one Joey, yours and CB's I will have to try. Might as well have a bit of fun. Ever day we get calls from an IBM ??? do not answer day and night they call.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I love saying police department how may I direct your call, or State patrol office how my I direct you call.


DH tries to talk them out of things and explains things. I am saying in the back ground just hang up! I feel sorry for anyone with that job to harass people at home. Some of them have talked to me something terrible. :sm06: My mil used to have a whistle she would blow in their eyes. I can't puff that hard. :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I had a call and won the grand prize from PCH. I just had to pay the tax of $7,000. I asked him who I should make the check out to? The IRS or the State of Wisconsin. He argued a bit and I said that those are the only ones that collect tax on a prize. He hung up.
> 
> But if he would have said the IRS, it would still have been a scam, since you write the checks pay to The US Treasury.


That should get them. My aunt did something like that. She was told she won $600,000 and a new truck. She played along. She said since she had won so much she didn't want anyone robbing them so she would call the State Police to meet them at her house. They said they would meet her at Walmart. She said ok the police can meet with us there too. They hung up on her too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That should get them. My aunt did something like that. She was told she won $600,000 and a new truck. She played along. She said since she had won so much she didn't want anyone robbing them so she would call the State Police to meet them at her house. They said they would meet her at Walmart. She said ok the police can meet with us there too. They hung up on her too.


Oh that is so good love it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

something for


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh now your talking. Our chicken love every thing miss them. Oh well just getting to hard for husband to keep up especial in the winter months. They have a good home and are taken care of.
> 
> Neighbor keeps us supplied with fresh eggs in fact to well.


I am just shocked the way my kids act with the chickens. It is funny. If one comes to my house one of them runs over to scoop them up and take them home like I am going to keep them. The eggs are small but so good. They eat them up so fast I have only gotten 9 from them. Chewy goes over there to play with the chicks he doesn't hurt them just watches them and runs around them.

I am glad you still get fresh eggs tho. I know you miss Gertie and the girls.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> something for


For our birthdays? Love mine. It is just my colors. Aren't you sweet? :sm09:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I do not answer phone unless it is someone I know. I have had two crack calls that were recorded about the money owed to IRS. Laugh my head off as it is a scam and I know it. Also the win vacation and computer fixs, and it goes on and on. They use peoples cell phones too.


We have a couple of those that went to voice mail too. After threatening us with arrest and legal action the first one said "have a blessed day" and the second one said "good luck". My mom answered the phone and gave them a lecture about scamming old ladies :sm23: My brother said he would bring my nephew's soccer whistle over so she could blow it into the phone if they called back.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know. I talk silly back to the scammers. They don't call me back after that. One time I went on for about 15 minutes tell the man he promised to come change my diapers. I know mean but he called every morning and woke me up. I kept telling him he had the wrong number so he got what he deserved. I used my little old lady voice too. :sm15:


 :sm11: funny. My FIL used to keep them talking too until they finally hung up on him.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can you give me some? I am glad someone has fresh tomatoes. I miss them. We have cucumbers as big as watermelons. I am glad the chicks like them.


That sounds more like zucchini than waterrmelon


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We have a couple of those that went to voice mail too. After threatening us with arrest and legal action the first one said "have a blessed day" and the second one said "good luck". My mom answered the phone and gave them a lecture about scamming old ladies :sm23: My brother said he would bring my nephew's soccer whistle over so she could blow it into the phone if they called back.


That is funny about your mother. She sounds like my kind of person. Shame on those people. The ones that kill me are the ones that leave a message on our recorder saying press a number if you want their service or press 3 if you are not at home. :sm18: :sm18: :sm18: :sm18: :sm18: :sm18:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That sounds more like zucchini than waterrmelon


Yes it does but they are cucumbers. Just so much rain the weeds are tall and they hide.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> something for


Thank you I love my hat. :sm17:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We have a couple of those that went to voice mail too. After threatening us with arrest and legal action the first one said "have a blessed day" and the second one said "good luck". My mom answered the phone and gave them a lecture about scamming old ladies :sm23: My brother said he would bring my nephew's soccer whistle over so she could blow it into the phone if they called back.


Oh I love it ways to get even with those who annoy. I hate the voice recording as you can not talk back to them.

All though the other day when calling clinic about information. I was put on hold for 30 mins. Everytime voice recording came on with we are sorry but our lines are busy and we appreciate your patients. Hubby came in and ask who I was talking to when I said well I do not appreciate your voice recording and would like to hear a human then I went on to words that got angrier and angrier.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off topic here.(ha Ha) oh

going to take my night time nap so am fresh in the morning to do my rip rip rip.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> For our birthdays? Love mine. It is just my colors. Aren't you sweet? :sm09:


Well I know it's not your birthday, so just because .....


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well I know it's not your birthday, so just because .....


I love pics of presents just because. Love you for that. :sm09:

Good night John Boy and all the girls. Love y'all!♥


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Would a top down cape or capelet style of pattern work? It could be adjusted to remove the collar and make it longer/wider.


Thank you, great idea.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning friends.

WOW we were hot this weekend. I think our heat index was 109+. Grabbed the grandkids so they could swim and get a breeze on the boat. Made them drink water and Gatorade all day, even when they said they weren't thirsty. Because I am so brilliant........I found some black mink yarn in my stash and decided to knit with it. So guess who did not knit at all this weekend because the yarn was so warm my fingers were sweating? Oh well. Getting a haircut today, then sitting in the AC with every fan going to stay cool.

ttfn


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How was your weekend LL? What have you been up to lately?


Hi WCK, It seems that I always have chores. Yesterday was ironong and cooking. I have so many zucchinis (wish you lived close) and I'm making zucchini bread. The chores never seem to end.
How are you?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks for the prayers for them. The news looks bad down in Louisiana right now. I wish they would cancel but know that is not going to happen.
> We are over 10" for the whole year right now. It has been slow and steady rain. I wish I could send you some of it. I would send you some of the steam too if you want it. It is only 76 right now but humid.


Prays for them. A slow steady rain means trouble to me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well I know it's not your birthday, so just because .....


I am so glad you posted my hat again it is so nice to see. Do you think you will have time to post it again in a couple of weeks. I really miss seeing all your works.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning friends.
> 
> WOW we were hot this weekend. I think our heat index was 109+. Grabbed the grandkids so they could swim and get a breeze on the boat. Made them drink water and Gatorade all day, even when they said they weren't thirsty. Because I am so brilliant........I found some black mink yarn in my stash and decided to knit with it. So guess who did not knit at all this weekend because the yarn was so warm my fingers were sweating? Oh well. Getting a haircut today, then sitting in the AC with every fan going to stay cool.
> 
> ttfn


All of you down south are sure getting the too too warm weather feel sorry for you. We only get it maybe two to three times a week. Then rain. Tomatoes have rot because of all the rain. We were doing so good with the amount of tomatoes we did get.

Can see why putting yarn aside.

Of course your brilliant and funny to .

:sm17:

Glad you kept the grands busy and watered . How are your mom and dad doing? Hope that things are a bit better.

Also how is puppy doing?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning LL Hope you are able to sit back and relax today.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Morning LL Hope you are able to sit back and relax today.


YL, I am going outside with my knitting and relax. Also doing a little laundry.

What are you doing today?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bridge notice.

They are putting in the mine iron structures for bridge. The noise is like when you have a head ache and it keep pounding. But they are on their last one at least hope last one. They have this huge crane doing this job. Hubby said their are men down below using levels to make sure it is going in right. Sure wouldn't like that job bounce and hope you can get the level right.

Willie big eyed and looking all around trying to figure out noise and scared. 

Husband big eyed and checking progress .

I am not big eyed or looking around or need progress report. wonder why that is?

I had a dream the other night that they were almost done and laid cement. Then car came along and went around barricades and got stuck in the cement that was not dry. It could happen just a werid dream.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Morning friends.
> 
> WOW we were hot this weekend. I think our heat index was 109+. Grabbed the grandkids so they could swim and get a breeze on the boat. Made them drink water and Gatorade all day, even when they said they weren't thirsty. Because I am so brilliant........I found some black mink yarn in my stash and decided to knit with it. So guess who did not knit at all this weekend because the yarn was so warm my fingers were sweating? Oh well. Getting a haircut today, then sitting in the AC with every fan going to stay cool.
> 
> ttfn


That was hot! Glad you had the lake to cool off in. A relaxing day with the AC and a new yarn choice sounds like a perfect day.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi WCK, It seems that I always have chores. Yesterday was ironong and cooking. I have so many zucchinis (wish you lived close) and I'm making zucchini bread. The chores never seem to end.
> How are you?


Ironing -- what's that :sm23: :sm17:

Zucchini bread sounds yummy. Do you freeze some to give yourself a treat in the winter?

I'm doing well LL and had a very relaxing day yesterday so my chores are facing me today and tomorrow. You're right - the chores are endless.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am so glad you posted my hat again it is so nice to see. Do you think you will have time to post it again in a couple of weeks. I really miss seeing all your works.


You are too kind :sm12: I'll do my best to keep you saturated :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> YL, I am going outside with my knitting and relax. Also doing a little laundry.
> 
> What are you doing today?


Sounds like a lovely day LL. What are you knitting?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Bridge notice.
> 
> They are putting in the mine iron structures for bridge. The noise is like when you have a head ache and it keep pounding. But they are on their last one at least hope last one. They have this huge crane doing this job. Hubby said their are men down below using levels to make sure it is going in right. Sure wouldn't like that job bounce and hope you can get the level right.
> 
> ...


Hope the pounding stops soon. Poor Willie, does he hide under the bed? (our cats' favourite hiding spot) That's funny, I saw an old CSI episode the other day where the murder suspect was trapped in cement ....


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hey Yarnie -- you have a kid's line named after you


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Ironing -- what's that :sm23: :sm17:
> 
> Zucchini bread sounds yummy. Do you freeze some to give yourself a treat in the winter?
> 
> I'm doing well LL and had a very relaxing day yesterday so my chores are facing me today and tomorrow. You're right - the chores are endless.


I froze on loaf, but there is no room in the freezer. I gave the same person a loaf at two separate times.

Glad you relaxed yestserday. I'm off to wash a smelly dog. I'll use baking soda, too.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Don't know if you heard but a black man was shot in Milwaukee last night and riots started.
> 
> Black policeman pulled over this black man. Man jump out of car and pointed his gun at policeman. policeman fired before he was shot. Policemen had body camera on and the mayor and police chief said it was true.
> 
> ...


I heard Sheriff Clarke discussing the riots this morning. He said what you said. I feel for the residents that just want to get on with their lives as best as they can, but have them turned upside down in a flash.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Our schools starts tomorrow.
> 
> When do your schools start? It starts earlier and earlier. It is too hot to go to school.


1/3 of our schools start this week, the other 2/3 start next week. We started after Labor Day, so it all seems early to me, even after all these years. :sm02:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> DH said the stations are blacking out the news. He saw it before they started hiding the story. Sounds like Ferguson all over again. Why do they burn their own neighbors hoods. Who are they punishing when they do that? Themselves.


From what I can understand, it's not the neighborhood people who are burning down/destroying the businesses. It is usually paid rioters/agitators that are responsible. These rioters are mobile and can get to a desired area in a short amount of time. They are organized and through their organization they have a good idea of where there will be trouble.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Ironing -- what's that :sm23: :sm17:
> 
> Zucchini bread sounds yummy. Do you freeze some to give yourself a treat in the winter?
> 
> I'm doing well LL and had a very relaxing day yesterday so my chores are facing me today and tomorrow. You're right - the chores are endless.


What are chores??? It's too hot to do them even if I knew what they are. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Just a funny thought: Should Hillary win the election and Bill must be 1st dude, I can imagine him playing games with the staff. I can see him saying I'll give you $100 if you refer to me as the President in front of my wife, knowing that would totally tick her off. The Clinton's may have been dead broke when they left the White House last time, but this time upon entry they will be rolling in the dough. If Billy Boy plays this game too often, they just might be broke upon leaving. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> From what I can understand, it's not the neighborhood people who are burning down/destroying the businesses. It is usually paid rioters/agitators that are responsible. These rioters are mobile and can get to a desired area in a short amount of time. They are organized and through their organization they have a good idea of where there will be trouble.


I think you are right. They come in in droves. Sickening!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Just a funny thought: Should Hillary win the election and Bill must be 1st dude, I can imagine him playing games with the staff. I can see him saying I'll give you $100 if you refer to me as the President in front of my wife, knowing that would totally tick her off. The Clinton's may have been dead broke when they left the White House last time, but this time upon entry they will be rolling in the dough. If Billy Boy plays this game too often, they just might be broke upon leaving. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I bought a bumper sticker with Slick Willie's face and hands held up saying: If Hillary wins I get the interns


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I bought a bumper sticker with Slick Willie's face and hands held up saying: If Hillary wins I get the interns


 :sm05:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You are too kind :sm12: I'll do my best to keep you saturated :sm23:


Oh thanks I just love to see it again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> YL, I am going outside with my knitting and relax. Also doing a little laundry.
> 
> What are you doing today?


Did just as little as I could. Which is about as much as I did yesterday too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope the pounding stops soon. Poor Willie, does he hide under the bed? (our cats' favourite hiding spot) That's funny, I saw an old CSI episode the other day where the murder suspect was trapped in cement ....


Oh Willie doesn't hide he just gets a spacy look. In fact he was twisting around trying to figure out what the noise was and fell on his back. He clam down late afternoon.

They will be at it again tomorrow so will see how he adjust to it .

cement hum interesting . :sm08:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hey Yarnie -- you have a kid's line named after you


I was hoping no one would see it. I am just so famous you know??????????????


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> From what I can understand, it's not the neighborhood people who are burning down/destroying the businesses. It is usually paid rioters/agitators that are responsible. These rioters are mobile and can get to a desired area in a short amount of time. They are organized and through their organization they have a good idea of where there will be trouble.


I think the same thing happens when G7 summits (or other economic, political summits) are held in North American cities. Crowds of protesters show up and the violence and destruction of property get started.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> From what I can understand, it's not the neighborhood people who are burning down/destroying the businesses. It is usually paid rioters/agitators that are responsible. These rioters are mobile and can get to a desired area in a short amount of time. They are organized and through their organization they have a good idea of where there will be trouble.


you have that right it went out on the internet On news tonight most of the people came from Chicago. Seem the people in Chicago are listed as communist gang and wanted to cause an upraising. They even posted it on internet as the reason. This was on local news tonight.

It was amazing how fast they all begain the riot after the man was shot. I mean with in 5 or 6 hours they were causing riots. Internet and cell phones.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> What are chores??? It's too hot to do them even if I knew what they are. :sm02: :sm02:


I like your attitude; I will cancel chores.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Just a funny thought: Should Hillary win the election and Bill must be 1st dude, I can imagine him playing games with the staff. I can see him saying I'll give you $100 if you refer to me as the President in front of my wife, knowing that would totally tick her off. The Clinton's may have been dead broke when they left the White House last time, but this time upon entry they will be rolling in the dough. If Billy Boy plays this game too often, they just might be broke upon leaving. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Oh good one. Yes sure Bill will have to do something with his time.

Also wonder when Hillary passes that law she wants where the rich will pay their fair share. Will there be special law so she and Bill do not have to part with their own 100 million +


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> you have that right it went out on the internet On news tonight most of the people came from Chicago. Seem the people in Chicago are listed as communist gang and wanted to cause an upraising. They even posted it on internet as the reason. This was on local news tonight.
> 
> It was amazing how fast they all begain the riot after the man was shot. I mean with in 5 or 6 hours they were causing riots. Internet and cell phones.


They sure get there fast. They must be on sped dial and have their bags packed.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I bought a bumper sticker with Slick Willie's face and hands held up saying: If Hillary wins I get the interns


Oh my gosh LTL that is so neat I want one. You do know you are really really funny do you not.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh good one. Yes sure Bill will have to do something with his time.
> 
> Also wonder when Hillary passes that law she wants where the rich will pay their fair share. Will there be special law so she and Bill do not have to part with their own 100 million +


That is a good question. They are the 1%.

:sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They sure get there fast. They must be on sped dial and have their bags packed.


They have been to all the riots as Solo said. That's why it is sad as the people who live in that area did not want it to happen.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Willie doesn't hide he just gets a spacy look. In fact he was twisting around trying to figure out what the noise was and fell on his back. He clam down late afternoon.
> 
> They will be at it again tomorrow so will see how he adjust to it .
> 
> cement hum interesting . :sm08:


Our cats either want out or go hide under the bed whenever the doorbell rings, but they were feral cats so I guess they are still very skittish around other people. Are you wearing ear plugs during the pounding?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I was hoping no one would see it. I am just so famous you know??????????????


Could I have your autograph pleasssssee


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is a good question. They are the 1%.
> 
> :sm16:


Oh but you know when you are the Hillary you can do everything you want to do as you are above the law. So her 1%

Was up late last night reading the book Secret service man wrote about the Clinton White house.

Seem the Clinton's did not understand that there is a white house budget, money set aside for the running of said house seem they had a spending problem and didn't seem to understand money in money out no more money.

She seem to have an anger problem everyone was subject to her rath. Then when visitors came into the House those she attack were told by her to visitor where just wonderful. 
There is a name for people like that. Sure everyone knows that name.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I talked to Matthew today after his first day of school. He told me everything went fine. DD got on the phone and told me she asked if he acted nice today with his new teacher. He said yes. She only told me shut up 2 times. DD pulled one of his teeth the other night. He said it had a hole in it at the bottom so he was embarrassed to let the "Tooth Fairy" see it.He is such a character. Can you imagine the things he says at school?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our cats either want out or go hide under the bed whenever the doorbell rings, but they were feral cats so I guess they are still very skittish around other people. Are you wearing ear plugs during the pounding?


no but I am getting to do a nice beat to it. Like the rapper's do. Yes I have lost it this time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh but you know when you are the Hillary you can do everything you want to do as you are above the law. So her 1%
> 
> Was up late last night reading the book Secret service man wrote about the Clinton White house.
> 
> ...


I had heard that before. Remember the keys of the typewriter were missing when they left office. Oh they stole some plates too. Even <o rented out the Lincoln bedroom to some folks. :sm05:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

He won't make that mistake again


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I talked to Matthew today after his first day of school. He told me everything went fine. DD got on the phone and told me she asked if he acted nice today with his new teacher. He said yes. She only told me shut up 2 times. DD pulled one of his teeth the other night. He said it had a hole in it at the bottom so he was embarrassed to let the "Tooth Fairy" see it.He is such a character. Can you imagine the things he says at school?


I wonder who he takes after? Poor thing worried about Tooth Fairy, hope someone told him not to as the tooth fairy holds the tooth fairy bank and is loaded with money to share. Cough it up grandma. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I had heard that before. Remember the keys of the typewriter were missing when they left office. Oh they stole some plates too. Even <o rented out the Lincoln bedroom to some folks. :sm05:


They took more then that and they were rake over the coals for doing it and told to return all of it. Want to bet they still have some stored in the attic of one of their three homes that when they left office they were broke . :sm06:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He won't make that mistake again


Hahah . :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Here is the latest. My husband lived just east of that area more than 50 years ago. He did not go back after his Army duty.
> 
> http://www.wisn.com/news/city-leaders-say-many-protesters-dont-live-in-sherman-park/41212520
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh but you know when you are the Hillary you can do everything you want to do as you are above the law. So her 1%
> 
> Was up late last night reading the book Secret service man wrote about the Clinton White house.
> 
> ...


She's off the scale on the meter!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Here is the latest. My husband lived just east of that area more than 50 years ago. He did not go back after his Army duty.
> 
> http://www.wisn.com/news/city-leaders-say-many-protesters-dont-live-in-sherman-park/41212520
> 
> added: http://fox6now.com/


It seems like we are reliving the '60's all over again. Terrible!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I talked to Matthew today after his first day of school. He told me everything went fine. DD got on the phone and told me she asked if he acted nice today with his new teacher. He said yes. She only told me shut up 2 times. DD pulled one of his teeth the other night. He said it had a hole in it at the bottom so he was embarrassed to let the "Tooth Fairy" see it.He is such a character. Can you imagine the things he says at school?


Sounds like he takes after Grandma! His teachers must have lots of stories to share :sm02:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She's off the scale on the meter!


That is right way off the meter.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It seems like we are reliving the '60's all over again. Terrible!


Actual CB this is worst then the 60's . With internet and cell phones the protesters can come together in a flash. They post and call and tell meeting time to start .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She's off the scale on the meter!


Yep you are right again girlfriend!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like he takes after Grandma! His teachers must have lots of stories to share :sm02:


I think we may have another author in the works." Things my Grandma taught me", That would be a good title don't you think.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Actual CB this is worst then the 60's . With internet and cell phones the protesters can come together in a flash. They post and call and tell meeting time to start .


Yes it is worse. The government got in under control before. Now you can do almost anything and get by with it. Lie, cheat, steal, kill .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Here is the latest. My husband lived just east of that area more than 50 years ago. He did not go back after his Army duty.
> 
> http://www.wisn.com/news/city-leaders-say-many-protesters-dont-live-in-sherman-park/41212520
> 
> added: http://fox6now.com/


The outside organizers slip away before arrests are made and leave the people they got worked up to take the responsibility. If the groups starting the riots are identified they should be charged criminally and also sued for damages. The Mayor and Police Chief were right - the residents are the victims.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I think we may have another author in the works." Things my Grandma taught me", That would be a good title don't you think.


Who told you he takes after his GD? :sm17:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Who told you he takes after his GD? :sm17:


No no no Not his GD you know who I mean

off for a bit have to let Dell put update on computer.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No no no Not his GD you know who I mean
> 
> off for a bit have to let Dell put update on computer.


I meant GM. I got a feud going on with the two grands that are spending the night. I had to get things settled with them . Sorry 'bout that.
I am getting off too. Sleep tight friends. ♥


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> The outside organizers slip away before arrests are made and leave the people they got worked up to take the responsibility. If the groups starting the riots are identified they should be charged criminally and also sued for damages. The Mayor and Police Chief were right - the residents are the victims.


I thought arson was a crime that carried a 25 yr. sentence. Besides the criminal aspect...the businesses and jobs they are destroying belong to their neighbors, friends and families. You can't get any more stupid than that. How about attempted murder for setting fire to the gas station were employees and customers hunkered down due to the goons rioting. Unbelievable.
My visit with sister went well. She borrowed my car and went to Ohio to visit Mom, she will come back for a couple weeks stay. thanks for asking WCK.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> The outside organizers slip away before arrests are made and leave the people they got worked up to take the responsibility. If the groups starting the riots are identified they should be charged criminally and also sued for damages. The Mayor and Police Chief were right - the residents are the victims.


I thought arson was a crime that carried a 25 yr. sentence. Besides the criminal aspect...the businesses and jobs they are destroying belong to their neighbors, friends and families. You can't get any more stupid than that. How about attempted murder for setting fire to the gas station were employees and customers hunkered down due to the goons rioting. Unbelievable.
My visit with sister went well. She borrowed my car and went to Ohio to visit Mom, she will come back for a couple weeks stay. thanks for asking WCK.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Sorry about the double post. Such a waste of paper.
Thanks for the PM YarnLady. Always nice to hear from you and the rest of DP. 
I think I'll order a book from Amazon, "The Essential Guide to Color knitting Techniques" by Margaret Radcliffe. Looks like it's packed with a lot of techniques that I would learn better with a book than a video. TL


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

did it again


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> One of the sisters of the dead thug, wants the suburbs burned down rather than businesses. How sick!


I fail to understand what they think this will accomplish. Unbelievable.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I bought a bumper sticker with Slick Willie's face and hands held up saying: If Hillary wins I get the interns


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I think the same thing happens when G7 summits (or other economic, political summits) are held in North American cities. Crowds of protesters show up and the violence and destruction of property get started.


They are free to do whatever they please. They have no ties to the communities at all. Their job is being paid to cause trouble. If they do get arrested, their bond is paid for as is their lawyer when needed.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh good one. Yes sure Bill will have to do something with his time.
> 
> Also wonder when Hillary passes that law she wants where the rich will pay their fair share. Will there be special law so she and Bill do not have to part with their own 100 million +


Not to worry Yarnie, the law(s) don't apply to Hillary - her money will be safe.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


Beautiful!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They sure get there fast. They must be on sped dial and have their bags packed.


These agitators are definitely organized and have money behind them.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.berroco.com/sites/default/files/downloads/patterns/Berroco_FreePattern_133-Hantsuki.pdf

Found this pattern today..............going to do it in alpaca for my mom


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

If only the government realized we didn't need a nanny state




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1167522683315595


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> I thought arson was a crime that carried a 25 yr. sentence. Besides the criminal aspect...the businesses and jobs they are destroying belong to their neighbors, friends and families. You can't get any more stupid than that. How about attempted murder for setting fire to the gas station were employees and customers hunkered down due to the goons rioting. Unbelievable.
> My visit with sister went well. She borrowed my car and went to Ohio to visit Mom, she will come back for a couple weeks stay. thanks for asking WCK.


The instigators know how to get people worked up and also know people don't think properly when a mob mentality takes hold.

Hope part 2 of your sister's visit also goes well!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> .


I love your scarf and the slippers and little dress are so adorable - made we wish I had a little girl in my life


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Interesting: knitting videos
> 
> https://knitstars.mykajabi.com/p/landing?id=pwd2q7cxnr&utm_source=fb&utm_medium=fb_paid&utm_term=external_cr-wc&utm_content=allfreeknitting-meghan_video&utm_campaign=knit_stars


Thanks for the link Joey, have bookmarked the site and will check out the videos.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> http://www.berroco.com/sites/default/files/downloads/patterns/Berroco_FreePattern_133-Hantsuki.pdf
> 
> Found this pattern today..............going to do it in alpaca for my mom


Beautiful lacy pattern and alpaca will be nice and warm, but still light. What colour are you going to use?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


Oh I love the scarf. I bookmarked it. Thanks. I want to see it when you are finished.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> http://www.berroco.com/sites/default/files/downloads/patterns/Berroco_FreePattern_133-Hantsuki.pdf
> 
> Found this pattern today..............going to do it in alpaca for my mom


She will love it!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Dogs might know too much too, but I don't think they sit on your face (or do they CB?)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Dogs might know too much too, but I don't think they sit on your face (or do they CB?)


Cats are funny.
Ah yes one dog does. He weighs 80lbs now and thinks it is ok to crawl up in my lap with his bootay in my face.
Our power went off for 3 hours tonight. Guess who ate the whole loaf of bread I just made. I tried to get it from Chewy but thought what am I going to do with it but just give it back to him to eat. He is such a brat. :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Dogs might know too much too, but I don't think they sit on your face (or do they CB?)


Yes if animals could talk we would not have pets. Now that is scary.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Cats are funny.
> Ah yes one dog does. He weighs 80lbs now and thinks it is ok to crawl up in my lap with his bootay in my face.
> Our power went off for 3 hours tonight. Guess who ate the whole loaf of bread I just made. I tried to get it from Chewy but thought what am I going to do with it but just give it back to him to eat. He is such a brat. :sm16:


Oh but you love that 80 pound brat. Even if he eats your bread or thinks he is the size of a lap dog . Plus he fits right in with you look at how he adds to the book. He has about 6 chapters alone about his antic's with you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> .


I love them all but the bee bee slippers are so cute.

Let me know if the book is good . I really need more books I mean really :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Sorry about the double post. Such a waste of paper.
> Thanks for the PM YarnLady. Always nice to hear from you and the rest of DP.
> I think I'll order a book from Amazon, "The Essential Guide to Color knitting Techniques" by Margaret Radcliffe. Looks like it's packed with a lot of techniques that I would learn better with a book than a video. TL


Oh I wouldn't worry about the double post . I could do my double if it would help.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I wouldn't worry about the double post . I could do my double if it would help.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

See it works out nice that way if I miss what is being posted I can read it again.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey this is kind of fun. I can post to myself and answer myself all at the same time.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> http://www.berroco.com/sites/default/files/downloads/patterns/Berroco_FreePattern_133-Hantsuki.pdf
> 
> Found this pattern today..............going to do it in alpaca for my mom


She will love it I know I do.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Interesting: knitting videos
> 
> https://knitstars.mykajabi.com/p/landing?id=pwd2q7cxnr&utm_source=fb&utm_medium=fb_paid&utm_term=external_cr-wc&utm_content=allfreeknitting-meghan_video&utm_campaign=knit_stars


Thanks Joey , will be looking in to it more.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Aetna is pulling out of ACA cost to much that makes two big insurance companies United health group has gone that way too. 

The promise of the health younger generation joining is not working out like Obama said it would.Plus cost going up to cover the health care that would not happen.

But then if you like your doctor you can keep your doctor didn't work out either.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Cats are funny.
> Ah yes one dog does. He weighs 80lbs now and thinks it is ok to crawl up in my lap with his bootay in my face.
> Our power went off for 3 hours tonight. Guess who ate the whole loaf of bread I just made. I tried to get it from Chewy but thought what am I going to do with it but just give it back to him to eat. He is such a brat. :sm16:


He's a brat. but a loved brat :sm16: and you wouldn't want to eat it after Chewy chewed it. Does he ever get an upset tummy?

What took your power down?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I just want to tell myself how smart wonderful kind and lovely and such a good crafter and I can post all my works anytime I feel the need.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Really have you really taken a good look at your works and smart I would not use. Kind and lovely not on my watch. 

Have seen enough of your works to last a life time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey this is kind of fun. I can post to myself and answer myself all at the same time.


and who better to talk to!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh but you love that 80 pound brat. Even if he eats your bread or thinks he is the size of a lap dog . Plus he fits right in with you look at how he adds to the book. He has about 6 chapters alone about his antic's with you.


You are right but he is eating all my furniture up and my stuffed animals. My son was bush hogging the yard in between the rains. I went out to call Chewy so he wouldn't get ran over. He came to me but when I tried to come in the house he grabbed my legs with his front legs and held me so I couldn't go inside. I almost fell face first.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> See it works out nice that way if I miss what is being posted I can read it again.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: I am breaking my chair. :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey this is kind of fun. I can post to myself and answer myself all at the same time.


 :sm23: :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Aetna is pulling out of ACA cost to much that makes two big insurance companies United health group has gone that way too.
> 
> The promise of the health younger generation joining is not working out like Obama said it would.Plus cost going up to cover the health care that would not happen.
> 
> But then if you like your doctor you can keep your doctor didn't work out either.


Yep! We tried to tell everyone didn't we LL? We all did.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> He's a brat. but a loved brat :sm16: and you wouldn't want to eat it after Chewy chewed it. Does he ever get an upset tummy?
> 
> What took your power down?


He only gets sick if he eats something greasy. He should get sick from all the toilet pager and wood he eats.

I think the storm we had last month must have blown limbs on the lines. We really don't know. We have had so much rain lately , 2 1/2" today. It was the 5 acres down from us. If it hadn't cooled down we would have had to go somewhere. It never got too hot in the house just dark. The country is dark without any lights. I know you know that.

Did you have your day off today? What did you do?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> He only gets sick if he eats something greasy. He should get sick from all the toilet pager and wood he eats.
> 
> I think the storm we had last month must have blown limbs on the lines. We really don't know. We have had so much rain lately , 2 1/2" today. It was the 5 acres down from us. If it hadn't cooled down we would have had to go somewhere. It never got too hot in the house just dark. The country is dark without any lights. I know you know that.
> 
> Did you have your day off today? What did you do?


you sure are getting it down there. Sorry about that going on. I feel so sorry for the people in Louisiana.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I just want to say I am important and my post are meaning full. I will keep posting this until I believe it myself.

I am not going to keep posting this again. I am going to let it drop.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well maybe I will not let it drop so I will post again.

Now I am done.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I just want you to know I am not going to post again. That why I am posting you to tell you that I am not going to post to myself again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> you sure are getting it down there. Sorry about that going on. I feel so sorry for the people in Louisiana.


Yes I do too. So far my son and DIL have been ok in New Orleans . They will be coming home Thursday or maybe Friday if it is bad.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I just want to say I am important and my post are meaning full. I will keep posting this until I believe it myself.
> 
> I am not going to keep posting this again. I am going to let it drop.


You sound like Stewart Smalley on Saturday Night Live. Or someone else I know that is nuts. :sm18:
http://search.aol.com/aol/video?q=Stewart+Smallie+on+SNL&s_it=video-ans&sfVid=true&videoId=0278C2FF68A3120F0EAA0278C2FF68A3120F0EAA&v_t=aolrt
Same sweater. :sm15:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> and who better to talk to!


Well that is so true.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I do too. So far my son and DIL have been ok in New Orleans . They will be coming home Thursday or maybe Friday if it is bad.


Am praying for them


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I had to delete this as I was just so nasty to myself that I didn't want any one to think I was a horrible person that I really am. In My mind I am a great person I mean look at me what can I say .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

There has to be a full moon tonight It explains why I am a bit over the hill and down the dale. Hey self that's what you get when you spend all your time knitting great works.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I just want to say I am important and my post are meaning full. I will keep posting this until I believe it myself.
> 
> I am not going to keep posting this again. I am going to let it drop.


You are sounding like an echo of old familiars ....... they never get tired of putting others down and always have to have the last word ..... :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you know what is going to happen tomorrow self. Its a special day.

The big scooper machine is going to put in post on your side of the street all 10 of them big beams. 

Load noise have to put down that can break. 

Note to self watch out for Willie.

Also tomorrow really special day don't you want to know why?

Well I am not going to tell you. You should know why already.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You are sounding like an echo of old familiars ....... they never get tired of putting others down and always have to have the last word ..... :sm23:


Now now I am totally different from me myself and I. I can't be sane toe mode est I don't have time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> you sure are getting it down there. Sorry about that going on. I feel so sorry for the people in Louisiana.


It's so hard to see so many people affected by the floods; they've lost so much.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You are sounding like an echo of old familiars ....... they never get tired of putting others down and always have to have the last word ..... :sm23:


Big teeth like Chewy. :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I do too. So far my son and DIL have been ok in New Orleans . They will be coming home Thursday or maybe Friday if it is bad.


Prayers for a safe return home


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You sound like Stewart Smalley on Saturday Night Live. Or someone else I know that is nuts. :sm18:
> http://search.aol.com/aol/video?q=Stewart+Smallie+on+SNL&s_it=video-ans&sfVid=true&videoId=0278C2FF68A3120F0EAA0278C2FF68A3120F0EAA&v_t=aolrt
> Same sweater. :sm15:


 :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Prayers for a safe return home


Thank you and Yarnie for the prayers. ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm09:


Yes!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm09:


I agree attention please.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You sound like Stewart Smalley on Saturday Night Live. Or someone else I know that is nuts. :sm18:
> http://search.aol.com/aol/video?q=Stewart+Smallie+on+SNL&s_it=video-ans&sfVid=true&videoId=0278C2FF68A3120F0EAA0278C2FF68A3120F0EAA&v_t=aolrt
> Same sweater. :sm15:


Oh my gosh that is such a depends moment. My body is bouncing from laughing.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Do you know what is going to happen tomorrow self. Its a special day.
> 
> The big scooper machine is going to put in post on your side of the street all 10 of them big beams.
> 
> ...


You need to get you and Willie some ear plugs and one of those Thunder vest that Solo has told us about. Why is the special day?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh that is such a depends moment. My body is bouncing from laughing.


 :sm23: :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I got my hair cut today I think it is effecting me. Either that or I am tired and have lost control of my mind.

Do not look forward to tomorrow. They move the machine to our side of the road to put in the rest of the beams . So the house will really shake and Poor Willie will be really up set.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have to take self to bed now. May God bless all of the DP members tonight tomorrow and always.

Thanks for letting me show my mayhem and still like me.

I would not trade anyone of you for anything.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Cats are funny.
> Ah yes one dog does. He weighs 80lbs now and thinks it is ok to crawl up in my lap with his bootay in my face.
> Our power went off for 3 hours tonight. Guess who ate the whole loaf of bread I just made. I tried to get it from Chewy but thought what am I going to do with it but just give it back to him to eat. He is such a brat. :sm16:


You are so funny!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Aetna is pulling out of ACA cost to much that makes two big insurance companies United health group has gone that way too.
> 
> The promise of the health younger generation joining is not working out like Obama said it would.Plus cost going up to cover the health care that would not happen.
> 
> But then if you like your doctor you can keep your doctor didn't work out either.


I wonder what is going to happen down the road... Hillary wants to keep it going.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yep! We tried to tell everyone didn't we LL? We all did.


Yes!!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Am praying for them


CB, Let us know when they are home safely! Praying in the meantime.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Have to take self to bed now. May God bless all of the DP members tonight tomorrow and always.
> 
> Thanks for letting me show my mayhem and still like me.
> 
> I would not trade anyone of you for anything.


We love you, YL. We wouldn't trade you either!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Will not be on today later or early tomorrow Bridge is getting ten new beams pounded into ground. We will be shaking our booty here, and the house ect. This time on our side of road. Big machine sure going to be ???don't know what will happen.

Morning LL thanks hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Will not be on today later or early tomorrow Bridge is getting ten new beams pounded into ground. We will be shaking our booty here, and the house ect. This time on our side of road. Big machine sure going to be ???don't know what will happen.
> 
> Morning LL thanks hope you have a wonderful day.


Same to you YL. We are going into the basement now to clean - horrors!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Will not be on today later or early tomorrow Bridge is getting ten new beams pounded into ground. We will be shaking our booty here, and the house ect. This time on our side of road. Big machine sure going to be ???don't know what will happen.
> 
> Morning LL thanks hope you have a wonderful day.


Sounds like a good day to take a drive and have lunch and sit in the park and go home when the pounding is done.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Same to you YL. We are going into the basement now to clean - horrors!


Well when that chore is done, I hope you take the rest of the day off to relax. Have a good day LL.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well when that chore is done, I hope you take the rest of the day off to relax. Have a good day LL.


I hate cleaning a basement. Terrible work.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB, Let us know when they are home safely! Praying in the meantime.


Thank you I will let everyone know. XX


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Have to take self to bed now. May God bless all of the DP members tonight tomorrow and always.
> 
> Thanks for letting me show my mayhem and still like me.
> 
> I would not trade anyone of you for anything.


We won't trade you for anything either. YARNIE IS A KEEPER!!!!!!!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Same to you YL. We are going into the basement now to clean - horrors!


You've been in this house for about a year now, how bad can the basement be?? Happy new house anniversary.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> You've been in this house for about a year now, how bad can the basement be?? Happy new house anniversary.


Ha, Ha! Solo! When we moved we got rid of so much stuff - but! there still is a lot of furniture that we did not get rid of. I hate to say, I have so much
yarn - it is disgusting. We are going to start selling furniture soon. We gave so much away last time. Downsizing is the worst.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I bought a bumper sticker with Slick Willie's face and hands held up saying: If Hillary wins I get the interns


This is a cute one!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm at the "Y" today as was in bed most of the day yesterday so I must walk a little as legs hurt from being in bed. The dr's still consultating with other dr's about the surgery. Told them I'm going to Florida so they must hurry or I'll just leave things as they are until next year. This is in God's hands & I'm not worried about the outcome. Love each of the Denim sisters so big arms hugs!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm at the "Y" today as was in bed most of the day yesterday so I must walk a little as legs hurt from being in bed. The dr's still consultating with other dr's about the surgery. Told them I'm going to Florida so they must hurry or I'll just leave things as they are until next year. This is in God's hands & I'm not worried about the outcome. Love each of the Denim sisters so big arms hugs!


I hope you're ok, Janeway. I love your yellow rose.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I hope you're ok, Janeway. I love your yellow rose.


Thank you & hugs!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm at the "Y" today as was in bed most of the day yesterday so I must walk a little as legs hurt from being in bed. The dr's still consultating with other dr's about the surgery. Told them I'm going to Florida so they must hurry or I'll just leave things as they are until next year. This is in God's hands & I'm not worried about the outcome. Love each of the Denim sisters so big arms hugs!


I am so happy to hear from you Janie! I was thinking today about emailing you. I am glad you are up and about. Hugs!♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thank you & hugs!


Hugs to you, Janeway!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Love this!



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10208757170064259


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Ha, Ha! Solo! When we moved we got rid of so much stuff - but! there still is a lot of furniture that we did not get rid of. I hate to say, I have so much
> yarn - it is disgusting. We are going to start selling furniture soon. We gave so much away last time. Downsizing is the worst.


We've tried giving things away but somehow always end up with more stuff. I think we will have to move again to have a drastic downsizing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I'm at the "Y" today as was in bed most of the day yesterday so I must walk a little as legs hurt from being in bed. The dr's still consultating with other dr's about the surgery. Told them I'm going to Florida so they must hurry or I'll just leave things as they are until next year. This is in God's hands & I'm not worried about the outcome. Love each of the Denim sisters so big arms hugs!


Thanks for the update Janie! Hugs back to you❤


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Same to you YL. We are going into the basement now to clean - horrors!


I think no matter how we down size and get rid of things we just seem to replace it with more stuff.

:sm02:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a good day to take a drive and have lunch and sit in the park and go home when the pounding is done.


Stayed home as Poor Willie was really upset and also to make sure that if anything was about to fall I caught it or hope to.

But all went well Willie calm down after a bit of petting . Cats sure can get big eyed when scared or mad. Poor baby Bunny outside window had a time of it. Would ran one way and then back under bush.

They are done with beams. Love of my life told me after talking the man in charge to death. That the new sewer pipe for the roads will be another boomer . I thought they had done all the sewer pipes but seem this one is for the street drainage.

Life is just to exciting.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I'm at the "Y" today as was in bed most of the day yesterday so I must walk a little as legs hurt from being in bed. The dr's still consultating with other dr's about the surgery. Told them I'm going to Florida so they must hurry or I'll just leave things as they are until next year. This is in God's hands & I'm not worried about the outcome. Love each of the Denim sisters so big arms hugs!


You are always in my thoughts and prayers glad to hear from you. Love you right back Morning Star.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Evening MS. Kitty 

Reminds me of the show Gun Smoke and MS. Kitty. Can't remember who the stars of TV program where but remember MS. Kitty.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> We won't trade you for anything either. YARNIE IS A KEEPER!!!!!!!


Thank you

All I need to have an excuse to go off the wall nuts mayhem ect. :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Stayed home as Poor Willie was really upset and also to make sure that if anything was about to fall I caught it or hope to.
> 
> But all went well Willie calm down after a bit of petting . Cats sure can get big eyed when scared or mad. Poor baby Bunny outside window had a time of it. Would ran one way and then back under bush.
> 
> ...


Glad nothing fell off the shelves or walls! Poor Willie, I feel sorry for him (and for Bunny too). Sometimes a boring life is a good thing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Glad nothing fell off the shelves or walls! Poor Willie, I feel sorry for him (and for Bunny too). Sometimes a boring life is a good thing.


Oh he ham it up he got lap time and pets and purring over being center of attention. Poor little Bunny really felt sorry for him. As he lives under the Bridal wreath bushes, on the other side of the fence is where they are storing the beams ect. So he is having a time of it with all that is going on .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Evening MS. Kitty
> 
> Reminds me of the show Gun Smoke and MS. Kitty. Can't remember who the stars of TV program where but remember MS. Kitty.


Gosh, I remember that program. Amanda Blake was Ms Kitty and James Arness was Marshall Dillon


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Gosh, I remember that program. Amanda Blake was Ms Kitty and James Arness was Marshall Dillon


That it thanks for reminding me. Did they ever get married on the program?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We've tried giving things away but somehow always end up with more stuff. I think we will have to move again to have a drastic downsizing.


We give things away all the time. We are planning for our next downsizing which is down the road.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I think no matter how we down size and get rid of things we just seem to replace it with more stuff.
> 
> :sm02:


That is for sure.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

From Today's Wall Street Journal:

We knew this a long time ago...

Obama Health Law''s Instability Is Intrinsic -- WSJ
August 18, 2016, 02:48:00 AM EDT By Dow Jones Business News Comment

Barack Obama's signature health-care law is struggling for one overriding reason: Selling mispriced insurance is a precarious business model.

Aetna Inc. dealt the Affordable Care Act a severe setback by announcing Monday it would drastically reduce its participation in its insurance exchanges. Its reason: The company was attracting much sicker patients than expected. Indeed, all five of the largest national insurers say they are losing money on their ACA policies and three, including Aetna, are pulling back from the exchanges as a result.


Historically, millions of Americans went without insurance because they're not poor enough for Medicaid, but too poor or too sick to afford private insurance. The ACA tackled their predicament directly by expanding Medicaid and giving individuals subsidies. It also did so by in effect requiring healthy customers to pay higher premiums than their actual claims would justify to subsidize sicker, older customers.

The premise of insurance, of course, is that the lucky subsidize the unfortunate. Most holders of auto or flood insurance will pay more in premiums than they collect in benefits unless their car crashes or their house floods. Nonetheless, insurers want premiums to reflect all the known risks of the insured. So if you have a teenager you pay more for auto insurance and if you live on a floodplain you pay more for flood insurance.

The market for individual insurance -- coverage that individuals didn't get through their employer -- was once similar. Older customers, women and people with pre-existing conditions paid higher premiums or paid more out of pocket. The ACA changed all that: Insurers can no longer charge or exclude coverage for pre-existing conditions or charge men and women different rates. They can't charge older customers more than three times as much as the young. They must cap out-of-pocket costs.

By circumscribing insurers' ability to underwrite risks, the ACA thus distorts how insurance is priced. Avik Roy, a health-policy expert who advised Republican Senator Marco Rubio during his presidential campaign, says the average 64- year-old consumes six times as much health care as the average 21-year-old. To adhere to the 3-to-1 maximum ratio, an insurer would have to charge the 21-year-old 75% more than his actual cost and the 64 year old 13% less.

The rational response to such pricing would be for young, healthy customers to stay away and sick, older customers to flock to the exchanges. The ACA included several mechanisms to prevent that: income-linked subsidies to purchase insurance; penalties for those who didn't buy insurance; and three separate mechanisms to compensate insurers in the early years for outsize costs.

It hasn't worked. The compensation payments have been much less generous than insurers were led to believe. Jonathan Gruber, a Massachusetts Institute of Technology health economist, says those missing payments would have eliminated most of insurers' losses. Customers game the enrollment process by buying or changing plans only when their health changes. Third-party providers such as dialysis centers pay customers' premiums so as to provide them with costly treatment. All this compounds the law's unstable economics.

According to Avalere, a health-care consulting firm, enrollment drops sharply as subsidies shrink: 81% of people earning between 100% and 150% of the federal poverty level and eligible to enroll did so in 2016; just 2% of those earning more than 400% did. "The more consumers must pay themselves for what the ACA is offering, the less attractive they find it," notes a report by 10 health policy experts, including Mr. Roy, issued by the conservative American Enterprise Institute last December.

So how can the ACA be fixed? Democrats' solution is, essentially, more subsidies. Mr. Obama has called for a " public option," a federal health plan to supplement private insurers. Hillary Clinton, the Democratic nominee for president, goes even further: She wants anyone over 55 to be able to opt into Medicare. Both would nudge the U.S. closer to a "single payer" model like Canada's that liberal activists have long sought.

Yet this would require a lot more money and further erode market forces in health care.

Republicans have long called for repealing the ACA, yet their leading thinkers now concede the pre-ACA status quo isn't an option.

The AEI report represents one promising alternative: every individual would receive a refundable tax credit, rising with age, to buy a basic plan. Insurers would be largely free to design a plan to fit that price point. This would stabilize the market by realigning premiums with risk. Some people with pre-existing conditions would need additional subsidies. For some individuals, the credit may only be enough for catastrophic coverage. But that, they note, is what insurance is supposed to do: "The insistence that only 'comprehensive' insurance coverage is really insurance...encourages a great deal of economic irrationality."


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I'm at the "Y" today as was in bed most of the day yesterday so I must walk a little as legs hurt from being in bed. The dr's still consultating with other dr's about the surgery. Told them I'm going to Florida so they must hurry or I'll just leave things as they are until next year. This is in God's hands & I'm not worried about the outcome. Love each of the Denim sisters so big arms hugs!


I'm glad you have the strength to get out. Sending more strength and hugs your way.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Evening MS. Kitty
> 
> Reminds me of the show Gun Smoke and MS. Kitty. Can't remember who the stars of TV program where but remember MS. Kitty.


James Arnes was Matt Dillon and Miss Kitty was Amanda Blake(?).


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> From Today's Wall Street Journal:
> 
> We knew this a long time ago...
> 
> ...


Now isn't that surprising Not Dead end health care.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> James Arnes was Matt Dillon and Miss Kitty was Amanda Blake(?).


It was on the tip of my tongue, or shoes or fingers, or I did not have a clue would be the answer.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Went on a veg hunt. Green beans corn tomatoes (little ones) peppers. Green beans blanch and frozen . Tomorrow corn and peppers then ready for winter.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Now isn't that surprising Not Dead end health care.


Yes!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Went on a veg hunt. Green beans corn tomatoes (little ones) peppers. Green beans blanch and frozen . Tomorrow corn and peppers then ready for winter.


Great! Freeze!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> That it thanks for reminding me. Did they ever get married on the program?


According to Mr Google, they never got married during the 20 years the show ran and there was only 1 kiss on the cheek


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Went on a veg hunt. Green beans corn tomatoes (little ones) peppers. Green beans blanch and frozen . Tomorrow corn and peppers then ready for winter.


Sounds like a good day! Do you leave the corn on the cob or take it off?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Went on a veg hunt. Green beans corn tomatoes (little ones) peppers. Green beans blanch and frozen . Tomorrow corn and peppers then ready for winter.


You have had a good year. I am jealous. Only cukes.

It isn't because we didn't have enough rain. Still raining here. It has cooled down so I am happy with that. Plus lots of knitting done with no garden chores.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone that prayed for my son and dil on their trip to N. Orleans. They made it home around 8 tonight. Bless my friends Lord. XX ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks everyone that prayed for my son and dil on their trip to N. Orleans. They made it home around 8 tonight. Bless my friends Lord. XX ♥


❤ Glad they're safely home again. Quiet in your house with the grands back at home?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

May I stop by for a second?

Janeee popped in on one of the political threads and mentioned she was under the weather and asked for prayers. I did the real Jewish prayer for health but part of the prayer requires that I donate to charity. If Janee is here, let me know which would be most meaningful for you. Otherwise, can you guys give me some ideas? Thanks from the Ol' Sloth.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

SQM said:


> May I stop by for a second?
> 
> Janeee popped in on one of the political threads and mentioned she was under the weather and asked for prayers. I did the real Jewish prayer for health but part of the prayer requires that I donate to charity. If Janee is here, let me know which would be most meaningful for you. Otherwise, can you guys give me some ideas? Thanks from the Ol' Sloth.


That's very thoughtful of you SQM.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SQM said:


> May I stop by for a second?
> 
> Janeee popped in on one of the political threads and mentioned she was under the weather and asked for prayers. I did the real Jewish prayer for health but part of the prayer requires that I donate to charity. If Janee is here, let me know which would be most meaningful for you. Otherwise, can you guys give me some ideas? Thanks from the Ol' Sloth.


Janie knits shawls for the cancer patients . She makes lapghans too .I am sure anyone sick or hurting would be a charity she supports . Thanks for the prayers for our Janie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/FoxNews/videos/vb.15704546335/10154538479281336/?type=2&theater


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SQM said:


> May I stop by for a second?
> 
> Janeee popped in on one of the political threads and mentioned she was under the weather and asked for prayers. I did the real Jewish prayer for health but part of the prayer requires that I donate to charity. If Janee is here, let me know which would be most meaningful for you. Otherwise, can you guys give me some ideas? Thanks from the Ol' Sloth.


That is so kind of you SQM.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Well three dozen ears of corn done today another dozen to do. Will leave these on cob so much easier. 

Pepper's then done for the year. 

yea

Two pepper's for stuff pepper's tonight. Now how dull does that sound.

Cream cheese and Kissy face.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good to hear CB they are home safe. Vacation soon.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

L done with distasting yet?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.facebook.com/FoxNews/videos/vb.15704546335/10154538479281336/?type=2&theater


Well why would he change now. Remember he is the President and has more important things to do. :sm06:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like a good day! Do you leave the corn on the cob or take it off?


took it all off sounds like a stripper.

Next dozen on the cob.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey hope all is good.

Same for Solo

Same for Gali


Same for LTL

Same for LL

Same for CB

Same for WCK

same for whom ever


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> According to Mr Google, they never got married during the 20 years the show ran and there was only 1 kiss on the cheek


Love them and leave them that's what happens when you allow them to kissy face you. :sm15:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> James Arnes was Matt Dillon and Miss Kitty was Amanda Blake(?).


yes that is the one.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well three dozen ears of corn done today another dozen to do. Will leave these on cob so much easier.
> 
> Pepper's then done for the year.
> 
> ...


Busy, busy is our Yarnie! But think of how much you will enjoy your veggies in the winter.

The early mornings have been the best part of the day lately. Way to hot for me once it gets past 9 am. I park under a big tree and yesterday the car's thermometer said 97F when I came home -- and that was in the shade. The road to the highway had 99F. It got a little better once I got out of town and was down to 95F at home. Even the cats, deer and racoons looks for shady spots and hunker down.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I almost forgot


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well three dozen ears of corn done today another dozen to do. Will leave these on cob so much easier.
> 
> Pepper's then done for the year.
> 
> ...


It sounds delicious. How do you do the corn? Blanch it?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> took it all off sounds like a stripper.
> 
> Next dozen on the cob.


The Secret Life of Yarnie! Do you have your own tell all book?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> L done with distasting yet?


I don't know what you mean, YL?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

How is the start to your weekend LL? Hope you enjoy a day without chores.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How is the start to your weekend LL? Hope you enjoy a day without chores.


Hi WCK - chores have already begun - laundry - bed sheets. Vacuuming... Hope you enjoy your weekend, too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The Secret Life of Yarnie! Do you have your own tell all book?


Oh my gosh were did you find that. Silly you!

I freeze my corn on the cob with shucks still on. I just put it in the freezer in a zip lock bag. I am lazy but tastes just like fresh.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh my gosh were did you find that. Silly you!
> 
> I freeze my corn on the cob with shucks still on. I just put it in the freezer in a zip lock bag. I am lazy but tastes just like fresh.


 Yarnie needed a smile :sm01:

I used to freeze corn the same way, but haven't done any the last few years. Grocery store frozen corn and peas and pretty good quality and the prices are ok. I don't buy other frozen veggies because they seem too mushy. I used to do dilled carrots and pickled beets but haven't done them for a long time either.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> The Secret Life of Yarnie! Do you have your own tell all book?


This is so funny. The thinks knitters knit and the pictured knitters post makes me smile.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> This is so funny. The thinks knitters knit and the pictured knitters post makes me smile.


Knitters and crocheters can get quite creative in their yarn bombing :sm11:

How are you doing Gali? Are you in a heat wave too, or having a more moderate summer?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK is it still hot there? Rain, rain rain here. Good news it is 69 degrees. Smells funky around here. I hope no mildew is growing.
Gali when is your sister coming back to your house.
Tomorrow is DH and I 's 46th anniversary. Long , long time for us to be together. God is Good!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Busy, busy is our Yarnie! But think of how much you will enjoy your veggies in the winter.
> 
> The early mornings have been the best part of the day lately. Way to hot for me once it gets past 9 am. I park under a big tree and yesterday the car's thermometer said 97F when I came home -- and that was in the shade. The road to the highway had 99F. It got a little better once I got out of town and was down to 95F at home. Even the cats, deer and racoons looks for shady spots and hunker down.


yuck we have finial cooled off in the 60's tonight and 70' and low 80's and no humidity for a while. One day Wed will have high humidity but after that yea cool, the whole week.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It sounds delicious. How do you do the corn? Blanch it?


I blanch and strip the corn off the cob, then bag it and use the food saver it is nice as it sucks the air out and seal's it at the same time,

Also found a new way of doing it leaving corn on cob. Do not peel chop off both ends then peel twist hand around cob to get most of silk off. Then blanch for 5 minutes cool in cold ice water put in bag and seal with food saver, and freeze. When your ready to eat it micro wave it for 5 minutes.

Now I like that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The Secret Life of Yarnie! Do you have your own tell all book?


no not yet need to have you find extra photos for me. :sm23: :sm23: :sm17:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I don't know what you mean, YL?


Well that just goes to show you I didn't either. Meant to say were you done with getting rid of things??

Brian on hold at the time posting. :sm12:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi WCK - chores have already begun - laundry - bed sheets. Vacuuming... Hope you enjoy your weekend, too.


yuck I hate chores. :sm17:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie needed a smile :sm01:
> 
> I used to freeze corn the same way, but haven't done any the last few years. Grocery store frozen corn and peas and pretty good quality and the prices are ok. I don't buy other frozen veggies because they seem too mushy. I used to do dilled carrots and pickled beets but haven't done them for a long time either.


Oh pickled beets I love them but have never done them. How come some times they have a taste of like dirt??


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK is it still hot there? Rain, rain rain here. Good news it is 69 degrees. Smells funky around here. I hope no mildew is growing.
> Gali when is your sister coming back to your house.
> Tomorrow is DH and I 's 46th anniversary. Long , long time for us to be together. God is Good!


Oh know what you mean about rain. We have had 6 inches this month normal is about 2.5 inches.

tomatoes have rot from to much rain so most have had to be toss. I miss my tomatoes.

It smells like mildew here to CB.

Happy Anniversary Mr. and Mrs. Bumpkins .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> This is so funny. The thinks knitters knit and the pictured knitters post makes me smile.


Hi Gali how are you doing? Miss you but love your Adv. Nice hat.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have caught up yea.

Only have 6 more ears of corn to do, then done. Well maybe more green beans. No CB I did not get them from garden went to farmers market . Corn from a farm near here, nice older men and picks it fresh for me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I have caught up yea.
> 
> Only have 6 more ears of corn to do, then done. Well maybe more green beans. No CB I did not get them from garden went to farmers market . Corn from a farm near here, nice older men and picks it fresh for me.


How did you know I was wondering. You are scary. You read my mind. :sm10:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK is it still hot there? Rain, rain rain here. Good news it is 69 degrees. Smells funky around here. I hope no mildew is growing.
> Gali when is your sister coming back to your house.
> Tomorrow is DH and I 's 46th anniversary. Long , long time for us to be together. God is Good!


Happy Anniversary CB!! Have you got plans for tomorrow? Is your vacation starting soon?

Still too hot for me. I just checked the thermometer and it's 81F. I would love rain.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> no not yet need to have you find extra photos for me. :sm23: :sm23: :sm17:


I'll have to hunt them up so you and CB can have a joint book tour :sm23: Of course I will want an autographed copy from each of you!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh pickled beets I love them but have never done them. How come some times they have a taste of like dirt??


I don't know; maybe they are old beets?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Anniversary CB!! Have you got plans for tomorrow? Is your vacation starting soon?
> 
> Still too hot for me. I just checked the thermometer and it's 81F. I would love rain.


Take some of our rain. Our yard is a swamp. Eighty one at night is hot. Is everything dry? I hope no fires for you.
Dh asked me what I wanted for Anniversary. I told him the trip is enough for me. Next Saturday is our day to leave.I will cook him a steak dinner. Thanks for the Happy Day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'll have to hunt them up so you and CB can have a joint book tour :sm23: Of course I will want an autographed copy from each of you!


O.K. I will autograph CB's book and she can autograph mine. That way no one will be able to tell the difference. Nay I can never top CB's adventures . I mean my life as a stripper sloppy is dull compared to her's. :sm02:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Take some of our rain. Our yard is a swamp. Eighty one at night is hot. Is everything dry? I hope no fires for you.
> Dh asked me what I wanted for Anniversary. I told him the trip is enough for me. Next Saturday is our day to leave.I will cook him a steak dinner. Thanks for the Happy Day.


Thankful that there are no major fires here this year; lots of warnings for people to be careful - especially with cigarettes and hot mufflers.

Steak dinner sounds yummy; do you have mushrooms too? You can have lots of shrimp on your holiday.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Take some of our rain. Our yard is a swamp. Eighty one at night is hot. Is everything dry? I hope no fires for you.
> Dh asked me what I wanted for Anniversary. I told him the trip is enough for me. Next Saturday is our day to leave.I will cook him a steak dinner. Thanks for the Happy Day.


Your a good wife. I let my hubby take me out to eat. I don't do cooking on anniversary, birthdays or any day I can get away with it. That's why I have so many vegs. left at end of year. :sm02:

I know you wonder about my answer to your question cause you mention it before a couple pages back you thought I had a garden full.

We have yet to get one blossom on green beans. This weather was not nice. I was so excited to have tomatoes finial and then the rain ruin that too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> O.K. I will autograph CB's book and she can autograph mine. That way no one will be able to tell the difference. Nay I can never top CB's adventures . I mean my life as a stripper sloppy is dull compared to her's. :sm02:


Yes, CB's adventures are one of a kind!! Life is never boring in the Bumpkin household.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> O.K. I will autograph CB's book and she can autograph mine. That way no one will be able to tell the difference. Nay I can never top CB's adventures . I mean my life as a stripper sloppy is dull compared to her's. :sm02:


I don't know about that. You could tell all about bridge building. I am clueless on that. You can have the stripper thingy. I will stay far away from the pole. :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thankful that there are no major fires here this year; lots of warnings for people to be careful - especially with cigarettes and hot mufflers.
> 
> Steak dinner sounds yummy; do you have mushrooms too? You can have lots of shrimp on your holiday.


I know there have been fires on the way to Little Rock where the woods were set on fire from cigarettes or cars. It is so scary when that happens but I don't think anywhere south would catch on fire right now. 
Yes I will have mushrooms for the steak. If it doesn't rain we can grill the steaks but I am not going to count on it. Yes lots of crab and shrimp in just a few days. Oink!

:sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes, CB's adventures are one of a kind!! Life is never boring in the Bumpkin household.


Never but one can wish. :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know about that. You could tell all about bridge building. I am clueless on that. You can have the stripper thingy. I will stay far away from the pole. :sm23:


Oh but you have a pole just not that kind of pole.

Guess what on the bridge front. Those steal beams they put in well seem they can only go down about 20 feet and so there are these huge beams sticking up to the sky. DIL who does survey for road work said they may have to take beams out and blast the rocks under water to get them in where they should be. Hubby said forman said they were going to have a welder cut them off. If not that bridge will be so high up that you can touch the top of the tallest pine trees we have. This is getting to be a riot here.

They were suppose to be done with bridge in Oct. Well this last week they work two days. Mostly standing around look it over and talking.

Oh now that would be fun no bridge until next year.

I love it all traffic goes on the front road by our house.

I am having a good time seeing how many car's trucks will need front end alien ments. You see there is a bit of a dip in the road now. Well more then a dip like a drop off. Cars come flying through and boy can they bounce


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know there have been fires on the way to Little Rock where the woods were set on fire from cigarettes or cars. It is so scary when that happens but I don't think anywhere south would catch on fire right now.
> Yes I will have mushrooms for the steak. If it doesn't rain we can grill the steaks but I am not going to count on it. Yes lots of crab and shrimp in just a few days. Oink!
> 
> :sm09:


Oh yummy to the tummy. Lucky you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Never but one can wish. :sm06: :sm16:


What what you don't have to wish your dreams have come true. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know about that. You could tell all about bridge building. I am clueless on that. You can have the stripper thingy. I will stay far away from the pole. :sm23:


A couple of local women added poles to their fitness centre; they say it is an excellent way to exercise and good for people that need some help to keep their balance. I don't know how well they are doing with it. And maypole dancing used to be very popular in some areas - we could see if the editor will add that to the Righter's Fall Fest er vale program. And of course Chewy needs a pole :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A couple of local women added poles to their fitness centre; they say it is an excellent way to exercise and good for people that need some help to keep their balance. I don't know how well they are doing with it. And maypole dancing used to be very popular in some areas - we could see if the editor will add that to the Righter's Fall Fest er vale program. And of course Chewy needs a pole :sm23:


That would be so funny. I would be at the bottom of the pole. I have trouble staying on the ground anyway when I walk. DH would lay on the floor laughing.
We use to have maypoles at school along time ago.
Yarnie can spin a yarn about me but I personally won't be wrapping myself around a metal pole. :sm05:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A couple of local women added poles to their fitness centre; they say it is an excellent way to exercise and good for people that need some help to keep their balance. I don't know how well they are doing with it. And maypole dancing used to be very popular in some areas - we could see if the editor will add that to the Righter's Fall Fest er vale program. And of course Chewy needs a pole :sm23:


Yes and we can mention all those with injuries after they dance on the poles. I would love to see them hanging upside down. You do know that we would need to hold everyone up on pole or we would all be on the ground with the first swing around.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We have had rain. But since we live in sand country, it has not caused a problem. Husband has been at a steam engine days, since Thursday. He will be back tomorrow. Some will have a problem getting their big machines out since the ground is so wet.
> 
> Since he is gone all day, I am able to go where I want. Knitting group on Friday, my daughter and two of her boys were there. Then she helped me with a problem, I had with a computer program at work. Since she is the problem solver at her work, she was able to solve my problems. She has been doing taxes for 9 years now.
> 
> Time for bed. so good night!


Oh glad to know you are alright was getting worried about you. Nice to know you are having a good alone time. Glad you got daughter to fix computer for you. 
God Bless you Joey and sweet dreams.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We have had rain. But since we live in sand country, it has not caused a problem. Husband has been at a steam engine days, since Thursday. He will be back tomorrow. Some will have a problem getting their big machines out since the ground is so wet.
> 
> Since he is gone all day, I am able to go where I want. Knitting group on Friday, my daughter and two of her boys were there. Then she helped me with a problem, I had with a computer program at work. Since she is the problem solver at her work, she was able to solve my problems. She has been doing taxes for 9 years now.
> 
> Time for bed. so good night!


I am glad you are feeling better. It is nice to have a day alone sometimes. Sweet dreams.XX


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh but you have a pole just not that kind of pole.
> 
> Guess what on the bridge front. Those steal beams they put in well seem they can only go down about 20 feet and so there are these huge beams sticking up to the sky. DIL who does survey for road work said they may have to take beams out and blast the rocks under water to get them in where they should be. Hubby said forman said they were going to have a welder cut them off. If not that bridge will be so high up that you can touch the top of the tallest pine trees we have. This is getting to be a riot here.
> 
> ...


Maybe they will build a ramp up and off the bridge and it will be like a mini roller coaster ride. If they knew how entertaining this was, they would charge you an entertainment tax :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe they will build a ramp up and off the bridge and it will be like a mini roller coaster ride. If they knew how entertaining this was, they would charge you an entertainment tax :sm23:


I know I am really getting to enjoy it. Plus as an added bonus hubby is busy talking to all of them. He knows everyone of them starting with electric lines down to the bridge builders. So nice to have he bending their ears and out of the way for me. Like a mini vacation for me. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> We have had rain. But since we live in sand country, it has not caused a problem. Husband has been at a steam engine days, since Thursday. He will be back tomorrow. Some will have a problem getting their big machines out since the ground is so wet.
> 
> Since he is gone all day, I am able to go where I want. Knitting group on Friday, my daughter and two of her boys were there. Then she helped me with a problem, I had with a computer program at work. Since she is the problem solver at her work, she was able to solve my problems. She has been doing taxes for 9 years now.
> 
> Time for bed. so good night!


Glad you had time to relax and just do what you want, when you want. Nice to have a computer expert in the family!

Have a good night Joey.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Going to say goodnight too. I haven't been to church since the heat started up. I am going try to make it in the morning. Lord bless all of my friends. Love you and sweet dreams. I hope I don't dream of bridges or poles tonight. XX ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I know I am really getting to enjoy it. Plus as an added bonus hubby is busy talking to all of them. He knows everyone of them starting with electric lines down to the bridge builders. So nice to have he bending their ears and out of the way for me. Like a mini vacation for me. :sm23: :sm23:


A good fringe benefit to make up for the pounding and dust :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Going to say goodnight too. I haven't been to church since the heat started up. I am going try to make it in the morning. Lord bless all of my friends. Love you and sweet dreams. I hope I don't dream of bridges or poles tonight. XX ♥


Sleep well CB; sweet dreams for you too -- gardens and pretty flowers


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am getting off to it is after 12 and I am tired.

So God's blessing on all and sweet dreams.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I blanch and strip the corn off the cob, then bag it and use the food saver it is nice as it sucks the air out and seal's it at the same time,
> 
> Also found a new way of doing it leaving corn on cob. Do not peel chop off both ends then peel twist hand around cob to get most of silk off. Then blanch for 5 minutes cool in cold ice water put in bag and seal with food saver, and freeze. When your ready to eat it micro wave it for 5 minutes.
> 
> Now I like that.


Thanks, YL. I'll remember this.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Well that just goes to show you I didn't either. Meant to say were you done with getting rid of things??
> 
> Brian on hold at the time posting. :sm12:


No, not done getting rid of things! That's for sure!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Happy Anniversary CB!! Have you got plans for tomorrow? Is your vacation starting soon?
> 
> Still too hot for me. I just checked the thermometer and it's 81F. I would love rain.


Happy Anniversary, CB!!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> yuck I hate chores. :sm17:


 :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I know I am really getting to enjoy it. Plus as an added bonus hubby is busy talking to all of them. He knows everyone of them starting with electric lines down to the bridge builders. So nice to have he bending their ears and out of the way for me. Like a mini vacation for me. :sm23: :sm23:


Can my DH come to help your DH bend some ears. Mine are almost broken off from all the bending. :sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks LL. XX


Lukelucy said:


> Happy Anniversary, CB!!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks LL. XX


Hugs to both of you. Give one to your husband for me.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Hugs to the Bumpkins celebrating 46 years together


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hugs to the Bumpkins celebrating 46 years together


Wow! - 46 years is great!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thanks, YL. I'll remember this.


Me too, just finish last of corn to freeze and save two ears for tomorrow. Have not had a one this summer.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can my DH come to help your DH bend some ears. Mine are almost broken off from all the bending. :sm02:


Sure send him up here. But I don't do wash clothes or cook, or clean when I have company so send him enough to last a couple of months. Remember it is getting cooler here so warm clothes will be needed. Also he will have to be a bit patience with hubby as he has mouth rot from talking every ones head off. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe they will build a ramp up and off the bridge and it will be like a mini roller coaster ride. If they knew how entertaining this was, they would charge you an entertainment tax :sm23:


Oh your bad but so so funny depends moment here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Know I can tell my little secret 

On the 17th of Aug. Love of my life and I celebrated 50 years of wedded bliss. Well take or leave out a bit of the bliss part . Had to cuff him upside the head more then once.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I did it all of it in one day roast in crockpot, corn done, vaccum, washing half done. Cleaning up mess done, and the list goes on and on and on. I am so tired I feel like a train ran over me.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK is it still hot there? Rain, rain rain here. Good news it is 69 degrees. Smells funky around here. I hope no mildew is growing.
> Gali when is your sister coming back to your house.
> Tomorrow is DH and I 's 46th anniversary. Long , long time for us to be together. God is Good!


Happy Anniversary CB.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Know I can tell my little secret
> 
> On the 17th of Aug. Love of my life and I celebrated 50 years of wedded bliss. Well take or leave out a bit of the bliss part . Had to cuff him upside the head more then once.


Happy 50th Mr. and Mrs Yarnie! You thought you didn't like him when you met him. You were wrong!

:sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Happy Anniversary CB.


Thanks Solo, Yarnie, LL and WCK!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Know I can tell my little secret
> 
> On the 17th of Aug. Love of my life and I celebrated 50 years of wedded bliss. Well take or leave out a bit of the bliss part . Had to cuff him upside the head more then once.


Happy Anniversary to Mr. and Mrs. Yarnie.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Know I can tell my little secret
> 
> On the 17th of Aug. Love of my life and I celebrated 50 years of wedded bliss. Well take or leave out a bit of the bliss part . Had to cuff him upside the head more then once.


Happy Belated Anniversary! YL! Many more for you both.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Know I can tell my little secret
> 
> On the 17th of Aug. Love of my life and I celebrated 50 years of wedded bliss. Well take or leave out a bit of the bliss part . Had to cuff him upside the head more then once.


Congrats to the Yarnies on their Golden Wedding anniversary


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I did it all of it in one day roast in crockpot, corn done, vaccum, washing half done. Cleaning up mess done, and the list goes on and on and on. I am so tired I feel like a train ran over me.


Time to sit back and enjoy the rest of the day Yarnie; snuggle with Willie, nap, read, knit, nap


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Congrats to the Yarnies on their Golden Wedding anniversary


I love it, WCK. You are making me laugh.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I love it, WCK. You are making me laugh.


Only 22 more years for DH and me to reach the target :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Congrats to the Yarnies on their Golden Wedding anniversary


Yes and I am not about to trade him in and have to retrain another one. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Only 22 more years for DH and me to reach the target :sm23:


Your just a babe in the woods of marriage department.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you CB Solo LL and WCK . It was nothing really just 50 years of growing old and seeing him grow old while I myself manage to stay sweet and young lovely and you know the rest of the story. Or maybe you do not know and maybe do not want to. I go with the last one.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes and I am not about to trade him in and have to retrain another one. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I tell DH the same thing!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Thank you CB Solo LL and WCK . It was nothing really just 50 years of growing old and seeing him grow old while I myself manage to stay sweet and young lovely and you know the rest of the story. Or maybe you do not know and maybe do not want to. I go with the last one.


You'll always be a sweet young lovely :sm17:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Off to bed early. A dentist appointment . Sweet dreams to everyone. XX ♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

nite and hope least pain at appointment tomorrow.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You'll always be a sweet young lovely :sm17:


Ah you know me to well . :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

getting off to am rally getting cross eyed . Got a lot done today and am tired. God Bless.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes and I am not about to trade him in and have to retrain another one. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Ha Ha! That's how I feel...


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Happy Anniversary CB!!!
Happy Anniversary YarnLady!!!!!
Congratulation to you, your husbands and your many years together.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

sweet


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Nothing happening here today. My posts keep doubling, I've done all I know to do to correct the problem. Maybe it will heal on it's own. I'm making cinnamon rolls to celebrate the DP anniversaries and I have a bag of Dunkin Donuts coffee. TL


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Happy Anniversary CB!!!
> Happy Anniversary YarnLady!!!!!
> Congratulation to you, your husbands and your many years together.


Celebrate! Wish we could have a party!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Nothing happening here today. My posts keep doubling, I've done all I know to do to correct the problem. Maybe it will heal on it's own. I'm making cinnamon rolls to celebrate the DP anniversaries and I have a bag of Dunkin Donuts coffee. TL


I'll be right over.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> You'll always be a sweet young lovely :sm17:


I agree.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Nothing happening here today. My posts keep doubling, I've done all I know to do to correct the problem. Maybe it will heal on it's own. I'm making cinnamon rolls to celebrate the DP anniversaries and I have a bag of Dunkin Donuts coffee. TL


I'll be over before the timer dings. Yum.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I've found the best frozen corn & green beans are just shuck corn on cob remove silks & freeze in freezer bags then put green beans unwashed, unsnapped in freezer bags then into a brown paper bag in the freezer. Cook corn in Micro or boil & take out the amount of GB's you want, wash, snap or leave whole then cook in a little water with seasoning until the doneness you want. Yum, yum! I'm waiting for surgery as think Dr's are scared of killing me! I'm not afraid as the Lord is with me! Hugs, my Denim sisters! Janie


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I've found the best frozen corn & green beans are just shuck corn on cob remove silks & freeze in freezer bags then put green beans unwashed, unsnapped in freezer bags then into a brown paper bag in the freezer. Cook corn in Micro or boil & take out the amount of GB's you want, wash, snap or leave whole then cook in a little water with seasoning until the doneness you want. Yum, yum! I'm waiting for surgery as think Dr's are scared of killing me! I'm not afraid as the Lord is with me! Hugs, my Denim sisters! Janie


Janeway,

From what (maybe you or someone else) wrote last year, I just put my green beans in a brown paper bag in the freezer. I use them for soup or stirfry. If it is stirfry, I don't let them thaw as they can get mushy.

Keep us posted on what your doctor says. Prayers for you.

I am getting too old to can foods and process all of it. The easier the better.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Only 22 more years for DH and me to reach the target :sm23:


 :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Happy Anniversary CB!!!
> Happy Anniversary YarnLady!!!!!
> Congratulation to you, your husbands and your many years together.


Thanks Gali. XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Nothing happening here today. My posts keep doubling, I've done all I know to do to correct the problem. Maybe it will heal on it's own. I'm making cinnamon rolls to celebrate the DP anniversaries and I have a bag of Dunkin Donuts coffee. TL


Now you have done it. I can't stop thinking about cinnamon rolls. I hope you enjoyed them for us. :sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I've found the best frozen corn & green beans are just shuck corn on cob remove silks & freeze in freezer bags then put green beans unwashed, unsnapped in freezer bags then into a brown paper bag in the freezer. Cook corn in Micro or boil & take out the amount of GB's you want, wash, snap or leave whole then cook in a little water with seasoning until the doneness you want. Yum, yum! I'm waiting for surgery as think Dr's are scared of killing me! I'm not afraid as the Lord is with me! Hugs, my Denim sisters! Janie


What kind of surgery are you needing Janie. Yes I agree the Lord is with you and the dr. Love you and miss you. Prayers . ♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> sweet


Oh more then sweet whose pattern is it? Want to buy it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Happy Anniversary CB!!!
> Happy Anniversary YarnLady!!!!!
> Congratulation to you, your husbands and your many years together.


Thank you it was my pleasure to keep him on this earth long enough to know who lucky he was and is to have such a wonderful kind good looking and smart wife. :sm16:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Off to bed early. A dentist appointment . Sweet dreams to everyone. XX ♥


How was your appointment CB? Hope your mouth isn't sore.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> sweet


very sweet, love the picot edge and ties


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Nothing happening here today. My posts keep doubling, I've done all I know to do to correct the problem. Maybe it will heal on it's own. I'm making cinnamon rolls to celebrate the DP anniversaries and I have a bag of Dunkin Donuts coffee. TL


I'm imagining the wonderful aroma of fresh cinnamon rolls


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Nothing happening here today. My posts keep doubling, I've done all I know to do to correct the problem. Maybe it will heal on it's own. I'm making cinnamon rolls to celebrate the DP anniversaries and I have a bag of Dunkin Donuts coffee. TL


Oh but it is nice to just see you posting again and you can double it any time. It is good I need to read things twice to understand what is being posted. Brain malfunction here. I mean I read post to fast and need to double check. when I don't dah. I know another women who does that meaning read post her hand is in gear before her brain functions has started. But then even that does not seem to work. I think she has a problem a big problem :sm06:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I've found the best frozen corn & green beans are just shuck corn on cob remove silks & freeze in freezer bags then put green beans unwashed, unsnapped in freezer bags then into a brown paper bag in the freezer. Cook corn in Micro or boil & take out the amount of GB's you want, wash, snap or leave whole then cook in a little water with seasoning until the doneness you want. Yum, yum! I'm waiting for surgery as think Dr's are scared of killing me! I'm not afraid as the Lord is with me! Hugs, my Denim sisters! Janie


Prayers for you Janie


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Thank you it was my pleasure to keep him on this earth long enough to know who lucky he was and is to have such a wonderful kind good looking and smart wife. :sm16:


Keep telling him that :sm01:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Nothing happening here today. My posts keep doubling, I've done all I know to do to correct the problem. Maybe it will heal on it's own. I'm making cinnamon rolls to celebrate the DP anniversaries and I have a bag of Dunkin Donuts coffee. TL


Oh forgot cinnamon rolls and oh Dunkin Donuts. I so love both and coffee oh my gosh I do so love Do Nuts. :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I've found the best frozen corn & green beans are just shuck corn on cob remove silks & freeze in freezer bags then put green beans unwashed, unsnapped in freezer bags then into a brown paper bag in the freezer. Cook corn in Micro or boil & take out the amount of GB's you want, wash, snap or leave whole then cook in a little water with seasoning until the doneness you want. Yum, yum! I'm waiting for surgery as think Dr's are scared of killing me! I'm not afraid as the Lord is with me! Hugs, my Denim sisters! Janie


That is the only way to do corn and green beans.

Jayne big arm wraps and love to you. Your in my prayers.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I guess I added a few pages in my book today. I woke up at 4:30 and couldn't go back to sleep because I was afraid I would miss my dentist appointment I watched a little "Columbo". Then I drank my coffee and got ready. I got to the dentist at 8:40 just like I was suppose too. The new girl wanted to know my name. I was thinking didn't she know I was coming? The other lady that does the bills said to me "hi how are ya doing today"? I said ,"fine". That is what we say in the south. Then I sat down wanting to get my appointment over so I could go back to bed.  Then the lady that knew me said," Hon your appointment isn't until tomorrow". Grrr. She said when they had canceled last time they messed up my day. I went straight back home and took me a long nap. Now I have to do the same thing over again tomorrow but a later appointment. It was a test. I think I past it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh but it is nice to just see you posting again and you can double it any time. It is good I need to read things twice to understand what is being posted. Brain malfunction here. I mean I read post to fast and need to double check. when I don't dah. I know another women who does that meaning read post her hand is in gear before her brain functions has started. But then even that does not seem to work. I think she has a problem a big problem :sm06:


That describes a few people we've come to know, brain on delayed function while mouth/fingers are in gear


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I guess I added a few pages in my book today. I woke up at 4:30 and couldn't go back to sleep because I was afraid I would miss my dentist appointment I watched a little "Columbo". Then I drank my coffee and got ready. I got to the dentist at 8:40 just like I was suppose too. The new girl wanted to know my name. I was thinking didn't she know I was coming? The other lady that does the bills said to me "hi how are ya doing today"? I said ,"fine". That is what we say in the south. Then I sat down wanting to get my appointment over so I could go back to bed.  Then the lady that knew me said," Hon your appointment isn't until tomorrow". Grrr. She said when they had canceled last time they messed up my day. I went straight back home and took me a long nap. Now I have to do the same thing over again tomorrow but a later appointment. It was a test. I think I past it.


 :sm23: I never sleep well before an early appointment either; afraid that the alarm won't work and that will be the one morning I sleep in


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That describes a few people we've come to know, brain on delayed function while mouth/fingers are in gear


Yes there are more than one. Just like the one that said if you can buy a gun in US without any back ground check over the internet.My DH and family know all about guns and how to get them legally . Some people think they know everything but sad news is they don't. Just words in their dim little heads.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I guess I added a few pages in my book today. I woke up at 4:30 and couldn't go back to sleep because I was afraid I would miss my dentist appointment I watched a little "Columbo". Then I drank my coffee and got ready. I got to the dentist at 8:40 just like I was suppose too. The new girl wanted to know my name. I was thinking didn't she know I was coming? The other lady that does the bills said to me "hi how are ya doing today"? I said ,"fine". That is what we say in the south. Then I sat down wanting to get my appointment over so I could go back to bed.  Then the lady that knew me said," Hon your appointment isn't until tomorrow". Grrr. She said when they had canceled last time they messed up my day. I went straight back home and took me a long nap. Now I have to do the same thing over again tomorrow but a later appointment. It was a test. I think I past it.


Oh you all are to funny. Sorry I am laughing it is a depends moment. By the time this is all done you will have to sleep for a week. I do hope though that it is not to painful. But my gosh you are making me laugh so hard.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes there are more than one. Just like the one that said if you can buy a gun in US without any back ground check over the internet.My DH and family know all about guns and how to get them legally . Some people think they know everything but sad news is they don't. Just words in their dim little heads.


People who are willing to break laws or rules will always find a way to get what they want.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes there are more than one. Just like the one that said if you can buy a gun in US without any back ground check over the internet.My DH and family know all about guns and how to get them legally . Some people think they know everything but sad news is they don't. Just words in their dim little heads.


You know why they are dim wits the light bulb has burned out in their little heads and they can't figure out how to change it. :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You know why they are dim wits the light bulb has burned out in their little heads and they can't figure out how to change it. :sm16: :sm23:


I guess they are using the Al Gore light bulbs. They are all too dim.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> People who are willing to break laws or rules will always find a way to get what they want.


So true, but some people can't get that through their mind set. They think if they can make more laws and take away guns that all will be wonderful and no one will ever again use a gun to hurt any one.

I think it is called wearing Rose colored glasses, or is it they have been smelling the roses to much and brain is on smell a vision and not on think a vision.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

The news here tonight was all about the floods in Louisiana . So sad people had shovels scooping up all of their things and dumping them all out in the yard. So sad for them. Our power bill will go up like it did with Katrina .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bridge News Alert:

This is just cracking me up.

Today the men of bridge building came and remember I told about the iron beams being so high. Well today they removed them.

Hubby out asking why, well it seem they hit bed rock and can not get them down to where they are suppose to be. So they took them out. Forman told Hubby it is the county's problem now. So it looks like bridge is on stand by. I mean we will all be on stand by until they can by a stand for the bridge.(yes I am laughing).

So I talk to my DIL and guess what she said they will have to blast the bedrock out in order to get iron beams down deep enough to support the bridge. Now if that is the only way they can do it they will have to buy out our house and the rest on this block and on other side of river(creek) too. This is getting to be a riot just watching what will be happening next. The old bridge was built in 1911 and lasted all of these years. Now think of this, they manage to do that in the days of old. But now they can't even figure out that maybe someone should have check to see how deep they could go before they started this whole thing. They must of had a duh moment.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

David Dingwall was a former federal Liberal politician who was recorded saying "I'm entitled to my entitlements" after outrageous expenses were reported and then claiming a large severance payment for a job that he resigned from (he even expensed a pack of chicklets gum!). That film clip of him saying it was shown over and over. Well several members of our new Liberal government seem to have the same self entitled attitude. Expensive limos hired from campaign supporters, paying for airport lounge membership, hiring professional photographers to take pics at meetings and press conferences when photographers were already there, manicures/pedicures, massages -- and the list goes on. The overall $$ aren't huge compared to total expenses, but the same old liberal sense of entitlement is rearing it's head again. That was one area that the previous Conservative govt was strict about


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bridge News Alert:
> 
> This is just cracking me up.
> 
> ...


They should have left the bridge alone in the first place. Too many short cuts now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> So true, but some people can't get that through their mind set. They think if they can make more laws and take away guns that all will be wonderful and no one will ever again use a gun to hurt any one.
> 
> I think it is called wearing Rose colored glasses, or is it they have been smelling the roses to much and brain is on smell a vision and not on think a vision.


Seems some people are quick to call for news laws (not just for guns) instead of enforcing existing laws; we have similar problems of laws not being properly enforced or courts not applying the laws consistently


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The news here tonight was all about the floods in Louisiana . So sad people had shovels scooping up all of their things and dumping them all out in the yard. So sad for them. Our power bill will go up like it did with Katrina .


It's so sad to see those news clips and the CA fires too


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Bridge News Alert:
> 
> This is just cracking me up.
> 
> ...


So who decided a new bridge was needed instead of fixing old bridge?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It's so sad to see those news clips and the CA fires too


Yes the fires would be worse.
Upsetting to see people having to chunk all of their belongings in a dump pile.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> David Dingwall was a former federal Liberal politician who was recorded saying "I'm entitled to my entitlements" after outrageous expenses were reported and then claiming a large severance payment for a job that he resigned from (he even expensed a pack of chicklets gum!). That film clip of him saying it was shown over and over. Well several members of our new Liberal government seem to have the same self entitled attitude. Expensive limos hired from campaign supporters, paying for airport lounge membership, hiring professional photographers to take pics at meetings and press conferences when photographers were already there, manicures/pedicures, massages -- and the list goes on. The overall $$ aren't huge compared to total expenses, but the same old liberal sense of entitlement is rearing it's head again. That was one area that the previous Conservative govt was strict about


Now that would make me want to send him off . Isn't it amazing how those who are suppose to serve the people feel they have to serve themselves before they even think of anyone else.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes the fires would be worse.
> Upsetting to see people having to chunk all of their belongings in a dump pile.


The fires and the floods it is sad to think of what people will have to do to get back to normal or if they will ever be normal.

What is so sad about the floods is where some where flooded they did not have flood insurance as they were told they did not need it.

Samaritan's Purse is there to help, Red Cross, and a presidential candidate who donated money. But they will sure need more. How to you replace a house with out the funds to do so.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The fires and the floods it is sad to think of what people will have to do to get back to normal or if they will ever be normal.
> 
> What is so sad about the floods is where some where flooded they did not have flood insurance as they were told they did not need it.
> 
> Samaritan's Purse is there to help, Red Cross, and a presidential candidate who donated money. But they will sure need more. How to you replace a house with out the funds to do so.


After Katrina we had to pay a tax on our electric bill. We will probably have to do it again for the floods. We are all in it together.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> So who decided a new bridge was needed instead of fixing old bridge?


Why of the county government and state approved it I am sure. They decide the old bridge was not wide enough. Isn't it funny that a bridge lasted since 1911. But we are told the new one would only last 20 years. Well not to worry they can't even get the new one started. May have to build one of those wooden ones and have gnomes hold it up. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> After Katrina we had to pay a tax on our electric bill. We will probably have to do it again for the floods. We are all in it together.


That is sad has the electric bill gone down since then? Bet it hasn't, and why you may ask? Because they can get away with it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Getting off for tonight. I need to be bright and busy tail for tomorrow. See you after lunch sometime if I am not napping. XX ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> That is sad has the electric bill gone down since then? Bet it hasn't, and why you may ask? Because they can get away with it.


No it has never gone down since Katrina. It doubled and never got back to normal.
:sm03:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Getting off for tonight. I need to be bright and busy tail for tomorrow. See you after lunch sometime if I am not napping. XX ♥


Nite there and God Bless and hope you do not fall asleep in chair while waiting to be called into the den of ist chair.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off to it is getting late here too.
So May God Bless you and keep you in his loving arms for tonight.

Nite to you WCK.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> How was your appointment CB? Hope your mouth isn't sore.


CB, how did the dentist go?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I guess I added a few pages in my book today. I woke up at 4:30 and couldn't go back to sleep because I was afraid I would miss my dentist appointment I watched a little "Columbo". Then I drank my coffee and got ready. I got to the dentist at 8:40 just like I was suppose too. The new girl wanted to know my name. I was thinking didn't she know I was coming? The other lady that does the bills said to me "hi how are ya doing today"? I said ,"fine". That is what we say in the south. Then I sat down wanting to get my appointment over so I could go back to bed.  Then the lady that knew me said," Hon your appointment isn't until tomorrow". Grrr. She said when they had canceled last time they messed up my day. I went straight back home and took me a long nap. Now I have to do the same thing over again tomorrow but a later appointment. It was a test. I think I past it.


OH, NO! I am so sorry! I have done that! Up so early, too!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Bridge News Alert:
> 
> This is just cracking me up.
> 
> ...


It's your own personal neighborhood Bridgegate. :sm11:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> David Dingwall was a former federal Liberal politician who was recorded saying "I'm entitled to my entitlements" after outrageous expenses were reported and then claiming a large severance payment for a job that he resigned from (he even expensed a pack of chicklets gum!). That film clip of him saying it was shown over and over. Well several members of our new Liberal government seem to have the same self entitled attitude. Expensive limos hired from campaign supporters, paying for airport lounge membership, hiring professional photographers to take pics at meetings and press conferences when photographers were already there, manicures/pedicures, massages -- and the list goes on. The overall $$ aren't huge compared to total expenses, but the same old liberal sense of entitlement is rearing it's head again. That was one area that the previous Conservative govt was strict about


Sorry WCK, It's easy for them to spend your money, they have lost touch of how hard you work for it, and it's always much more than what leaks out. Their feeling of entitlement is a disease, one they would like to keep secret,not easy to do anymore. It's just as bad in our local and State. The fish stinks from it's head to it's tail.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

[


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Please don't throw things at me........The acorns have been falling from the mighty oaks for 2 weeks, I've seen some discolored bushes in the woods. Yesterday I seen our first group of Canadian geese in their lovely V formation.....And I'm starting to smell pumpkin donuts. 
OK I'm going to duck and get out of the way while you read this seasonal up-date
Be kind and have a lovely day


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I guess I added a few pages in my book today. I woke up at 4:30 and couldn't go back to sleep because I was afraid I would miss my dentist appointment I watched a little "Columbo". Then I drank my coffee and got ready. I got to the dentist at 8:40 just like I was suppose too. The new girl wanted to know my name. I was thinking didn't she know I was coming? The other lady that does the bills said to me "hi how are ya doing today"? I said ,"fine". That is what we say in the south. Then I sat down wanting to get my appointment over so I could go back to bed.  Then the lady that knew me said," Hon your appointment isn't until tomorrow". Grrr. She said when they had canceled last time they messed up my day. I went straight back home and took me a long nap. Now I have to do the same thing over again tomorrow but a later appointment. It was a test. I think I past it.


I would wear the same thing and see if they notice. Might as well play with their minds a bit. :sm02: :sm02: Hope all goes well at the dentist.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The news here tonight was all about the floods in Louisiana . So sad people had shovels scooping up all of their things and dumping them all out in the yard. So sad for them. Our power bill will go up like it did with Katrina .


The people are going to need help for a long time. What they finally can get from FEMA won't be nearly enough to live on and fix up their homes. How many of these people are now jobless? They said 60K homes have been destroyed, but how many businesses have also been destroyed? Once the gov't leaves the area, in about 3 months, who will be helping these struggling families? Such devastation. Obama's ransom payment would have helped the area tremendously.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Bridge News Alert:
> 
> This is just cracking me up.
> 
> ...


the scary part is this is a small bridge. Imagine what will happen when the gov't takes over all the infrastructure rebuilding. More power to you Yarnie. At least the noise has stopped, for now and Willie can settle down.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> David Dingwall was a former federal Liberal politician who was recorded saying "I'm entitled to my entitlements" after outrageous expenses were reported and then claiming a large severance payment for a job that he resigned from (he even expensed a pack of chicklets gum!). That film clip of him saying it was shown over and over. Well several members of our new Liberal government seem to have the same self entitled attitude. Expensive limos hired from campaign supporters, paying for airport lounge membership, hiring professional photographers to take pics at meetings and press conferences when photographers were already there, manicures/pedicures, massages -- and the list goes on. The overall $$ aren't huge compared to total expenses, but the same old liberal sense of entitlement is rearing it's head again. That was one area that the previous Conservative govt was strict about


It doesn't take long for the rats to surface.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> CB, how did the dentist go?


It went great. I am so glad I only have one more visit. Just to get crowned. Thanks for asking. :sm02:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Please don't throw things at me........The acorns have been falling from the mighty oaks for 2 weeks, I've seen some discolored bushes in the woods. Yesterday I seen our first group of Canadian geese in their lovely V formation.....And I'm starting to smell pumpkin donuts.
> OK I'm going to duck and get out of the way while you read this seasonal up-date
> Be kind and have a lovely day


We won't get anything like that until Oct. I am so over summer! Enjoy your early fall. There you go talking about donuts again. :sm05:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It went great. I am so glad I only have one more visit. Just to get crowned. Thanks for asking. :sm02:


Great! Crowns are not bad at all.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What kind of surgery are you needing Janie. Yes I agree the Lord is with you and the dr. Love you and miss you. Prayers . ♥


I lost my teeth to abscesses about 30 years ago & the bone keeps deteriorating so oral surgeons told me a "permanent" fix would be to put under my front jaw bone a stainless plate with 2 prongs sticking up through my jaw bone for a bar across it for the dentures to "snap" onto that would hold them solid! It has been great for years, but somehow the left post broke & the risk of infection would be extremely dangerous with my heart condition. Now, it must be surgically removed - the entire plate & the prongs! They said my jaw bone probably will break & I'll be "wired" together for it to heal. They will put cadiver bone to help with the healing process.

My cardiologist team of 4 doctors says NO surgery & oral surgeon says I'll die from the infection! I'm letting them argue as I know this is in God's hands & I'm not worried & am calm & DH & DD don't understand me!

Thanks for the prayers as if the time comes for FL then I'm going south! God will go with me! I am taking a blender for the veggies! HA!

I don't have the net at home as they want a 2 year contract & FL is a short temporary time. My son-in-law paid for a Verison Hot Spot then he went with another net & I lost the hot spot! I'm still using the old IPAD he first bought as it doesn't hold much data as his new system.

Hugs to everyone!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I lost my teeth to abscesses about 30 years ago & the bone keeps deteriorating so oral surgeons told me a "permanent" fix would be to put under my front jaw bone a stainless plate with 2 prongs sticking up through my jaw bone for a bar across it for the dentures to "snap" onto that would hold them solid! It has been great for years, but somehow the left post broke & the risk of infection would be extremely dangerous with my heart condition. Now, it must be surgically removed - the entire plate & the prongs! They said my jaw bone probably will break & I'll be "wired" together for it to heal. They will put cadiver bone to help with the healing process.
> 
> My cardiologist team of 4 doctors says NO surgery & oral surgeon says I'll die from the infection! I'm letting them argue as I know this is in God's hands & I'm not worried & am calm & DH & DD don't understand me!
> 
> ...


Lord continue to bless our Janie. She is a witness to You Lord God. I pray for her healing in her body right now in Jesus Name. I pray she is able to eat and enjoy her home in Florida soon. Thank You for giving her Your Peace during this storm. May she continue to be a mighty witness for You !
Love you Janie . I am so happy you are able to check in with us when you can. XX
♥


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Popping in again . Kro-sha posted that Janeeee was dealing with some new stuff. I just want to let y'all know that some of us from the other side of the fence are thinking about her.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Sorry WCK, It's easy for them to spend your money, they have lost touch of how hard you work for it, and it's always much more than what leaks out. Their feeling of entitlement is a disease, one they would like to keep secret,not easy to do anymore. It's just as bad in our local and State. The fish stinks from it's head to it's tail.


You've got that right Gali! There have been recommendations to have each MP's expenses posted on-line, but for some strange reason many are unwilling to do that :sm14:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Please don't throw things at me........The acorns have been falling from the mighty oaks for 2 weeks, I've seen some discolored bushes in the woods. Yesterday I seen our first group of Canadian geese in their lovely V formation.....And I'm starting to smell pumpkin donuts.
> OK I'm going to duck and get out of the way while you read this seasonal up-date
> Be kind and have a lovely day


Nothing being thrown by me -- I love fall, it's my favourite season. We're still in summer mode here, but a few leaves have been changing colour and we have quite a few dried leaves because of the heat.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It went great. I am so glad I only have one more visit. Just to get crowned. Thanks for asking. :sm02:


Good news!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I lost my teeth to abscesses about 30 years ago & the bone keeps deteriorating so oral surgeons told me a "permanent" fix would be to put under my front jaw bone a stainless plate with 2 prongs sticking up through my jaw bone for a bar across it for the dentures to "snap" onto that would hold them solid! It has been great for years, but somehow the left post broke & the risk of infection would be extremely dangerous with my heart condition. Now, it must be surgically removed - the entire plate & the prongs! They said my jaw bone probably will break & I'll be "wired" together for it to heal. They will put cadiver bone to help with the healing process.
> 
> My cardiologist team of 4 doctors says NO surgery & oral surgeon says I'll die from the infection! I'm letting them argue as I know this is in God's hands & I'm not worried & am calm & DH & DD don't understand me!
> 
> ...


You've put your faith in the Great Healer while the other 2 argue it out. Keeping you in my prayers Janie.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You've put your faith in the Great Healer while the other 2 argue it out. Keeping you in my prayers Janie.


Janie, I am keeping you in my prayers, too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I blew my top tonight and then apologize to Poor Purl. Why well I ask for God in my life for a reason. That reason was not to hate, don't always get it right but do try so forgive me when I don't. Poor Purl and I may not agree about things in life. But we do have something in common a sense of humor. I am tired of the fighting and getting even. Well tried to get even again tonight. Had to ask God to help me as I knew it was wrong to even have posted what I did. I don't know if any of you will understand what I am saying. But have made peace with PP and a couple of other ladies on the other side. I have always said it is easier to hate then to love. Well It is a lesson I am still learning. I hate to see anyone on DP hurt by others and I spent so much time trying to get even since I came on KP. I had to be knock down to my knees and ask God to help me to get pass the hate. I am still having a time of it as I prove to night when I went after PP. I don't want to go down that road again. So if I hurt any of you here by saying this or that I have made friends with some on the other side am sorry. But that is my life and I want God to rule in my heart and not evil. It really is easier to hate then to love. It is a hard road to handle . I do not want to leave this earth with hate in my heart. Plus just because it is the internet and people feel they can say hurtful things and no one will know who they are. Well guess what God, Jesus and the Holy spirit know. I would rather have their love than be a person who spews hate for others and think no one knows. I am not about to hide my faith under a bushel basket.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I blew my top tonight and then apologize to Poor Purl. Why well I ask for God in my life for a reason. That reason was not to hate, don't always get it right but do try so forgive me when I don't. Poor Purl and I may not agree about things in life. But we do have something in common a sense of humor. I am tired of the fighting and getting even. Well tried to get even again tonight. Had to ask God to help me as I knew it was wrong to even have posted what I did. I don't know if any of you will understand what I am saying. But have made peace with PP and a couple of other ladies on the other side. I have always said it is easier to hate then to love. Well It is a lesson I am still learning. I hate to see anyone on DP hurt by others and I spent so much time trying to get even since I came on KP. I had to be knock down to my knees and ask God to help me to get pass the hate. I am still having a time of it as I prove to night when I went after PP. I don't want to go down that road again. So if I hurt any of you here by saying this or that I have made friends with some on the other side am sorry. But that is my life and I want God to rule in my heart and not evil. It really is easier to hate then to love. It is a hard road to handle . I do not want to leave this earth with hate in my heart. Plus just because it is the internet and people feel they can say hurtful things and no one will know who they are. Well guess what God, Jesus and the Holy spirit know. I would rather have their love than be a person who spews hate for others and think no one knows. I am not about to hide my faith under a bushel basket.


Yarnie , even Jesus got mad. You are a good person to take up for your friends. You are a good Christian and I am so glad you are my friend. You did the right thing by showing forgiveness to the ones that hurt you. I am proud of you ! ♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie , even Jesus got mad. You are a good person to take up for your friends. You are a good Christian and I am so glad you are my friend. You did the right thing by showing forgiveness to the ones that hurt you. I am proud of you ! ♥


Oh you make me cry CB. Thank you for understanding.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I blew my top tonight and then apologize to Poor Purl. Why well I ask for God in my life for a reason. That reason was not to hate, don't always get it right but do try so forgive me when I don't. Poor Purl and I may not agree about things in life. But we do have something in common a sense of humor. I am tired of the fighting and getting even. Well tried to get even again tonight. Had to ask God to help me as I knew it was wrong to even have posted what I did. I don't know if any of you will understand what I am saying. But have made peace with PP and a couple of other ladies on the other side. I have always said it is easier to hate then to love. Well It is a lesson I am still learning. I hate to see anyone on DP hurt by others and I spent so much time trying to get even since I came on KP. I had to be knock down to my knees and ask God to help me to get pass the hate. I am still having a time of it as I prove to night when I went after PP. I don't want to go down that road again. So if I hurt any of you here by saying this or that I have made friends with some on the other side am sorry. But that is my life and I want God to rule in my heart and not evil. It really is easier to hate then to love. It is a hard road to handle . I do not want to leave this earth with hate in my heart. Plus just because it is the internet and people feel they can say hurtful things and no one will know who they are. Well guess what God, Jesus and the Holy spirit know. I would rather have their love than be a person who spews hate for others and think no one knows. I am not about to hide my faith under a bushel basket.


I love you Yarnie! You are a wonderful friend and set a wonderful example.❤❤


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love you Yarnie! You are a wonderful friend and set a wonderful example.❤❤


Yes she is! ♥ We know your heart Yarnie and where you are coming from. It is ok.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> It's your own personal neighborhood Bridgegate. :sm11:


Oh now that is funny bridgegate but wait your right only government is in control. :sm08: :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I forgot to tell y'all what I did at the dentist today. The dentist had just gave me 3 shots. He left while the shots were working. I felt like I needed to get a drink of water and spit out the yucky shot taste in my mouth. Guess what I did? I took a big drink of water and spit and it came out the side of my mouth and down my shirt. I had to sit there from 11:00 to 1:15 with a wet shirt on. Right down the side of me. I never said a word but I know they wondered why I was so wet.:O


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Please don't throw things at me........The acorns have been falling from the mighty oaks for 2 weeks, I've seen some discolored bushes in the woods. Yesterday I seen our first group of Canadian geese in their lovely V formation.....And I'm starting to smell pumpkin donuts.
> OK I'm going to duck and get out of the way while you read this seasonal up-date
> Be kind and have a lovely day


Have not seen geese fly over but trees losing their leaves . Hubby saw first wooly Bear today and it was all white not brown nor black stripe it was strange. I could not believe it. Oh yes pumpkin donuts and apple donuts and apples and apple pie and squash and now I am hungry going to have to eat a brownie to keep me going till I can have all the above.

Don't duck to low as birds are grouping up and they could do a fly by on you and leave a message for you like they did to me. Nice little droppings.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I forgot to tell y'all what I did at the dentist today. The dentist had just gave me 3 shots. He left while the shots were working. I felt like I needed to get a drink of water and spit out the yucky shot taste in my mouth. Guess what I did? I took a big drink of water and spit and it came out the side of my mouth and down my shirt. I had to sit there from 11:00 to 1:15 with a wet shirt on. Right down the side of me. I never said a word but I know they wondered why I was so wet.:O


Oh CB only you could take something like that and make it funny . Oh my gosh can just see you setting there with a wet shirt.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I forgot to tell y'all what I did at the dentist today. The dentist had just gave me 3 shots. He left while the shots were working. I felt like I needed to get a drink of water and spit out the yucky shot taste in my mouth. Guess what I did? I took a big drink of water and spit and it came out the side of my mouth and down my shirt. I had to sit there from 11:00 to 1:15 with a wet shirt on. Right down the side of me. I never said a word but I know they wondered why I was so wet.:O


A wet t-shirt chapter for your book :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> the scary part is this is a small bridge. Imagine what will happen when the gov't takes over all the infrastructure rebuilding. More power to you Yarnie. At least the noise has stopped, for now and Willie can settle down.


That could be the reason our roads are in such bad shape. Did you know that the funds set aside for the rebuilding of the roads in Washington was raided by the government and also the funds in this state and it seem maybe county too. But not sure about county as only read about the state and head cheesy in Washington.

Noise did not stop today filling up holes that beams where taken out of. Dump trucks bring in gravel.

Then the real tickle my fanny was the semi that showed up with cement forms . Maybe they will just have a low bridge and water can spill over it. You couldn't make this stuff up it is a comedy of action that seems to go on and on.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I lost my teeth to abscesses about 30 years ago & the bone keeps deteriorating so oral surgeons told me a "permanent" fix would be to put under my front jaw bone a stainless plate with 2 prongs sticking up through my jaw bone for a bar across it for the dentures to "snap" onto that would hold them solid! It has been great for years, but somehow the left post broke & the risk of infection would be extremely dangerous with my heart condition. Now, it must be surgically removed - the entire plate & the prongs! They said my jaw bone probably will break & I'll be "wired" together for it to heal. They will put cadiver bone to help with the healing process.
> 
> My cardiologist team of 4 doctors says NO surgery & oral surgeon says I'll die from the infection! I'm letting them argue as I know this is in God's hands & I'm not worried & am calm & DH & DD don't understand me!
> 
> ...


Dear Morning Star you have the strength of a thousand angels and wish you nothing but Love and Peace. God Bless you Jayne, you are so special I am so glad we became friends. Praying for Gods grace for you. Arm wraps and Love sweet Morning Star.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A wet t-shirt chapter for your book :sm23:


I got to hid some of it with my dentist bib. I don't want that in my book. :sm12: :sm17:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SQM said:


> Popping in again . Kro-sha posted that Janeeee was dealing with some new stuff. I just want to let y'all know that some of us from the other side of the fence are thinking about her.


Know you are thinking of her . Sure when she reads this she will know that too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

When I said, My foot is slipping, Your mercy and loving-kindness, O Lord, held me up.
In the multitude of my [anxious] thoughts within me, Your comforts cheer and delight my soul.
Psalm 94:18-19 (AMP


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I blew my top tonight and then apologize to Poor Purl. Why well I ask for God in my life for a reason. That reason was not to hate, don't always get it right but do try so forgive me when I don't. Poor Purl and I may not agree about things in life. But we do have something in common a sense of humor. I am tired of the fighting and getting even. Well tried to get even again tonight. Had to ask God to help me as I knew it was wrong to even have posted what I did. I don't know if any of you will understand what I am saying. But have made peace with PP and a couple of other ladies on the other side. I have always said it is easier to hate then to love. Well It is a lesson I am still learning. I hate to see anyone on DP hurt by others and I spent so much time trying to get even since I came on KP. I had to be knock down to my knees and ask God to help me to get pass the hate. I am still having a time of it as I prove to night when I went after PP. I don't want to go down that road again. So if I hurt any of you here by saying this or that I have made friends with some on the other side am sorry. But that is my life and I want God to rule in my heart and not evil. It really is easier to hate then to love. It is a hard road to handle . I do not want to leave this earth with hate in my heart. Plus just because it is the internet and people feel they can say hurtful things and no one will know who they are. Well guess what God, Jesus and the Holy spirit know. I would rather have their love than be a person who spews hate for others and think no one knows. I am not about to hide my faith under a bushel basket.


YL, don't be hard on yourself. It is very easy to get upset by them. The best thing is to stay away.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I forgot to tell y'all what I did at the dentist today. The dentist had just gave me 3 shots. He left while the shots were working. I felt like I needed to get a drink of water and spit out the yucky shot taste in my mouth. Guess what I did? I took a big drink of water and spit and it came out the side of my mouth and down my shirt. I had to sit there from 11:00 to 1:15 with a wet shirt on. Right down the side of me. I never said a word but I know they wondered why I was so wet.:O


You'll never do that again!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love you Yarnie! You are a wonderful friend and set a wonderful example.❤❤


Friend I love, example I am not wish I was but can get so angry and find it so so easy to go off.

I find you more of what I would like to be kind and answer post not in angry but with reason and truth.

Solo does that too.

I do not like what they say about Joey as they do not nor will they ever understand what she means. Its like it has become a game up there, and Joey is the one to go after. As I have met up with her and know what she is about they have no clue who she is.

I wish I had Joey's faith she is a Paul in my book. Paul was an apostle a follower of Jesus. CB is also a Paul. Paul after Jesus blinded him and gave him back his site he never once turn away from his beliefs . He was punish in such away that I wonder how he kept his faith in tact and still carried on . But then I do not expect them to really understand what Joey is about and doing. Like I said they do not know her. When one can make a mountain out of nothing and carry on like some do. Well enough said.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> YL, don't be hard on yourself. It is very easy to get upset by them. The best thing is to stay away.


Your right LL I do have to learn not to get involved with what is happening with it all. Now if I could only practice what I preach . (ha ha)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Thanks Yarnie. I do get a good laugh when I read some of the things they say about me. I wish I had the faith of Paul, but not even close. But I will carry on.
> 
> I am so happy we have been able to meet. You are a good friend. It may be awhile before I will be able to drive to see you. Two hours of shopping is my limit now.


Oh I want to see you to hope can get up to cabin and come and spend time with you.

You do have the faith of Paul you may not see it but I do. Wish I could be that way, but am a Peter myself deny Christ one min. Then Love for Christ the next.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes she is! ♥ We know your heart Yarnie and where you are coming from. It is ok.


I agree. Hugs and kissy face to Yarnie.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I forgot to tell y'all what I did at the dentist today. The dentist had just gave me 3 shots. He left while the shots were working. I felt like I needed to get a drink of water and spit out the yucky shot taste in my mouth. Guess what I did? I took a big drink of water and spit and it came out the side of my mouth and down my shirt. I had to sit there from 11:00 to 1:15 with a wet shirt on. Right down the side of me. I never said a word but I know they wondered why I was so wet.:O


Oh CB, I know exactly what you are talking about. I've done the same thing with a numb mouth, only I was finished and just had a final rinse. I drove home with a wet shirt. :sm02: :sm02: Don't worry, I'm sure the office staff have seen this a zillion times.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> That could be the reason our roads are in such bad shape. Did you know that the funds set aside for the rebuilding of the roads in Washington was raided by the government and also the funds in this state and it seem maybe county too. But not sure about county as only read about the state and head cheesy in Washington.
> 
> Noise did not stop today filling up holes that beams where taken out of. Dump trucks bring in gravel.
> 
> Then the real tickle my fanny was the semi that showed up with cement forms . Maybe they will just have a low bridge and water can spill over it. You couldn't make this stuff up it is a comedy of action that seems to go on and on.


Maybe they need to get the Army Corps of Engineers in. Nothing seems to stop them from getting the job done.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I agree. Hugs and kissy face to Yarnie.


 :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Oh CB, I know exactly what you are talking about. I've done the same thing with a numb mouth, only I was finished and just had a final rinse. I drove home with a wet shirt. :sm02: :sm02: Don't worry, I'm sure the office staff have seen this a zillion times.


You mean other people have done it too? It felt like I was the only one at the time. :sm09:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You mean other people have done it too? It felt like I was the only one at the time. :sm09:


you are never the only one, just some do not mention it. When in the dentist chair and he is drilling away and girl not keeping up with the suction and I water running out the side of my mouth. Have to raise my hand like in school to get them to stop . That bib thing does not do anything but let water go through to shirt.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> you are never the only one, just some do not mention it. When in the dentist chair and he is drilling away and girl not keeping up with the suction and I water running out the side of my mouth. Have to raise my hand like in school to get them to stop . That bib thing does not do anything but let water go through to shirt.


Oh, how I do NOT like going to the dentist!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I found this on facebook. Amazing!
> 
> http://www.tmn.today/2016/08/johnny-carson-random-guy-audience-changes-life-forever/?source=TPI


Your right it is amazing and love the camera showing his flip flops. Would love to hear him playing Amazing Grace on the 2 Carson show going to see if I can find it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Friend I love, example I am not wish I was but can get so angry and find it so so easy to go off.
> 
> I find you more of what I would like to be kind and answer post not in angry but with reason and truth.
> 
> ...


We all have our roles to play Yarnie. Remember Jesus said to Peter "that you are the rock upon which I will build my Church". None of us are perfect, we can only try our best.

Some people have a mob mentality and they will take words out of context and focus their anger on a particular person. That is what they are doing to Joey -- I don't think they even try to understand what she is saying.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Thanks Yarnie. I do get a good laugh when I read some of the things they say about me. I wish I had the faith of Paul, but not even close. But I will carry on.
> 
> I am so happy we have been able to meet. You are a good friend. It may be awhile before I will be able to drive to see you. Two hours of shopping is my limit now.


They really don't get it Joey; I'm glad you keep it in perspective.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I found this on facebook. Amazing!
> 
> http://www.tmn.today/2016/08/johnny-carson-random-guy-audience-changes-life-forever/?source=TPI


 :sm24: Thanks for the link Joey. Good for him --- you never know when opportunity knocks.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We all have our roles to play Yarnie. Remember Jesus said to Peter "that you are the rock upon which I will build my Church". None of us are perfect, we can only try our best.
> 
> Some people have a mob mentality and they will take words out of context and focus their anger on a particular person. That is what they are doing to Joey -- I don't think they even try to understand what she is saying.


Listen to a program on TV about people who need to bully others and say every kind of nasty thing they can think to say and trolls on the internet.

A professor of Psychology mention that when a person has problems in their own life, can get on the internet and let their angry out on another person by name calling and following person around. But that they will get more and more aggressive with person they have pick out to attack. To the point that they will spend much of their time attacking that person. Their life is empty of any meaning and they can not deal with it so the way they handle it is to go after some one on the internet as they feel no one really knows who they are. It will continue to happen as it is the only way they can get out their angry as their really life is not a happy one. It is sad to think that a person can be so angry and unhappy in their own life that they have to attack another person to feel fulfilled in their life.

They also like to do it in a group as then they can say they are right in doing it as others are doing it to. The problem with that is they can then never stop themselves and will move on to the next victim they can taunt.
Plus some victims of being bullied do kill themselves or go into a deep depression and the person or persons who do this do not feel any guilt or shame for what they have done.

All because they are unhappy in their lives they have to make sure someone else pays for their pain.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I found this on facebook. Amazing!
> 
> http://www.tmn.today/2016/08/johnny-carson-random-guy-audience-changes-life-forever/?source=TPI


Wow! I loved this!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Do you think the bullies will go mad, if the one they are bullying laughs at them?


Yes that would seem to be right.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes that would seem to be right. But then we are always right are we not?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Wow! I loved this!


Morning LL, woke up to pounding today outside my window. The bridge to no where is doing something.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Listen to a program on TV about people who need to bully others and say every kind of nasty thing they can think to say and trolls on the internet.
> 
> A professor of Psychology mention that when a person has problems in their own life, can get on the internet and let their angry out on another person by name calling and following person around. But that they will get more and more aggressive with person they have pick out to attack. To the point that they will spend much of their time attacking that person. Their life is empty of any meaning and they can not deal with it so the way they handle it is to go after some one on the internet as they feel no one really knows who they are. It will continue to happen as it is the only way they can get out their angry as their really life is not a happy one. It is sad to think that a person can be so angry and unhappy in their own life that they have to attack another person to feel fulfilled in their life.
> hey are right in doing it as others are doing it to. The problem with that is they can then never stop themselves and will move on to the next victim they can taunt.
> ...


You know that is really sad. I believe they have self hate that makes them bully someone they don't even know.Maybe jealousy too.

I am glad Joey knows who she is in Christ. That is way it doesn't effect her.They really need our prayers to over come the hate they have in their heart.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You know that is really sad. I believe they have self hate that makes them bully someone they don't even know.Maybe jealousy too.
> 
> I am glad Joey knows who she is in Christ. That is way it doesn't effect her.They really need our prayers to over come the hate they have in their heart.


Amen.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am trying out a new recipe Fruit cake with lots of Nuts. Will be a big loaf, but thinking of making serval smaller loafs. As it seem to fit what I need it for.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am trying out a new recipe Fruit cake with lots of Nuts. Will be a big loaf, but thinking of making serval smaller loafs. As it seem to fit what I need it for.


Don't make one for me. I hate fruitcake with nuts.Too nutty and fruity.Dry.Sometimes too much liquor.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Don't make one for me. I hate fruitcake with nuts.Too nutty and fruity.Dry.Sometimes too much liquor.


Oh but can you share a fruit cake recipe that you like. I seem to have a problem with too many nuts. Maybe should do a nut cake. I have so many nuts here want to use them up. If that is possible nuts seem to sink to bottom of cake. :sm16:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is a good scripture for today. 
1 Peter 2:9New International Version (NIV)

9 But you are a chosen people, a royal priesthood, a holy nation, God’s special possession, that you may declare the praises of him who called you out of darkness into his wonderful light.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Don't make one for me. I hate fruitcake with nuts.Too nutty and fruity.Dry.Sometimes too much liquor.


A good one done well is delicious. But, you are right - most are like you describe.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> A good one done well is delicious. But, you are right - most are like you describe.


I tend to put in more nuts then called for.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

"Discernment isn't knowing the difference between right and wrong...it is knowing the difference between right and almost right."
-Charles Spurgeon-


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Do you think the bullies will go mad, if the one they are bullying laughs at them?


If the bullied person laughs at them, he/she is standing up to them. No one likes to be attacked and I certainly don't know anyone who likes to be laughed at. The bullies might not go mad, but might just stop their attack because it isn't getting the desired reaction. It is worth a try.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I may be suspended, because of this thread I will go out with a bang! I have many friends here. I will keep in touch via email and facebook.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-topic-list?usernum=21409
> 
> ...


I try not to go there to see the bullying. Like LL said it is better to ignore.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Joeysoma, I didn't know you were so popular on KP! Hugs dear Denim Sister!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I try not to go there to see the bullying. Like LL said it is better to ignore.


My state of mind is that they do not exist. Really.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I may be suspended, because of this thread I will go out with a bang! I have many friends here. I will keep in touch via email and facebook.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-topic-list?usernum=21409
> 
> ...


If you get suspend I may have to think about leaving also. They have gone over board again with their hate. I care for you Joey and I have said before they do not know you . You are dear to me. You have been going through a ruff time and just not on here but in personal life. Arm wraps and love to you and your friendship towards me. I value you as a friend and That they can't destroy. God Bless you I will keep in touch you know I will. I will come to see you soon as I can get up to cabin. I sent you an email before I read this.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bridge Gate(thanks for the name Gali)

Two county men showed up two days ago and had blue prints laid out. Hubby reported to me . yesterday they laid gravel on this side of river creek and put cement retainers up down the bank. Today they put more retainers up. Head of company here and he was reading something and pointing out things don't know what. Hubby thinks they are going to just make bridge with cement walls high ones more and more cement if I understand right. They had a crew of three this time . Last week and this one only man who uses that big moving thing what ever it is called. But steel beams still on other side. I sure hope this works as I told hubby will not be going over that bridge as to what I am seeing.

Plus they ruin all my fun watching cars going to fast over dips in road. They filled all the ruts in. I know not nice but hey it is fun watching those who are going to fast having to get front end alinements on their trucks and cars. At least it slows them down, you can't even cross the street to get to park any more as traffic has become to heavy. 

Just think a bridge that will only last 10 to 20 years and they still have to look at blue prints ect.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bridge Gate(thanks for the name Gali)
> 
> Two county men showed up two days ago and had blue prints laid out. Hubby reported to me . yesterday they laid gravel on this side of river creek and put cement retainers up down the bank. Today they put more retainers up. Head of company here and he was reading something and pointing out things don't know what. Hubby thinks they are going to just make bridge with cement walls high ones more and more cement if I understand right. They had a crew of three this time . Last week and this one only man who uses that big moving thing what ever it is called. But steel beams still on other side. I sure hope this works as I told hubby will not be going over that bridge as to what I am seeing.
> 
> ...


This has been an amusing summer for you and your DH. When did they start the bridge I forgot.I hope they got some good advice from your DH. :sm09:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

One more day and I will have white sand in my toes. Can't wait to get me a big o plate of crabs between my teeth.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This has been an amusing summer for you and your DH. When did they start the bridge I forgot.I hope they got some good advice from your DH. :sm09:


The starting date was after 4 of July but then it was moved to the 21 I think. Then it was moved to another date in july but can not remember then the 7th I think of Aug. Finial started the 11 of Aug. They are suppose to have it done in three months at least that was what news letter sent to all those by river. That seem to mean until Nov. But what is going on wonder if they will get it done until net year. :sm16:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> One more day and I will have white sand in my toes. Can't wait to get me a big o plate of crabs between my teeth.


Don't forget the shrimp. You do know you can send me a care package that is if you care and it is best that you care as I could use a bit of gulf shrimp and crabs.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Don't make one for me. I hate fruitcake with nuts.Too nutty and fruity.Dry.Sometimes too much liquor.


No shortage of nut supplies and I think sometimes it's not just liquor -- adding a little of this and that to lose all sense of reality. Alternate universe fruitcakes.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh but can you share a fruit cake recipe that you like. I seem to have a problem with too many nuts. Maybe should do a nut cake. I have so many nuts here want to use them up. If that is possible nuts seem to sink to bottom of cake. :sm16:


Careful with those nuts Yarnie. Too many nuts left lying around get rancid.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Don't forget the shrimp. You do know you can send me a care package that is if you care and it is best that you care as I could use a bit of gulf shrimp and crabs.


Sure. I can do that. I hope it won't stink before you get the car package. :sm16:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Careful with those nuts Yarnie. Too many nuts left lying around get rancid.


And bitter.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> "Discernment isn't knowing the difference between right and wrong...it is knowing the difference between right and almost right."
> -Charles Spurgeon-


 :sm24:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I have seen this on KP before. I thought you might like a repeat.
> 
> https://familyshare.com/97/parenting/stuff-moms-say


 :sm09: I haven't seen that before, thank for the chuckles


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Careful with those nuts Yarnie. Too many nuts left lying around get rancid.


Is that what it is rancid nuts I have seen a lot of them go bad. More then I care to see.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Bridge Gate(thanks for the name Gali)
> 
> Two county men showed up two days ago and had blue prints laid out. Hubby reported to me . yesterday they laid gravel on this side of river creek and put cement retainers up down the bank. Today they put more retainers up. Head of company here and he was reading something and pointing out things don't know what. Hubby thinks they are going to just make bridge with cement walls high ones more and more cement if I understand right. They had a crew of three this time . Last week and this one only man who uses that big moving thing what ever it is called. But steel beams still on other side. I sure hope this works as I told hubby will not be going over that bridge as to what I am seeing.
> 
> ...


Think of what a boring summer you would have had without Bridge Gate :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> No shortage of nut supplies and I think sometimes it's not just liquor -- adding a little of this and that to lose all sense of reality. Alternate universe fruitcakes.


 That's the trouble with fruitcakes you have to add nuts to the mix.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Think of what a boring summer you would have had without Bridge Gate :sm23:


So true what would life be like if I could not hear the lovely sounds of banging house shaking men yelling and dump trucks dumping their loads. I never knew that dump trucks could be so noisy .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> And bitter.


yes very bitter. :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Our granddaughter was upset this week. One of her hens disappeared. We looked everywhere. She was gone for 3 days. They found her . She had been sitting on 14 eggs! Isn't that a lot to be sitting on?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> One more day and I will have white sand in my toes. Can't wait to get me a big o plate of crabs between my teeth.


Sounds like just the break you need! Warm sand, cool water and lots of seafood - add shrimp to the crab platter :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Our granddaughter was upset this week. One of her hens disappeared. We looked everywhere. She was gone for 3 days. They found her . She had been sitting on 14 eggs! Isn't that a lot to be sitting on?


No Gertie did that she would not let Hubby touch the eggs. He had to put gloves on to get under her to get the eggs. She just wanted to have chicks.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like just the break you need! Warm sand, cool water and lots of seafood - add shrimp to the crab platter :sm24:


Yes and if I don't want to move they can't make me. I have a new mop pail to find shells to put in it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Is that what it is rancid nuts I have seen a lot of them go bad. More then I care to see.


I think it spreads easily, starts of with just a couple and then it grows and grows


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Our granddaughter was upset this week. One of her hens disappeared. We looked everywhere. She was gone for 3 days. They found her . She had been sitting on 14 eggs! Isn't that a lot to be sitting on?


That sounds like a lot of eggs in 3 days. Have you got some eggs yet?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes and if I don't want to move they can't make me. I have a new mop pail to find shells to put in it.


Just keep them out of the garburator :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:



> Just keep them out of the garburator :sm23:


Now that is funny.

Getting off have to take out the trash garbage pick up tomorrow. We have a lot to get rid of.

God's blessing tonight and always on all of us.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> If you get suspend I may have to think about leaving also. They have gone over board again with their hate. I care for you Joey and I have said before they do not know you . You are dear to me. You have been going through a ruff time and just not on here but in personal life. Arm wraps and love to you and your friendship towards me. I value you as a friend and That they can't destroy. God Bless you I will keep in touch you know I will. I will come to see you soon as I can get up to cabin. I sent you an email before I read this.


Please, both of you - please don't go anywhere.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Our granddaughter was upset this week. One of her hens disappeared. We looked everywhere. She was gone for 3 days. They found her . She had been sitting on 14 eggs! Isn't that a lot to be sitting on?


Great that you found her. Lots of eggs! Abundance!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Please, both of you - please don't go anywhere.


LL as long as Joey is allowed to stay I am here.

I am now doing what you have told us to do. Will not read any of it any more. Not going there again.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LL as long as Joey is allowed to stay I am here.
> 
> I am now doing what you have told us to do. Will not read any of it any more. Not going there again.


Please do that YL - there is no other way. Do not bring evil forces into your life. Just bring good people into your life.
You'll be much happier. I want Joey to stay!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Please do that YL - there is no other way. Do not bring evil forces into your life. Just bring good people into your life.
> You'll be much happier. I want Joey to stay!!!


LL how are you this fine day? I am listening to the hammering out side my window Other wise quite happy.

Only trouble is Legging's trying new pattern and keep having to rip it out. Hoping to get it done before next year.

How as your clean up going? I have starting cleaning out cook books. I like to collect ones before the 2000. Always find recipes and never make them so out they go.

Clean out fabric 's but can't part with antique Crazy Quilt, that I bought at antique mall. Have had it for more years then care to mention. Have wanted to make it into pillow as only a small piece. But I did find something had forgotten Rag Anne and Andy grandmother made for me. Had forgot about it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LL how are you this fine day? I am listening to the hammering out side my window Other wise quite happy.
> 
> Only trouble is Legging's trying new pattern and keep having to rip it out. Hoping to get it done before next year.
> 
> ...


You are doing a lot, YL. I am making a quilt (2 of the same, actually) for double beds. Purple scrap quilt - log cabin) and I am finishing a sweater.

Still cleaning..


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

familes


Lukelucy said:


> You are doing a lot, YL. I am making a quilt (2 of the same, actually) for double beds. Purple scrap quilt - log cabin) and I am finishing a sweater.
> 
> Still cleaning..


I have never tried quilting. Just use material for patterns I pick up . Oh I have a friend in Scotland who loves Purple. She recently lost her grandie(as she called her) and her mom. So for her birthday sent her a big boxes of purple yarn. Knew her birthday this year would not be the same .

I am having trouble on the collecting of patterns and books of knitting patterns. Have to stop will never make all of it. Also collecting yarn if it wasn't for Joey and being able to give her yarn I know I will never use I would never be able to restock my yarn(ha ha). Joey uses it to making things for those who need hats ect.
She also sends the yarn overseas to women who knit and need to make family hats sweaters ect. She also send sewing machines for women that can use them to make items to sell and help their families.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> familes
> 
> I have never tried quilting. Just use material for patterns I pick up . Oh I have a friend in Scotland who loves Purple. She recently lost her grandie(as she called her) and her mom. So for her birthday sent her a big boxes of purple yarn. Knew her birthday this year would not be the same .
> 
> ...


It's not hard to do...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes I got my second dozen yesterday . I don't know how long the hen had been laying. She had been hiding them in the woods.



west coast kitty said:


> That sounds like a lot of eggs in 3 days. Have you got some eggs yet?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I got my second dozen yesterday . I don't know how long the hen had been laying. She had been hiding them in the woods.


Great! Wow!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I got my second dozen yesterday . I don't know how long the hen had been laying. She had been hiding them in the woods.


Look all over the woods for eggs and chicks! This is great! Lucky a wild animal didn't get her!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

You remembered? hahaha. I think DH learned his lesson.


west coast kitty said:


> Just keep them out of the garburator :sm23:


 :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You are doing a lot, YL. I am making a quilt (2 of the same, actually) for double beds. Purple scrap quilt - log cabin) and I am finishing a sweater.
> 
> Still cleaning..


My mother loves purple too. So do I in clothes in flowers.I have seen your quilts and I know the quilts will be pretty.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie I found the logo for the wild bunch your DH was talking about


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie I found the logo for the wild bunch your DH was talking about


Oh You are the best to to funny.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> LL how are you this fine day? I am listening to the hammering out side my window Other wise quite happy.
> 
> Only trouble is Legging's trying new pattern and keep having to rip it out. Hoping to get it done before next year.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful surprise to find the dolls your grandma made for you!! Will you take a pic?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I'm still here. That thread was just sent to the attic.


Doing my happy dance friend. Know on to figuring out how to get rid of nuts that are to old to use. Still some not out of date.

Any one have any good recipes for using nuts? Have to get rid of them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Doing my happy dance friend. Know on to figuring out how to get rid of nuts that are to old to use. Still some not out of date.
> 
> Any one have any good recipes for using nuts? Have to get rid of them.


Give them to the squirrels they like to hide them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> You are doing a lot, YL. I am making a quilt (2 of the same, actually) for double beds. Purple scrap quilt - log cabin) and I am finishing a sweater.
> 
> Still cleaning..


I've never done any quilting -- probably because I've never liked using a sewing machine. But maybe someday I will try a small piece of hand quilting. Is the sweater for you? What design is it?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

You do know I have been so busy lately . Have to move the herd from summer pasture to closer to the barn. Easier to keep track of them . Also with the bum leg have been making noises never heard before. 
My arm has healed up from the pig sty accident. Who knew that pigs could be so mean.

Glad I only have to care for them once in a while as they really are nasty . 

People should be home from their vacation soon so will get a rest from it all.

Must say though not easy being a farmer. Glad I am not one of them. Sloppying the pigs is another thing .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Can you freeze them?


Could but feel they need to be used up .


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My mother loves purple too. So do I in clothes in flowers.I have seen your quilts and I know the quilts will be pretty.


 :sm02:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> If they are already rancid, I guess freezing them will do nothing. Just have to throw them out later.


Don't throw them out. Put them in the oven at 350 degrees until they have a nice aroma. Then use them. Keep in fridge.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Of all the quilts, I have made the one I like the most is a "crazy" quilt.


Crazy quilts are nice.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> You do know I have been so busy lately . Have to move the herd from summer pasture to closer to the barn. Easier to keep track of them . Also with the bum leg have been making noises never heard before.
> My arm has healed up from the pig sty accident. Who knew that pigs could be so mean.
> 
> Glad I only have to care for them once in a while as they really are nasty .
> ...


You're right Yarnie - a farmer's work is never done. And pigs can be very nasty and they will eat anything!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We are suppose to leave in the morning at 7:00. With the dogs gone it is so lonely. I will check in tomorrow night. Love y'all. Have a great weekend.
Lord Bless 
XX
♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Have a wonderful vacation CB. Enjoy the sun and sand but not so much that you create a whole new book instead of a new chapter :sm01:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are suppose to leave in the morning at 7:00. With the dogs gone it is so lonely. I will check in tomorrow night. Love y'all. Have a great weekend.
> Lord Bless
> XX
> ♥


Does Chewy get to bunk with Charlie at the kennel so he will have a buddy?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Does Chewy get to bunk with Charlie at the kennel so he will have a buddy?


I don't know. I think they are separate. My son came home with his shorts torn off because Chewy didn't want to stay. Boo hoo. I am going to be upset over him. Jojo went in without any trouble.

I hope someone else in my family makes the book. I am tired of being the main character. :sm16:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> We have had a lot of farm animals but never pigs. I will take smelly rotten silage over a pig sty. But they are tasty.


I love a nice pork chop or roast pork!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You're right Yarnie - a farmer's work is never done. And pigs can be very nasty and they will eat anything!


Isn't that the truth.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are suppose to leave in the morning at 7:00. With the dogs gone it is so lonely. I will check in tomorrow night. Love y'all. Have a great weekend.
> Lord Bless
> XX
> ♥


Oh poor Chewy he will be lost with out you to chew on. You have a great time to take notes so we can see the vacation chapter adventures.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know. I think they are separate. My son came home with his shorts torn off because Chewy didn't want to stay. Boo hoo. I am going to be upset over him. Jojo went in without any trouble.
> 
> I hope someone else in my family makes the book. I am tired of being the main character. :sm16:


Oh my I see Chewy was able to get one last chew in even if it wasn't you.

No what fun would it be for me if you are not the main person in the adventure of your life??? :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We have had a lot of farm animals but never pigs. I will take smelly rotten silage over a pig sty. But they are tasty.


That is about the only thing they are good for is to eat. Yes not only are they nasty but the smell is even worst. I mean they smell just nasty awful yucky so many words that fit them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I love a nice pork chop or roast pork!


Ribs bar b cue are my favorite . A nice sauce and yum . Stuff pork chops yes. Roast roasted in Apple wine or apple cider oh it is my favorite autumn meal.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie you will have to let DH know that group has many chapters, even a few international ones. They all use animal logos


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie you will have to let DH know that group has many chapters, even a few international ones. They all use animal logos


Oh dear I am finding it hard to just stay in chair from laughing. You are to blame for my depends moment lady.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are suppose to leave in the morning at 7:00. With the dogs gone it is so lonely. I will check in tomorrow night. Love y'all. Have a great weekend.
> Lord Bless
> XX
> ♥


Where are you going, CB. You probably said, but I didn't catch it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We are suppose to leave in the morning at 7:00. With the dogs gone it is so lonely. I will check in tomorrow night. Love y'all. Have a great weekend.
> Lord Bless
> XX
> ♥


Have a wonderful vacation. Remember hurricane season is just going into it's prime so keep an eye on the weather. Otherwise enjoy yourself.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie you will have to let DH know that group has many chapters, even a few international ones. They all use animal logos


The old swimming hole sure has a new look. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Ribs bar b cue are my favorite . A nice sauce and yum . Stuff pork chops yes. Roast roasted in Apple wine or apple cider oh it is my favorite autumn meal.


DH came back from Alberta last night. He enjoyed the reunion and visit with family and friends. I think I will make pork ribs for dinner tomorrow night.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> The old swimming hole sure has a new look. :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm23: Seems that some enjoy wallowing in mud holes


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> DH came back from Alberta last night. He enjoyed the reunion and visit with family and friends. I think I will make pork ribs for dinner tomorrow night.


Oh good makes me hungry. In fact I have been over doing it and am paying for it. Ice coffee and spices are not good, but yet keep doing it. When will I learn????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Should not have watch the weather channel tonight Solo, Hurricane started and they are predicting it will be near Fla. Hope they are wrong, yeah they can't even get it right up here so don't think I will worry about it.

Lots of tornados down by Gali this last week hope that they were not near her or family.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bridge Gate:
Rain has wash a lot of the soil on other side into River(creek) soon River creek will have enough soil that we won't need bridge .

Oh my gosh the last week only two or three men working on this so call maybe never bridge. This may be a good thing. When weather starts getting colder and snow blows do they call it off until next spring?

Now that would be nice I think.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

There was DRAMA, the kind any Oscar winner would yearn for, it had BLOOD CURDLING SCREAMS, the envy of any femme fatale in a horror movie, it had TERROR, the deer in the headlights kind, and it had ATHLETIC Ability, that every Olympian would envy.....As Sophia from The Golden Girls would say "Picture this"... 

I went to the bathroom to take care of business. Upon reaching the door, I turned on the light (no window in this bathroom) and proceeded to walk to the toilet at the back of the room. That accomplished, I proceeded to take care of the necessary business. As I was sitting on the toilet, minding my own business, taking care of business I noticed movement out the of the corner of my eye. I looked over and saw THE SNAKE slithering towards me at FULL SLITHER. Being terrified of snakes, I completely froze, then started the blood curdling screams and finally was able to move and jumped into the tub to get out of the snake's way. Even though I froze, another area of my anatomy didn't so as I was hurdling into the tub screaming I was peeing at the same time. After the snake disappeared around the base board behind the toilet, I was able to take stock of the situation. The good news was the snake didn't bite me, I can jump a hurdle (the side of the tub) with the best of them and land safely on my feet, my body and clothes can be washed and the tub and surrounding area cleaned. There is no doubt in my mind that bathrooms can be dangerous places. Throughout this whole ordeal, not one furry cute little face poked it's nose into the bathroom to see what the kerfuffle was all about. Perhaps it was one of them that set that snake at full slither, who knows as they are not talking. Anyway, that was my early evening. I consoled myself with an enormous hot fudge sundae, dinner was not happening last night. 

I was just over my paranoia about the snake from the last time when this happens. Woe is me.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> There was DRAMA, the kind any Oscar winner would yearn for, it had BLOOD CURDLING SCREAMS, the envy of any femme fatale in a horror movie, it had TERROR, the deer in the headlights kind, and it had ATHLETIC Ability, that every Olympian would envy.....As Sophia from The Golden Girls would say "Picture this"...
> 
> I went to the bathroom to take care of business. Upon reaching the door, I turned on the light (no window in this bathroom) and proceeded to walk to the toilet at the back of the room. That accomplished, I proceeded to take care of the necessary business. As I was sitting on the toilet, minding my own business, taking care of business I noticed movement out the of the corner of my eye. I looked over and saw THE SNAKE slithering towards me at FULL SLITHER. Being terrified of snakes, I completely froze, then started the blood curdling screams and finally was able to move and jumped into the tub to get out of the snake's way. Even though I froze, another area of my anatomy didn't so as I was hurdling into the tub screaming I was peeing at the same time. After the snake disappeared around the base board behind the toilet, I was able to take stock of the situation. The good news was the snake didn't bite me, I can jump a hurdle (the side of the tub) with the best of them and land safely on my feet, my body and clothes can be washed and the tub and surrounding area cleaned. There is no doubt in my mind that bathrooms can be dangerous places. Throughout this whole ordeal, not one furry cute little face poked it's nose into the bathroom to see what the kerfuffle was all about. Perhaps it was one of them that set that snake at full slither, who knows as they are not talking. Anyway, that was my early evening. I consoled myself with an enormous hot fudge sundae, dinner was not happening last night.
> 
> I was just over my paranoia about the snake from the last time when this happens. Woe is me.


Oh no! I would go crazy too, I think. Not sure. No one helped you? How did the snake get out? AND what kind of snake was it - do you know. You write very well!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> There was DRAMA, the kind any Oscar winner would yearn for, it had BLOOD CURDLING SCREAMS, the envy of any femme fatale in a horror movie, it had TERROR, the deer in the headlights kind, and it had ATHLETIC Ability, that every Olympian would envy.....As Sophia from The Golden Girls would say "Picture this"...
> 
> I went to the bathroom to take care of business. Upon reaching the door, I turned on the light (no window in this bathroom) and proceeded to walk to the toilet at the back of the room. That accomplished, I proceeded to take care of the necessary business. As I was sitting on the toilet, minding my own business, taking care of business I noticed movement out the of the corner of my eye. I looked over and saw THE SNAKE slithering towards me at FULL SLITHER. Being terrified of snakes, I completely froze, then started the blood curdling screams and finally was able to move and jumped into the tub to get out of the snake's way. Even though I froze, another area of my anatomy didn't so as I was hurdling into the tub screaming I was peeing at the same time. After the snake disappeared around the base board behind the toilet, I was able to take stock of the situation. The good news was the snake didn't bite me, I can jump a hurdle (the side of the tub) with the best of them and land safely on my feet, my body and clothes can be washed and the tub and surrounding area cleaned. There is no doubt in my mind that bathrooms can be dangerous places. Throughout this whole ordeal, not one furry cute little face poked it's nose into the bathroom to see what the kerfuffle was all about. Perhaps it was one of them that set that snake at full slither, who knows as they are not talking. Anyway, that was my early evening. I consoled myself with an enormous hot fudge sundae, dinner was not happening last night.
> 
> I was just over my paranoia about the snake from the last time when this happens. Woe is me.


Oh my gosh I am so so sorry but I am having a depends moment here. I am so grateful for depends May I suggest you get some, It would help when that snake comes to call at such on important moment. No really I am sorry but I can not stop laughing. We have so many authors on here. You must write a book. My life with Snakes and bathrooms, When snakes come to call and more important things to do. 
I can't stop laughing and I know it's not funny but gees Solo, your truth and story has me laughing so hard I mean depends are the only answer.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh good makes me hungry. In fact I have been over doing it and am paying for it. Ice coffee and spices are not good, but yet keep doing it. When will I learn????


I know what you mean Yarnie, sometimes a treat is worth paying a price for. Coffee is ok for me but I pay a price for ice cream :sm13:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Should not have watch the weather channel tonight Solo, Hurricane started and they are predicting it will be near Fla. Hope they are wrong, yeah they can't even get it right up here so don't think I will worry about it.
> 
> Lots of tornados down by Gali this last week hope that they were not near her or family.


I hope they didn't hit CB or Gali; they need a nice time to relax.

Our weather is finally cooler; we even had a little rain today.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Bridge Gate:
> Rain has wash a lot of the soil on other side into River(creek) soon River creek will have enough soil that we won't need bridge .
> 
> Oh my gosh the last week only two or three men working on this so call maybe never bridge. This may be a good thing. When weather starts getting colder and snow blows do they call it off until next spring?
> ...


You will have your own version of the Bridge to Nowhere, but lots of funny stories to tell


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> There was DRAMA, the kind any Oscar winner would yearn for, it had BLOOD CURDLING SCREAMS, the envy of any femme fatale in a horror movie, it had TERROR, the deer in the headlights kind, and it had ATHLETIC Ability, that every Olympian would envy.....As Sophia from The Golden Girls would say "Picture this"...
> 
> I went to the bathroom to take care of business. Upon reaching the door, I turned on the light (no window in this bathroom) and proceeded to walk to the toilet at the back of the room. That accomplished, I proceeded to take care of the necessary business. As I was sitting on the toilet, minding my own business, taking care of business I noticed movement out the of the corner of my eye. I looked over and saw THE SNAKE slithering towards me at FULL SLITHER. Being terrified of snakes, I completely froze, then started the blood curdling screams and finally was able to move and jumped into the tub to get out of the snake's way. Even though I froze, another area of my anatomy didn't so as I was hurdling into the tub screaming I was peeing at the same time. After the snake disappeared around the base board behind the toilet, I was able to take stock of the situation. The good news was the snake didn't bite me, I can jump a hurdle (the side of the tub) with the best of them and land safely on my feet, my body and clothes can be washed and the tub and surrounding area cleaned. There is no doubt in my mind that bathrooms can be dangerous places. Throughout this whole ordeal, not one furry cute little face poked it's nose into the bathroom to see what the kerfuffle was all about. Perhaps it was one of them that set that snake at full slither, who knows as they are not talking. Anyway, that was my early evening. I consoled myself with an enormous hot fudge sundae, dinner was not happening last night.
> 
> I was just over my paranoia about the snake from the last time when this happens. Woe is me.


OMG Solo -- you have me sliding off my chair :sm02: I thought that slithery creature was long gone. Now put on your martyr complex -- you feed and care for those puppies and where are they when you need them most?!?

Any signs of the creature today?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Bridge gate to funny .

Today forms that they set in place to fill with cement the bottom one is covered 1/2 under water. Due to rain we have had.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh I am so so sorry but I am having a depends moment here. I am so grateful for depends May I suggest you get some, It would help when that snake comes to call at such on important moment. No really I am sorry but I can not stop laughing. We have so many authors on here. You must write a book. My life with Snakes and bathrooms, When snakes come to call and more important things to do.
> I can't stop laughing and I know it's not funny but gees Solo, your truth and story has me laughing so hard I mean depends are the only answer.


Knowing Solo is ok, I'm being bad with photo op ..... I hope the snake wasn't this big


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Ladies - mh1953 might drop in to say hello


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a neighbor who has the same name as I do. She hurt her back and had to retire from teaching.

Told her to call if she never needed to go to store ect. Well she is so funny she came to house outside she ask hubby if he could take her to the store. then the women calls me on the phone she is standing in my drive way. Ask me if hubby could take her to store. I said hold on a min. Will check with him. Well as I am saying that hubby walks in and ask me to get his car keys. He is laughing. I look out window and there she is laughing her head off. 

Now this is how strange our neighbor hood is. The lady across the street has the same first name as the neighbor next to me. Well Next to neighbor across the street , lives next to the lady with the same name as me. If you make and x that is how it look on our street. Isn't that strange?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Knowing Solo is ok, I'm being bad with photo op ..... I hope the snake wasn't this big


Oh my gosh WCK do you want her to faint? That is to funny.

You do know that you can not flush the toilet there. Snake is covering handle. but of course at that moment I don't think Solo was to worried about that.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Bridge gate to funny .
> 
> Today forms that they set in place to fill with cement the bottom one is covered 1/2 under water. Due to rain we have had.


The misadventures of Bridge Gate continue. Did DH check out the damage?

I was talking to my parents today and Edmonton is under water restrictions because of too much rain flooding the water treatment plant and we are under water restrictions because we don't have enough water. Talked to SIL outside of Calgary this morning and temps are only 5C (about 40F) so they are cold. They hope the rain holds off long enough to get the hay baled this week. Some outlying areas had a skiff of snow!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Ladies - mh1953 might drop in to say hello


Glad you invited her to the funny farm. Hope she joins, we really do need someone here who is a bit normal.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> The misadventures of Bridge Gate continue. Did DH check out the damage?
> 
> I was talking to my parents today and Edmonton is under water restrictions because of too much rain flooding the water treatment plant and we are under water restrictions because we don't have enough water. Talked to SIL outside of Calgary this morning and temps are only 5C (about 40F) so they are cold. They hope the rain holds off long enough to get the hay baled this week. Some outlying areas had a skiff of snow!!!


That is about what is happening down here. Milwaukee is short on rain, we are about 6 inches over.

Your poor parents that is not good and then you having none. It that normal to be so cold in Calgary?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I have a neighbor who has the same name as I do. She hurt her back and had to retire from teaching.
> 
> Told her to call if she never needed to go to store ect. Well she is so funny she came to house outside she ask hubby if he could take her to the store. then the women calls me on the phone she is standing in my drive way. Ask me if hubby could take her to store. I said hold on a min. Will check with him. Well as I am saying that hubby walks in and ask me to get his car keys. He is laughing. I look out window and there she is laughing her head off.
> 
> Now this is how strange our neighbor hood is. The lady across the street has the same first name as the neighbor next to me. Well Next to neighbor across the street , lives next to the lady with the same name as me. If you make and x that is how it look on our street. Isn't that strange?


We can play a game -- call out "Yarnie" and see how many answer :sm23: Your neighbours have a sense of humour. Do you ever have a block party? It would set the scene for the Righter's Fall Fes ter vale


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh WCK do you want her to faint? That is to funny.
> 
> You do know that you can not flush the toilet there. Snake is covering handle. but of course at that moment I don't think Solo was to worried about that.


Flushing would be the least of my worries!

Years ago, my parents were holidaying in Hawaii. Mom had to use the toilet but when she lifted the lid she saw a little lizard swimming around in the bowl. She tried flushing but the critter could tread water and was still there swimming. She called Dad to the rescue - he scooped the lizard out, put it in a towel and took him down the elevator and put him outside. Mom never used the toilet in that hotel without turning the light on first.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Glad you invited her to the funny farm. Hope she joins, we really do need someone here who is a bit normal.


Normal is over rated!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Flushing would be the least of my worries!
> 
> Years ago, my parents were holidaying in Hawaii. Mom had to use the toilet but when she lifted the lid she saw a little lizard swimming around in the bowl. She tried flushing but the critter could tread water and was still there swimming. She called Dad to the rescue - he scooped the lizard out, put it in a towel and took him down the elevator and put him outside. Mom never used the toilet in that hotel without turning the light on first.


Oh my the Lizard live and how sweet was your dad to take him out side and let him go.

Just proves that somethings you just can't flush away in life, Lizards being one of them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> That is about what is happening down here. Milwaukee is short on rain, we are about 6 inches over.
> 
> Your poor parents that is not good and then you having none. It that normal to be so cold in Calgary?


Calgary can be cold any time of year and they will probably get some nice hot days yet. The worry for in-laws is to get the hay in, this summer has been much colder and wetter than usual. Hay is usually baled by late July, early Aug. and it would be a tough winter without enough hay for the cattle.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Normal is over rated!


yes it is over rated, but every once in a while we do need to see what normal is, specially on DP


----------



## mh1953 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hello everyone! I hope it is OK to join you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

mh1953 said:


> Hello everyone! I hope it is OK to join you.


Welcome mh1953, nice to see you here☺ I see you are from LA, it was devastating to see the damage caused by the flooding, I hope you weren't directly affected by it.

I'm from Vancouver Island in Canada. We've had very hot days until recently and am enjoying cooler temps today, we even had a bit of rain yesterday. I'm working on a knit baby sweater and a crochet scarf. Do you have a project in the works?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Welcome mh1953. 

You will find I am the only normal one here. So please be patience with the others in this group. I am really trying to teach them how to appear normal at least.

It is not easy believe me but some are coming along nicely .

Very sad to here what is happening in your state. Do know it will be a long time to recover for a lot of those people down there. 

As I know it is warm down there is there anything we could do to help them. I have already sent money down there to help. But is there anything as knitters you can think of that they may need. I am sure there are knitters and other crafts down there. We could send yarn and needles or anything to just comfort them when life over whelms them.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Oh no! I would go crazy too, I think. Not sure. No one helped you? How did the snake get out? AND what kind of snake was it - do you know. You write very well!


I don't know what kind of snake it is, only that it was uninvited. :sm02: :sm02: It's probably some kind of garden snake. It's black and about 3 ft long. Of course at the time it was the size of the man eating anaconda in the sy fi movie. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh I am so so sorry but I am having a depends moment here. I am so grateful for depends May I suggest you get some, It would help when that snake comes to call at such on important moment. No really I am sorry but I can not stop laughing. We have so many authors on here. You must write a book. My life with Snakes and bathrooms, When snakes come to call and more important things to do.
> I can't stop laughing and I know it's not funny but gees Solo, your truth and story has me laughing so hard I mean depends are the only answer.


After finishing "dinner" I was able to laugh about it also. The puppies and I had a discussion about chasing snakes and which rooms to avoid chasing said snake towards. I doubt they will remember. I doubt they even cared, they seemed to be intent on "cleaning" my bowl for me. :sm03: :sm03: I now have to allow more time when visiting the bathroom to check all the nooks and crannies before entering. Am I paranoid? No way!!!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> OMG Solo -- you have me sliding off my chair :sm02: I thought that slithery creature was long gone. Now put on your martyr complex -- you feed and care for those puppies and where are they when you need them most?!?
> 
> Any signs of the creature today?


I thought it was long gone also and was finally able to let my guard down. Not any more. Trent followed me to the bathroom today, but wouldn't go in first. Chivalry is dead in this house. :sm23: :sm23: I haven't seen any signs of it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh Bridge gate to funny .
> 
> Today forms that they set in place to fill with cement the bottom one is covered 1/2 under water. Due to rain we have had.


Yarnie, it sounds like this bridge build is going to last for some time. What did they do with those pipes sticking out of the ground, did they take them all out?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Knowing Solo is ok, I'm being bad with photo op ..... I hope the snake wasn't this big


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: In terror mode, that's exactly how big it looked as it was slithering at full speed towards me. Now you can understand why I am an olympic level hurdle jumper. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh WCK do you want her to faint? That is to funny.
> 
> You do know that you can not flush the toilet there. Snake is covering handle. but of course at that moment I don't think Solo was to worried about that.


Looks to me like that seat is taken. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Normal is over rated!


How right you are.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Flushing would be the least of my worries!
> 
> Years ago, my parents were holidaying in Hawaii. Mom had to use the toilet but when she lifted the lid she saw a little lizard swimming around in the bowl. She tried flushing but the critter could tread water and was still there swimming. She called Dad to the rescue - he scooped the lizard out, put it in a towel and took him down the elevator and put him outside. Mom never used the toilet in that hotel without turning the light on first.


I was using the bathroom at one of the campgrounds and there was a chipmunk caught in one of the toilets. I was able to grab it's tail and pluck him out. He was trying so hard to get out, but the sides of the bowl were too slippery for him/her. It scampered away and probably wasn't so curious about that particular building again.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Calgary can be cold any time of year and they will probably get some nice hot days yet. The worry for in-laws is to get the hay in, this summer has been much colder and wetter than usual. Hay is usually baled by late July, early Aug. and it would be a tough winter without enough hay for the cattle.


So it's getting late to harvest the hay. I hope it will be okay for he animals.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

mh1953 said:


> Hello everyone! I hope it is OK to join you.


Hi, welcome to the group. Looking forward to getting to know you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I don't know what kind of snake it is, only that it was uninvited. :sm02: :sm02: It's probably some kind of garden snake. It's black and about 3 ft long. Of course at the time it was the size of the man eating anaconda in the sy fi movie. :sm02: :sm02:


Of course, I would think it was an anaconda too!


----------



## mh1953 (Aug 14, 2014)

west coast kitty said:


> Welcome mh1953, nice to see you here☺ I see you are from LA, it was devastating to see the damage caused by the flooding, I hope you weren't directly affected by it.
> 
> I'm from Vancouver Island in Canada. We've had very hot days until recently and am enjoying cooler temps today, we even had a bit of rain yesterday. I'm working on a knit baby sweater and a crochet scarf. Do you have a project in the works?


Thank you for the welcome! The flooding was all around us but didn't come near. We are high and dry thanks to our gracious heavenly Father. We know people that were flooded out. I am proud of the guys around here. When it started to flood men with boats were out in the streets rescuing people from their homes. The media called them the Cajun navy. lol

I do have something on my needles, actually several things. Right now I am working on a pair of cuff down, two at a time, magic loop socks. Only about an inch away from the toe decrease.

So nice to have found you all.


----------



## mh1953 (Aug 14, 2014)

soloweygirl said:


> Hi, welcome to the group. Looking forward to getting to know you.


Thank you! I feel exactly the same. :sm01:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

mh1953 said:


> Thank you for the welcome! The flooding was all around us but didn't come near. We are high and dry thanks to our gracious heavenly Father. We know people that were flooded out. I am proud of the guys around here. When it started to flood men with boats were out in the streets rescuing people from their homes. The media called them the Cajun navy. lol
> 
> I do have something on my needles, actually several things. Right now I am working on a pair of cuff down, two at a time, magic loop socks. Only about an inch away from the toe decrease.
> 
> So nice to have found you all.


We are glad you are here.


----------



## mh1953 (Aug 14, 2014)

I don't think the Cajun Navy will let that stop them. They aren't commissioned any way. lol

I would think that socks would be easier than mittens, no thumb gusset. Here is a link to a pattern for a plain old-fashioned pair of socks. She calls for casting on 60 stitches but I lost my socks roomy so I do 72. My shoes with is mediom.

Sock pattern: http://chrisknitsinniagara.blogspot.com/2008/04/best-sock-pattern-ever.html
Casting on two at a time magic loop: 




I am not into knitting them so much as I am into wearing them. I have become spoiled.


----------



## mh1953 (Aug 14, 2014)

I have to say that I have been wondering where and looking for knitters who believe in God and are conservative. Little did I know you ladies were here all the time. Thank you all for the warm welcome.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Welcome mh1953.
> 
> You will find I am the only normal one here. So please be patience with the others in this group. I am really trying to teach them how to appear normal at least.
> 
> ...


Well you're almost normal! but you do have a BIG heart!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I don't know what kind of snake it is, only that it was uninvited. :sm02: :sm02: It's probably some kind of garden snake. It's black and about 3 ft long. Of course at the time it was the size of the man eating anaconda in the sy fi movie. :sm02: :sm02:


I wonder what it's been eating all this time? Are you missing food off the counter? How is your ice cream stash?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

mh1953 said:


> Thank you for the welcome! The flooding was all around us but didn't come near. We are high and dry thanks to our gracious heavenly Father. We know people that were flooded out. I am proud of the guys around here. When it started to flood men with boats were out in the streets rescuing people from their homes. The media called them the Cajun navy. lol
> 
> I do have something on my needles, actually several things. Right now I am working on a pair of cuff down, two at a time, magic loop socks. Only about an inch away from the toe decrease.
> 
> So nice to have found you all.


Well bless the Cajun Navy :sm24: although I hope their services won't be required again any time soon.

Sounds like you'll have another pair of socks ready very soon. I still prefer dpn's for socks but admit to suffering from dreaded second sock syndrome so there is a definite advantage to working 2 at a time.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Welcome. I am thankful the flood did not reach you. In times of emergency, people help people with what ever is available. The Cajun Navy is a good example. Did you know the powers that be, have told them they can no longer rescue people unless they have a permit and training. How sad! I'm sure the ones rescued did not ask about a permit!
> 
> I like the magic loop and do two at a time, mittens only. I am afraid to try socks. (the heel). Maybe someday.


Sounds like some bureaucrat's decision :sm16:

When you're ready to do socks, try heavier socks in worsted yarn; it's a little easier to see the stitches. The heel sounds more complicated than it really is to work it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> After finishing "dinner" I was able to laugh about it also. The puppies and I had a discussion about chasing snakes and which rooms to avoid chasing said snake towards. I doubt they will remember. I doubt they even cared, they seemed to be intent on "cleaning" my bowl for me. :sm03: :sm03: I now have to allow more time when visiting the bathroom to check all the nooks and crannies before entering. Am I paranoid? No way!!!


Well what were those puppies thinking. Food of course that explains it all. Is that snake the same visitor you had the last time?

If it was me I would have run out the door screaming my head off and falling down on the way out. Pants would be wrap around my legs.

I think it is time to use the camper bathroom . At least it is small enough so you will see it before it see you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Yarnie, it sounds like this bridge build is going to last for some time. What did they do with those pipes sticking out of the ground, did they take them all out?


Oh the beams are still up on the other side of the river(creek). They took those on our side out last week. Today they had four men walking around and one was carrying the blue prints. Now I could not stand it any more so told the powers that be name lee Hubby to go find out what the group was doing today. Well they are going to put in cement on this side tomorrow down the bank in the forms. They told the powers that be that it is no problem as after two hours water will not hurt cement. Hubby said they stop the flow of the water in the creek? must have dam it up stream. But it is suppose to rain tomorrow so we will see.
I don't know what they will be doing on the other side. But with only three to four men working on it think it will be a while a long while before this gets done. This is like a comedy show every day a new series .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am normal what are you talking about WCK.

Have to get off follow up appointment with Specialist tomorrow morning. It should be interesting as most road down by clinic will be closed to traffic as it is moving in day for UW students . When it is moving in day students and their family are park all over main roads . Make it more difficult to get around .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well what were those puppies thinking. Food of course that explains it all. Is that snake the same visitor you had the last time?
> 
> If it was me I would have run out the door screaming my head off and falling down on the way out. Pants would be wrap around my legs.
> 
> I think it is time to use the camper bathroom . At least it is small enough so you will see it before it see you.


Solo needs to add one of these guys to the furry family -- a mongoose will attack snakes. It will have to make friends with the puppies


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am normal what are you talking about WCK.
> 
> Have to get off follow up appointment with Specialist tomorrow morning. It should be interesting as most road down by clinic will be closed to traffic as it is moving in day for UW students . When it is moving in day students and their family are park all over main roads . Make it more difficult to get around .


I'll be thinking of you Yarnie; prayers for a good report from specialist. Hope you laid off the coffee today :sm23:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'll be thinking of you Yarnie; prayers for a good report from specialist. Hope you laid off the coffee today :sm23:


Yarnlady, let us know how you are.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I wonder what it's been eating all this time? Are you missing food off the counter? How is your ice cream stash?


I think it has been consuming the mice. I only see one every now and then. Perhaps it has eaten all of them? Yea. I got out of the habit of leaving food on the counter when I had the mouse infestation. Not to worry, the ice cream stash is always protected. I'm the only animal that can get into the freezer. (So far anyway :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: )


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well what were those puppies thinking. Food of course that explains it all. Is that snake the same visitor you had the last time?
> 
> If it was me I would have run out the door screaming my head off and falling down on the way out. Pants would be wrap around my legs.
> 
> I think it is time to use the camper bathroom . At least it is small enough so you will see it before it see you.


Yes, it's the same snake. Maybe it will move on now that it has finished off the mice. It seems to be afraid of the dogs. I thought about running for the front door, but that meant I would have to run past the snake.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am normal what are you talking about WCK.
> 
> Have to get off follow up appointment with Specialist tomorrow morning. It should be interesting as most road down by clinic will be closed to traffic as it is moving in day for UW students . When it is moving in day students and their family are park all over main roads . Make it more difficult to get around .


Good luck with your doctor's appointment.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Solo needs to add one of these guys to the furry family -- a mongoose will attack snakes. It will have to make friends with the puppies


He's a cutie. The puppies are friendly to all but little children. Whenever they hear a little child laugh or squeal with delight, all 2 of them do is bark. It's an annoyance kind of bark at the offensive noise this child is making, not aggressive. When the kids are outside playing I keep the dogs inside.

I learned all about the mongoose and the snake from Steve McGarrett. McGarrett was telling his nemesis Wo Fat how he (Steve) is like a mongoose and will eventually get/catch the snake (Wo Fat).


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I'll be thinking of you Yarnie; prayers for a good report from specialist. Hope you laid off the coffee today :sm23:


Yes.. wishing you the best yarnlady


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Solo, I swear your bathroom /snake experience is hilarious and my side hurts from laughing. Sorry you had to go thru all that. not much time right now,doing OK, nice to see you posting here mh1953, hope all is well with everyone. Stay strong Janeway. TL


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I wonder what it's been eating all this time? Are you missing food off the counter? How is your ice cream stash?


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

for CB when she gets back -- she needs a rooster like this one




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1654147571512863


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I think it has been consuming the mice. I only see one every now and then. Perhaps it has eaten all of them? Yea. I got out of the habit of leaving food on the counter when I had the mouse infestation. Not to worry, the ice cream stash is always protected. I'm the only animal that can get into the freezer. (So far anyway :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: )


It did a good deed getting rid of the mice for you. Maybe he will move on to your neighbour's house when he gets hungry again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Solo, I swear your bathroom /snake experience is hilarious and my side hurts from laughing. Sorry you had to go thru all that. not much time right now,doing OK, nice to see you posting here mh1953, hope all is well with everyone. Stay strong Janeway. TL


Glad that you're ok Gali. When you have time, I'm sure you have some cute animal stories to share.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Good morning to my friends


----------



## mh1953 (Aug 14, 2014)

Amen and good morning.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Solo, I swear your bathroom /snake experience is hilarious and my side hurts from laughing. Sorry you had to go thru all that. not much time right now,doing OK, nice to see you posting here mh1953, hope all is well with everyone. Stay strong Janeway. TL


Gali, I just love your avatar. It takes me a moment to recognize who it is each time, but thanks for the chuckle. Take care.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> for CB when she gets back -- she needs a rooster like this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hope CB gets back too . Tropical storm down there and going into GA. Doe not sound good right now.
Go be with her and family.

Not to worry all just a bump in the road of life. Gee and ice coffee amoung other things. I need my coffee fix. But can still have it just not every day two times a day. Rest I can get pass. 

Bridge gate :

Bridge to Far Like a Bridge Over Trouble Waters Burning Bridge's Love can build a Bridge Under The Bridge and last but not least Bridge's of Madison County.

So many Bridges in movies and song.

But wait 7 men showed up yesterday and poured cement in frames. Today showed up again and cut beams on other side and gravel and frames for cement over there. Hey what happen who stirred the hornet nest. This bridge may actual get done yet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Solo needs to add one of these guys to the furry family -- a mongoose will attack snakes. It will have to make friends with the puppies


Oh my gosh what do you want that poor women to do pole vault next. :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> for CB when she gets back -- she needs a rooster like this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good morning to my friends


Oh that is so nice Good evening to all too. God bless us one and all.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Good morning. Beautiful saying.
> 
> I'm off to work, then grocery shopping.


Good to hear you are getting around. :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Gali, I just love your avatar. It takes me a moment to recognize who it is each time, but thanks for the chuckle. Take care.


I have look and look at it and still don't know who it is? Who is it?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

My Pampas grass is fluffy just in time for me to enjoy.

My weeds still have a chance as side they stored all equipment is do a good job in the weed department.

But saw some Poison Ivy and not going into that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have to watch my show tonight said I was not going to watch it last year and wasn't going to watch it this year, but I am hook on it.

Big Brother I really need a life.

All for now as The Worm turns should be interesting again.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Help. Friend coming with unruly dog. We have two dogs. Where do I put the unruly dog during the overnight - sleeping time. 

1) In a cage with owner in bedroom.

2) In entry way of house with our dogs (who won't like it either).

I am afraid this dog will pee everywhere. This is a small house.

Help!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Help. Friend coming with unruly dog. We have two dogs. Where do I put the unruly dog during the overnight - sleeping time.
> 
> 1) In a cage with owner in bedroom.
> 
> ...


In a cage other wise you know what will happen it is the only way to do it LL .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Gali, I just love your avatar. It takes me a moment to recognize who it is each time, but thanks for the chuckle. Take care.


maybe QEII should ask for a royalty for the use of her hat :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> :sm23: :sm23: Around here, that crowing would be mistaken for a tornado siren.


Your tornado siren would grate after 30 seconds or more! A friend shared the original video and suggested a stew pot would be a good option.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hope CB gets back too . Tropical storm down there and going into GA. Doe not sound good right now.
> Go be with her and family.
> 
> Not to worry all just a bump in the road of life. Gee and ice coffee amoung other things. I need my coffee fix. But can still have it just not every day two times a day. Rest I can get pass.
> ...


Hope they are enjoying their holiday and make it safely back home.

Can you write a new bridge song Yarnie?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Looks like neighbor's rooster and sounds like him too.


Is he still living?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Your tornado siren would grate after 30 seconds or more! A friend shared the original video and suggested a stew pot would be a good option.


Oh no not the pot of stew.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I have look and look at it and still don't know who it is? Who is it?


Here's a bigger pic


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope they are enjoying their holiday and make it safely back home.
> 
> Can you write a new bridge song Yarnie?


No but I think slip sliding away would be a good one.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Here's a bigger pic


Oh my gosh that is who it is. Now that is funny. I did not see it until you enlarged it.

I must say that it does improve his appearance. It would be nice if the hat came own a bit and covered his eyes.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Have to watch my show tonight said I was not going to watch it last year and wasn't going to watch it this year, but I am hook on it.
> 
> Big Brother I really need a life.
> 
> All for now as The Worm turns should be interesting again.


that worm keeps turning Yarnie; and the pretzels are as twisted as ever :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Help. Friend coming with unruly dog. We have two dogs. Where do I put the unruly dog during the overnight - sleeping time.
> 
> 1) In a cage with owner in bedroom.
> 
> ...


Can the dog crate go in the garage LL?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> that worm keeps turning Yarnie; and the pretzels are as twisted as ever :sm23:


The Pretzels are so twisted you can not tell the beginning or end of them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

How about adding earring to one ear or a nose ring, or one of those eyebrow rings.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi everyone. We are having a great time. I miss y'all. Hurricane coming tomorrow. Yikkes! We are suppose to go fishing in the bay. Pray we don't blow away.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh that is who it is. Now that is funny. I did not see it until you enlarged it.
> 
> I must say that it does improve his appearance. It would be nice if the hat came own a bit and covered his eyes.


Even better if he replaced his cigar with the hat


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hi everyone. We are having a great time. I miss y'all. Hurricane coming tomorrow. Yikkes! We are suppose to go fishing in the bay. Pray we don't blow away.


Glad you're having a great time CB! How are the crab and shrimp? Stay on shore if winds pick up!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

mh1953 said:


> I have to say that I have been wondering where and looking for knitters who believe in God and are conservative. Little did I know you ladies were here all the time. Thank you all for the warm welcome.


mh I am so happy you joined us. Welcome!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hi everyone. We are having a great time. I miss y'all. Hurricane coming tomorrow. Yikkes! We are suppose to go fishing in the bay. Pray we don't blow away.


Oh I thought you were home. Stay off the dang boat women. What are you thinking of. High winds and lots of rain. Put a blow up ring into a pool and pretend your fishing. :sm06:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Request 

One Shrimp po boy sent to me pack in ice please. this is not a recording.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> No but I think slip sliding away would be a good one.


bridge building by committee


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I thought you were home. Stay off the dang boat women. What are you thinking of. High winds and lots of rain. Put a blow up ring into a pool and pretend your fishing. :sm06:


Yes Ma'am!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> bridge building by committee


Now that is what it should look like when it is done . Good one love it may just print off enlarge and tac it to one of the bars outside for those men to see.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes Ma'am!!


Not you the other person who seem to like to go rocking and rolling on a boat during tropical storm.

You know the One who has at least five books out with her stories of never ending stories about her life.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Not you the other person who seem to like to go rocking and rolling on a boat during tropical storm.
> 
> You know the One who has at least five books out with her stories of never ending stories about her life.


Oh her :sm23: !! I should have known ????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Oh her :sm23: !! I should have known ????


I don't think the vacation has help her at all. Have to wait till she gets home to start writing new chapter.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I thought you were home. Stay off the dang boat women. What are you thinking of. High winds and lots of rain. Put a blow up ring into a pool and pretend your fishing. :sm06:


Every one but Dh and I were on the pier fishing 2 nights ago. It was a bad electrical storm. It was scary the smart people went to the car.If it is bad tomorrow we won't go on the bay. I am not fond of going out in a tropical storm in a boat. Don't worry I will throw a hissy before I let them go . 
I have missed our talks and laughs at night. We added a few pages to the book but will have to tell them when we get home.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK

Hubby said that looks like the round about on roads. Now isn't that interesting three round about on a bridge. I can see that happening. But only room for about one and 1/2 of it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> The Pretzels are so twisted you can not tell the beginning or end of them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We had all you can eat crab and shrimp . It was wonderful. I ate too much. I didn't even eat my sides just crab and shrimp.We won't go out if the storm is coming in .They can fish on the pier and come in if it gets bad.


west coast kitty said:


> Glad you're having a great time CB! How are the crab and shrimp? Stay on shore if winds pick up!!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

You mean the pretzel brains are still around? I didn't miss them. :sm05:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am getting off . The net is acting up because the wind. I will check in tomorrow. Love y'all! XX


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Every one but Dh and I were on the pier fishing 2 nights ago. It was a bad electrical storm. It was scary the smart people went to the car.If it is bad tomorrow we won't go on the bay. I am not fond of going out in a tropical storm in a boat. Don't worry I will throw a hissy before I let them go .
> I have missed our talks and laughs at night. We added a few pages to the book but will have to tell them when we get home.


News flash came over my computer that it will be a Hurricane when it hits Fla. Now I have to worry about my Aunt and cousin living down there . Cousin lives in Jacksonville and Aunt in Naples. Plus you and your family. Just stay safe and God keep you in his loving hands.

Can not wait to hear new chapter in your book.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Every one but Dh and I were on the pier fishing 2 nights ago. It was a bad electrical storm. It was scary the smart people went to the car.If it is bad tomorrow we won't go on the bay. I am not fond of going out in a tropical storm in a boat. Don't worry I will throw a hissy before I let them go .
> I have missed our talks and laughs at night. We added a few pages to the book but will have to tell them when we get home.


I don't think you could take a trip without adding a few pages :sm01: Look forward to hearing about it when you get home. Stay safe❤


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCk

You are on a role tonight. or on a turn of Pre zals tonight.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am getting off . The net is acting up because the wind. I will check in tomorrow. Love y'all! XX


Nite now God Bless .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK
> 
> Hubby said that looks like the round about on roads. Now isn't that interesting three round about on a bridge. I can see that happening. But only room for about one and 1/2 of it.


Now that you say it, it does look like a round about. We have more round abouts being built here every year -- some of them make sense, but some are a really stupid waste of money (like a t-intersection that doesn't get much traffic). Our municipal engineer just loves them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> News flash came over my computer that it will be a Hurricane when it hits Fla. Now I have to worry about my Aunt and cousin living down there . Cousin lives in Jacksonville and Aunt in Naples. Plus you and your family. Just stay safe and God keep you in his loving hands.
> 
> Can not wait to hear new chapter in your book.


Prayers for your family too Yarnie.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Good night CB and Yarnie


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Now that you say it, it does look like a round about. We have more round abouts being built here every year -- some of them make sense, but some are a really stupid waste of money (like a t-intersection that doesn't get much traffic). Our municipal engineer just loves them.


Same thing happening here. Madison built them and of course all the towns around it have to have them. They only make sense when there is a change of speed and even that doesn't help. We have already had several accidents sense they were put in.

It's the monkey see monkey do men tal it tee.

Engineers love to have new things to play with. Look at what is happening to the bridge fest here.

My gosh three day's of reading blue prints and they still do not know what they are doing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good night CB and Yarnie


O.k. so now I am suppose to go to bed Gee mom I wanted to stay up and watch a movie. Oh alright I am heading for the sleepy bed.

God Bless see you tomorrow

Will tell you tomorrow about the earring I lost.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> O.k. so now I am suppose to go to bed Gee mom I wanted to stay up and watch a movie. Oh alright I am heading for the sleepy bed.
> 
> God Bless see you tomorrow
> 
> Will tell you tomorrow about the earring I lost.


Oh now you are leaving me in suspense. I hope it's not the one that ended up in someone's nose


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> In a cage other wise you know what will happen it is the only way to do it LL .


Right. I did not sleep last night. I am a wreck.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Can the dog crate go in the garage LL?


The owner says it will bark all night and keep us up. He says it will be "separation anxiety". I am shaking my head over that comment. Screw it! I have been awake all night. This dog is not trained and is like a wild animal.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> The owner says it will bark all night and keep us up. He says it will be "separation anxiety". I am shaking my head over that comment. Screw it! I have been awake all night. This dog is not trained and is like a wild animal.


You must be exhausted! And your dogs probably aren't very happy either. He hasn't done his dog any favours by not training; in that case, he should probably leave the dog at home when he visits other homes.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I learned a couple of new slang words. And Yarnie is on the list :sm09:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I have look and look at it and still don't know who it is? Who is it?


Bill Clinton dressed as a potential first lady. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Your tornado siren would grate after 30 seconds or more! A friend shared the original video and suggested a stew pot would be a good option.


I can go with that option. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh my gosh that is who it is. Now that is funny. I did not see it until you enlarged it.
> 
> I must say that it does improve his appearance. It would be nice if the hat came own a bit and covered his eyes.


Should Hillary become POTUS, I want to know what Bill's duties will be. They will have to make them up as they go I suppose.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> bridge building by committee


That looks like a lot of fun. They need some kayakers in the water to pluck out the ones that bounce overboard.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Oh now you are leaving me in suspense. I hope it's not the one that ended up in someone's nose


No your funny.

My love of my life had some pearl earrings made for me. So I decide to wear them the other day.

So that night I took the right one off and when going to the left one it was gone. I started to worry as they meant a lot to me. Then I said God you told me not to worry about anything . So I am going to give this to you if you want it found or not so be it and Thank you God.

So I went looking for it and could not find it. Thought o.k. let it go. Hubby came out and started looking for it too after I gave up.
Well when getting ready for bed don't know why but reach in my bra guess what was there my pearl earring. God works in mysterious ways his wonders to preform. My gosh in my bra had to laugh but have it back .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> The owner says it will bark all night and keep us up. He says it will be "separation anxiety". I am shaking my head over that comment. Screw it! I have been awake all night. This dog is not trained and is like a wild animal.


Two things to tell this man take dog to vet and get pills for his anxiety. They have them, and they work.

If nothing else take the dog to a boarding kennel there are so many good ones out there.

Put cage in room man will sleep in and keep the door closed and dog in cage.

Put him out in yard on a rope or better yet put cage out there during day.

If he does not want to do this make sure next time he comes to say my Dogs can not handle other dog's in house and tell him about boarding Kennels by you that he can have dog stay.

Either that or next time say we will be out of town and make sure you go some where.

Add on buy ear plugs for all humans in house including man and cage the blame thing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I learned a couple of new slang words. And Yarnie is on the list :sm09:


Well yes I am. :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Yarnie: Lover of all that is the glorious world of yarn.
> 
> Very good description of our Yarnie.


Well I have to make sure about yarn as you do know You will get some too. It's nice to share with my dear friend.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Bill Clinton dressed as a potential first lady. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Well hate to say it but not a good looking one that is for sure. :sm16: :sm16: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Should Hillary become POTUS, I want to know what Bill's duties will be. They will have to make them up as they go I suppose.


Oh we both know the answer to that he will be in charge of keeping her under wraps after reading book I have she is a very mean person and loves to put others down those who work for her or in the White House . Then when visitors come she is app to thrown her arms around said person and act like they a are sweet friend.

other duties include women and we all know how that goes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> That looks like a lot of fun. They need some kayakers in the water to pluck out the ones that bounce overboard.


Never thought of that your right but then you are another one who is always right.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

mh 1953

How are you doing? Are you busy with holiday weekend coming up.


----------



## mh1953 (Aug 14, 2014)

west coast kitty said:


> Glad you're having a great time CB! How are the crab and shrimp? Stay on shore if winds pick up!!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Yarnie, would you still love me if I sent Willie a bell? :sm23:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=596071260565637


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> No your funny.
> 
> My love of my life had some pearl earrings made for me. So I decide to wear them the other day.
> 
> ...


Love your story. Good thing you were wearing your bra! :sm01: !


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh we both know the answer to that he will be in charge of keeping her under wraps after reading book I have she is a very mean person and loves to put others down those who work for her or in the White House . Then when visitors come she is app to thrown her arms around said person and act like they a are sweet friend.
> 
> other duties include women and we all know how that goes.


Did you finish the book Yarnie? Any big surprises?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Do you have today's Bridge report Yarnie? Are they giving you the long weekend off?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Just a quick note. The hurricane is going to land about 75 miles from us tonight. We are fine. The boat was canceled today so we went to museums . Got to walk on the beach twice but wasn't allowed in the water because of double red flags. Hope all is well with everyone. Love!God is Good all the time!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie, would you still love me if I sent Willie a bell? :sm23:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Love your story. Good thing you were wearing your bra! :sm01: !


Yes good thing is right both for the earring and breast swinging in the wind is not a good idea. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Did you finish the book Yarnie? Any big surprises?


not yet amaze to find out how nasty and two face she is though


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Do you have today's Bridge report Yarnie? Are they giving you the long weekend off?


They have got more done in the last two days then what they have done all month. Frame up other side for cement next week moving have wires to support bridge.

One man a Mexican was pick up by police had a warrant out for his arrest. Do not know if he was in this country illegal . But seem has not stop them plus they have had more then two men working on bridge. Sure this weekend they will be off into Tuesday .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Just a quick note. The hurricane is going to land about 75 miles from us tonight. We are fine. The boat was canceled today so we went to museums . Got to walk on the beach twice but wasn't allowed in the water because of double red flags. Hope all is well with everyone. Love!God is Good all the time!


glad your doing O.K. and glad no boat rides hope you have electrical power. 75 miles to me to close. God bless and have a safe trip home.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You must be exhausted! And your dogs probably aren't very happy either. He hasn't done his dog any favours by not training; in that case, he should probably leave the dog at home when he visits other homes.


It was a nightmare. He thinks the dog is cute when it disobeys. Obeys no commands. Turns tail. Cute. Really. He fed the dog special chicken mix in the evening. He got up in the morning and cooked the dog breakfast in the morning. He cooked beef that (my husband says) is more expensive than the most expensive tenderloin on the market. He mixed it with boiled Mixed Vegetables and a touch of salt. The dog just had a little of it.

Anyway, I was a wreck about whether the DEVIL was going to pee and whatnot on my new rugs.

I told my husband that the dog is not going to come here again. Sooo, I fear it is the end of the relationship with our friend. He went out to dinner with neighbors - to a restaurant that takes dogs. He will not go out without the dog...

Advice, please.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It was a nightmare. He thinks the dog is cute when it disobeys. Obeys no commands. Turns tail. Cute. Really. He fed the dog special chicken mix in the evening. He got up in the morning and cooked the dog breakfast in the morning. He cooked beef that (my husband says) is more expensive than the most expensive tenderloin on the market. He mixed it with boiled Mixed Vegetables and a touch of salt. The dog just had a little of it.
> 
> Anyway, I was a wreck about whether the DEVIL was going to pee and whatnot on my new rugs.
> 
> ...


This man has a problem and his dog is a bigger problem. Just tell him the truth, we love to see you but please know we do not want you to bring your dog. It upsets our dogs and disrupts our visit. If he can't except that then what kind of friend is he.

So sorry about what was done. Is this person married? Does he have someone close to him ? That would explain why he allows dog to do anything dog can get away with. It is not health for this dog to be eating what he is feeding him either. I hope he takes the poor thing to the Vet for health check ups and shots. The dog is a dog not a person my gosh there has to be some rules even a child has to follow rules.

So sorry you had to go through all of this LL.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> This man has a problem and his dog is a bigger problem. Just tell him the truth, we love to see you but please know we do not want you to bring your dog. It upsets our dogs and disrupts our visit. If he can't except that then what kind of friend is he.
> 
> So sorry about what was done. Is this person married? Does he have someone close to him ? That would explain why he allows dog to do anything dog can get away with. It is not health for this dog to be eating what he is feeding him either. I hope he takes the poor thing to the Vet for health check ups and shots. The dog is a dog not a person my gosh there has to be some rules even a child has to follow rules.
> 
> So sorry you had to go through all of this LL.


Thank you, YL. We just had a discussion. I think that this friend is completely emotionally deprived - for decades - and this is the only way he is getting love. His dog. It just came to me and you hit on it, you wise woman!

We must look at this differently now. More compassion needed.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes good thing is right both for the earring and breast swinging in the wind is not a good idea. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm11: :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> It was a nightmare. He thinks the dog is cute when it disobeys. Obeys no commands. Turns tail. Cute. Really. He fed the dog special chicken mix in the evening. He got up in the morning and cooked the dog breakfast in the morning. He cooked beef that (my husband says) is more expensive than the most expensive tenderloin on the market. He mixed it with boiled Mixed Vegetables and a touch of salt. The dog just had a little of it.
> 
> Anyway, I was a wreck about whether the DEVIL was going to pee and whatnot on my new rugs.
> 
> ...


I feel sorry for the man and the dog LL. He must be very lonely to be so fixated on his dog and the dog is not being properly socialized so dog causes problems when he goes to visit. Do you know him well enough to suggest that he take the dog for professional training and training for himself too?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm11: :sm23:


Now I can understand that one so so understand. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I could use some of that training myself WCK.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I could use some of that training myself WCK.


Why would you want to heel, sit or fetch :sm07: :sm07:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Why would you want to heel, sit or fetch :sm07: :sm07:


See I have this problem I sit and then I have to go fetch my yarn and then I stub my toe and need to heel it.

so I need to be trained in how to not stub toe when I am fetching and just sit and forget it. :sm16: :sm17:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> See I have this problem I sit and then I have to go fetch my yarn and then I stub my toe and need to heel it.
> 
> so I need to be trained in how to not stub toe when I am fetching and just sit and forget it. :sm16: :sm17:


 :sm02: You're too funny Yarnie.

Here's a nice little romantic walk in your future


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm02: You're too funny Yarnie.
> 
> Here's a nice little romantic walk in your future


Oh great now that is a place where I can sit and fetch yarn .

guess where I went today lots of new stuff.

Have you heard of magazine Pompom? It is so neat had to get latest issue printed in UK

Then a knitting book called Island by Jane Richmond lives on Vancouver Island Canada

A cowl pattern called Hudson really neat another pattern called Turbulence Cowl by Laura so then I had to buy yarn to make it with nice soft white , then a lite tan color too.

I really will have to start sharing patterns with Joey as they are getting out of control here just like yarn.

I really have to start using all of this yarn in stead of just buying it because it's soft pretty color ect.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh great now that is a place where I can sit and fetch yarn .
> 
> guess where I went today lots of new stuff.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great day Yarnie. I like a lot of Jane Richmond's designs - she lives in Victoria (I like the Renfrew hat pattern). I haven't heard of Pompom so I looked it up. Books and patterns are almost as addictive as yarn. You will have a busy winter making those projects!!!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I feel sorry for the man and the dog LL. He must be very lonely to be so fixated on his dog and the dog is not being properly socialized so dog causes problems when he goes to visit. Do you know him well enough to suggest that he take the dog for professional training and training for himself too?


WCK, you nailed it. The problem is that he does not see a problem with his behavior and the dogs. (He brought his spoiled daughter up the same way). So, any professional training will be lost. He is going to hit a wall when he has to face the world without his wife. People are not going to tolerate him and his dog.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh we both know the answer to that he will be in charge of keeping her under wraps after reading book I have she is a very mean person and loves to put others down those who work for her or in the White House . Then when visitors come she is app to thrown her arms around said person and act like they a are sweet friend.
> 
> other duties include women and we all know how that goes.


I was reading some chatter, people making up some scenarios about the new attendees of the White House - The people were wondering if the Lincoln Bedroom will now be occupied 100% or if guests will get to use it. They were wondering if Bill will actually move in with Hillary, as they were positive the Clintons stopped living together long ago. There were more, but those were the least mean spirited.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Yarnie, would you still love me if I sent Willie a bell? :sm23:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, YL. We just had a discussion. I think that this friend is completely emotionally deprived - for decades - and this is the only way he is getting love. His dog. It just came to me and you hit on it, you wise woman!
> 
> We must look at this differently now. More compassion needed.


LL - if need be, can you visit this friend instead of the friend coming to your house? This way, your whole household routine is not disrupted. If he can leave the dog at home while you go out to dinner, all should enjoy the meal and time spent together.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> LL - if need be, can you visit this friend instead of the friend coming to your house? This way, your whole household routine is not disrupted. If he can leave the dog at home while you go out to dinner, all should enjoy the meal and time spent together.


Solo, He lives 1 1/2 hours away, so it is hard to figure things out. Plus, it has struck me that he does not allow our well-behaved dogs in his house. I cannot believe it. His dog obeys no commands, does what it wants, he thinks it's cute when its front paws are on the counter looking for food, he feeds it some kind of brand of beef - Wagyu that he cooks up - even at our house, hand feeds it, and thinks it can do no wrong. Laughs when it disobeys. He has not invited us to stay because of our dogs. So, he come to our house with his. Huh? What's wrong with this picture.

Note: Wagyu is one of the most expensive cuts of meat on the market. We could not afford it. And he cries poor.

"2) American Wagyu

This type of beef comes from Wagyu cows imported from Japan but raised here in the U.S. They are rare (there aren't very many of them) so they are expensive. They, too, are tender and very flavorful."


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> WCK, you nailed it. The problem is that he does not see a problem with his behavior and the dogs. (He brought his spoiled daughter up the same way). So, any professional training will be lost. He is going to hit a wall when he has to face the world without his wife. People are not going to tolerate him and his dog.


Is this the fellow who's wife has dementia LL?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Me thinks Willie and his new bell would be returned to sender. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm01: :sm23: Does that mean you don't want me to send a bell for the puppies?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Solo, He lives 1 1/2 hours away, so it is hard to figure things out. Plus, it has struck me that he does not allow our well-behaved dogs in his house. I cannot believe it. His dog obeys no commands, does what it wants, he thinks it's cute when its front paws are on the counter looking for food, he feeds it some kind of brand of beef - Wagyu that he cooks up - even at our house, hand feeds it, and thinks it can do no wrong. Laughs when it disobeys. He has not invited us to stay because of our dogs. So, he come to our house with his. Huh? What's wrong with this picture.
> 
> Note: Wagyu is one of the most expensive cuts of meat on the market. We could not afford it. And he cries poor.
> 
> ...


LL is there a town half way between you where you could meet for lunch once in a while?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I like the bell solo keep willie busy as he can be a pest so he can ring bell for service. your right bell will not be on my list.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK Did you look through PomPom magazine. Yes lady from Victoria and her patterns I love first time I have seem her books. Yarn shop up north is so neat does not carry usual stuff we have down here. Always find something different in her shop.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I did it after 4 months I finish leggings and now only have to do between stitches of the pattern you showed me WCK. I spent most of afternoon winging yarn on swift. Then went into finishing these leggings. I did it while watching show "Brides Maids". I have watch it before but love to watch it again and again. So so funny.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

https://www.bing.com/search?q=wilson+phillips+hold+on&form=EDGHPC&qs=LS&cvid=092aefc9b2d64993b4f50f8c967256e6&pq=wilson+ph&PC=DCTE

This song was on Bride's Maids I love it just cause I love to hear these ladies.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

The weather has been just horrible Hermann is going up the east coast and getting stronger.

Solo heard bad earth quake in Oklahoma 5. something.

Hope CB and family are doing o.k.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I like the bell solo keep willie busy as he can be a pest so he can ring bell for service. your right bell will not be on my list.


Maybe YOU need the bell Yarnie --- and DH can be at your whim and service :sm23: In fact I might mention this to my DH and see what his reaction is :sm06:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK Did you look through PomPom magazine. Yes lady from Victoria and her patterns I love first time I have seem her books. Yarn shop up north is so neat does not carry usual stuff we have down here. Always find something different in her shop.


I did look through Pompom Yarnie and liked a few of the patterns -- the pink shawl and picot edged handwarmers were my favourites; and also the gray sweater with lace panel on back. What are you going to make?

We need 2 life times to make all the projects we want to do!!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I did it after 4 months I finish leggings and now only have to do between stitches of the pattern you showed me WCK. I spent most of afternoon winging yarn on swift. Then went into finishing these leggings. I did it while watching show "Brides Maids". I have watch it before but love to watch it again and again. So so funny.


 :sm24: Nice feeling to finish your leggings Yarnie. Pics please.

I haven't seen Brides Maids - what's it about?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I did look through Pompom Yarnie and liked a few of the patterns -- the pink shawl and picot edged handwarmers were my favourites; and also the gray sweater with lace panel on back. What are you going to make?
> 
> We need 2 life times to make all the projects we want to do!!!


I love them all that is why I keep buying it. The gray sweater is really pretty and so are the hand warmers.

We would need more then two life times at least I would. . I can always find a reason to buy more. I love the magazine called "The Knitters" and the other called just "Knitter" They are my have to get now. Have you seen them?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> https://www.bing.com/search?q=wilson+phillips+hold+on&form=EDGHPC&qs=LS&cvid=092aefc9b2d64993b4f50f8c967256e6&pq=wilson+ph&PC=DCTE
> 
> This song was on Bride's Maids I love it just cause I love to hear these ladies.


A case where the 2nd generation is also successful on their own merits :sm24:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm24: Nice feeling to finish your leggings Yarnie. Pics please.
> 
> I haven't seen Brides Maids - what's it about?


It's about two close friends and one is getting married and it flows from there it is hilarious. Lots of swearing and stuff. But I love it Melissa McCarty is in it. She is on a TV show called Mike and Molly well not any more as they showed last season this year. The women is hilarious love to watch her makes me laugh .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe YOU need the bell Yarnie --- and DH can be at your whim and service :sm23: In fact I might mention this to my DH and see what his reaction is :sm06:


Oh but you do know what will happen he will take over the bell. It's a man thing tv remotes ect.

Every thing but the computer that he expect me to do for him . :sm06:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> https://www.bing.com/search?q=wilson+phillips+hold+on&form=EDGHPC&qs=LS&cvid=092aefc9b2d64993b4f50f8c967256e6&pq=wilson+ph&PC=DCTE
> 
> This song was on Bride's Maids I love it just cause I love to hear these ladies.


We loved that show! My favorite part was the colonial woman. DH's was the trying on the wedding dresses. :sm12: :sm09: 
We are home. 
How is everyone doing? 
Is Solo ok? Earthquake today in OK.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> The weather has been just horrible Hermann is going up the east coast and getting stronger.
> 
> Solo heard bad earth quake in Oklahoma 5. something.
> 
> Hope CB and family are doing o.k.


I just caught a clip about an earthquake but don't know the details. Hope there are no injuries or serious damage. Last night CB said they were coming home today - hope they are safe.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I love them all that is why I keep buying it. The gray sweater is really pretty and so are the hand warmers.
> 
> We would need more then two life times at least I would. . I can always find a reason to buy more. I love the magazine called "The Knitters" and the other called just "Knitter" They are my have to get now. Have you seen them?


I haven't seen them; I'll google them.

Look at this -- they are sponsoring a Christmas markets German river cruise. A vacation to think about when I retire.

http://www.theyarnloop.com/article/join-us-on-a-german-christmas-markets-river-cruise-knitting


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We loved that show! My favorite part was the colonial woman. DH's was the trying on the wedding dresses. :sm12: :sm09:
> We are home.
> How is everyone doing?
> Is Solo ok? Earthquake today in OK.


Welcome home CB!!!! Glad you're home safe and sound. When you're rested up, you can tell us about your vacation. Bet Chewy knocked you down and gave you kisses when he saw you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We loved that show! My favorite part was the colonial woman. DH's was the trying on the wedding dresses. :sm12: :sm09:
> We are home.
> How is everyone doing?
> Is Solo ok? Earthquake today in OK.


Glad your home and safe my gosh that hurricane has reinvented it self and getting worst. Cyclone now and then back to hurricane.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Welcome home CB!!!! Glad you're home safe and sound. When you're rested up, you can tell us about your vacation. Bet Chewy knocked you down and gave you kisses when he saw you.


Thank you. It is good to be home. The dogs are still at the kennel. I know Chewy will knock me down but so will Jojo. When my son left Chewy he torn his shorts off of him. Maybe not this time.When I get rested I will tell you all about our trip.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I haven't seen them; I'll google them.
> 
> Look at this -- they are sponsoring a Christmas markets German river cruise. A vacation to think about when I retire.
> 
> http://www.theyarnloop.com/article/join-us-on-a-german-christmas-markets-river-cruise-knitting


Oh every time I see the German Christmas market I want to go too. You should go and take lots of pictures to post as I am sure someone will post that they have a marvelous time and go off track on it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Glad your home and safe my gosh that hurricane has reinvented it self and getting worst. Cyclone now and then back to hurricane.


It missed us except the winds and the humidity. People were leaving town because of it . Lots of traffic.Has there been any damage with it so far? I am out of touch with the news. I hope Solo is ok>


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh but you do know what will happen he will take over the bell. It's a man thing tv remotes ect.
> 
> Every thing but the computer that he expect me to do for him . :sm06:


You know men all too well Yarnie; we will forget about the bell.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you. It is good to be home. The dogs are still at the kennel. I know Chewy will knock me down but so will Jojo. When my son left Chewy he torn his shorts off of him. Maybe not this time.When I get rested I will tell you all about our trip.


I'm sure they will be overjoyed to see you and be back at home. Cats on the other hand pout when they've been left on their own and we have to grovel and make it up to them before we are forgiven :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh every time I see the German Christmas market I want to go too. You should go and take lots of pictures to post as I am sure someone will post that they have a marvelous time and go off track on it.


Maybe some year I will go, but probably not on the river cruise. I have a lot of German relatives who would show me around.

(I know what you mean, there are some people who always have the "me, me, me" attitude and have to one-up everyone else)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe some year I will go, but probably not on the river cruise. I have a lot of German relatives who would show me around.
> 
> (I know what you mean, there are some people who always have the "me, me, me" attitude and have to one-up everyone else)


Yes and they also have a reading comprehension problem. When ask something off they go into another subject that has nothing to do with what is ask.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Yes and they also have a reading comprehension problem. When ask something off they go into another subject that has nothing to do with what is ask.


Maybe looking for a trophy?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Is this the fellow who's wife has dementia LL?


Yes! We have tried to give him a lot of rope, but it is hard! We have been ultra kind.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> LL is there a town half way between you where you could meet for lunch once in a while?


Yes, but it is not the easiest way to do things. I end up cooking.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> News flash came over my computer that it will be a Hurricane when it hits Fla. Now I have to worry about my Aunt and cousin living down there . Cousin lives in Jacksonville and Aunt in Naples. Plus you and your family. Just stay safe and God keep you in his loving hands.
> 
> Can not wait to hear new chapter in your book.


Did your family make it ok thru the hurricane?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No your funny.
> 
> My love of my life had some pearl earrings made for me. So I decide to wear them the other day.
> 
> ...


I am so glad you found your earring. That should be the first place to look. Was it the earrings for your 50th anniversary?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It was a nightmare. He thinks the dog is cute when it disobeys. Obeys no commands. Turns tail. Cute. Really. He fed the dog special chicken mix in the evening. He got up in the morning and cooked the dog breakfast in the morning. He cooked beef that (my husband says) is more expensive than the most expensive tenderloin on the market. He mixed it with boiled Mixed Vegetables and a touch of salt. The dog just had a little of it.
> 
> Anyway, I was a wreck about whether the DEVIL was going to pee and whatnot on my new rugs.
> 
> ...


My DB and SIL have 2 bad dogs. They hate me and I don't like them either. I feed them when they go see their grands. I take my blow horn so I can scare them and they go out the doggie door. I know how you feel only not keeping them in my house.
Does this person have kids or live alone? That must be his family so he lets him get by with acting up and spoiling him. I don't blame you for not letting the dog come again.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> :sm01: :sm23: Does that mean you don't want me to send a bell for the puppies?


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I wonder if it is possible to train snakes to ring a bell? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Solo, He lives 1 1/2 hours away, so it is hard to figure things out. Plus, it has struck me that he does not allow our well-behaved dogs in his house. I cannot believe it. His dog obeys no commands, does what it wants, he thinks it's cute when its front paws are on the counter looking for food, he feeds it some kind of brand of beef - Wagyu that he cooks up - even at our house, hand feeds it, and thinks it can do no wrong. Laughs when it disobeys. He has not invited us to stay because of our dogs. So, he come to our house with his. Huh? What's wrong with this picture.
> 
> Note: Wagyu is one of the most expensive cuts of meat on the market. We could not afford it. And he cries poor.
> 
> ...


That is a sin to feed dogs better than humans. I love my pets but would never do that. Terrible!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I did it after 4 months I finish leggings and now only have to do between stitches of the pattern you showed me WCK. I spent most of afternoon winging yarn on swift. Then went into finishing these leggings. I did it while watching show "Brides Maids". I have watch it before but love to watch it again and again. So so funny.


Would you please show us your leggings. I know you have been working hard on them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I did look through Pompom Yarnie and liked a few of the patterns -- the pink shawl and picot edged handwarmers were my favourites; and also the gray sweater with lace panel on back. What are you going to make?
> 
> We need 2 life times to make all the projects we want to do!!!


I love the handwarms and the sweater too.
Thanks Yarnie for telling us about the magazine.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We loved that show! My favorite part was the colonial woman. DH's was the trying on the wedding dresses. :sm12: :sm09:
> We are home.
> How is everyone doing?
> Is Solo ok? Earthquake today in OK.


Glad you returned safely. Hurricanes are not fun to be in.

The earthquake was a 5.6, which tied the magnitude of the 2011 quake. So far there were no injuries reported and damage has been minor. I felt it a little, the dogs weren't even upset over it. All the news said about the quake this morning was reporting on earthquake insurance, the good and bad and what won't be covered. I guess there was nothing to really report about the quake. Which is a good thing.

Did you have to go to a shelter during the hurricane? Or were you able to stay in the hotel? I'm glad it didn't put a damper on your vacation.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Glad you returned safely. Hurricanes are not fun to be in.
> 
> The earthquake was a 5.6, which tied the magnitude of the 2011 quake. So far there were no injuries reported and damage has been minor. I felt it a little, the dogs weren't even upset over it. All the news said about the quake this morning was reporting on earthquake insurance, the good and bad and what won't be covered. I guess there was nothing to really report about the quake. Which is a good thing.
> 
> Did you have to go to a shelter during the hurricane? Or were you able to stay in the hotel? I'm glad it didn't put a damper on your vacation.


I am glad there was a little damage. DD said the local NW Ar weather man was hysterical with his hair all sticking up on the news. He is the one my gs did the weather with a few years ago.

There were only bad waves with a double red flag.So that meant no getting in the water. The family got to go out a couple of day in the ocean. We walked every day morning or night We got in trouble 2 times for walking to close to shore. The guard said we could be swept out to sea. There were still locals that loved the surf and stayed out no matter what. No shelters but lots of traffic leaving out of central Fl Friday night. The guys watched the weather the whole time so no damper on the trip. The last day before we left the humidity was so bad that as soon as we went outside DH's wheelchair started sweating. You know we are use to the humidity but it was weird. My hair was a big frizz the whole trip.
:sm05:
Since you were in Andrew I know you have sympathy for the hurricane victims.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am going to try to post a pic. It has been awhile. The American Flag was just on a stick. I love that.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am going to try to post a pic. It has been awhile. The American Flag was just on a stick. I love that.


Very nice photo. Hope you had a good time, CB.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Can you believe this? Who knew?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can you believe this? Who knew?


Near your house?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Near your house?


No in Florida right off the beach a few miles.


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

Hi to all! Hope everyone is enjoying the holiday.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No in Florida right off the beach a few miles.


I love seeing black bears.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

MsKathy said:


> Hi to all! Hope everyone is enjoying the holiday.


Hi MsKathy. I am glad you could join us. What are you doing this Labor Day Sunday?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Maybe looking for a trophy?


Most appropriate they will love it that they are recognize for what they have accomplish and go off on something else that makes no sense.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did your family make it ok thru the hurricane?


Haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am so glad you found your earring. That should be the first place to look. Was it the earrings for your 50th anniversary?


yes but who would of thought that.

No it was a Christmas gift about 10 years ago.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Would you please show us your leggings. I know you have been working hard on them.


No ya know why well I have spent all day trying to duplicate stitch that WCK posted that was all I had left to do so thought simple I am done. Guess what I finial got it and what happens I have one extra stitch. So now I am back to square one. I am thinking of trashing them right now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Glad you returned safely. Hurricanes are not fun to be in.
> 
> The earthquake was a 5.6, which tied the magnitude of the 2011 quake. So far there were no injuries reported and damage has been minor. I felt it a little, the dogs weren't even upset over it. All the news said about the quake this morning was reporting on earthquake insurance, the good and bad and what won't be covered. I guess there was nothing to really report about the quake. Which is a good thing.
> 
> Did you have to go to a shelter during the hurricane? Or were you able to stay in the hotel? I'm glad it didn't put a damper on your vacation.


Good to know your o.k. Maybe snake left as he thought wow this lady is really getting nasty she is shaking the whole house.
:sm23: :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am going to try to post a pic. It has been awhile. The American Flag was just on a stick. I love that.


I love it forgot how Fla. water, and sand look so beautiful.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can you believe this? Who knew?


Hey Bears like to swim and relax on the beach too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No ya know why well I have spent all day trying to duplicate stitch that WCK posted that was all I had left to do so thought simple I am done. Guess what I finial got it and what happens I have one extra stitch. So now I am back to square one. I am thinking of trashing them right now.


Don't do that over one stitch.Are you making up a pattern?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I can't believe it -- 2 long time criminals try to car jack a woman in Edmonton and her son and husband apprehend them for the police and the son is also charged with assault !?!

http://news.nationalpost.com/news/canada/edmonton-man-arrested-for-aggravated-assault-after-saving-his-mother-from-two-violent-carjackers


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

MsKathy said:


> Hi to all! Hope everyone is enjoying the holiday.


Good Evening MsKathy had a quite one until pick up leggings knitting. Tomorrow will be better I am sure.

How is your Holiday going?

God Bless you for teaching others about true faith. Do you know about a program called "The Book and The Spade". It is about archaeology and the finding of things that are mention in the Bible.

You might enjoy it, WCk found a internet site with it , I listen to the program on my radio on Sunday.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My DB and SIL have 2 bad dogs. They hate me and I don't like them either. I feed them when they go see their grands. I take my blow horn so I can scare them and they go out the doggie door. I know how you feel only not keeping them in my house.
> Does this person have kids or live alone? That must be his family so he lets him get by with acting up and spoiling him. I don't blame you for not letting the dog come again.


But you love dogs! :sm18:

Speaking of which - how was the reunion with Chewy and Jojo this morning?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I can't believe it -- 2 long time criminals try to car jack a woman in Edmonton and her son and husband apprehend them for the police and the son is also charged with assault !?!
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/news/canada/edmonton-man-arrested-for-aggravated-assault-after-saving-his-mother-from-two-violent-carjackers


My Dh, sons and grandsons would do the same thing to protect me. I guess you are suppose to let someone rob and kill you so you won't offend someone.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Don't do that over one stitch.Are you making up a pattern?


Nope not making it up Just stitch pattern WCK post on here. Not the whole legging just about four rows with design in a different color. But not suppose to have just on stitch left.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: I wonder if it is possible to train snakes to ring a bell? :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Now that's a good idea. The big question is who would do the training? Has your snake been quiet lately?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I can't believe it -- 2 long time criminals try to car jack a woman in Edmonton and her son and husband apprehend them for the police and the son is also charged with assault !?!
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/news/canada/edmonton-man-arrested-for-aggravated-assault-after-saving-his-mother-from-two-violent-carjackers


The world is getting loose as a goose. It really is a time of when good is bad and the bad is good.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> But you love dogs! :sm18:
> 
> Speaking of which - how was the reunion with Chewy and Jojo this morning?


They were hanging their heads out the window when DS brought them home. They tried to jump out the window to me. I saved them fries from last night so they were very happy to see me. 
I really do love dogs.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Glad you returned safely. Hurricanes are not fun to be in.
> 
> The earthquake was a 5.6, which tied the magnitude of the 2011 quake. So far there were no injuries reported and damage has been minor. I felt it a little, the dogs weren't even upset over it. All the news said about the quake this morning was reporting on earthquake insurance, the good and bad and what won't be covered. I guess there was nothing to really report about the quake. Which is a good thing.
> 
> Did you have to go to a shelter during the hurricane? Or were you able to stay in the hotel? I'm glad it didn't put a damper on your vacation.


We've had quite a few earthquakes on the Island but we've been blessed that the recent ones haven't caused much damage either. There have been very destructive earthquakes in the past but we don't have earthquake insurance -- it's very expensive and the deductible is huge.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad there was a little damage. DD said the local NW Ar weather man was hysterical with his hair all sticking up on the news. He is the one my gs did the weather with a few years ago.
> 
> There were only bad waves with a double red flag.So that meant no getting in the water. The family got to go out a couple of day in the ocean. We walked every day morning or night We got in trouble 2 times for walking to close to shore. The guard said we could be swept out to sea. There were still locals that loved the surf and stayed out no matter what. No shelters but lots of traffic leaving out of central Fl Friday night. The guys watched the weather the whole time so no damper on the trip. The last day before we left the humidity was so bad that as soon as we went outside DH's wheelchair started sweating. You know we are use to the humidity but it was weird. My hair was a big frizz the whole trip.
> :sm05:
> Since you were in Andrew I know you have sympathy for the hurricane victims.


Did you get a good collection of shells?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am going to try to post a pic. It has been awhile. The American Flag was just on a stick. I love that.


Beautiful blue sky and white sand


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No in Florida right off the beach a few miles.


I wouldn't have thought there were bears so close to the beach. Are they usually there?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

MsKathy said:


> Hi to all! Hope everyone is enjoying the holiday.


Hi MsKathy, hope you're having a good weekend


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> No ya know why well I have spent all day trying to duplicate stitch that WCK posted that was all I had left to do so thought simple I am done. Guess what I finial got it and what happens I have one extra stitch. So now I am back to square one. I am thinking of trashing them right now.


Is that the stitch where you weave through the dropped stitches Yarnie? If so, can you pick up the extra stitch at the top or bottom of the leggings?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Good Evening MsKathy had a quite one until pick up leggings knitting. Tomorrow will be better I am sure.
> 
> How is your Holiday going?
> 
> ...


They have a FB site too Yarnie
http://www.facebook.com/The-Book-The-Spade-112234325148/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They were hanging their heads out the window when DS brought them home. They tried to jump out the window to me. I saved them fries from last night so they were very happy to see me.
> I really do love dogs.


I bet they will be happy to sleep in their own house tonight!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They were hanging their heads out the window when DS brought them home. They tried to jump out the window to me. I saved them fries from last night so they were very happy to see me.
> I really do love dogs.


Oh they miss you now life is back to normal for them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Did you get a good collection of shells?


The waves beat them up.

I always bring sand home to put my feet in when I miss the beach. It is the softest sand. It feels like baby powder.
The family caught some catfish the last day. GS wanted to catch a shark but didn't.
Sorry I didn't make a page for the book. Dh put on a show tho. He didn't sleep the night before we left so I had to drive. We stopped to take a break and came back and DH was asleep with my pink snuggie wrapped around him and a teddy bear pillow. I kept giving him Excedrin to keep him awake but it didn't work on him. DS brought him a big cup of coffee and he took it by the lid and spilled it in my new car! He thought I was mad but I wasn't .Just seeing him in my blanket makes me laugh. I wish we had taken a pic of him.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They have a FB site too Yarnie
> http://www.facebook.com/The-Book-The-Spade-112234325148/


Oh thanks will have to go have a look at it tomorrow. Just check it out and will have to like it so can get it on my site.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The waves beat them up.
> 
> I always bring sand home to put my feet in when I miss the beach. It is the softest sand. It feels like baby powder.
> The family caught some catfish the last day. GS wanted to catch a shark but didn't.
> Sorry I didn't make a page for the book. Dh put on a show tho. He didn't sleep the night before we left so I had to drive. We stopped to take a break and came back and DH was asleep with my pink snuggie wrapped around him and a teddy bear pillow. I kept giving him Excedrin to keep him awake but it didn't work on him. DS brought him a big cup of coffee and he took it by the lid and spilled it in my new car! He thought I was mad but I wasn't .Just seeing him in my blanket makes me laugh. I wish we had taken a pic of him.


That would have been a really cute pic :sm01:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> The waves beat them up.
> 
> I always bring sand home to put my feet in when I miss the beach. It is the softest sand. It feels like baby powder.
> The family caught some catfish the last day. GS wanted to catch a shark but didn't.
> Sorry I didn't make a page for the book. Dh put on a show tho. He didn't sleep the night before we left so I had to drive. We stopped to take a break and came back and DH was asleep with my pink snuggie wrapped around him and a teddy bear pillow. I kept giving him Excedrin to keep him awake but it didn't work on him. DS brought him a big cup of coffee and he took it by the lid and spilled it in my new car! He thought I was mad but I wasn't .Just seeing him in my blanket makes me laugh. I wish we had taken a pic of him.


Oh see he loves you he wrap himself in your snuggie and used your pillow. To bad you didn't get a picture of it. Sand didn't you get any shells? Now what would GS have done if he caught a Shark.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh thanks will have to go have a look at it tomorrow. Just check it out and will have to like it so can get it on my site.


It has some very interesting links to archeology discoveries - this one is a palace that dates to King Solomon times

http://www.haaretz.com/jewish/archaeology/1.739358


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I wouldn't have thought there were bears so close to the beach. Are they usually there?


I have never heard of bears in Florida before. I don't know. There were 2 mama's and 3 cubs. It was off the beach on our way out of town. We didn't see bears in Gatlinburg last year but come to Florida and there they are.It was a shock.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh see he loves you he wrap himself in your snuggie and used your pillow. To bad you didn't get a picture of it. Sand didn't you get any shells? Now what would GS have done if he caught a Shark.


No shells because of the hurricane beat the shells to pieces. 
GS would have wet his pants I would imagine if he caught a shark.
He was so cute in Hobby Lobby. He is an artist and a painter. we looked at pencils and paint. He wanted me to make him a quilt so he picked out the material. He told me people like us are in paradise in places like that. He and I have painted and drew together since he was little.I really got tickled over him saying that. But now I have to make a quilt. When will I do that?

Did anything happen to anyone while I was gone? I haven't gotten caught up yet.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It has some very interesting links to archeology discoveries - this one is a palace that dates to King Solomon times
> 
> http://www.haaretz.com/jewish/archaeology/1.739358


Wow wouldn't that be something to see. Thanks I will show DH he will love reading about this.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It has some very interesting links to archeology discoveries - this one is a palace that dates to King Solomon times
> 
> http://www.haaretz.com/jewish/archaeology/1.739358


I have to look but am to tired to do it tonight.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No shells because of the hurricane beat the shells to pieces.
> GS would have wet his pants I would imagine if he caught a shark.
> He was so cute in Hobby Lobby. He is an artist and a painter. we looked at pencils and paint. He wanted me to make him a quilt so he picked out the material. He told me people like us are in paradise in places like that. He and I have painted and drew together since he was little.I really got tickled over him saying that. But now I have to make a quilt. When will I do that?
> 
> Did anything happen to anyone while I was gone? I haven't gotten caught up yet.


Only thing I know of is I was normal then I was abnormal then went back to beyond normal and finial am in the last stages of not normal.

Other then that think all are doing well.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No shells because of the hurricane beat the shells to pieces.
> GS would have wet his pants I would imagine if he caught a shark.
> He was so cute in Hobby Lobby. He is an artist and a painter. we looked at pencils and paint. He wanted me to make him a quilt so he picked out the material. He told me people like us are in paradise in places like that. He and I have painted and drew together since he was little.I really got tickled over him saying that. But now I have to make a quilt. When will I do that?
> 
> Did anything happen to anyone while I was gone? I haven't gotten caught up yet.


A quilt! -- you needed another project :sm23: Is this your older GS? What colours did he choose?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A quilt! -- you needed another project :sm23: Is this your older GS? What colours did he choose?


Yes. He picked all blue nautical print. He must have been in the beach mood. I will have to get rid of some of these dogs and men if I do any sewing plus clean up my sewing room from all the yarn.I need a wife or a seamstress or a gardener or a cook or someone . A clone would even work.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes. He picked all blue nautical print. He must have been in the beach mood. I will have to get rid of some of these dogs and men if I do any sewing plus clean up my sewing room from all the yarn.I need a wife or a seamstress or a gardener or a cook or someone . A clone would even work.


Blue is my favourite colour. When is deer camp and can the dogs go too?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes. He picked all blue nautical print. He must have been in the beach mood. I will have to get rid of some of these dogs and men if I do any sewing plus clean up my sewing room from all the yarn.I need a wife or a seamstress or a gardener or a cook or someone . A clone would even work.


Nay a clone would not work both you and I know if we were cloned we would still be the same and a clone is a clone by another name Clone.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Blue is my favourite colour. When is deer camp and can the dogs go too?


I love blue too. My kitchen is blue.
Deer camp is the first of Nov I think. No dogs allowed . I will need the company then .
Have you gotten all your new yarn in and put up yet?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nay a clone would not work both you and I know if we were cloned we would still be the same and a clone is a clone by another name Clone.


Yes I need a younger person to do my dirty work. Maybe about 3 would be better. I could boss everyone around and sit back and knit and drink smoothies.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I like blue too 

But my favorite is now grays and like tans and whites and reds and pinks and yellow and orange and white and greens.

Oh heck I am just glad that God made so many colors for me to enjoy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Only thing I know of is I was normal then I was abnormal then went back to beyond normal and finial am in the last stages of not normal.
> 
> Other then that think all are doing well.


Well then that sounds just about normal :sm23:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well then that sounds just about normal :sm23:


That's what I thought too. But am sure some may question my ab normal as being normal. But I am above all that now . I am above normal

I am off to bed ie by as my mind is going into sleep mode.

Night and God Bless


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love blue too. My kitchen is blue.
> Deer camp is the first of Nov I think. No dogs allowed . I will need the company then .
> Have you gotten all your new yarn in and put up yet?


That's right, the dogs will keep you company and look out for you. But you are super grandma and will find a way to drop some chores for the quilt.

Just a little bit of yarn still to come in. It's really feeling like fall lately, cooler temps and leaves turning colour.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am going to try to post a pic. It has been awhile. The American Flag was just on a stick. I love that.


A nice and relaxing area.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No in Florida right off the beach a few miles.


They must be evacuating the hurricane. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Good to know your o.k. Maybe snake left as he thought wow this lady is really getting nasty she is shaking the whole house.
> :sm23: :sm23:


Tee Hee. Sort of like Steven King's Carrie before she let loose on the kids at the school dance.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I can't believe it -- 2 long time criminals try to car jack a woman in Edmonton and her son and husband apprehend them for the police and the son is also charged with assault !?!
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/news/canada/edmonton-man-arrested-for-aggravated-assault-after-saving-his-mother-from-two-violent-carjackers


Unfortunately that kind of thing is happening around here as well. A mother was recently arrested for shooting a 34 yr. old man she found in her daughter's bedroom. What are they thinking?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Now that's a good idea. The big question is who would do the training? Has your snake been quiet lately?


I am happy to report that it is staying on its side of the walls.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes. He picked all blue nautical print. He must have been in the beach mood. I will have to get rid of some of these dogs and men if I do any sewing plus clean up my sewing room from all the yarn.I need a wife or a seamstress or a gardener or a cook or someone . A clone would even work.


i don't know about this clone thing CB. There was a commercial a few years ago where a woman did clone herself to get all the chores done. The only thing I remember about the commercial was the woman and her 5 clones driving off in her convertible. I don't think they accomplished much.. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

Hi CB......long time no see!


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Good Evening MsKathy had a quite one until pick up leggings knitting. Tomorrow will be better I am sure.
> 
> How is your Holiday going?
> 
> ...


Hi Yarnie and All: We have just stayed at home; sometimes that's a rest for me. No, I haven't heard about that program, but it sounds very interesting. I thank all of you for your encouraging words. We got to "keep on keeping on", and speak a word in due season when the Lord leads. I want to try to post a picture here if I can, been awhile. I thought it was soooooo funny. The last few days come to mind.....


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

Been tuff, but still on my feet!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Our normals .... :sm09: :sm23:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Unfortunately that kind of thing is happening around here as well. A mother was recently arrested for shooting a 34 yr. old man she found in her daughter's bedroom. What are they thinking?


My first thought was that could have been my Mom being carjacked. Looking back, we've had a few cases of store or home owners that were charged when the fought back during a robbery but I think in most, if not all of the cases, the charges were either dropped or they were found not guilty by a jury. Thankfully it seems that juries still have common sense in cases like this. Not so much when it comes to insurance settlements, but that is another story.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> i don't know about this clone thing CB. There was a commercial a few years ago where a woman did clone herself to get all the chores done. The only thing I remember about the commercial was the woman and her 5 clones driving off in her convertible. I don't think they accomplished much.. :sm23: :sm23:


But it sounds like they had a good time :sm01:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

MsKathy said:


> Hi Yarnie and All: We have just stayed at home; sometimes that's a rest for me. No, I haven't heard about that program, but it sounds very interesting. I thank all of you for your encouraging words. We got to "keep on keeping on", and speak a word in due season when the Lord leads. I want to try to post a picture here if I can, been awhile. I thought it was soooooo funny. The last few days come to mind.....


Now that is one funny chicken :sm01: Maybe CB will add it to her GD's flock. Speaking of which how did the chicks do while you were one vacation CB?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

MsKathy said:


> Hi Yarnie and All: We have just stayed at home; sometimes that's a rest for me. No, I haven't heard about that program, but it sounds very interesting. I thank all of you for your encouraging words. We got to "keep on keeping on", and speak a word in due season when the Lord leads. I want to try to post a picture here if I can, been awhile. I thought it was soooooo funny. The last few days come to mind.....


Yes we do have to keep on with the Father's business and when the Spirit moves us.
That is a good pic for us the last few years. :sm26:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Now that is one funny chicken :sm01: Maybe CB will add it to her GD's flock. Speaking of which how did the chicks do while you were one vacation CB?


That is an usual bird.
The chicks went on with life. They tore my compost pile to pieces. I am not happy about it either. They must have found my earthworms. The little neighbor girl took good care of them and let them out and put them up at night. GD would have been torn up if any of them had died.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our normals .... :sm09: :sm23:


That does look like us. :sm02:


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

We must all be a patient "bunch". lol


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

MsKathy said:


> We must all be a patient "bunch". lol


Is that we you call us? :sm06: :sm09:

I am disgusted. I bought 9 skeins of Lionbrand Quick and Cozy yarn about 3 years ago. I was going to make a bed jacket. I just found the pattern I like. I worked on it the whole time I was on vacation. I just finished one side today and realized I won't have enough for the back. I have looked for hours and can't find anymore. I guess I am at a stand still or maybe ripping it if I don't find anymore. Grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Just spent the evening at a place that is "off the grid". It was great. You would not believe the inventions to be able to cook dinner, have water, etc.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Just spent the evening at a place that is "off the grid". It was great. You would not believe the inventions to be able to cook dinner, have water, etc.


That sounds interesting. Tell us more please.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That sounds interesting. Tell us more please.


Well, I have a friend who has "built" a place that is "off the grid". She gets windows, flooring, etc. free by "finding it" - maybe Craigslist or just keeping an eye out. Water is from rain and collected. Lighting is small solar powered "things". They cooked our burgers on the rim of a tire - two actually put together and wood inside (that is collected scrap). We cooked the burgers on top of them. They can shower from collected rain water. They do have propane for heating the water. There is a massive garden that will feed them over the winter. It's hard for me to explain more. They could not live there in winter time.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Well, I have a friend who has "built" a place that is "off the grid". She gets windows, flooring, etc. free by "finding it" - maybe Craigslist or just keeping an eye out. Water is from rain and collected. Lighting is small solar powered "things". They cooked our burgers on the rim of a tire - two actually put together and wood inside (that is collected scrap). We cooked the burgers on top of them. They can shower from collected rain water. They do have propane for heating the water. There is a massive garden that will feed them over the winter. It's hard for me to explain more. They could not live there in winter time.


That sounds like Girl Scout camp.
Where do they go in the winter?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is that we you call us? :sm06: :sm09:
> 
> I am disgusted. I bought 9 skeins of Lionbrand Quick and Cozy yarn about 3 years ago. I was going to make a bed jacket. I just found the pattern I like. I worked on it the whole time I was on vacation. I just finished one side today and realized I won't have enough for the back. I have looked for hours and can't find anymore. I guess I am at a stand still or maybe ripping it if I don't find anymore. Grrrrrrrrr


What colour is your yarn CB? I checked stashes on ravelry and it looks like most of it isn't for sale but if your colour is there they might have changed their mind. Would it work to make the back in a plied bulky yarn instead of chenille?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Well, I have a friend who has "built" a place that is "off the grid". She gets windows, flooring, etc. free by "finding it" - maybe Craigslist or just keeping an eye out. Water is from rain and collected. Lighting is small solar powered "things". They cooked our burgers on the rim of a tire - two actually put together and wood inside (that is collected scrap). We cooked the burgers on top of them. They can shower from collected rain water. They do have propane for heating the water. There is a massive garden that will feed them over the winter. It's hard for me to explain more. They could not live there in winter time.


Glad you enjoyed the outing LL. I could probably manage for a weekend, but not much more than that -- I've come to love my comforts and conveniences too much.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> It is a good thing I have given away the hats, afghans, potholders, dishcloths, etc. Otherwise I would not have room for all of yarnie's yarn.
> 
> I did finish 2 potholders, a hat and a pillow today. I still want to finish an infant hat tonight. It is for my husband's fishing buddy's grandson. He was born July 30 and was less than 2 pounds. (more than 3 months early). He is doing surprisingly well.


So glad to hear that your friend's new grandson is doing well, neo natal care has improved so much in recent years. You've had a productive day getting started on your next batch of donations :sm24:

Do you plan to make anything for yourself? I don't usually make anything for myself, but I'm thinking of knitting a winter sweater.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What colour is your yarn CB? I checked stashes on ravelry and it looks like most of it isn't for sale but if your colour is there they might have changed their mind. Would it work to make the back in a plied bulky yarn instead of chenille?


The color is Bubble Gum (pink) . I looked all after noon and couldn't find one skein. I have had the yarn for a few years so I guess it is not being made anymore. I have 4 skeins but it took over 4 for just one side of the jacket.


----------

